# WhoDat back at it.



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

So after a year of not growing cannabis I cant take it any longer. 

On deck are some crosses I made last year and Im finally gonna grow some out. 

?p x sb #2 (space bomb,, #2 because the male I used was #2 of three.)
?p x BnS (bubble n' squeak,, came from SOG seeds)
?p x BK (big kush,, a nice male I got from a mountain view kush mix from breeders choice seed co.)
BnS x BnS
BnS x sb #1
MVK (a mountain view kush female spluffed by many different males)

And two that aren't mine~

Blue Pit (testers from Breeders Boutique)
Third Dimension (TGA)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Because I dont really have any pr0n to show right away some background on the parents and the breeding process will have to do 


My seed making journey.

?p being pollinated. Bagged and tagged. 


















The ?p mothers.
























BnS mothers. BnS turned out to be quite a yielder.

























And the last female used. The BCO MVK gang bank lady.





















Brief background on the males used.
















Three spacebomb males, #1,2, and 3.

























BnS male.


















BK male from the MVK mix. 





















And 2 more mvk males not used for anything else but the gang bang on the poor little mvk lady posted earlier.
























Mothers.




Mystery purp aka ?p~

This was an unlabeled clone I got from someone. Grew with a dark purple stem and non purple super frosty fruity smelling buds. In hydro at the very end of flowering the bud tips did turn pink though. Fast somewhat stretchy grower, she was always finish at 8 weeks solid.
































Early into flowering I toasted the top of this one,I took it off.^^^^


Hydro~~~~~


















BnS. Very flavorful smoke, heavy high. Very stinky.



















Falling all over the place at the end there.

















I think that about covers the parents used in my crosses.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

And here I am a year later.

51 out of 55 seeds germinated and are out of the ground.

Lets call today day 2.

Day 2


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2012)

..........<<<sound of me takeing a seat.
been waiting for another one of these.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Who Im here, gonna be some fun!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Twelve months and nine minutes time between posts. That's kinda trippy bro. Especially on 12/9 lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

Woah! Its meant to be! lol 
How did you even find that out btw?

Hey G, bass, and jig 
Great to have you on board.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Wait... never mind. I read too fast and thought you started this thread a year ago, on the same day. Then posted again just today. In reality there was just 9 minutes between posts and my imagination made it super awesome. Lol... can you tell I was high?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

Hahahahaha that's hilariouse. Still meant to be, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

subbed >>>


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 10, 2012)

Im subbed and looking to learn so ill sit back and read everything 3 times to make sure i get it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

Subbed up man..


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2012)

ok,so the mvk is like open pollination in a way?
some for sure gems in that mix,i cant wait.

any more pics of that tall clawing mvk you did?
did she have them fox tailing buds?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 10, 2012)

nice grow journal! i like to see a start to finish grow. 

i used to use a brush to spread pollen but now i just take the male pod, just before it bursts (i'm sure you know what that looks like  ), hold it over a bud and lightly roll it between my fingers. the pollen pours out like salt. i have used a bag to polinate just a branch but i got out of that habit. 

other than at overgrow, i only did one journal but that was at ICmag. i'll have to see if i can find it. i recently killed all my pictures and old notes (old habits die hard) and that thread had a bunch of good ones. i think.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh hey, let's party.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

genuity said:


> ok,so the mvk is like open pollination in a way?
> some for sure gems in that mix,i cant wait.
> 
> any more pics of that tall clawing mvk you did?
> did she have them fox tailing buds?



Yes on the open pollination, I just left her in the male tent for a few weeks, rubbing her on everyone. I believe what happened is at first I thought she was a male and by the time I realised I was wrong it was to late, so I decided to just whole seed her.


I sure do. I really enjoyed her but unfortunately I didnt make any seeds with her, I had enough on my plate at the time 

She yielded around nine ounces.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for following.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

Some crazy foxtails on her. 9 oz is a nice yield!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 3










&#8203;MVK


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Blue pits


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2012)

dam that mvk is something to look at.
thanks for the info,and them pics really give me something to hunt for.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Yes on the open pollination, I just left her in the male tent for a few weeks, rubbing her on everyone. I believe what happened is at first I thought she was a male and by the time I realised I was wrong it was to late, so I decided to just whole seed her.
> 
> 
> I sure do. I really enjoyed her but unfortunately I didnt make any seeds with her, I had enough on my plate at the time
> ...


the first time i tried breeding, i took 2 male plants and shook them in the flower room. the cloud of pollen was like fog. lol

the bad news is, i got thousands of seeds the good news is that they were apollo 13 and cinderella 88.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah I didnt want my entire 8x8 full of seeded buds  I did end up with quite a few though!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

Day 4

?p x BnS


----------



## Xrangex (Dec 12, 2012)

Subbed man, can't wait to see how this goes!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 12, 2012)

*Day 5

Blue Pit














*


Good to have ya on xrangex.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 13, 2012)

Getting close!

Two 4x4x5 cabs with one 600 in each. 















SB1 x BnS


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

looks great, wish I was that handy lol. can't wait to see them cabs full, awesome


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2012)

West I am in agreement. Those dual cabinets are really nice!
I love how the back is the wall. I was thinning of doing one like that as well.

Who are those both for flowering?


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice Whodat Looking good as always. So are you all hydro or some soil some hydro?. Ether way keep up the good work that Mystery Purp looks frosty as shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

thats awesome whodat, are you going to be attaching doors? Im sure you are. Where will you be vegging?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

It's like Jordan coming back to basketball. I feel lucky that I get to witness such talent shine. The pressure is on bro. I'm expecting greatness lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

mr west said:


> looks great, wish I was that handy lol. can't wait to see them cabs full, awesome


Aint that hard westy. Just some simple math (very simple) and some cutting 
Thanks though! Their gonna be full as a mofo.



bassman999 said:


> West I am in agreement. Those dual cabinets are really nice!
> I love how the back is the wall. I was thinning of doing one like that as well.
> 
> Who are those both for flowering?


Thanks bass.
They are both for flowering. The reason they are separate is because they will be on alternating times.... This will somewhat disguise my elec use and will also help to manage temps seeing as only one 600 will be running at any time. 



Hotsause said:


> Nice Whodat Looking good as always. So are you all hydro or some soil some hydro?. Ether way keep up the good work that Mystery Purp looks frosty as shit


Hey bro, All supersoil this go around... I dont think Ill be doing any hydro for a while.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats awesome whodat, are you going to be attaching doors? Im sure you are. Where will you be vegging?


Yes Ill be attaching doors lol. Im gonna veg in these cabs this go but next run ill have a veg area.



jigfresh said:


> It's like Jordan coming back to basketball. I feel lucky that I get to witness such talent shine. The pressure is on bro. I'm expecting greatness lol.


Hahaha too much jig too much  thanks,,, now I really gotta put on a show... As long as my supersoil is still good this should be a fantastic run.






Thanks again everyone.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 14, 2012)

you had any problems with that mystery purp autoflowering? not and auto plant still photoperiod, but throws off some pistle and stinks like hell? kind of a skunk smell? that shit looks mad similar to my mystery purp.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a Tahoe lush started flowering in veg, had to sling the birch in flower ffs


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> you had any problems with that mystery purp autoflowering? not and auto plant still photoperiod, but throws off some pistle and stinks like hell? kind of a skunk smell? that shit looks mad similar to my mystery purp.



Nope no issues with autoing. It has a very fruity smell wile its growing but after dry and cure it takes on a yogurt smell.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2012)

My memory is sucky.
I do remember now the discussion on alternating so as not to interrupt the elec. usage and have a seamless draw.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Nope no issues with autoing. It has a very fruity smell wile its growing but after dry and cure it takes on a yogurt smell.


similar in looks but thats about it. mines got this mad skunk puke, some hints of grape, smell too it, frostiest shit i ever seen too. that purp looks righteous tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

Let it shine!









Doors are on and im brewing some worm castings tea with a touch of kelp extract. Should get the babies off to a good start. 













Day 7 ~ ?p x BK


----------



## duchieman (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! Flashback! lol Subbed and can't wait.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!! MF'ing doors!

Good stuff WhoDat.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 15, 2012)

chika bow ow


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

Babies responded to the kelp castings tea, will update today


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Babies responded to the kelp castings tea, will update today


Do you ph your tea after its done or ph water prior?

After my tea all my plants look like.........


I like the doors, gonna work out nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

No Iv never ph any teas,, a good tea should balance itself out to a good ph. 

After tea your plants look like what? .... you got me wondering what the end of that sentence is lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm guessing it's a four letter word. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope its good...

Whats the issue bassman?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

Day 9
Things seem to be lagging a bit I think... hopefully they take off soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol, nothings lagging. It just feels that way. seedling stage is so boring.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2012)

stop looking at them so much,haha


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

genuity said:


> stop looking at them so much,haha



Its really hard not to....


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

Day 11

Well because of stunted growth and the beginning some yellowing yesterday I gave them a verrrrry light mix of b1 green from technaflora. Its derived from kelp but basically comes out to 1-1-1.5... Well today I see slight burning of some new growth tips along with a little drooping..... I really hope I didnt fuck this one up. Boy how this can alter my mood drastically. Fuck, just realised it almost 1am. Night all, I hope my babies look better in the morning. 

And now the picture refuses to load.

night


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 18, 2012)

dang it was hoping for pics its all good. sub'ed and following.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2012)

slow down grass hopper,you know things have to work down low(roots),befor the top(green growth) kicks in.
11 days,looks fine to me,you been away to long,no more vay-kay away from the grow room.

whats that soil/medium like?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 18, 2012)

As long as they're not swimming in a muddy soil bath they should be fine, right? I couldn't see the temp on your gauge there Whodat.... what're you running at? If my babies get cold they always hate me. I agree with T, too... seedling stage is booooorrrrrrriiiinnnggggg. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

genuity said:


> slow down grass hopper,you know things have to work down low(roots),befor the top(green growth) kicks in.
> 11 days,looks fine to me,you been away to long,no more vay-kay away from the grow room.
> 
> whats that soil/medium like?


I knew I was gonna get a grasshopper response lol, I just knew it. Im totally with you G but since at least day 5 Iv had roots circling the bottoms of the cups, and almost nothing upstairs. Ill remain impatient at mind but will keep my hands idle. 
Soil has good drainage moisture control throughout the inside, but the very top thin layer does turn to crust pretty quickly, also with some separation on the outsides. 



Bobotrank said:


> As long as they're not swimming in a muddy soil bath they should be fine, right? I couldn't see the temp on your gauge there Whodat.... what're you running at? If my babies get cold they always hate me. I agree with T, too... seedling stage is booooorrrrrrriiiinnnggggg. . .


Temps are fine at 80 days and 70 nights, imo. 




Trust me fellas I didnt forget much if anything, remember I was running my rather large veggie garden all summer  
Im sure the "soil" i used was off in some way.

Ill post a pic in a little.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm interested to see how the soil you end up using works. I have a year old batch of SS I'm wondering how good it is still.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm interested to see how the soil you end up using works. I have a year old batch of SS I'm wondering how good it is still.


Mine is maybe 3 months over a year. I googled "old supersoil" and a link brought me to a forum saying the only thing it can really loose over time is N, but supposedly sub says 1 year is a "sweet spot" good because you can use more of it.. Now this is just what I read from someone else, not a sub post.

So I added a small amount of chicken manure.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

didn't know you had a grow? well I'll keep posted


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> didn't know you had a grow? well I'll keep posted


Well its not much of a grow, yet.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

Day 12

tick fucking tock lol


The burning I was talking about last night.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, Whodat. I feel you man. i have done exactly what you are doing. do you have perlite in you soil mix. It looks really thick. almost muddy, but i know you know better than that


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, I kinda agree w/ T. Looks a little wet... but I'm not there seeing how fast they dry out, etc. When I've had problems with my seedlings it's always been because of too much moisture. You're a far better grower than I, though, so I'm just going to stand back and watch. For what it's worth, I've always had problems when I used party cups. I normally will use a slightly shallower pot that dries out faster. That's just me, though.

I'm sure you'll turn this thing around. Keep at it, fella.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

Agreed, it is a bit wet but the pic is dark, I didnt want to use flash on the roots. I'll just be waiting...


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 18, 2012)

I bet they pop back for you. If I were a plant, I'd want to pull through so I could stay in your garden.. I mean, we KNOW what's in store for them.  Have a good one brosef.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

Well go ahead and let them know bobo. lol

Appreciate the kind words


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

Alrighty then, Im going to keep what I got going for now but Iv decided to start more seeds in a better medium. Ill be planting tonight.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

I love the high standards. Looking forward to it.


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 19, 2012)

What medium are you planning on going with. Im using sunshine advanced rain forest blend. Any advise on that one. Do you feel its any good.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

Should do ya good.

I got some generic seed starting mix, perlite, vermiculite, peat moss.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I love the high standards. Looking forward to it.


Its a blessing I have a few thousand seeds to work with.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

I planted some flowers...

I added worm castings to the mix.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2012)

that medium looks way better than,that first medium.
high hopes for you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

i agree gen, looking good there whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

Im sure these little buggers will surpass the ones going now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

i was thinking you would say that. how long do you let them go before 1st transplant?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was thinking you would say that. how long do you let them go before 1st transplant?


All depends on development and container size. I like to let them get a nice root structure but not root bound before transplant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

same here, but sometimes if i have too, ill actually cut the rootball and retransplant in the same cup with more dirt, works well for me too, i use myco i'm sure they help with that.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> same here, but sometimes if i have too, ill actually cut the rootball and retransplant in the same cup with more dirt, works well for me too, i use myco i'm sure they help with that.



I used the last of my greatwhite over the summer, I need some powdered myco but tea is a great micro boost by itself.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 21, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Its a blessing I have a few thousand seeds to work with.


Y'know I always knew you liked to show off but I didn't think you were "bragging" until you said that. lol j/k man

Those seedlings look a little wet, and that substrate looks a little heavy. That could have something to do with their burning. Solo cups are famous for water retention, and we have a love hate relationship in my grow room lol. My favorite seed starter is pro-mix, they love it, they LyleLovet. Kinda wish you could buy it in something other than a huge effin bale, but damn that bale lasts a long freakin' time!

Looking forward to the start of veg already, happy holidays.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah Im all for promix, I lylelovet.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2012)

They're popping out rapidly


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2012)

As of this afternoon, 31 0f 48 have popped... lets keep that trend going!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2012)

You coming over for christmas dinner or what?

lol... hope you have a good day bru. Glad the babies are being born... I'm thinking 100% for Christmas. I don't know though, 48 is a bad number, so maybe just 47.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2012)

Well Im sure I killed a few by being impatient and digging them up hahhaha. Im telling you, no matter how many grows Iv done I still get crazy excited when doing this. Super stoked for this summers veggie garden too, having trouble sleeping because of it actually lol.

.... time to go count the babies again, check for new comers.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2012)

haha,you are crazy,but i feel ya.

dam drew.

well its winter time,you can always dust off the canvas,and go into artistic mode,and make a masterpiece,and,and,and..then give it to me to put on my wall....for real my wall is blank.
and im high as hell.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2012)

I could do that for ya G. I got these small simple ones 8"x10" that take me around 8 hours to finish. 

my next one may be on wood or some other material because Im totally out of canvas... and Im pinching my pennies ATM.







This one is is 20"x10" and takes allot more oil and time for the effect.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn bro. That texture is CRAZY. I love the painting anyways, but knowing that's what it's like up close blows me away. That's really cool

EDIT: Do you sell those things? And if not, why not?


----------



## Cann (Dec 24, 2012)

Those are badass....keep doing that lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2012)

giggg...a...deeeeeee
id love something like one of them,this is the space for one of your works of art.


i dig that 20x10.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn bro. That texture is CRAZY. I love the painting anyways, but knowing that's what it's like up close blows me away. That's really cool
> 
> EDIT: Do you sell those things? And if not, why not?


Thanks Jig. The picture does no justice for the deep colors imo.
Iv sold a few but Im not actively pursuing selling them. I only have maybe 7 pieces left and I do enjoy having them around. Someone would have to be willing to let go of some decent cash for me to let em go. Most in my collection took 60-100 hours a piece, then the price of the paint (nice oil paints are pricey), what I think my personal touch is worth, then I can get attached and it adds up lol.


Cann said:


> Those are badass....keep doing that lol


Stanks cann.



genuity said:


> giggg...a...deeeeeee
> id love something like one of them,this is the space for one of your works of art.
> View attachment 2454294
> 
> i dig that 20x10.


What size is that? Maybe a collage of small ones would fill it out nicely 

edit: just notice the pile of buds hahaha, big bowl of keif has got me goin!


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 24, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I could do that for ya G. I got these small simple ones 8"x10" that take me around 8 hours to finish.
> 
> my next one may be on wood or some other material because Im totally out of canvas... and Im pinching my pennies ATM.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2012)

You should list that thing for $10k somewhere. You might think differently about letting them go when someone pays you that kinda money. I'm with HMB, if you love painting flip flop the hobbies.

Merry Christmas regardless my friend. Hope you have a good day and good week. It's tuesday by the way, I know it's hard to keep track lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2012)

hmasonb34 said:


> This one is truly a work of art. The colors and design are absolutly beautifull. I would be proud to hang this on any wall in my house...
> 
> You are a true artist and should be proud. Im sure your very good at growing stuff but if you dont persue this as your future your missing your calling in life.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that feedback, really appreciate it. As of now my passion is my pursuit of running a micro farm, about 1/4 acre now hopefully up to 1 full acre in the coming years using the practices of permaculture. There are (what feels like) endless pieces that can come together to perfect this highly productive fine tuned eco system. Farming has become a great outlet for my creativity, its an art form in itself I feel. 
Again, thank you.






jigfresh said:


> You should list that thing for $10k somewhere. You might think differently about letting them go when someone pays you that kinda money. I'm with HMB, if you love painting flip flop the hobbies.
> 
> Merry Christmas regardless my friend. Hope you have a good day and good week. It's tuesday by the way, I know it's hard to keep track lol


Hey there jig.
How about I send you high def pics, you list them, and you get 15% commission of anything sold? How about that 

Merry x-mas everyone.
Honestly the holidays/birthdays ect slip away from me more and more each year becoming more and more meaningless. Im not grumpy or anything, its just another beautiful day full of opportunity to me  But its always good to see people all chipper and what not lol. 
Its a beautiful day out right now, earlier this morning the sky was black and it was hailing  got quite a bit of rain... talk about flip flop! Off to work on this and that outside. Catch you guys later.

ps, jig thanks for reminding me its tuesday by the way,,, its fucking futile though....... It didnt click with me that it was christmas day until I got online!!!!! hahahahaha wtf is wrong with me lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2012)

Some BnS x BnS

I got my maxicrop powder extract in


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2012)

Another thing I try to do when designing a purely abstract piece is to try and make it work no matter which way you rotate it. I find myself rotating them regularly to keep things interesting.


----------



## Cann (Dec 25, 2012)

that looks beautiful every direction. especially in the last one, it has a weirdly human form....lots of great flow....good shit my man. 

merry xmas everyone


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2012)

Cann said:


> that looks beautiful every direction. especially in the last one, it has a weirdly human form....lots of great flow....good shit my man.
> 
> merry xmas everyone


I also like that about the last one. The second one stands out the most to me.


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dude that is awesome. I see what you mean with it turned in every direction its a totally different piece.
I'm with you I'm liking #2 as well. Thats just crazy how turning it from one side to the other makes it look totally different.
All i can say is when your sitting around watching your garden grow. Pick up a brush and work your magic brother. 

Merry X-Mas to all and to all a good night.

HMB...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 26, 2012)

Concealed the carbon filter and added in-feed ducting on the bottoms of each box.. This whole system runs with very little noise at all. The fan on the a/c is louder than the 700cfm fan.
















All hot air from the lights (only one light on at any given time) is fed directly to the ac. 







?P x BK 
day 3


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2012)

I just love it. You construction pron is nearly as good as the bud pron.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 27, 2012)

Funny, I was thinking the same thing. Musta been fun building those... getting all stoned and just... building. 

Hey, and the babies are looking top notch, too. Small grow containers ftw! Chicka bow ow.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im subbed up for this one, Love the design setup. Love the artwork as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Funny, I was thinking the same thing. Musta been fun building those... getting all stoned and just... building.
> 
> Hey, and the babies are looking top notch, too. Small grow containers ftw! Chicka bow ow.


Thanks bobo. 

It was fun getting all stoned and... building lol. It was just as fun getting all stoned and designing it  came together nicely.




Welcome aboard growman 





Edit: The babies are doing great! I'll transplant into solo cups this weekend 
LET THE GRWING BEGIN!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats funny cuz if I have something to do I need to make sure I do it first. If I smoke then it usually means im going to end up on the couch with the ipad in one hand, my phone in the other, and listening to music and watching videos!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

&#8203;Day 4


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

we are on the same day


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Thats funny cuz if I have something to do I need to make sure I do it first. If I smoke then it usually means im going to end up on the couch with the ipad in one hand, my phone in the other, and listening to music and watching videos!


Also something I thoroughly enjoy  Time and place for everything though


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> we are on the same day
> 
> View attachment 2457368



Looking good  dont pass me up on my own thread now! 
What ya running?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Looking good  dont pass me up on my own thread now!
> What ya running?



My bad dude
White Widow x Big Bud, Afghan Goo, Big Bang


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> My bad dude
> White Widow x Big Bud, Afghan Goo, Big Bang



All good bro. Just bustin ya bawls.
Like I said, looking good


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to compare our growth rates in the future. Im also running a side by side, Organics vs Synthetics so i will be coming here very much for more comparisons


----------



## Roomie (Dec 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Concealed the carbon filter and added in-feed ducting on the bottoms of each box.. This whole system runs with very little noise at all. The fan on the a/c is louder than the 700cfm fan.


Love me some ingenuity. Well done! My cohort of urban farmers built a similar cab. Instead of external hinges and latches, they used magnets and homemade interior hinges for optimal stealthiness. It looks like a big box of firewood.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol, now the pressures really on whodat.

Almost the weekend, like that means anything.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> I want to compare our growth rates in the future. Im also running a side by side, Organics vs Synthetics so i will be coming here very much for more comparisons


I was seconds away from clicking commit on ebay w/ synthetic nutes to do the same thing. then i canceled, sticking with organics. But i am seriously focusing on my yield because i haven't been satified recently so i ordered some stuff to see if it helps.


And WhoDat your cabs are awesome, Gonna paint em?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I was seconds away from clicking commit on ebay w/ synthetic nutes to do the same thing. then i canceled, sticking with organics. But i am seriously focusing on my yield because i haven't been satified recently so i ordered some stuff to see if it helps.
> 
> 
> And WhoDat your cabs are awesome, Gonna paint em?


Well hydro can definitely pull the numbers up. Do like me, go to botanicares website and get some free samples of their hydro nutes and run a hempy bucket or three. Gives you a little variety and excitement again to grow! I have to keep my growing changing or evolving or something, or I start getting bored and thats no fun!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lol, now the pressures really on whodat.
> 
> Almost the weekend, like that means anything.


hahaha, I put it in part of the week terms for you non daily folk... What I meant was Ill x plant in a few days hehe.
Just what I need I guess, some competition,, seeing as Im not allowed to enter any future 600 contests lol. Coming back from my most recent hiatus I scrolled through the 600 to see what I missed and came across some posts by COF and yourself about me not being allowed to compete,,, very flattered thank you. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I was seconds away from clicking commit on ebay w/ synthetic nutes to do the same thing. then i canceled, sticking with organics. But i am seriously focusing on my yield because i haven't been satified recently so i ordered some stuff to see if it helps.
> 
> 
> And WhoDat your cabs are awesome, Gonna paint em?


No paint, these cabs will have a natural finish  lol



supchaka said:


> Well hydro can definitely pull the numbers up. Do like me, go to botanicares website and get some free samples of their hydro nutes and run a hempy bucket or three. Gives you a little variety and excitement again to grow! I have to keep my growing changing or evolving or something, or I start getting bored and thats no fun!


Iv run it all and in the end,,, Im done with synthetics completely, I refuse to support these practices that harm the planet and our bodies. Organics is enough to keep me interested and learning. I feel like I know this and that about organics but really Iv just scratched the surface and know next to nothing. 
Not to mention it ease of use. Just cross your ts' and dot your i's when mixing the soil and BAM done... Just water with reasonable tap at a proper ph and toss in a few feedings of tea until harvest, thats literally it. Done.

Edit: I'll remind you these were grown in soil  Genetics and environment my friend.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

oh my oh my oh my, i stand in awe of that last pic whodat. I get goosebumps lol idk im a weirdo i guess. We going into week 1 flower tomarrow for some dogs and my medicine man. Old man winter and i need to have a talk, i cant handle these 10 f too much metal in my body! I know the ladies dont like it at all! Just wanted to share where were at and also to thankyou for that tea recipe, although i got it too late to apply during veg they've on a full diet of nylon stockings of mudd puddle goodness now! Yeah im fucken psyched! thanks whodat i love good advice!last two here are auot jack(i have no fucken clue what auto jack really is btw lol) but its taken nicely, this will be my first auto grow ever in my life so we'll see i guess. I gotta say that tent is smelling like a skunk got squeezed by a hippo in there!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2012)

No doubt organic is a better product. I grew a clone in soil that was done elsewhere in coco and the smell and taste of mine is twice as good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey whodat do you know if you can foliar everyday with ewc/kelp tea? Shouldn't hurt, right?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

Bobo, EWC and kelp should be soft enough for daily use, but Iv never tried doing it everyday so I cant say for sure  Im thinking the ladies would enjoy it. Foliar feeding with teas is an excellent rout to take imo, just dilute some and strain the hell out of it because a constantly clogging sprayer head is a PAIN IN THE ASS! 


Looking good VTM  remember if your going to brew for longer than 48hrs to add a little more molasses for feeding the micro herd. I generally dont like brewing much longer than that though.

edit: and if your weird for getting goosebumps im a complete freak! I stared at the seedlings for a solid two hrs last night lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah ive noticed that aquarium pump with the airation stone on the end in each bacth for 24 hours before feed makes my ladies happy already and i just started last week! wait till i really get a grasp on shit lol!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what I was figuring, too, but figured I'd ask for more input (as always). I sprayed them again this morning right before I asked you that as a matter of fact, and going back to them just a few minutes ago they seemed to like it. It also looks like some of the leaves in there are starting to green up a little bit more, meaning that they're starting to pull from the new soil... Thanks again.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

Day fizzle my nizzles












^^^^ Praying to the almighty 600. 
Transplanting to solo cups tomorrow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

do you feel like they are progressing faster than the others? 

Edit: When you make a bottle of liquid kelp meal for foliar do how long can i leave it after i initially use it? I guess like an expiration date on the bottle i prepare.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you feel like they are progressing faster than the others?


Absolutely! seeing new growth on a 12 hour basis 

Fist batch day 12












By the way I ditched everything from the last batch except for my blue pits and some 3ds'. Xplanted blue pits into new soil and they are getting back on track.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

so what do you think was the problem with the old batch of soil? I'm glad you got it sorted so early too. i definitely see a difference in the growth.


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 28, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Day fizzle my nizzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How how n the hell do you get that much growth in 5 days mine are at 13 days and there half that size. dang it im jelious....

HMB....


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

Its all about the medium. 
I went from trying to grow nice healthy plants, to understanding I need to grow nice healthy roots, to understanding I need to grow nice healthy soil, and to grow nice healthy soil you need nice healthy microbes feeding on nice healthy organic matter... Then composting the nice healthy plants to feed the nice healthy microbs to make more nice healthy soil.... And the cycle continues. Im getting delirious, physically exerted, too much gasoline, not enough food, and a fat bowl of keif has done it to me.
Gooooooood night folks!

Edit: forgot about the nice healthy water. You know what Im getting at


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2012)

Day 6



























Blue pits back from the vet... the operation was a success.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

Puppies looking good, finally gettin some leaf sets.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Day 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loving that pics


----------



## hmasonb34 (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Its all about the medium.
> I went from trying to grow nice healthy plants, to understanding I need to grow nice healthy roots, to understanding I need to grow nice healthy soil, and to grow nice healthy soil you need nice healthy microbes feeding on nice healthy organic matter... Then composting the nice healthy plants to feed the nice healthy microbs to make more nice healthy soil.... And the cycle continues. Im getting delirious, physically exerted, too much gasoline, not enough food, and a fat bowl of keif has done it to me.
> Gooooooood night folks!
> 
> Edit: forgot about the nice healthy water. You know what Im getting at




So you credit your fine growth rate to having an perfect mix for soil. You need to start bagging that stuff up and putting it up for sale. 

Ill place the first order. i need about 10 gallons worth. lol mad props dude great grow. Im so jelious.

I think after the bag of soil i have is gone and ive got a couple of grows under my belt im going to switch to hydro to increase growth rate.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 30, 2012)

subbed. Looking good man. What's the genetics on the Blue Pits? I didn't see anything on BB's site. Soil makes all the difference in the world. I'm using coco for my first grow. Gotta start somewhere right? righttttt..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> subbed. Looking good man. What's the genetics on the Blue Pits? I didn't see anything on BB's site. Soil makes all the difference in the world. I'm using coco for my first grow. Gotta start somewhere right? righttttt..


Man those blue pits are stinkers!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> subbed. Looking good man. What's the genetics on the Blue Pits? I didn't see anything on BB's site. Soil makes all the difference in the world. I'm using coco for my first grow. Gotta start somewhere right? righttttt..



Testers from BB
Deep Blue x DOG - Blue Pit F1's 
*
Cali, how are your pits doing?
*


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Just noticed all the weeds growing in my weed! I gotta do some weeding, or not.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> subbed. Looking good man. What's the genetics on the Blue Pits? I didn't see anything on BB's site. Soil makes all the difference in the world. I'm using coco for my first grow. Gotta start somewhere right? righttttt..



Plenty of fine dank can be grown in coco organically, Im pretty sure DST uses his recycled coco from the compost pile. I was just preaching what I practice


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel ya man. I just figured coco would be easier to learn the ropes on. Less variables maybe....idk. I bet the blue pit will put you down. hah. I'm getting anxious waiting for mine to pop.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

&#8203;Day 7








Blue Pits last night...


And tonight. Looks a little greener eh?


The others.




































I planted more ?p x BK


----------



## insan3 (Dec 30, 2012)

moving along nicely


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2012)

Im in! Awesome


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

insan3 said:


> moving along nicely


Stank ya 


onthedl0008 said:


> Im in! Awesome


Ha! I knew it was only a matter of time lol Welcome aboard DL  


Yall stay tuned for a measly day 8 update tonight.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 31, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Stank ya
> 
> 
> Ha! I knew it was only a matter of time lol Welcome aboard DL
> ...


Where is it?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Im waiiiiitttttiiinnggg onn thhhatt uppdatte!



haahhha jk bro happy freaking new year!
hope its a good one!

p.s. i still do want an update


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Im going to clean up and cook dinner before I get to it. Hold ya horses!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 31, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im going to clean up and cook dinner before I get to it. Hold ya horses!



Sorry man its only 730 and im drunk!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Pictures are not uploading. RIU is acting up AGAIN.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 31, 2012)

Lame.
.........................


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

I just tried again... no luck.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 31, 2012)

Stupid riu, blowing it with our pics. 

I'm buzzed off some bubbly and cracked crab. Time to roll one and call it a night. I'm the oldest thirty something year old ever, lol. Hope you're having a good one, whodat. Happy new year brosef!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Same to you bobo  I must be the oldest twenty something year old ever  Just another night to me.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too, 'cept our friends had us over for dinner. I'm straight over the holidays, though. I used to love them, but now see them as a corporate padding. Spend money to make a few more people at the top richer. I'm such a scrooge.

Rolling up some XJ 13 and Purple Goo Berry. . .


----------



## Swisher Twister (Jan 1, 2013)

Stoked I stumbled onto this thread. Subbed for sure, looks like you definitely have the chronic thumb! Straight up dank.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

Swisher Twister said:


> Stoked I stumbled onto this thread. Subbed for sure, looks like you definitely have the chronic thumb! Straight up dank.


I'm the resident swisher twister round here! J/p .. Nice Bulldogs? AB's?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 1, 2013)

I was thinking pits!


----------



## cONkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Whodat! You have such a lovely garden and i enjoy looking at all your budpRon. 
You are really an elite grower and the equptiment you have is remarkable. Especially that huge wooden coffin full of nutrients.
After looking at all your pictures on the comp thread i think i saw what im in search of right now. might you have that drying tier i need? Its actaully been quite difficult searching for it online. Can you tell me where you got it?if if you do have it.. those thumbnails wouldnt open. 
thanks whodat, and i hope your Saints go all the way this year!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

At least you got payton back. :/ I'm guessing goddell wasn't on your christmas card list this year?

Looking forward to seeing the pics someday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I was thinking pits!


Those are not pits. Not even if he says he does. And if he says he does he'd have no proof.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Me too, 'cept our friends had us over for dinner. I'm straight over the holidays, though. I used to love them, but now see them as a corporate padding. Spend money to make a few more people at the top richer. I'm such a scrooge.
> 
> Rolling up some XJ 13 and Purple Goo Berry. . .


Smoking gooood I see bobo  Holidays are fun for kids,,, but it has gotten out of hand (black friday for example lol wtf) part of the reason Iv moved away from everyone... not bc the holidays, just society as a whole. I do miss the city now and then, but for now Im focusing on making this farm work. Nothing good comes easy and without sacrifice eh!



Swisher Twister said:


> Stoked I stumbled onto this thread. Subbed for sure, looks like you definitely have the chronic thumb! Straight up dank.


Stanks swisha twista. 
Welcome aboard!



cONkey said:


> Happy New Year Whodat! You have such a lovely garden and i enjoy looking at all your budpRon.
> You are really an elite grower and the equptiment you have is remarkable. Especially that huge wooden coffin full of nutrients.
> After looking at all your pictures on the comp thread i think i saw what im in search of right now. might you have that drying tier i need? Its actaully been quite difficult searching for it online. Can you tell me where you got it?if if you do have it.. those thumbnails wouldnt open.
> thanks whodat, and i hope your Saints go all the way this year!!


Thank you conkey.
Your talking about those drying racks, I got them from the grow shop (benefit of living in a medical state,,, grow shops EVERYWHERE and they carry everything) they cost maybe 30 bucks each. 
RIUs pic system is all fucked up.

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-DryNet-Ultra.asp

http://www.greners.com/i/grow-tents/drying-racks.html

and so on... 

but a much cheaper and more traditional way..... Hanging on line 

(insert awesome images of dank drying on lines) Im so pissed, Im missing all of my pictures  fucking LIVID!

Welcome.



jigfresh said:


> At least you got payton back. :/ I'm guessing goddell wasn't on your christmas card list this year?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics someday.


I sent him a turd with a bow on it.
Im pumped and hopeful, as usual. Its just too bad this all had to happen the year the superbowl is in new orleans.... coincidence? 





Anyway, welcome all new comers and happy new year to all.

Pics still aren't uploading.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Smoking gooood I see bobo  Holidays are fun for kids,,, but it has gotten out of hand (black friday for example lol wtf) part of the reason Iv moved away from everyone... not bc the holidays, just society as a whole. I do miss the city now and then, but for now Im focusing on making this farm work. Nothing good comes easy and without sacrifice eh!
> 
> Yeah, dude I hear ya on this one. Being in the city all the time really puts the stress on... my wife is a total country person, and can't wait to get back there. Someday.


----------



## Swisher Twister (Jan 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Those are not pits. Not even if he says he does. And if he says he does he'd have no proof.


Lol well yep they are pits. My buddy had a few litters. Dads an all red nose, mom is all blue. And I think there is prob room for more than one person that can roll blunts on RIU.

But anywho not gonna thread jack any longer, just rollin one up and pulling up a chair!

Stoked for some bud porn WhoDat

Swisher Twister


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

Swisher Twister said:


> Lol well yep they are pits. My buddy had a few litters. Dads an all red nose, mom is all blue. And I think there is prob room for more than one person that can roll blunts on RIU.
> 
> But anywho not gonna thread jack any longer, just rollin one up and pulling up a chair!
> 
> ...


 i was half joking, no offense . anybody who rollin a swisher is cool with me


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was half joking, no offense . anybody who rollin a swisher is cool with me


They do look like they got a lil AB in 'em.

Who - I'm with Swisher on this...wait for it, wait for it........hah

Happy New Years all!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

All this blunt talk.... might need to roll me up something for the big day. A joint might do me better though, I'd sleep till the 3rd if I smoked a whole blunt to myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol, i probably smoke 30 blunts a week. about a gram a blunt. but im going to try to slow that down some. or at least the quantity.


----------



## Swisher Twister (Jan 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i probably smoke 30 blunts a week. about a gram a blunt. but im going to try to slow that down some. or at least the quantity.


Yea I hear you on that, I stopped smoking cigarillos for the most part and hit those mini cigarillos up now. These things hold a gram perfectly and I don't feel like I'm blowing through soooo much bud. Idk if I'm crazy but I swear they smoke better than the full size cigarillos too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Just my personal preference but Im not fond of blunts. I feel like it masks the flavor of good bud, also its a bit harsh on my lungs,,, I smoke cigs but only about a pack a week. Plus I dont need to smoke an entire gram to get feeling good lol a small bowl every hour or so does me fine  This all depends on the quality of bud of course, and honestly I havent smoked any bud in a month,,, its been hash all the way!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

they dont sell the mini's where i live now but back home they were always 2 for 1, so i used to do the same. now i buy the 50box.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Still cant upload... Whats a fucking journal without pictures? boring thats what! 

I notice people can still get them through with photobucket and such but Im not going through all of that.... In time.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 1, 2013)

Ah, so that's why I was seeing other threads with a few pics... Yeah, I'm not doing that either.

Gotta run. Baby is wailing!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Day 8
















A BnS x BnS I decided to save from the first batch.








Day nine update coming later tonight  

I still cant see any of my other pictures in my upload manager.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Day 9 

Several of my plants are pushing out full five finger leaves directly after the single blade ones. As far as I can remember it this usually doesn't happen .

A little info on what I did during xplant~
In the bottom of each cup I but about a quarter inch of supersoil (been cooked for over a year now) then threw in a handful of worm castings (great no burn nutrients  never too much castings!) then a small handful of seedling soil, dropped em' in and filled out. 

















View attachment 2463831





I think I'll take yalls advice and do a little more painting,,, so I added some music and artwork to my little grow building  I'll be spending some time in here so may as well make it feel good.
The painting you see between the speakers is not complete. I aint worked on it in a year, theres maybe 8-10 hours left on it.
[video=youtube;GVgMzKMgNxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw[/video]









This one I did five or six years ago. During another hiatus from growing,, can you tell I was itching to get back to it?! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't see those pics.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't see any of them either except for the video posted from youtube.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Aint that a bitch.

Your really missing out!  wow you dont even know! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Still nothing?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

boom there we go saweet


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

I sees a plant!!!!! I sees a plant!!!!! HOOOOO RAAYYYYYY

They look fucking good. Nothing like the first set. You made a wise decision my friend going with another set of seeds.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2013)

hell yea whodat,when you plan on topping?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

After sexing


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok can someone let me know if the day 9 update is fixed. Dumbest fucking thing ever,,, I log out to check to see if I fixed the pics (so I didnt have to make a post asking someone else to ell me) and I could see all of them except the only one you all said you could see. What the hell is going on.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2013)

Nothing. I've been using photobucket for all my pics lately so they always show and that way I still have control over them. Like if I want to delete a photo I can and it won't show here anymore


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2013)

yep,was that ment to look like a fire hand?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> yep,was that ment to look like a fire hand?



Supposed to lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2013)

Solid Growing & Art whodat. that seems like the perfect haven, all you need now is a couch or a really comfy chair.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

It's all looking good. Nice painting. Your colors are so cool.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> After sexing


Were you going to main line some of the plants? Will it not be too late after sexing? I haven't looked at that method that much, but looks really interesting. Looks like a lot of fun really.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Were you going to main line some of the plants? Will it not be too late after sexing? I haven't looked at that method that much, but looks really interesting. Looks like a lot of fun really.



Yes, I will be main-lining everything  I'll sex when they get about 6 inches tall and then revert back to veg. Once they continue growing I'll go ahead and transplant them then proceed to mainline. I think I'll have nine plants in each 4x4 in three gallon containers.


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 2, 2013)

whats the max yield youve seen outa your 3 gallons whodat? I am experimenting with three outa the nine in mine instead of the ole 5 gallons well thatb and the fabric smart pots. It takes me awhile to see everything in hand painted pics lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> whats the max yield youve seen outa your 3 gallons whodat? I am experimenting with three outa the nine in mine instead of the ole 5 gallons well thatb and the fabric smart pots. It takes me awhile to see everything in hand painted pics lol.



All strain and veg dependent. Iv pulled 8 oz from a three gallon, but Iv also pulled 3 oz.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> All strain and veg dependent. Iv pulled 8 oz from a three gallon, but Iv also pulled 3 oz.


Yeah we'll I've pulled 1 oz from a 3 gallon!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

Try 3 grams from a 3 gallon.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2013)

now thats nuts.idk<<(lazy,dont want to spell) <<(but i took the time to type that)(and this)what id do.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

lol^




Heres the compost Iv been working on. I used leaves on the outside to keep material from falling out of the openings. Everything on the inside is shredded oak leaves, hay/manure, and straight manure. Iv watered it down with compost tea. 
Im really happy with the structure, it was EXTREMELY easy to put together... Allot less labor intensive than my original, which Iv dismantled to make more garden space 







On the topic of containers, I'm happy with an ounce a gallon.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Try 3 grams from a 3 gallon.


I think I remember you saying that before, I just wasn't sure if you were gonna come steal my thunder!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;yE2B_kCfvss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE2B_kCfvss[/video]

Day 10























Blue Pits (in blue  )


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Day 9 last batch...


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Git R Done


----------



## Cann (Jan 3, 2013)

Lookin great man...your compost heap is so damn neat haha I need to get myself one of those cages...aesthetically pleasing compost is a difficult task - congrats


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Cann said:


> Lookin great man...your compost heap is so damn neat haha I need to get myself one of those cages...aesthetically pleasing compost is a difficult task - congrats






Thanks cann. Its just garden fence made into a circle, soooooooo easy  It holds together great, not flimsy at all.

Heres the beast that took a year off my life lol Worked great but way way way unnecessary.





Man I cant wait for summer to come back! I'll plant stuff for spring and what not but maaaaaan I love cantaloups!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

"Paging Genuity, Paging Genuity"

Hey brosef. I was wondering if you could post some pics of the ?p x sb you finished? Bobo is about to pop a few and Id also like to see em  No way in hell Id be able to find them on the 600 lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

I could find a pic of mine. It's not as nice as Gen's though.  Let me see if I can find it.

Here's a couple shots, almost positive that's them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I could find a pic of mine. It's not as nice as Gen's though.  Let me see if I can find it.
> 
> Here's a couple shots, almost positive that's them.
> 
> View attachment 2465368View attachment 2465369





Aw now I remember... You had issues with germ and males right?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

All germed, I am just not very good with seedlings apparently. Then the ones who survived were males... except the one.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> All germed, I am just not very good with seedlings apparently. Then the ones who survived were males... except the one.


Damn, fingers crossed.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2013)

Killa Armay comeing up bro cant wait u know theres gonna be some crazy gems in there man.. Any plans getting back into the DWC? I went n built an rdwc with much inspiration watchin ur grow man thanks again bro.. Looks like ur gonna have me building a compost pile next lols nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks DL. 
No plans on going back to hydro. I'll be amending my own compost after I get it lab tested. My compost last year got great numbers from the lab and grew great veggies. ^^ those cantaloupes and watermelon grew in it. I could smell the cantaloup in the air when walking by the patch


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome bro i cant wait to get a veggie garden going myself at the new pad in a couple months right on time for spring! Cantalopes prolly my fave too


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "Paging Genuity, Paging Genuity"
> 
> Hey brosef. I was wondering if you could post some pics of the ?p x sb you finished? Bobo is about to pop a few and Id also like to see em  No way in hell Id be able to find them on the 600 lol


should have tweeted me,you no them old pagers are shit.....haha



i got a few more to post.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Im liking the looks of this one 
She should do just fine mainlined.




EDIT: and this one lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2013)

all in all,i wish i had put them in bigger pots,and a better veg,not many males,some lanky ones,smoke was hell good,all day smoke,with no downer.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

Those look nuts.... Thanks for posting Gen!

Really any strain will take well to mainlining according to Nugs. I tend to agree with him. I mean, who wouldn't want all their energy divided up evenly in their canopy? It's genius.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

genuity said:


> View attachment 2465665View attachment 2465668View attachment 2465669View attachment 2465670View attachment 2465671
> all in all,i wish i had put them in bigger pots,and a better veg,not many males,some lanky ones,smoke was hell good,all day smoke,with no downer.



Thanks for finding those 


This is a great shot.







Bobotrank said:


> Those look nuts.... Thanks for posting Gen!
> 
> Really any strain will take well to mainlining according to Nugs. I tend to agree with him. I mean, who wouldn't want all their energy divided up evenly in their canopy? It's genius.



Yeah, once I understood what nugs was trying to explain, mainlining really clicked with me and I knew I was going to be doing it.











Uploading day 11 pics


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

Funny, that pic really stood out to me, too. Those sugar coated leaves sticking out about halfway down really caught my eyes.

I knew when I saw you poking around his thread that it was only a matter of time before you had your turn at it, lol. I've only done it on the one plant, but I fucking loved it. I highly recommend the tomato cages, btw!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Already got the cages bobro!






Day 11


Started a half strength veg tea for them last night, perfect timing for tomorrow they will be just thirsty enough  
This is one gallon in a two gallon watering can... Gotta compensate for that wonderful foam! lol, something I did not know until it was too late when I first started brewing teas.











May as well go with the theme and show these tonight 












Im also looking foreword to these.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't see all the pics for some reason. Stupid iPad. Otherwise those babies are cranking...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Five days of growth, woot!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Can't see all the pics for some reason. Stupid iPad. Otherwise those babies are cranking...



I hope its the ipad, I cant take much more pic dramma. Its acting very fucking dumb. After uploading I need to edit this and that blah fking blah pain in the ass.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2013)

I see em. Looking good!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 4, 2013)

I see em too. Looking very nice there Who. That second batch is surprisingly bigger.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking really good. Intrigued by those blue pits and how they turn out


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Day 12

They got their tea today  I diluted the leftover and applied it as a foliar feed.












Topped two of em'. 








Blue Pits looking like real plants again!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn son, you're almost ready to up pot. When're you going to start your mainline? 

edit: by that I mean more of the LSTing... I realize you just topped.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Damn son, you're almost ready to up pot. When're you going to start your mainline?



I was just looking at the mainline thread 
He does it after the plants have already sexed and about 7 inches tall. I would also like to do it after sexing so I dont slow them down at all... BUT I dont plan on taking any clones this go around (may shut down for the summer but I change my mind daily on that) so I dont want to wast too much time growing stuff that will be cut off.... Its kinda hard to explain my lil dilemma..... Lets just say I'll start mainlining as soon as I can.?.?.?.? 

I'll start sexing them in five or so days, then I'll transplant all females into either one gallons or their final 3 gallon containers... Havnt decided yet. 

A solution has come to me since starting this post! lol
What I think I'll do is build a veg in the same building and save some extra females just incase I decide I want to do another run after this.... Then the next grow will either be big plants in big containers, or a whole gang of clones in one gallons flowered soon after rooting. 

Fuck, so many options.... I'll decide on something eventually lol







Just wanted to throw this out~~~~ checked the roots  they are looking great and not afraid of that supersoil one bit! (I put a SMALL handful at the bottom of each cup.)




EDIT: That'll teach you never to ask me a question again! lol





EDIT EDIT for your EDIT lol

Pictures are worth a thousand words so I'll save you some time seeing as I already wasted a bunch of it 

Short answer,,, as soon as I can.

Im shooting for a little something like this  But really I'll be training as soon as I feel its safe to... I have a total of five feet in hight.
From the mainlining thread~~~~


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Fook, that's right, I totally forgot about sexing. I'm so used to clones, lol. I need to go back and read again. I almost unsub'd from that thread just because of all the garble at the end. What a dismal ending to a jewel of a source for info.

I think with mine I'll prolly go 1 gallons first. Are you planning on trying to supplement feeding in those 3 gallons at some point?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Fook, that's right, I totally forgot about sexing. I'm so used to clones, lol. I need to go back and read again. I almost unsub'd from that thread just because of all the garble at the end. What a dismal ending to a jewel of a source for info.
> 
> I think with mine I'll prolly go 1 gallons first. Are you planning on trying to supplement feeding in those 3 gallons at some point?



Yeah, a shitty ending to a great thread,,, fucking riu troll cunts.

I'll be giving them teas seing as it worked so fking good last run with this same batch of SS... But they will need it more because unfortunately I'll be cutting my SS with base..... Never enough supersoil  (second though, IDK WTF Im worried about, I got enough lol)
Next run I'll be supercharging my compost to make my very own soil. I'll post the lab results when the time comes.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm thinking of running with the 7 gallon smarties for my next round of mainlines... are you trying to pull more from a smaller footprint, hence the 3 gallons? For some reason I thought you were running bigger pots than that. And you pulled 8 zips from one? foook. That was with CO2? 

My goal is to keep my feeding to a minimum... but I like the prospect of *more*&#8203;. 

puff puff pass xj


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm thinking of running with the 7 gallon smarties for my next round of mainlines... are you trying to pull more from a smaller footprint, hence the 3 gallons? For some reason I thought you were running bigger pots than that. And you pulled 8 zips from one? foook. That was with CO2?
> 
> My goal is to keep my feeding to a minimum... but I like the prospect of *more*&#8203;.
> 
> puff puff pass xj


I'll be using three gallons because I dont have the luxury of veging longer, no use in using big pots with small plants... I need to get this crop done asap... Hoping to chop mid april 
And yeah that 8oz from 3 gallon was from co2 but honestly Iv done just about the same without supplemental co2.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess I never asked you how many tops you were going for. How many?

You sound like u r in a similar situation to myself.

edit: I can't find nugs' sexing method. Did u find it? Does he sex the clones?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Cups and cups and more cups your 7-11 must think you throw mad parties whodat!


Subbed


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 12
> 
> They got their tea today  I diluted the leftover and applied it as a foliar feed.
> 
> ...



I keep hearing you speak of this tea you brew. Im very interesed in the process. What does it consist of the benefits of it how to do it please if you dont mind could you send me to a link discribing the process and benefits of it. 

Oh great looking plants by the way maybe one day ill produce like that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cups and cups and more cups your 7-11 must think you throw mad parties whodat!
> 
> 
> Subbed


[video=youtube;5DL3Z28bU5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DL3Z28bU5M[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

lol, that space is going to fill up quick


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;5DL3Z28bU5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DL3Z28bU5M[/video]


what the hell was that?


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2013)

i think you should top them all,that way when its time to flower,they will already be ready,yea it will be a lil more work,but oh'well you can do it.
plus you are gonna have more female than you know what to do with.....i call 8 males.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 5, 2013)

hmasonb34 said:


> I keep hearing you speak of this tea you brew. Im very interesed in the process. What does it consist of the benefits of it how to do it please if you dont mind could you send me to a link discribing the process and benefits of it.
> 
> Oh great looking plants by the way maybe one day ill produce like that.


There are some great tea threads on RIU, hmason. If you search AACT inside the search window on RIU you'll come up with some golden sources from the Organics section... hold on, I bet I can find it even without my morning coffee.

edit: Here, check this out. Should answer all your questions. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/516845-aact-bloom-tea-veg-tea.html

Different teas do different things. . . this is just the tip of the iceberg, and probably doesn't even go that in depth in regards to the benefits. Essentially they help keep your plant, and your *roots* stay healthy and fight off pests, all the while giving them food and helping to build up the right bacterial colonies in your soil. Or something. Tons of RIU threads on this subject. Start reading  I know whodat likes one of those first recipes in there 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;5DL3Z28bU5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DL3Z28bU5M[/video]


Whoa... that was... amazing.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 12
> 
> They got their tea today  I diluted the leftover and applied it as a foliar feed.
> 
> ...


So the main-lining has started... It's looking great man. I'm considering trying the main-lining as well, but I'm not trying to take on too much at once being an absolute novice. 



genuity said:


> i think you should top them all,that way when its time to flower,they will already be ready,yea it will be a lil more work,but oh'well you can do it.
> plus you are gonna have more female than you know what to do with.....i call 8 males.


I think I'm with G on this one. Then again what do I know I'm the rookie. But are you going to reveg after sexing?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I guess I never asked you how many tops you were going for. How many?
> 
> You sound like u r in a similar situation to myself.
> 
> edit: I can't find nugs' sexing method. Did u find it? Does he sex the clones?


Besides page one he gives a really nice tutorial again towards the end of page 58 (40 posts a page)
No need to sex clones once you find the gender of the donor plant,,, bobo,, your thinking too much lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cups and cups and more cups your 7-11 must think you throw mad parties whodat!
> 
> 
> Subbed


You have no idea don lol I probably have over a thousand party cups in stock. 



hmasonb34 said:


> I keep hearing you speak of this tea you brew. Im very interesed in the process. What does it consist of the benefits of it how to do it please if you dont mind could you send me to a link discribing the process and benefits of it.
> 
> Oh great looking plants by the way maybe one day ill produce like that.


Iv been brewing a tried and true guano kelp recipe tea for three years now....

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses 







[h=2]Understanding beneficial soil inoculum as 'compost tea' and it's role in establishing a healthy 'foodweb'[/h][h=3]Why Use Compost Tea?[/h]Sustainable plant health and plant production depends on specialized relationships with beneficial soil microbes. With this in mind, compost tea is used for two reasons: To inoculate highly diverse beneficial species of microbial life into the soil or onto the foliage of plants, and to add soluble nutrients to the foliage or to the soil in order to feed the organisms and the plants present. 
The use of compost tea is suggested any time the organisms in the soil or on the plants are not at optimum levels. Chemical-based pesticides, fumigants, herbicides and many synthetic fertilizers kill a range of the beneficial microorganisms that encourage plant growth, while compost teas improve the life in the soil and on plant surfaces. High quality compost tea will inoculate the leaf surface and soil with beneficial microorganisms, instead of destroying them.

[h=3]What Is Compost Tea?[/h]Compost tea is a liquid inoculum produced by leaching soluble nutrients and extracting bacteria, fungi, protozoa and nematodes from compost. The compost tea brewing process can be likened to brewing beer or wine and, like these same processes, requires care and the right tea-making equipment. 

When these are present, making compost tea that will help your plants becomes as easy as flipping a light switch. If you want to inoculate a highly beneficial group of bacteria and fungi, protozoa and possibly nematodes, you can buy or make a high quality inoculum compost that has these organisms, and make Actively Aerated Compost Tea. Compost tea is a soil inoculum that helps to ensure that the needs of productive plants are met throughout their productive life.

[h=3]Benefits of using of compost tea[/h]Improved plant growth as a result of protecting plant surfaces with beneficial organisms which occupy infection sites and prevent disease-causing organisms from attacking the plant.

Improved plant growth as a result of improving nutrient retention in the soil, and therefore reducing the need for fertilizer use. Beneficial soil biology substantially reduces the loss of nutrients out of the root zones and into groundwater.

Improved plant nutrition by increasing nutrient availability in the root system as predator-prey interactions increase plant available nutrients in exactly the right place, time and amounts that the plant needs.

Reduces the negative impacts of chemical-based pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers on beneficial microorganisms in the ecosystem.

Improves uptake of nutrients by increasing foliar uptake as beneficial microorganisms increase the time that stomates stay open, while at the same time reducing evaporative loss from the leaf surface in adverse conditions.

Reduces water loss, improves water-holding in the soil, and thus reduce water use in your system.

Reduces tillage by building better soil structure. Only the biology builds soil structure, and ALL the groups in the foodweb are required to be successful. You cant have just bacteria, you must have fungi, protozoa, nematodes and microarthropods as well! Please be aware that plate count methods dont tell you about the whole foodweb.

[h=3]What Is In Compost Tea (microbial inoculum)?[/h]Tea contains all the soluble nutrients extracted from the compost plus additional microbe foods, as well as contains all the species of bacteria, fungi, protozoa and nematodes in the compost. Not all the individuals in the compost, but representatives of all the species in the compost are found in the compost tea. Making sure only beneficial species are present in the compost is therefore critical.

Foods extracted from the compost or added to the tea grow beneficial organisms. A large diversity of foods and organisms are extracted from compost. The beneficial bacteria and fungi growing on the compost foods, along with the added specific microbe foods, results in growing many individuals of many different species. Molecular diversity analysis is required, however, to assess even a small portion of the species present in compost tea.

Only aerobes are desired. Anaerobes make alcohols that kill plant tissues very rapidly. Putrifying organic matter, which is anaerobic, also contains organisms, many which are not beneficial for your plants or your soils.

[h=3]The Method Is Critical In Making Tea[/h]In order to have the organisms in the tea, brewing conditions must be correct. &#8232;The biology that is active and performing a function will be very different, depending on:



Temperature of brewing
The foods added to the brew
Oxygen concentrations in the brewer during production
The initial compost used, and therefore which species are present to be extracted (highly diverse inoculum compost is a pre-requisite to highly diverse compost tea)
The length of time tea is brewed
[h=3]Temperature[/h]Temperature during brewing should be related to the temperature of the soil, or of the leaf surface. If tea is applied in the late autumn, when temperatures are cool, it may be wiser to apply a tea where the organisms are mostly asleep, or that are selected to grow on plant residues and active during the cooler periods. Selection for this ability would be enhanced by addition of plant material to the brew, such as oatmeal, alfalfa meal, etc.
[h=3]Foods[/h]Foods added to a brew will select for particular species that can use those foods. Do you want a bacterial tea? Add sugars, simple proteins, and simple carbohydrates. If a fungal brew is desired, add more complex foods, such as plant material (oatmeal, soybean meal, flour), humic acids, fulvic acids (which will release bacterial foods after fungi begin the process of decomposition). Predators (especially protozoa) can be enhanced by adding hay (cut green and dried), or by soaking hay for a few days and adding the water to the tea brew.
[h=3]Oxygen[/h]Oxygen is perhaps the parameter that has been least understood in centuries of tea-brewing. Most beneficial organisms, the organisms that promote the processes that plants need in order to be productive, grow without stress, and therefore have the greatest resistance to disease, are aerobic organisms. To enhance this community of beneficials, tea must remain aerobic.

[h=2]Trust Nature/SFI Approach - Benefits of a Healthy Foodweb[/h][h=3]A healthy foodweb occurs when:[/h]

All the organisms the plant requires are present and functioning.
Nutrients in the soil are in the proper forms for the plant to take-up. It is one of the functions of a healthy foodweb to hold nutrients in non-leachable forms so they remain in soil, until the plant requires the nutrients, and then the plant turns-on the right biology to convert the nutrients into forms the plant can take-up (but which are typically very leachable).
The correct ratio of fungi to bacteria is present, and ratio of predator to prey is present, so soil pH, soil structure, and nutrient cycling occur at the correct rates and produce the right forms of nutrients for the plant.
[h=3]The functions of a healthy foodweb are:[/h]

Retention of nutrients so they do not leach or volatilize from the soil. Reduction or complete deletion of inorganic fertilizer applications is possible.
Cycling nutrients into the right forms at the right rates for the plant desired. The right ratio of fungi to bacteria is needed for this to happen, as well as the right numbers and activity of the predators.
Building soil structure, so oxygen, water and other nutrients can easily move into the soil and into deep, well-structured root systems. Current concepts of plant root systems as being at the surface of the soil is the result of current agricultural and urban practices, not a real condition of plants.
Roots should go down into the soil for at least several to 10s and perhaps 100s of feet, but the compaction that humans impose on soil results in toxic materials being produced, preventing good root penetration. The only sustainable way to deal with this is to have the proper biology build the structure in the soil again, so oxygen and water can move into the soil. When the biology is functioning properly, water use is reduced, the need for fertilizers is reduced, and plant production is increased.
Suppression of disease-causing organisms through competition with beneficials, by setting up the soil and foliar conditions to help the beneficials instead of the diseases.
Protection of plant surfaces, above or below ground by making certain the foods the plant surfaces release into the soil are used by beneficial, not disease organisms, making certain that infection sites on plant surfaces are occupied by beneficial, and not disease-causing organisms. And by making certain predators that prefer disease-causing organisms are present to consume disease-causing organisms.
Production of plant-growth-promoting hormones and chemicals can result in larger root systems, although whether forcing larger root systems on plants is a positive result needs to be understood.
Bio-Decomposition of toxic compounds
[h=3]Organisms exist in populations that are:[/h]Balanced according to optimal growth conditions for your type of plant.




209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, that space is going to fill up quick


haha I know man,,, they are already making contact with each other... I just separated them last night ffs!




genuity said:


> i think you should top them all,that way when its time to flower,they will already be ready,yea it will be a lil more work,but oh'well you can do it.
> plus you are gonna have more female than you know what to do with.....i call 8 males.


They were all going to get topped anyway,,, was just trying to decide when to do it  and today was the day! All but eight of them were topped at the third node... The other eight will get it soon enough 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> So the main-lining has started... It's looking great man. I'm considering trying the main-lining as well, but I'm not trying to take on too much at once being an absolute novice.
> 
> 
> I think I'm with G on this one. Then again what do I know I'm the rookie. But are you going to reveg after sexing?


My first go at mainlining 

Yes, reveg after sexing... Dats the way its done.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> There are some great tea threads on RIU, hmason. If you search AACT inside the search window on RIU you'll come up with some golden sources from the Organics section... hold on, I bet I can find it even without my morning coffee.
> 
> edit: Here, check this out. Should answer all your questions. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/516845-aact-bloom-tea-veg-tea.html
> 
> ...


Sweet link bobo  thanks for posting.

I find google a much MUCH better search engine... RUIs' search option blows donkey balls.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

&#8203;This is why growing organically is sooooo easy  Gotta love it. Its all about that symbiotic relationship between the microbes and the plants!

"increase plant available nutrients in exactly the right place, time and amounts that the plant needs."


----------



## HiImNick (Jan 5, 2013)

Pulling up a seat, and I'm ready to see what's good with the grow whodat. 

I don't normally like to post in other people's journals, but would say my XJ13 is done? Nobody has replied in the Harvest thread 


So where do your cabs get fresh air from? And the 700 CFM fan pulls hot air through the lights and pushes it through the carbon filter? Which is sucked up by the air conditioner?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

Day 13
The babies are ready for ANOTHER drink! Taking after me I guess lol 






















Im going to use this BnS x BnS leaf to cut all of the lumber for my veg box 






Decided to brew a handful of supersoil  Iv never done that before... Added a teaspoon of mixicrop 1-0-4 soluble powder kelp extract. Will use diluted leftovers as a foliar spray,,,, as usual 









And a watercolor I did last night in boredom. Mainlined lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

HiImNick said:


> Pulling up a seat, and I'm ready to see what's good with the grow whodat.
> 
> I don't normally like to post in other people's journals, but would say my XJ13 is done? Nobody has replied in the Harvest thread
> View attachment 2468162View attachment 2468164View attachment 2468166View attachment 2468168View attachment 2468169View attachment 2468171View attachment 2468173View attachment 2468174View attachment 2468176View attachment 2468179
> ...



I wrote up a response and my net took a dump on me... Its been doing it all day.,. So fucking frustrating.

Correct on the fan. Thats why I got the filters on the lights.
Besides fresh co2 from me (Iv been spending a good bit of time in there  chillin, working out, painting last night...), there is no fresh intake into the building. I may have to change that when they get bigger though.?.?.?

EDIT!!!! Looking ripe to me!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Besides page one he gives a really nice tutorial again towards the end of page 58 (40 posts a page)
> No need to sex clones once you find the gender of the donor plant,,, bobo,, your thinking too much lol.


Thanks for that. I was reading back through his thread again, but thought that he'd force for sex with one of the cuts he'd take or something. I was clearly mixing something up. I was probably high. I guess he revegs or something... I'll go back and find it. Thanks bruddah!



whodatnation said:


> Sweet link bobo  thanks for posting.
> 
> I find google a much MUCH better search engine... RUIs' search option blows donkey balls.


No prob dude. Was just trying to save ya a minute... shoulda known probably had all that dank info safely stashed away. You, my friend, are correct about RIU's search engine. Engorged donkey balls.


----------



## HiImNick (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I wrote up a response and my net took a dump on me... Its been doing it all day.,. So fucking frustrating.
> 
> Correct on the fan. Thats why I got the filters on the lights.
> Besides fresh co2 from me (Iv been spending a good bit of time in there  chillin, working out, painting last night..., there is no fresh intake into the building. I may have to change that when they get bigger though.?.?.?
> ...



Sorry about the internet. Comcast likes to come and go for me too.

Thanks man, I'm going to chop on Sunday night once the sun goes down. Then it's go time baby! I'll post some finished pics in your thread if that's okay


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks for that. I was reading back through his thread again, but thought that he'd force for sex with one of the cuts he'd take or something. I was clearly mixing something up. I was probably high. I guess he revegs or something... I'll go back and find it. Thanks bruddah!
> 
> 
> 
> No prob dude. Was just trying to save ya a minute... shoulda known probably had all that dank info safely stashed away. You, my friend, are correct about RIU's search engine. Engorged donkey balls.



Sexing is the act of inducing flowering to find the sex at a young age so not allot of time and resources are wasted on waiting until the plant naturally reaches maturety before flower, those awkward teenage years lol. 
After the plant shows its gender its flipped back to veg. Iv no NO herm issues doing this in the past.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

HiImNick said:


> Sorry about the internet. Comcast likes to come and go for me too.
> 
> Thanks man, I'm going to chop on Sunday night once the sun goes down. Then it's go time baby! I'll post some finished pics in your thread if that's okay


Okidoki 
Enjoy that scissor hash nick!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Iv no NO herm issues doing this in the past.


Those were the magical words I was worried about. I knew what sexing was... just had always read about it being done with a clone taken from the plant you wanted to determine sex on (doing this vs just throwing the whole plant in for a couple of days which I thought could induce a herm). For some reason I thought the cutting didn't even have to be rooted in order to express its traits. . . just throw in some water and wait a day or two. I dunno. You can kinda see where my mind was going maybe. Maybe not. I like Nugs' method better than mine. I just invent shit! 

Either way.... Lets get high.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

is the purpose of mainlining to use it in a scrog, or is it just a fancy word for topping early? would it benefit to mainline and then let em grow as they would?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

Whodat explains it better but it's about getting the most resources to every branch. Something about the stems being 'woody'. It's more than about a flat canopy, or topping. It gets deep.

Things are getting exciting over there whodat. Let us know how the SS tea works. I'm sure you will. Have a good Sunday bro. (from your unofficial calendar)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm going to go mainline 4 of my seedlings in impulse right now. second node right? hope you can reply fast enough.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

above the 2nd node is where you make the cut. Then you remove the first node.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

I see now, i topped at the second. ill chop the first when they get there.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm fucking psyched everyone is trying out some mainline... The plants just look so damn good and uniform. We're gonna have some great pr0n


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Those were the magical words I was worried about. I knew what sexing was... just had always read about it being done with a clone taken from the plant you wanted to determine sex on (doing this vs just throwing the whole plant in for a couple of days which I thought could induce a herm). For some reason I thought the cutting didn't even have to be rooted in order to express its traits. . . just throw in some water and wait a day or two. I dunno. You can kinda see where my mind was going maybe. Maybe not. I like Nugs' method better than mine. I just invent shit!
> 
> Either way.... Lets get high.


Brushing back up on sexing tutorials I read of doing what you described. I have never done that myself so I cant say it doesnt work  if several people took the time to write that method down Im guessing its good to go 
Lets get high brotha 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is the purpose of mainlining to use it in a scrog, or is it just a fancy word for topping early? would it benefit to mainline and then let em grow as they would?


Tryna, I highly suggest going through the first few posts in the mainline thread, link conveniently posted earlier. He explains it 100% right there.
Its a combination of your basic canopy management practices. Topping, lst, supercroping, and the ring can be considered a scrog of sorts. But Its really all about that "hub" "manifold" whatever you want to call it. 



jigfresh said:


> Whodat explains it better but it's about getting the most resources to every branch. Something about the stems being 'woody'. It's more than about a flat canopy, or topping. It gets deep.
> 
> Things are getting exciting over there whodat. Let us know how the SS tea works. I'm sure you will. Have a good Sunday bro. (from your unofficial calendar)


lol where were you yesterday when I lied to everyone on the comp thread telling them its was the last day lol I thought yesterday was sunday bwhaha. 
Im about to go give them the tea right after my lil riu fix  Happy sunday to you too brother 




Bobotrank said:


> I'm fucking psyched everyone is trying out some mainline... The plants just look so damn good and uniform. We're gonna have some great pr0n


I can almost see all of the future plant/bud pr0n to come! Very exciting  
My garden is an equal opportunity garden lol. I am CONSTANTLY moving plants around putting the tallest plants around the perimiter, getting less developed closer to the light and so on. Its pretty important to me. 
Hears a little canopy management pr0n to hold you guys over 


















So Im trying to drink less coffee,,, this morning I put some teabags in the coffee pot and one scoop of coffee, where it usually goes... This shit is good man! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

how much floorspace is that? i think i remember you saying now you have 2 4x4's right?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Old pics. All of those plants did fit in a 4x8 though. PACKED


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea i knew they were old pics, i was assuming it was still two 600's. i could see how tight of a fit it could be. are you going to be flowering in the same buckets?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Had 4 600s in that 4x8. I dont think so tryna.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh ok.


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow thats a whole bunch of good info on brewing tea and something I am now surely interested in and willing to try. My next question is after brewing the tea and you use it in the soil and/or as a foliar spray. is it a replacement for nutes? is this a organic form of fertilization. Or is this just a amedment to my current nute schedule. My local hydro shop convinced me to go with canna nutes and claims its much better than fox farms or anything else out there so far im not convienced its all its cracked up to be. In that article it claims to use this tea as a feeding every 3rd watering. So should i water with water then my canna then with tea then back to water or would that be over doing it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

The hydro shop is always going to have something to sell you. 
Mix up some supersoil, give them tea every now and then, and then harvest. Its as simple as that. Everything the plants will ever need is there.


And having all the very basics covered of course, temps, humidity, soil moisture, light intensity, fresh air. I fink das et!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sexing is the act of inducing flowering to find the sex at a young age so not allot of time and resources are wasted on waiting until the plant naturally reaches maturety before flower, those awkward teenage years lol.
> After the plant shows its gender its flipped back to veg. Iv no NO herm issues doing this in the past.


My concern reading that was the hermie issues but if it works then I may have to try that down the road. They usually show sex within a week of flipping to 12/12 though right?


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The hydro shop is always going to have something to sell you.
> Mix up some supersoil, give them tea every now and then, and then harvest. Its as simple as that. Everything the plants will ever need is there.
> 
> 
> And having all the very basics covered of course, temps, humidity, soil moisture, light intensity, fresh air. I fink das et!


Well ive got the soil they recomended as well. Its the Sunshine advanced rain forest blend.

My cabinet is well set up. lumatek lk400 ballast a/c hood 440 cfm fan in the upper chamber.

2 foot 4 bulb t-5 light in the lower chamber. Temps stay around 75 to 85.

Passive intake at the bottom and vented through the hood out the top with adjustable lights and shelves and all that. Now im just tring to get soil and nutes right.

In your opinion with a cabinet 3 foot wide and 1.5 feet deep how many plants do you think i can grow in there.

I see some small DWC tubs (10 gallon) with 6 or 8 net pots in it. I have been thinking about going that route if i can truley grow 6 plants in this small of a area.

But as of now ive got 4, 2 gallon smart pots, or 4, 2.5 gallon buckets i can use. Right now im just trying to get some bag seed through veg to flower to sex them. (although thinking about sexing them then sending them back to veg to see if i can pull off that little trick). Ive got some fem seeds i bought but trying to learn a little more before i use those they are expencive.

Once i use those i wanna learn about cloneing as well.

I love your thread ive learned alot and apprecieate your time and knowledge. I have no idea what im doing but learning with leaps and bounds everyday or at least try to.


.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

hmasonb34 said:


> In your opinion with a cabinet 3 foot wide and 1.5 feet deep how many plants do you think i can grow in there.


You could cram as many plants as you like in there. I'd personally probably run the 4 - 2gal pots you got. Sounds like a good place to start to me.


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You could cram as many plants as you like in there. I'd personally probably run the 4 - 2gal pots you got. Sounds like a good place to start to me.


Thats sounds about what i was planning to do. Thats why i bought them. The 2.5 gallon buckets i got for free but there always an option if needed. Once they out grow the little pots there in now im going to trans plant to some 1 gallon pots to keep them in till they reach a foot tall then move to flower. Then once there sexed and i figure out which ones are the girls im going to transplant into the 2 gallon smart pots till harvest. Does that sound like a decent plan or do you see any flaws in my itenerary.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

hmasonb34 said:


> Wow thats a whole bunch of good info on brewing tea and something I am now surely interested in and willing to try. My next question is after brewing the tea and you use it in the soil and/or as a foliar spray. is it a replacement for nutes? is this a organic form of fertilization. Or is this just a amedment to my current nute schedule. My local hydro shop convinced me to go with canna nutes and claims its much better than fox farms or anything else out there so far im not convienced its all its cracked up to be. In that article it claims to use this tea as a feeding every 3rd watering. So should i water with water then my canna then with tea then back to water or would that be over doing it.



"after brewing the tea and you use it in the soil and/or as a foliar spray?" 
Yes.

"is it a replacement for nutes?"
No.

is this a organic form of fertilization?"
Yes.

"is this just a amedment to my current nute schedule?"
Using chemical based nutes and cides in a living organic medium is counter productive. 

All of this info was in that nifty article just mentioned.

And to find that nifty article I literally just goooooooogled "benefits of using compost tea". It was one of the first links.

Im not trying to be mean or single you out, I see this all over riu everyday. 


The miracle of doing your own research is you learn about other things you werent originally seeking out. You get much more in depth information than just the persons opinion you asked. Sifting through bullshit teaches you to form your own educated opinion. 

Im not saying dont ask questions, just put forth at least minimal effort to inform and educate yourself. 


This will take you to almost any information to answer almost any question you could ever possibly think of.
http://www.google.com
Thats some 21st century crazy ass shit. What an amazing tool the internet is... Single greatest invention in the history of man... IMO

http://www.google.com


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

hmasonb34 said:


> Well ive got the soil they recomended as well. Its the Sunshine advanced rain forest blend.
> 
> My cabinet is well set up. lumatek lk400 ballast a/c hood 440 cfm fan in the upper chamber.
> 
> ...


Looks like a sweet lil cab  Like jig said, you can cram plants in there. In dwc I would only put two at most, soil maybe 3 of the 2.5 gallon.. Would 4 of those fit?


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im not trying to be mean or single you out, I see this all over riu everyday. 

*Its all good and learning from someone whos done this is the best chance someone like me who has no clue as to what there doing to learn and do it right.
*
The miracle of doing your own research is you learn about other things you werent originally seeking out. You get much more in depth information than just the persons opinion you asked. Sifting through bullshit teaches you to form your own educated opinion. 
*I have been doing lots of research trust me to the point its sometimes confusing. As far as getting the persons opinion well If i wanted to learn how to play basketball i think it would be smarter to ask Lebron james not my little cousin. (go to the pros and ive seen your work you seem to be more than qualified). You can sift thought info and point out whats crap and what works people like myself who have no clue dont have your experience nor have the ability to do so. 

And all though there is alot to learn from sifting through bullshit no doubt, but If your as new as i am you dont know what bull shit and whats good info. (thats why i go to the pros)*


Im not saying dont ask questions, just put forth at least minimal effort to inform and educate yourself. *T**rust me i have.* 


This will take you to almost any information to answer almost any question you could ever possibly think of.* But you dont know how reliable the answers are. On a site like this you can check out someones journals and know how good they are then take there advise cause they know what there doing.


I dont mean to be a pain but honestly i would rather learn from somone who knows what there doing rather than listen to so ass who thinks he does but actually has no clue.*


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like a sweet lil cab  Like jig said, you can cram plants in there. In dwc I would only put two at most, soil maybe 3 of the 2.5 gallon.. Would 4 of those fit?


Yea ive done alot of reseach and think ive created a nice little set up. It runs very well and keeps temps at bay pretty well. As far as the buckets go I think only 3 will fit side by side. The 2.5 gallon pots are exactly 12 wide so 3 will just barely fit side by side. The soft pots i could easily put 8 pots but i think that would over crowed the plants. so 4 will probably be all that will fit with out over crowding. Im going to keep going with soil till the bag i have runs out and if I have not got it figured out by then I may be going to hydro to give it a shot. stealth hydro has a 6 cup set up that would be easy to create. But im not giving up on soil yet cause im still learning. Just working with people like you will help me cut down on the learning curv. 

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP...

HMB.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

I spend allot of time reading articles away from cannabis forums, that gets allot of the bs out of the way right off the bat. You will never find any of the immature bullshit on most gardening forums. Like that link I posted, completely none mj related but extremely informative.
The thing is you dont have to track down lebron and ask what magical techniques he uses to be so good. He surly didnt track down jordan for advice. Its all about repetition and proper mechanics. The basics, and spending day after day sun up to sun down shooting hoops... Eating, sleeping, breathing, and shitting basketball. You gotta be in it to win it. 
And like you say your doing crazy amounts of reading day in and day out,,, Im still on that shit too and its been ten years. Same ambition since day 1.

Just trying to say, the answer to most of your questions are out there a million times over, but what the hell I'll make it a million and one. 

[video=youtube;xbS3MJ59CBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbS3MJ59CBQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

The day 14 milestone 

Looks like a damn hps is on. I wont be using the flash mh again.




















BnS x BnS


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeezus dude. I'm going to have a hard time competing with your seedling pr0n.

edit: I forgot to ask you if you saw the part on the mainline thread (or was it just the Nugbucket's Lab) where KushKing42 was talking about teas? He and Nugs were working out some parts of Nugs' tea... he was saying that you shouldn't put Humics in, and I think he was saying to only use guanos as a top feed, not as part of the tea. If not I'll go back and try to find it... I feel like I even grabbed some screen captures of it. I might not get to it tonight-- baby is fussing and I need to go attend. Some interesting points from somebody who really knows his stuff tho. Have a good one brosef.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Im definitely interested in that. Later bobo


----------



## HiImNick (Jan 7, 2013)

As promised, very late and I'm still not done yet. I'm a novice trimmer and it's taking me very long to chop down this plant. Also, I found out I'm a lazy tirmmer too lol. Here's the pics though, again sorry about lighting, etc. I'm a little self conscious about my photos lol. 

SO this XJ-13 showed me some of her dark side, some purps at the end.



You're my inspiration, whodat. The 4400w weeden was (and still is ) my dream grow. Canopy management, boss, plant health boss, all I need to do is follow your footstpes and I'm golden. Thank YOU, sir.


----------



## hmasonb34 (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I spend allot of time reading articles away from cannabis forums, that gets allot of the bs out of the way right off the bat. You will never find any of the immature bullshit on most gardening forums. Like that link I posted, completely none mj related but extremely informative.
> The thing is you dont have to track down lebron and ask what magical techniques he uses to be so good. He surly didnt track down jordan for advice. Its all about repetition and proper mechanics. The basics, and spending day after day sun up to sun down shooting hoops... Eating, sleeping, breathing, and shitting basketball. You gotta be in it to win it.
> And like you say your doing crazy amounts of reading day in and day out,,, Im still on that shit too and its been ten years. Same ambition since day 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

those be some fat conker indie leaves for seedlings


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

HiImNick said:


> As promised, very late and I'm still not done yet. I'm a novice trimmer and it's taking me very long to chop down this plant. Also, I found out I'm a lazy tirmmer too lol. Here's the pics though, again sorry about lighting, etc. I'm a little self conscious about my photos lol.
> 
> SO this XJ-13 showed me some of her dark side, some purps at the end.
> 
> ...


Haha Im very flattered, thank you.... but Im just some dude trying to grow nice plants thats all. 
Dank ass nugs by the way! looks great.




hmasonb34 said:


> Nice response But I would rather listen to someone who knows exactly what there doing. According to your day 14 pics you gotta pretty good hold on the situation.
> 
> Nice porn by the way I see im not the only one who loves your work.


Take it or leave it but Iv already expressed myself on this subject.... This is someone with more experienced telling you how it is and you wont see it. You are better off doing your own research,,, you will learn more, ultimately becoming a better grower. 

The only reason Im about to type this is to get it off of my chest,,, like I said, I already spoke my piece.

This is exactly what happened.

Someone asked a series of questions about compost tea. 
I not only find an in depth informative article on the subject but I copy and paste the entire thing on my journal for said person to read. Didnt even have to go through the trouble to click on a link.
All previous questions were answered in the article,,, and some. 
Same person asks another series of questions that were just answered in the very article posted if they even bothered to read it. 
If I were leading a horse to water it would have drowned.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> those be some fat conker indie leaves for seedlings


Your not lying donny! Im guessing your talking about something crossed with ?p
Here she is as a teen when I first started growing her a few years back...








Back to filling in my compost pile


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to work on another watercolor tonight, any suggestions for a them would be appreciated


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I want to work on another watercolor tonight, any suggestions for a them would be appreciated


Starfish and or Thundercats is all I got. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Page bump 




whodatnation said:


> I want to work on another watercolor tonight, any suggestions for a them would be appreciated



Edit: Will have the usual update in three of four hours. Things are going good.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Starfish and or Thundercats is all I got. lol


Starfish, Im liking that!

OK im out, starfish it is... will be back with the update in an hour or two unless Im enjoying myself too much. Gonnnnnnaaaaa get highghghghghg and play music while I paint


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn, too late to vote for Thundercats then 

shnarf. shnarf.

Starfish will be sick I bet, tho!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm with bobo on this one...Thundercats. Too little too late.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2013)

He-man or skeletor then instead of thunder cats.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Day 15

Rolling along. If I planed on taking clones I would not have taken all but two branches off. 































Roots popping out 









I got this shirt in the mail today from my grandmother. your killin me granny! lolol too funny.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright dude, here's the screenshots from the conversation those guys were having. I grabbed the highlights, and not the whole thing. I'm sure you could go back and find it. That said, I've still seen a lot of recipes that call for humics in their teas... but KK knows his shit. I know which club some of the stuff he grows is going to, and let's just say that that in and of itself is testament to where he's at with his grows. And he knows about ORP levels. I didn't know what the fuck that even was up until a few months ago thanks to that guy. I'd recommend checking out some of the links he has, too. . . 





edit: Fuck me, those uploaded much smaller than on my computer. Double fuck, screaming baby. See if you can't grab them and blow em up a little offline. I gotta run. 

*edit edit *... Here's the whole thing transcribed...

Alright, so Nugs and KushKing were discussing notes, and Nugs says (in regards to how he is now going to apply teas/guanos after talking with KK):


*PART I*


"alright, I did my research and ordered my supplies&#8230; this is what I will be feeding my plants/bennies&#8230;. (applied separately)


*Dry Top Dress* (worked into top 4 inches of soil)&#8230;. a mixture of&#8230;.


epsoma tomato tone 3-4-6 with bennies
high P Guano 0-8-0 with bennies and myco
EWC


*Tea&#8230;*


EWC
Fish Hydrolysate
kelp
comfrey
humid acid
sucanat


I am stoked to go bottle free for the first time under the sun&#8230; will let my plants tell me what to feed. my guess is 2 top dresses in the next 5 weeks, and tea every other watering. . . . the only bottle being the fish. everything else is solid."


To which KK responds:


"*microbe man states that humid acid, while a good soil amendment, has no place in tea. it even slows down microbial production. and why sucanat over pure molasses?*"




*PART II*


I can't remember if this next part is from KK, or from microbe man. Either way I'll have some more links&#8230;


"I usually recommend brewing a balanced ACT whether in veg or flowering. The microorganisms needed by the soil/plant at the time should remain active and other will seek dormancy. 


Molasses will feed both bacteria/archaea and fungi but fish hydrolysate is slightly better for fungal food stock from my observations. Both of them feed microbe groups.


The reasons one may wish to make a fungal dominant ACT is probably for disease suppression or for research if you believe (like I hypothesize) that there are varieties of dark septate endophytes extracted and grown in ACT *if present in [vermi]compost which are a different type of mycorrhizal fungi.*


*The reason I do not advocate the use of humid acid in ACT is because both CT Guy and myself ran tests together and independently and observed that in a liquid, humid acid fed diddley squat&#8230; nada&#8230;. nothing.*


*We were motivated to do this test because CT Guy added humid acid to one of my brews and I was startled to see poor results when I was trying to show off my brewer to him.*


*This is not the be all and end all. It is just what I recommend and I am open for other microspocists' input.*


*This does not change that humid acid is a valuable soil amendment.*


*I never put anything in at the end nor partway through the brew&#8230; ever&#8230; well, except recently a tiny bit of oil to control foam.*




*PART III*


Let's talk tea. Like anything else you need to know how it works.


http://www.microbeorganics.com


http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=110620


*Recipe* 24 hr brew time


50 gallons water
4 litres compost (equal parts EWC, homemade compost, and alaskan forest humus)
1 litre molasses
120 ml fish hydrolysate
120 ml kelp
120 ml azomite


2x 110 LPM pumps


after brewing, place a sump pump in the barrel with a garden hose and wand. water each hole with equal amount of tea. then turn off your irrigation and water in compost bags found here: http://www.simplici-tea.com/reusable_mesh_bag.htm


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Got it bobo. thanks.

These things are going crazy man. 
Finished the starfish, just gotta fill in the background 
Speaking of tea I should brew another batch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

sup whodat! i'm doing just as you are with this mainlining biz. but i am taking cuts looking for a momma keeper. 

wish i was artistically inclined instead of challenged lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

roll tide!....
i also mainlined whodat, but i won't be doing much lst, mostly because of how i have to transplant up in pot space which makes it hard to lst young. i'm dropping 20 more beans. if i like the look n growth i'll do the same with them.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Got it bobo. thanks.
> 
> These things are going crazy man.
> Finished the starfish, just gotta fill in the background
> Speaking of tea I should brew another batch!


Were you able to make anything of those? It not lemme know, and I can take them down and try and transcribe them on my puter.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn Whodat, you have a nice lot to choose from there! Looking reeeaaalll nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

Heres starfish lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm really digging the clouds/ water background action. Cool stuff bro. It's pretty amazing to me that you can just break something like that off. I could do something half that good in a week.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet! That's badass dude, I also dig the background. Have you tried color transitioning LED's with them? A friend of mine is tinkering with them and its pretty sweet. If you have one you should check it out. Smoke a BT first, obviously. lol

Something to peep if you're into art and painting, some work done with spray cans. I think he uses red colored LED to display the final piece. 

[video=youtube;H2oIp9IaXwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2oIp9IaXwE&list=PL7C5654F3416B6298[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

he is madd skilled at what he puts out,seen some of that work befor,very nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

Startd buffering that video shwag... should be ready to watch in a few weeks at this rate.

Gonna go snap some pics, cant kill the daily tradition just yet haha.

edit: dat ass... will always put a smile on my face.

edit edit: damn, never gets old lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

Day 16 
Im missing all the vertical growth  oh well, time to bush out!


2 gallons.
1.5 tbs seabird guano 10-10-2
handfull castings
handfull supersoil
1 tsp 1-0-4 kelp powder
1 tbs blackstrap molasses

I started this brew last night. Will give it to them tomorrow, may add a pinch more molasses tonight.












Blue pit  









Purple stems starting to come through on almost every ?p cross  I think I'll find some deep purples like momma.













Happy plants means happy whodat.








G~night folks


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

sweetness,love looking at happy plants,it just makes one feel good.

any plant them pics?any plant,or fruit.

any close ups of mvk?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

starfish is cool man, i'm reading a book at the moment about a kraken cult and i was going to suggest a squid but decided not to. then lo n behold, if that starfish had a few more arms and a mantle.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

we lost a starfish on earth last year due to climate change. i was doing research all night on the most recent animals to go extinct. sucks that we directly caused it(no us) but humans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

on the plus side, the ny times reported they'd found the colossal squid. sucks about losing animals like that. i found out the other day that ivory trade is still legal in china. couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 9, 2013)

China is doing a lot of stuff that is harming our planet... you think the U.S. is hard on natural resources and emissions... man, China leaves us in the dust. Getting them to come around in the next quarter century will be mandatory in order for us all not to fry like bacon. 

But let's get positive! Positivity is what helps us all, not scare tactics and pessimism. Whodat, I'm editing that post up there with the images and pasting a transcribed version up instead. Please stand by!

*edit:* Alright, looks like the edit is up. All info should be there. . . check out the links, too, and enjoy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is what we've lost in my lifetime. i'm glad we are the only thing that can take ourselves off this planet. because if animals had it there way we'd be toast. each extinction was caused by humans in one form or another.


> *1980s*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 9, 2013)

That is some depressing shit right there.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, but how many species have been discovered in that time. Life is fucking awesome, no matter how much people try to screw it up. There will always be beauty and there will always be diversity. It makes me sad too that things are gone forever... but there is so much out there to marvel at, I try not to spend too much time worrying about what's not there.

quick search found this:
During the last 20 years, Conservaton International has found more than 1,300 new species.

EDIT: Look at this article. They found an orchid that blooms at night (among other things)

http://planetsave.com/2012/05/28/top-ten-new-species-of-2012-sneezing-monkeys-extreme-nematodes-a-night-blooming-orchid-an-oh-boy-sea-jelly-and-more/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice article jig. I love that the earth is still able to creat new-ness. Nothing goes to waste. But i can't imagine the day when i'm telling my son or daughter about how Lions WERE. Lol, love how they name the shroom spongbob squarepants mushroom.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 9, 2013)

It is a double sided coin... glad there is some optimism out there, Jig! 

Gotta go check on the girls...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

The golden toad is still going I'm sure. I saw a program, its in captivity sadly tho


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude, lemme know when you get a chance to look over that shtick, and check out those links. I think there is some interesting stuff there... Microbeman knows his stuff.

I am so high right now. I just took vapobongs of Purple Afgani, XJ-13, and Girl Scout Cookies. I haven't been this baked for awhile. My eyes feel all itchy and puffy. You know where I'm at. I don't know where I'm at though. Have a good one!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Were you able to make anything of those? It not lemme know, and I can take them down and try and transcribe them on my puter.


I can seeeee em now 



genuity said:


> sweetness,love looking at happy plants,it just makes one feel good.
> 
> any plant them pics?any plant,or fruit.
> 
> ...


Shoot me a pic request and I'll get em' for ya! I'll mark down a closeup of the mvk 



Bobotrank said:


> Dude, lemme know when you get a chance to look over that shtick, and check out those links. I think there is some interesting stuff there... Microbeman knows his stuff.
> 
> I am so high right now. I just took vapobongs of Purple Afgani, XJ-13, and Girl Scout Cookies. I haven't been this baked for awhile. My eyes feel all itchy and puffy. You know where I'm at. I don't know where I'm at though. Have a good one!


Wish I was as high as you lol. Man I had some very high nights when I had my old operation going  much much sampling of product to do and on a constant basis lol high times indeed 

I havnt gotten to it yet but will soon when I come back for an update. Thanks again for the links  Im always interested in new info!





On the animal/planet subject... it is sad what we are doing, but the earth has been through much worse and will be here long after us. Life is just too powerful of a force for us alone to destroy,,, creation will exist as long as destruction does and thats forever. 
Long live life!

[video=youtube;4lMyq7yH3_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lMyq7yH3_k[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Sweet! That's badass dude, I also dig the background. Have you tried color transitioning LED's with them? A friend of mine is tinkering with them and its pretty sweet. If you have one you should check it out. Smoke a BT first, obviously. lol
> 
> Something to peep if you're into art and painting, some work done with spray cans. I think he uses red colored LED to display the final piece.
> 
> [video=youtube;H2oIp9IaXwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2oIp9IaXwE&list=PL7C5654F3416B6298[/video]


Finally buffered lol 
That is badass bro. Just finished "tea bubbles" it aint that^ good haha. Iv never heard of this LED thing, very cool.

I'll have to stick with stick with water based mediums for now, I paint in the grow building and any fumes from solvents would most likely effect the plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Day 17

They responded quickly to the tea I gave them this morning. Everything got a bit darker, see for yourself! 






?p x BnS
Im thinking these will be pretty dank. Most of the BnS crosses are giving off that oh so lovely familiar BnS stench  awww man I love that BnS smell. Getting a strong whiff, I can feel it in my cheek bones 





?p x BK ..... A bit indica you think?  Two different plants.





MVK


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... MVK looking good 



Tea Bubbles 













New plan... 
I hope to have my veg area built tomorrow or the next day, weather permitting of course. Then everything will be x~planted into 1 or more gallon containers, they will NEED it very soon... Then veg until they show sex. Will be flipping the switch end of first week of february regardless. So, no sexing. I see no point in flowering for a week just to put back in veg for a week the put back in flower,,, now that would be too much and most likely induce herm. If I were going to veg for another 6 weeks I would go ahead and do the deed.

Sound like a plan? ok good its final


----------



## graab187 (Jan 9, 2013)

jesus man that strain looks insane!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Im guessing your on page one lol. Yeah that ?p is cray.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2013)

hell of a plan,should be right around that time they show sex for you anyway.

likes the looks/growth of that MVK,and the rest to.
that ?purp x bns,i hope gives out big ass ?purp buds,with the added taste of bns.....BNS nugs,with ?purp frost...and a nice mix of the two highs.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> hell of a plan,should be right around that time they show sex for you anyway.
> 
> likes the looks/growth of that MVK,and the rest to.
> *that ?purp x bns,i hope gives out big ass ?purp buds*,with the added taste of bns.....*BNS nugs,with ?purp frost*...and a nice mix of the two highs.



That was the plan lol Imagine that, giant FROSTY buds.


Dug around and found I actually have enough containers on hand to transplant 40 plants, awesome. Now I need to dig around and see if I have enough plywood and 2x4 to build the veg... Give me some 2x4s and plywood and by golly I'll build a fucking grow room haha.

Rain has cleared up for now so I should finish my tea and get started. My 55 gallon rain barrels have been overflowing, its safe to say its a bit soggy out there.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

And just like that, we have activation  I hope to be using this compost by next run.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2013)

thats the bizzness,steming goodness,can not wait to get me one of them going.
haha,donkeys...i remember them from the pen,crazy lil things,that one in the middle looks like one of them..looks like she has a thick head.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

Your farm looks fun. Wake up, drink coffee, smoke shit. Go out, walk around with coffee, smoking shit. Go look at compost pile. It's smokin'. Go build veg room. Smoke 2 bowls. Build smoke. Build smoke. I could do that all day. On a farm. Where I'm growing weed. With donkies. I fucking love donkies.

Nice work Whodat. You have your life dialed. Maybe one of these days I'll be on a farm, too. My wife is a farm girl, country kid. I know I've prolly already said it, but she'll get her way, lol. Little angel she is. . .

By the way, was gonna go grab an aquarium heater so I can get my tea temps up. I think the ambient temp in the lab is probably in the low 60's, and I'll produce a bigger colony if it's closer to lower 70's. You ever pay attention to your tea temps? Kinda a weird question, I know. But look at who you're talking to, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And just like that, we have activation  I hope to be using this compost by next run.


Donkey bump!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

what a steaming heap o crap! lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> thats the bizzness,steming goodness,can not wait to get me one of them going.
> haha,donkeys...i remember them from the pen,crazy lil things,that one in the middle looks like one of them..looks like she has a thick head.


They are all very well behaved lol. That one your talking about has the most hilarious heehaw, cracks me up every time.
Strange how they just wondered by walking down the highway. Iv tried to find their owner with no luck, I bet they were let loose by someone who couldn't afford to keep them. Now that Iv found a cheap source of hay I can hang on to em, but in the beginning I dropped allot on bagged feed.
Started out with three, then the one in the very back gave birth to the one on the far left. That was mid last year I think.



Bobotrank said:


> Your farm looks fun. Wake up, drink coffee, smoke shit. Go out, walk around with coffee, smoking shit. Go look at compost pile. It's smokin'. Go build veg room. Smoke 2 bowls. Build smoke. Build smoke. I could do that all day. On a farm. Where I'm growing weed. With donkies. I fucking love donkies.
> 
> Nice work Whodat. You have your life dialed. Maybe one of these days I'll be on a farm, too. My wife is a farm girl, country kid. I know I've prolly already said it, but she'll get her way, lol. Little angel she is. . .
> 
> By the way, was gonna go grab an aquarium heater so I can get my tea temps up. I think the ambient temp in the lab is probably in the low 60's, and I'll produce a bigger colony if it's closer to lower 70's. You ever pay attention to your tea temps? Kinda a weird question, I know. But look at who you're talking to, lol.


You got the idea bobo  I cant wait to get my chickens and rabbits going, thats gonna be great. I got a vision for this place.

Tea temps are important, too high youll kill em off and make it damn near impossible getting enough o2 in the brew. Too low and they wont be very active at all. Mine sits around mid-high 60s. As long as the temps in the room are normal you shouldnt worry. 
Im gonna bust out my hanna tri meter again just to observe the numbers, I honestly dont need it but why have the meter if I aint gonna use it! (old hydro stuff)


Ok back to it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 10, 2013)

well whodat here's the first line-up of stage one early flower nutes. Good stuff and there's more to show but wanted to give ya a quick glimpse into me putting your tutiledge to good use! Thankyou once again for the BEST advice i have ever gotten here!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 10, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Donkey bump!


wow, mang killer soil waiting to happen! People dont give donkey's enough credit imho!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Whodat and nyone else. I brewed my tea with just Liquid Kelp, Dry Kelp Meal(no powder) and molasses. No nutes n such. My thing is my soil is amended well, How often should i top dress? all my pots are dressed with about an inch of EWC as well.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2013)

Whodat, what fans do you recommend for 4 x 4 tents, one with 2 x 600 and one with 1000w? I need to upgrade, they're getting too hot. Turned the Co2 back on and I'm getting high 80's in the 1000 tent and topped at 90 with the canopy where I want it in the 2 x600. Time to make an investment!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And just like that, we have activation  I hope to be using this compost by next run.


That is freakin' awesome! And you have donkeys? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by everyone. I'll get back but for now I'm in go mode. Yins are thirsty and I'm on track to having veg and xplant done tonight.
fuck, only 1 cig left... I'll smoke it when I get this done.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

Get er done, son! And post some pics too, lol.

Question for ya... when do you switch over from veg tea to flower tea? After the first couple weeks of flower normally? Same approach as bottle nutes?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> wow, mang killer soil waiting to happen! People dont give donkey's enough credit imho!


I cant wait to use it... And no, donkeys dont get enough credit... awesome animals.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey Whodat and nyone else. I brewed my tea with just Liquid Kelp, Dry Kelp Meal(no powder) and molasses. No nutes n such. My thing is my soil is amended well, How often should i top dress? all my pots are dressed with about an inch of EWC as well.


If your soil is amended well and your containers are big enough then you shouldnt need a top dress. See what the package says, oh and castings you can always go heavy on  They looooooooooove castings and allot of ot.



Shwagbag said:


> Whodat, what fans do you recommend for 4 x 4 tents, one with 2 x 600 and one with 1000w? I need to upgrade, they're getting too hot. Turned the Co2 back on and I'm getting high 80's in the 1000 tent and topped at 90 with the canopy where I want it in the 2 x600. Time to make an investment!


Iv cooled 4-600s with a single 435cfm fan,,, but I also had ac. Dont be afraid to let it get in the 90s with supplemented co2. Even without co2 Iv been running mid to upper 80s temps, I could lower it but they seem to like it. 
edit: but that was in a sealed room. Cooling lights and cooling a room are different. There is some standard cfm number out there,,,,,,, like every cubic foot in your room a minute? or something? sorry I dont have any good input here.


Bobotrank said:


> Get er done, son! And post some pics too, lol.
> 
> Question for ya... when do you switch over from veg tea to flower tea? After the first couple weeks of flower normally? Same approach as bottle nutes?


Pretty soon actually, maybe even a flower feed before they switch. I also like to give a veg feeding every so often during flowering.
But honestly this is just how Iv been doing things, doesn't mean its proper.

Get er' done...no, but fucking hell I slept good last night, thats for damn sure. So tiered I couldnt even update, may the day 18 update rest in piece lol, never to be seen or heard from. 
Didnt finish everything, even with keeping the babies up an hour past bedtime. They look great in these 1.5 gallon containers... thats right Iv been fooled all these years thinking Im using 1 gals lol.
Running pretty low on soil but Im almost done, may have to get creative here. 
Will give a proper update when all the pieces are fitting together


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks dude. Yeah, I love busting my ass like that so I'm so tired I can't keep my eyes open. It's a good feeling on multiple levels... 

Donkies are rad, btw. They got such a bad rap from cartoons depicting them as stubborn. Sure, they can be, but they're fucking funny creatures, too. Yours look nice and fuzzy. Very petable.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks dude. Yeah, I love busting my ass like that so I'm so tired I can't keep my eyes open. It's a good feeling on multiple levels...
> 
> Donkies are rad, btw. They got such a bad rap from cartoons depicting them as stubborn. Sure, they can be, but they're fucking funny creatures, too. Yours look nice and fuzzy. Very petable.


They are very friendly, they will follow me around begging for petting sessions lol Except for poppa, I cant get close to him, he mustof been beaten or something. 
Unfortunately they have a very sad history with humans  Worked to death, worked in mines so long they go blind because they have never even seen the light of day or grazed a single blade of fresh grass in a lifetime. I dont know how someone could do that to another living thing and not even think about it.... very odd... I hope we evolve soon.




edit: No freaking lie! My grandmother just sent me this link.... Wow, are you reading my RIU posts granny? lol

http://www.npr.org/2013/01/10/168894175/clinics-come-to-the-rescue-of-ethiopias-overworked-donkeys?sc=emaf


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

That is super sad. I'm not sure who can do that shit, either. My wife watches all sorts of animal documentaries, and I almost can't handle it sometimes. Too sad. I come in and she is bawling in bed... I don't even have to ask. I know what she's watching. 

What we do to animals, and our own earth, makes me question why humans are even here sometimes. We're a whack species.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

True dat. I cant stand watching those shows or commercials,,, but people who care more about animals then other people makes me sick as well. I recognize all the bad things in this world, but if theres nothing I can do, within reason, I clear my head of it and try to live a positive peaceful life  one love.

Check out my edit btw ^^^


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

dude... grammy's on some psychic wavelengths. That's seriously wild. Between the shirt and this i officially love your grandma. 

You know what I don't get.... why people subject themselves to watching shit that makes them horribly sad? I see those commercials and feel like life sucks, so I turn them off. We are all crazy aren't we. Some just have less violent tendencies to their craziness.

I'm taking down my hydro setup whodat. Going all in. It's an exciting day.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

No way! Your granny is tuned to you... don't think she doesn't know you're growing the chronic 

Yeah, it's all about balance and treating *everything* equally well. Hell, I get mad at my dog for .5 seconds and I can't help but give him loves and tell him I'm sorry. He's such a smart little fucker... I forget he's a dog sometimes, lol. And now with the baby I'm like "who could just let their baby cry and cry and not give a shit about them?!" I'm a big softie. I think I'm a distant cousin of Jig, lol.

edit: Lol, and there he is! Beat me to the post, the Jig! Good luck with the breakdown today feller!

edit edit: I can't watch those movies either. They ruin me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Hahaha I know, the t~shirt was too much hahaha I was laughing pretty good when I opened the box and saw that, especially with the timing of previous events.

No way! going soil, all the way! I really hope things run smooth and this is a good experience for you.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply WD  I can't run Co2 and AC at the same time as my unit displaces the Co2 enriched air and the tanks are empty within a day. I'm good with mid 80's like you said and suggested when you helped me setup my Co2 system, but I'd like to get the hoods tighter on the canopy with the 600's because they're at least 20". 

I just looked at my fans and it turns out their only 200 cfm wind tunnels. They've been a great fans for single 600's but I need to double the output now that I've added lighting. I just ordered 2 Hydrofarm 6" 400 CFM fans, I think that should do the trick (hopefully). The ambient room temps are 70, so I hope this will work well. I ordered a couple Lasko 20" floor fans that I can place in the middle of the tent to blow upwards too, anything I can do should help lol, but I'm sucking a lot of juice!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 11, 2013)

I was hoping for an update too man...hah. Def understandable after a long night. I'm just not much of a TV fan really. But I know those commercials y'all talkin bout. Sad shit. sad.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Going to take some pics soon


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Get the lube out  Uploading right nizzl.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

You must be uploading a shit load of pictures.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Day 19



Veg Box 

LxWxH 8 x 3.5 x 3.5, open air hood 600w digilux MH on a galaxy balast, 6 foot light rail... Yummy.

Im really glad the mover motor still worked when I pulled it out, Iv had it for a while now. 
I left the side wall off for a nice view, once I put that on I'll cut doors and a holes for intake and extraction. I may leave it as is for another day or two, its nice to be able to step back and take a gander at the whole thing  Other than that, just caulk and styrofoam and shes done!

Oh and by the way,,,dirt is too mainstream now, so I skipped the supersoil and went with pure hydroton... Should be pretty hip!

lol... I had a bunch of leftover hydroton from running hydro, yes I saved that too and oh yeah this veg was also put together with screws and plywood from my old grow lolol SHE LIVES AGAIN! mwhahahaha.
Anywho, I figure I should at least use it,,, hydroton rinsed and topped each container, I can already dig this  keeps falling water from compacting the soil surface too much. Will also help with water retention by keeping moisture from escaping the soil due to evaporation... and not to mention it just looks nice! 

On to it then.






































































All out of soil  I have maybe 6 or so plants left in cups, not sure what to do... also those 4 ?p x bk seedlings I popped about a week ago,,, I'll hang on to them, should be an interesting cross...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

uh.... bad news bro. Can't see nothing. Says can't find attachment. Don't be mad at me... I'm just the messenger.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You must be uploading a shit load of pictures.


lol, no my net is just horrible... and I take forever setting the post up,,, make it presentable.

enjoy 

edit: wheres my shotgun.....




jigfresh said:


> uh.... bad news bro. Can't see nothing. Says can't find attachment. Don't be mad at me... I'm just the messenger.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmm. I can see the attachments at the bottom... but they aren't showing up in the text. do that bit again. (if you feel like it, lol... it's not my post)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

There's a glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

They getting up there fast wd!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks tryna. 
Can you see the big pics?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea i looked at them all they work fine for me. still glitched om your end?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh ok i see. riu sucks sometimes.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what im talking about buddy!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 12, 2013)

whodat have a question or two for you in regards to shelflife of the reicpe's i got and also one regarding more in depth reading in reagrds to three little birds. Let me know when your not inundated lol!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

Ahhhhhh, very nice Whodat. I didn't realize you had light movers too. More prepared than a boyscout you are. Good clean work.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 12, 2013)

Who dat ive always Envied your rooms lol Looking beautiful as always bro. These crosses should be interesting


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2013)

sweet update whodat,just like i like it.....seein whodat go berserk in the grow room.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 12, 2013)

If I had known what you were up to, I would have returned sooner. Looks like you're just warming up!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> whodat have a question or two for you in regards to shelflife of the reicpe's i got and also one regarding more in depth reading in reagrds to three little birds. Let me know when your not inundated lol!


Shoot em' 
If I cant get to it right away it will give me time to dwell on it ang hopefully give you a better answer 
But right off the bat I'll tell you that the only existing shelf life is in the fridge and I still dont like to do it. I always try and use it when it hits the sweet spot. 
Remember, teas are alive, very alive. Once you remove those airstones depending on how active the brew is, they can suffocate pretty quickly. Food and air thats all they need. 
So yeah, ask whatever you got on your mind bro.



Bobotrank said:


> Ahhhhhh, very nice Whodat. I didn't realize you had light movers too. More prepared than a boyscout you are. Good clean work.


lol I was telling myself something along those lines. Putting all this together I found myself "going through inventory" seeing what I got on hand.... I still got enough equipment to build a few more grows.



Hotsause said:


> Who dat ive always Envied your rooms lol Looking beautiful as always bro. These crosses should be interesting


Ah thanks Hotsause  good to hear from ya. 
Oh and those beans I gave you before I left were all MVK, so you got something to look at,,, if you havnt popped them already that is,,, or if they haven't disappeared in your massive seed collection.
See ya around.



genuity said:


> sweet update whodat,just like i like it.....seein whodat go berserk in the grow room.


Hehe you know it! Man these plants are taking off already.

edit: Hey G, I was finding some pics for jig and came across this one... You know who she is 








shnkrmn said:


> If I had known what you were up to, I would have returned sooner. Looks like you're just warming up!


If you dont know, now you know... lol





Thanks for stopping by and thanks for the kind words. 
The yins are already showing love for these bigger containers, and Iv topped for four mains earlier today. I think I'll hit eight mains by the time I flip,, higher if I can.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2013)

oh yea 12 of them beans are going in the seed line up for 2013
that MVK really looks like it makes some intriguing smoke.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Page bump  
Yeah all the mvk going now looks interesting.








whodatnation said:


> Shoot em'
> If I cant get to it right away it will give me time to dwell on it ang hopefully give you a better answer
> But right off the bat I'll tell you that the only existing shelf life is in the fridge and I still dont like to do it. I always try and use it when it hits the sweet spot.
> Remember, teas are alive, very alive. Once you remove those airstones depending on how active the brew is, they can suffocate pretty quickly. Food and air thats all they need.
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Day 20 

The yins are loving life so far... Time will tell how my soil has held up for the past year and a half. 
Most everything has been topped again for 4 mains  bondage will begin in a few days. 
You can also see I took the guards off of the fans. They run quieter and apparently it greatly increases airflow.







BnS x SB2










MVK


----------



## perkele (Jan 13, 2013)

subscribed, most curious about the bondage technique. Waiting for some pics in as many plans as possible


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 13, 2013)

week one of flower has passed and im waiting for a good three weeks of straight tea feeding to see the babies flourish. I have been experiancing horrid temp flucuations and the med man i grew (only one) seems to have the sativa dom pheno and amn oh man is she sensitive to temps(hence the slight leaf wilt at first light. Otherwise all is well! Once aggain whodat thankyou for a shitton of valid concise info. Im on yer leg brah!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good bro  have you thought about any possible canopy management, seeing that one is towering above the others? 
Oh and its normal for plants to "lay down" they really do go to sleep and wilt a little,, some strains will express this more than others, nothing to be concerned about  
Iv had plants lay down on schedule every day about 30-15 min before lights out  they really do remember their own schedule.
Buuut how bad are the temp swings?
Looking forward to seeing what the guano kelp tea does for you! 



Good to have you along perkele. 
Bondage is just the lst part of mainlining.


mernin folks


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 13, 2013)

I should look into canopy management for that med man because in this pic she is on a small table(which is why she seems so high) but ive been told to expect more growth. Its amazing to see the laying down effect. The temp isnt anywhere near where i should worry 65-70's allday during dark in the house. I LOVE TEA'S, and i love your recipe too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I should look into canopy management for that med man because in this pic she is on a small table(which is why she seems so high) but ive been told to expect more growth. Its amazing to see the laying down effect. The temp isnt anywhere near where i should worry 65-70's allday during dark in the house. I LOVE TEA'S, and i love your recipe too!


Not mine  just spreading the word.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Day 21 
The three week milestone 


Day three for the lizard.  He set-up house and wont leave lol. He is usually hanging out on the thermometer. I did have a few ladybugs that were hanging around, but they disappeared as soon as lizardman showed up,,, hmmmmmm . At least he eats bugs and not plants, plus giving out some co2 with those lil lungs haha. 
Iv been thinking about getting some kind of natural source of co2 in there, something that won smell bad. Maybe brewing in here would work out  I can make some beer with popcorn buds too! I also thought about an aquaponics system and the fish would give off co2 but not sure how much.... that would be quite the undertaking, possibly in the future.




















A pack of Blue Pits












Randoms











Some tight nodes on this ?p x BK
As you can see, some have started alternating nodes. Will be keeping an eye out for sex.







Possible male on this ?p x sb1


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn Im gonna get some sweet macros with this camera  All you photo pros I know it dosnt compare to a real camera, cut me some slack eh!


Lets take a look back.









Day 7










Day14









Day 21


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 13, 2013)

Hell yes... I definitely like the lizard. He's in it to win it fo sho! Have a good night man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

Live in pest control!! Nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

on point jig. My lil sister has 3 of those anoles livng free rang in her house, as well as a sulcata tortoise.


----------



## jneely (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking great whodat! You need to start throwing some pointers my way bro, Im all ears! Subbed


----------



## insan3 (Jan 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 21
> The three week milestone
> 
> 
> ...


Damm pics are so nice, what camera do you use ?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hell yes... I definitely like the lizard. He's in it to win it fo sho! Have a good night man.


Well he disappeared at some point last night, the coldest its got all winter and I forgot to plug the heater in. Got down to low 60.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Live in pest control!! Nice.


^^^  aint seen him all day... hopefully hes in there when I pop in for tonights update. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> on point jig. My lil sister has 3 of those anoles livng free rang in her house, as well as a sulcata tortoise.


Thats cool bobo 



jneely said:


> Looking great whodat! You need to start throwing some pointers my way bro, Im all ears! Subbed


uhhhh, is there something in particular? lol 
Thanks for subbing 



insan3 said:


> Damm pics are so nice, what camera do you use ?


"kodak easyshare dx7630" point and shoot pretty much. Theres a few on ebay for under $100
Thanks 

Heading out to take update pics


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking great mane. For the life of me I can't remember what you're using for lighting. I'll have to go back and look through again. Looks good though, I wish mine would catch up but I'm only using T5's for veg (most of them just got their first true leaf set).


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Looking great mane. For the life of me I can't remember what you're using for lighting. I'll have to go back and look through again. Looks good though, I wish mine would catch up but I'm only using T5's for veg (most of them just got their first true leaf set).



I used t8s (i think ) for the first week, then its been 600s all the way.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

Day 22
Blue Pits and an array of different fan leafs.
Enjoy.

edit: lol notice the shit cd I "accidently" dropped on the ground and stepped on and "accidently" left it there to get stepped on a few more times before it goes in the trash.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey there Who!

Everything looks great, and love the the Anole, or whatever it is!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I used t8s (i think ) for the first week, then its been 600s all the way.


I wanna flip my 600 on but I don't want to stress them out too much, and I am really wanting to try main-lining. But think it would be best for my sake to have them grow a little slower so I can keep up with the initial steps of main-lining. Idk. hahah. The Day 22 is looking nice. There are some different ones in there mane. 

Maybe I will flip my 600 on. fuck. hah.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2013)

happy plants,can not wait to see flower pics.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

hey who i almost gave in to the urge to take pics again but hell ill give em another week with constant tea love. amazing dat fucking amazing results, one day id like to meet up and shake your fucken hand for real my man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

What CD is that on the floor there bud? Raffi's Greatest Hits?  No no, wait, Pointer Sisters?  It is PS, isn't it 

edit: did Mr Lizard come back? Give him a name, and he will come.

edit edit: Just checked the babies. ?P x SB1 #3 has made it! Also, #1 and #2 are starting to develop purple stems...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Iv been getting quite a few pms from different people asking me a few things here and there. 
For any organic beginner or experienced grower... This is where its at, nice and simple and very effective.


For anyone wanting to try some simple tried and true supersoil.... This is for you, it has grown some of my finest plants... If you do this in conjunction with a few guano kelp teas here and there you will never turn back.
Its called vicks supersoil. I believe Genuity has given this recipe a go with good results.
I added prices.
*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)~~~~~~~~~~~$36
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$18 for 8lb bag, you only use half... leftovers! 
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source~~~~~~~~~~~~$3 
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering~~~~~$10 
4 cups kelp meal.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8 
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$20 for 30lb add all 30lbs

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.


*Thats $103 for about 5 cubic feet of kick ass soil. This should last you a long time and you can re amend and reuse and it only gets better with time,,, so start soon  and there are leftovers! I add some azomite but thats optional, 2 cups I guess. I also added 2tbl humic acid concentrate to the water wetting it down, also optional.

The tea is optional, but highly suggested even if its only a few times. Use the tea about once a week in flower if the plants need it. Heavy feeders will get more tea.
The ingredients will last you several grows.

Veg mix-1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses


Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses



I hope some people copy this down, you wont regret it.


Edit: I haven't been using the liquid karma for a while,,, not completely necessary... but beneficial nonetheless.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Day 23

New glass! 
half smoked piece of hash in it already lol I couldnt wait. That ash turns pure white, good stuff.






I got some work to do  hehe







Group






?p x SB1 






Decided to hook up my tri meter... little brewing station is looking nice. It will get bigger here soon enough  
The meter has not been calibrated in a while but seems to be reading okay.
My rain water tests out~

ph~7.13
ppm~13
temp~65.8

I started a 1/4 strength tea a few hours ago, will get the number on that too


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

I have that meter. Fuck your plants look great. I'm really glad you started over... I'm sure you are too.


----------



## Friedrice (Jan 15, 2013)

good looking plants man.
This grow or next grow im going to experiment going organic. 
Ill be coming to you for some advice


Are you giving organic teas in hydroton?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I have that meter. Fuck your plants look great. I'm really glad you started over... I'm sure you are too.


Thanks jig. I am very happy I started over, I knew something was off.
I really like that meter, hanna combo growcheck. It does EC readings too.


You should see me right now... Eating a giant plate of food with my left hand, messing with the computer with my right hand, stuffing my face leaning over and looking out of the corner of my eye at the computer lol supper goofy.
Thanks for swinging through


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Friedrice said:


> good looking plants man.
> This grow or next grow im going to experiment going organic.
> Ill be coming to you for some advice
> 
> ...


thanks friedrice... mmmmm.
Ask away.
I had leftover hydroton from my old rdwc set-up and decided to top off all the containers with it. Looks nice and helps the soil retain some moisture.

Edit: Thats some supersoil in the containers though.


----------



## Friedrice (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> thanks friedrice... mmmmm.
> 
> I had leftover hydroton from my old rdwc set-up and decided to top off all the containers with it. Looks nice and helps the soil retain some moisture.
> 
> Edit: Thats some supersoil in the containers though.


OH! ok gotcha.
I did that with my last grow. Every 3-4 inches of soil i put one layer of hydroton. Definitely made a difference. 
Thats also though cause i was too lazy to go buy perlite


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

I almost poured my hydroton into my pots too, but thought it'd be too much biting your style. 

You sound about like me with the computer. I have my laptop open to RIU and youtube, while I play games on my desktop on my tv, wife next to me reading stuff on the internet using her phone. Only difference is I'm just snacking on cinnamon and sugar pita chips, listening to remixes of a song I'm embarrassed to say lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> .





bassman999 said:


> Hey there Who!
> 
> Everything looks great, and love the the Anole, or whatever it is!


Thanks bass, good to see ya around  Im not sure what he is but I havnt seen him for two days.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I wanna flip my 600 on but I don't want to stress them out too much, and I am really wanting to try main-lining. But think it would be best for my sake to have them grow a little slower so I can keep up with the initial steps of main-lining. Idk. hahah. The Day 22 is looking nice. There are some different ones in there mane.
> 
> Maybe I will flip my 600 on. fuck. hah.


about 1 week in I put these babies under the 600,,, I cant help myself.


genuity said:


> happy plants,can not wait to see flower pics.


You and I both brother! growing out my own crosses still hasnt really sunk in yet, its something I always dreamed of doing. I'll start feeling it if/when I see grade A quality stuff. Genetics genetics.


VTMi'kmaq said:


> hey who i almost gave in to the urge to take pics again but hell ill give em another week with constant tea love. amazing dat fucking amazing results, one day id like to meet up and shake your fucken hand for real my man.


Im glad its working for you vtm.



Bobotrank said:


> What CD is that on the floor there bud? Raffi's Greatest Hits?  No no, wait, Pointer Sisters?  It is PS, isn't it
> 
> edit: did Mr Lizard come back? Give him a name, and he will come.
> 
> edit edit: Just checked the babies. ?P x SB1 #3 has made it! Also, #1 and #2 are starting to develop purple stems...


Some bullshit sandstorm cd I "borrowed" from someone at boarding school... Yeah Iv had it for that long and have never liked it ahahahaha. 
No mr lizard  I called out "gary? gary?" lol he did not show up. 

Good news on the ?p x sb1  My seedlings stems didnt turn green until like day 8-10 but yeah, we will see how much of mom shows up.
I'll be keeping an eye out on your journal, but if you want to ever post pics of em please feel free.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Friedrice said:


> OH! ok gotcha.
> I did that with my last grow. Every 3-4 inches of soil i put one layer of hydroton. Definitely made a difference.
> Thats also though cause i was too lazy to go buy perlite


Good stuff.


jigfresh said:


> I almost poured my hydroton into my pots too, but thought it'd be too much biting your style.
> 
> You sound about like me with the computer. I have my laptop open to RIU and youtube, while I play games on my desktop on my tv, wife next to me reading stuff on the internet using her phone. Only difference is I'm just snacking on cinnamon and sugar pita chips, listening to remixes of a song I'm embarrassed to say lol.


lol Im not that talented hahaha, great visual. 
"biting your style" lol If you got it Id use that shit!
Speaking of embarrassing music^^^


----------



## Roomie (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful plants and method. You're an inspiration, Who.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

some hockey puck of hash there who! is that from the wall you won the comp with yeah?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Iv been getting quite a few pms from different people asking me a few things here and there.
> For any organic beginner or experienced grower... This is where its at, nice and simple and very effective.
> 
> 
> ...


we dont use promix here is promix a peat based medium? My problem is my local gardeners supply sells a potting mix with the dolo and calicitic lime in it. If you say its gtg i may slpurge on that and mix it with the rest of these ingredients(obviously omitting the lime) so yeah im thinking kiddie pool to kix it up andf gtg, no more soil recycling for me. It gave me some issue's with calmg this go round dont wanna see that again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Who, Do you just put hydroton balls over your supersoil?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Roomie said:


> Beautiful plants and method. You're an inspiration, Who.


Thank you roomie.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> some hockey puck of hash there who! is that from the wall you won the comp with yeah?


The last one  



VTMi'kmaq said:


> we dont use promix here is promix a peat based medium? My problem is my local gardeners supply sells a potting mix with the dolo and calicitic lime in it. If you say its gtg i may slpurge on that and mix it with the rest of these ingredients(obviously omitting the lime) so yeah im thinking kiddie pool to kix it up andf gtg, no more soil recycling for me. It gave me some issue's with calmg this go round dont wanna see that again.


Yes it is. I have some issues paying for peat, its very destructive to the environment and takes hundreds or more years to grow back. There are plenty of more renewable alternatives.
Did you have issues recycling because you did not re-amend? thats part of it you know...
Adding all the other ingredients will make your base more acidic, keep the lime in,,,, pro mix already has lime in it too. 


bassman999 said:


> Hey Who, Do you just put hydroton balls over your supersoil?


I sure did bass. I mixed it into the medium of about half of them, I didnt put any at the bottom because the drainage holes are too big and these little fuckers already get ALL OVER THE PLACE lol Im actually doing really good about that so far.





Bobo youll be happy to here Gary is back  at least I think its him, he seems smaller and has some damage on his tail , and he is bright green now! Actually I know its him..... Giving me tha fookin eye lol


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Great thread WhoDat!
*_
I think this may be my first subscription at Roll It Up. Glad to join the Who Dat Nation fan club on RollItUp 

Got a few things going myself (hope you don't mind my sharing):

2 crosses of my own from this past year
*Jam Rock*: Jamaican Lambsbread x Haterade
*Haterade*: (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)x(Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl) 

Afgooey x Sour Diesel-ibl is also known as *Chrystal Trident* _*by Bodhi*_. A special male was found by a buddy, mini, and he used it on the famous Afwreck clone that was going around the Bay Area pre-2010.

The *Jam Rock* is something special. Fat calyxes and unmistakable Jamaican Lambsbread flavor of acrid mango & spices. The Haterade should add extra citrus tang (from the Twreck in the Afwreck) with more of a syrupy sweet smell (from the Maui in the Afgooey), as those are his traits that he squirts and passes on to everyone. 


*Yo Momma F2s *by Rusty Jay
Yo Mama by bodhi = Afgooey X Appalachia (originally crossed by our boy Bodhi!)
Appalachia (one of Bodhi's main breeding males)= Green Crack x Tres Dawg

[email protected]'s: 
*Purple Diesel x Malawi Gold*

(and thinking about these)
Sunshine Daydream F2s

The Malawi Gold male, found by [email protected], was a triploid. I very much look forward to growing out it's progeny as this male was used on the Purple Diesel, Girl Scout Cookies, and Chem 4. Hope to find a nice "African Golden Diesel" aka the Chem 4 x Malawi

Can't wait to see this progress.

Also, love the mix. Very similar to mine. Hope it's cool if I list it along with what's on deck in the batters box for me right now
*Roughly 1/3 Compost 1/3 Pro-Mix Myco 1/3 Sunshine Mix Perlite
Additives include:*
*Boogie Brew* (http://www.boogiebrew.com/ ) - a buddy started this company and I've found the vegan tea mix to be great. Both as an dry additive and mix to make high quality tea.
*Bone Meal* - _High in Phosphorus (P) for da buds
_*Fish Meal* - _High in Nitrogen (N) for general vegetative growth and decent Phosphorus (P)_ 
*Dolomite Lime* - _High in Calcium (Ca) and Magnesium (Mg). Balances pH of the mix as well as keeps the stems and structure strong (thanks to the Ca) as well as keeps it generally healthy, a major quality of the Mg_
*Kelp -* High in Potassium (K)

Also, remember, this is a rough recipe for my Swampy Soil... depending on what organic additives I put into my compost, I decide what to goes into the final potting mix.
Kelp is something I've find pretty clutch for the mix because I've found K (potassium) and organic root structure to be very much supported by each other.


My liquid feed mix consists of 
*Hygrozyme*
*Fossil Fuel *(the best humic product IMO bc of how much humics are in it, you can mix your own "Liquid Karma" or whatever with this stuff. http://www.planetnatural.com/site/fossil-fuel.html )
*Carbs & Sugars* usually use Blackstrap Molasses or straight up Brown Sugar
when needed I'll toss some Pure Blend Pro - Bloom (in peak bloom, though bone meal usually has more than enough Phos for me... so not usually)


Hope all is well Who Dat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Bobo youll be happy to here Gary is back  at least I think its him, he seems smaller and has some damage on his tail , and he is bright green now! Actually I know its him..... Giving me tha fookin eye lol


Careful, could be his friend Ace... you'll know if he looks a little... wimpier. 

I bet that guy would love crickets... or some grubs. Oh, I want a Gary in my garden, too. He looks nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Careful, could be his friend Ace... you'll know if he looks a little... wimpier.
> 
> I bet that guy would love crickets... or some grubs. Oh, I want a Gary in my garden, too. He looks nice.



Hes looking kinda gnarly now  I got plenty of grubs crawling around decomposing the hay. They may be too big for him  monster grubs! Im keeping them around, they are eating everything decomposing and helping it compost faster.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

HAHA... ace and gary. Lol... can you release the emergency brake.

Glad you got your helper back whodat.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Who you prolly stated several times, but what are you using in your hempys as far as ferts goes?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Who you prolly stated several times, but what are you using in your hempys as far as ferts goes?


 No hempies here bass. Jus SS topped with leftover hyroton. All the nutes are in the soil, I add 1/4 strength tea once a week and foliar with diluted tea once a week.


bassman999 said:


> Hey Who, Do you just put hydroton balls over your supersoil?


I sure did bass. I mixed it into the medium of about half of them, I didnt put any at the bottom because the drainage holes are too big and these little fuckers already get ALL OVER THE PLACE lol Im actually doing really good about that so far.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Iv been getting quite a few pms from different people asking me a few things here and there.
> For any organic beginner or experienced grower... This is where its at, nice and simple and very effective.
> 
> 
> ...



Page bump incase anyone missed this.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> No hempies here bass. Jus SS topped with leftover hyroton. All the nutes are in the soil, I add 1/4 strength tea once a week and foliar with diluted tea once a week.
> 
> I sure did bass. I mixed it into the medium of about half of them, I didnt put any at the bottom because the drainage holes are too big and these little fuckers already get ALL OVER THE PLACE lol Im actually doing really good about that so far.


I got mixed up, and its Doob I think that is experimenting with hempy right now.
I am just out of whack today with this DMV vision test thing I think.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol... Doobie and Chaka I believe are both doing hempies right now. I think chaka for the first time. MIght ask him... his growth is pretty amazing in the little hempy bucket he's running.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I got mixed up, and its Doob I think that is experimenting with hempy right now.
> I am just out of whack today with this DMV vision test thing I think.


haha its cool bass  Let us know how the DMV goes by the way... Best of luck to ya! 



jigfresh said:


> Lol... Doobie and Chaka I believe are both doing hempies right now. I think chaka for the first time. MIght ask him... his growth is pretty amazing in the little hempy bucket he's running.


Yeah that thing chacka has going has exploded in growth  just awesome


update coming....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... Doobie and Chaka I believe are both doing hempies right now. I think chaka for the first time. MIght ask him... his growth is pretty amazing in the little hempy bucket he's running.


Never done hydro b4, and this lil intro to hydro tells me this is amazing.
After I got it dialed in the cuts from the moms are outdoing the moms and have really impressed me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

&#8203;Day 24 

Today I found two bones in the yard, I decided to bury them by Petey. The big one looks like the one he was toting around shortly before he passed  
Gone but not forgotten  











On to the growing.


So in my off time I trained the donkeys to make tea for me.....  You know I was laughing when I found this lol
I will definitely be dumping this on the compost pile after I let it sit for another couple of days. In fact I'll make a few buckets on the reg, GREAT IDEA DONKIES!!! THANK YOU! lol Gotta love it.






Lets go inside for a warm cup of tea.

My guano kelp and general tea brew station with bigger pump and res. New res is 15 gal I have 5 in it now. Earlier today I also added a pinch of azomite, something Iv never done before but others do it so why not? Thanks bobo.
I also added a 1/2 teaspoon of 12% humate concentrate. Iv added this to large batches of tea for the garden (usually composted chicken manure, donkey manure, and finished compost.. A 600 gallon batch of full strength guano kelp tea would be a little pricey lol. But have never given the humate to the ladies, this should be good.

This is what they say about their product
Our Liquid Humate concentrate contains vital elements for healthy soil in an easy to apply liquid form. Extracted from the richest deposits of ancient lakebeds this material is essentially peat moss that has decomposed for at least one million years. It provides a wealth of valuable plant elements, holds water in the soil, feeds the living organisms in the soil, and releases locked-up nutrients for plant growth. Mix 1/8 tsp. per gallon of water for foliar feed and 1 tbsp. per gallon for soil applications










In other news, Gary is back! lol Here he is all beaten up missing some of his tail, sorry little guy.
I set up my heat mat and uvb reptile light for him,,, Sorry Gary, Im going to need the uvb light in a month or so to make frosty buds... I'll smoke you out how about that?













?p x SB2 topped for four mains. I think with my shorter veg time I'll be doing mostly 4 headed mainlines. 














Group in the cab.








Unfortunately these two beauties are just about confirmed males. One ?p x BK and one ?p x BnS. Two of my nicest looking plants... May decide on collecting some pollen, will see.














That about covers it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the bone thing..nice!!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 16, 2013)

I think you'll be happy with the humic acids directly in your tea. You'll find with the use of humic acids directly in your feed they'll increase nutrient absorption as well as the entire metabolism of the plant, sometimes people recommend feeding a lil less when using humates directly because of the increased absorption rate of the N, Mg, Fe, P, etc..
But humus is naturally found in composts and the like already and since you have a nice compost batch... I doubt your roots will be have that much of a significant humus roid burst to make ya susceptible to burns. Just a heads up to everyone else out there though. This is mainly a worry when using non-organic ferts like some growers tend to do later in bloom when a fat P-K boost is given in peak flowering. 

BTW that product I showed on the former page (fossil fuel) has 15% and is derived from leonardite like the rest (best) of 'em.

Bummer about the males, usually the most vigorous plants are males anyway as it is in their genetics to be the biggest/fastest etc. I've found the slowest males to be the most potent though. My buddy had a Sunshine Daydream last round that had trichomes! Needless to say we kept him for breeding projects.

Can't wait to see how the other ?Purp? x Bub n Squeak progeny progress. That momma looked simply amazing, screw the hype strains... I would take that over any Girl Scout Cookies cut any day.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> &#8203;
> Earlier today I also added a pinch of azomite, something Iv never done before but others do it so why not? Thanks bobo.
> I also added a 1/2 teaspoon of 12% humate concentrate. Iv added this to large batches of tea for the garden (usually composted chicken manure, donkey manure, and finished compost.. A 600 gallon batch of full strength guano kelp tea would be a little pricey lol. But have never given the humate to the ladies, this should be good.


I've got some tea going right now with a pinch of azomite  Making a couple of gallons... some for the kids, as well as general garden outside. 

Gary, buddy. Loooookin good.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Never done hydro b4, and this lil intro to hydro tells me this is amazing.
> After I got it dialed in the cuts from the moms are outdoing the moms and have really impressed me.


Yeah I got a few hempy tests going. One is in a smart pot but nothing has blown up like the one in blue! I'm using cns17 samples from botanicare, per schedule on the bottle. I've also added a 1/2 tsp h2o2 per gallon. I use straight tap water and the nutes when mixed put me in the 5.8 range with about 1000ppm. I've not seen a reason to try for higher ppm yet. But yeah I'm super impressed so far, if I do convert it will be a flood to waste system of some sort.

I should add, my fear is that the plants are going to be impossible to keep upright as they get big. The same reason I despise dwc buckets. Well no, I hate dwc for having to fuck with the res.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah I got a few hempy tests going. One is in a smart pot but nothing has blown up like the one in blue! I'm using cns17 samples from botanicare, per schedule on the bottle. I've also added a 1/2 tsp h2o2 per gallon. I use straight tap water and the nutes when mixed put me in the 5.8 range with about 1000ppm. I've not seen a reason to try for higher ppm yet. But yeah I'm super impressed so far, if I do convert it will be a flood to waste system of some sort.
> 
> I should add, my fear is that the plants are going to be impossible to keep upright as they get big. The same reason I despise dwc buckets. Well no, I hate dwc for having to fuck with the res.


mine are in a tote and2-3 ft tall range, but not flowering and stand up fine.
I might find flowering that I need some support.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> _*Great thread WhoDat!
> *_
> I think this may be my first subscription at Roll It Up. Glad to join the Who Dat Nation fan club on RollItUp
> 
> ...






Swamp Thing said:


> I think you'll be happy with the humic acids directly in your tea. You'll find with the use of humic acids directly in your feed they'll increase nutrient absorption as well as the entire metabolism of the plant, sometimes people recommend feeding a lil less when using humates directly because of the increased absorption rate of the N, Mg, Fe, P, etc..
> But humus is naturally found in composts and the like already and since you have a nice compost batch... I doubt your roots will be have that much of a significant humus roid burst to make ya susceptible to burns. Just a heads up to everyone else out there though. This is mainly a worry when using non-organic ferts like some growers tend to do later in bloom when a fat P-K boost is given in peak flowering.
> 
> BTW that product I showed on the former page (fossil fuel) has 15% and is derived from leonardite like the rest (best) of 'em.
> ...



Thats some good info right there... And that first post is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy to see garys back. Him turning green is a good thing, it means hes happy and not stressed. Light brown means hes shedding and dark brown means he's unhappy/stressed. The tail will grow back.. I love reptiles as much as i love herb so this thread is a win win.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

I must have missed an edit or something. Those are some nice sounding strains Swamp. I like the sound of the Haterade (lol, nice name). I got some Sour D running right now.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I must have missed an edit or something. Those are some nice sounding strains Swamp. I like the sound of the Haterade (lol, nice name). I got some Sour D running right now.



yea,them do sound real good,and that *Chrystal Trident* _*by Bodhi, *_is something i been tryin to get.
im about to pop some of his tigers milk(bubba kush x appalachia).

*Haterade*: (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)x(Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl) 
^^^^hell yea.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

Im confused by the haterade, is it not a cross of itself? So its an f2?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Im confused by the haterade, is it not a cross of itself? So its an f2?


Most new crosses are just that.. crosses. Money+Time make it hard to take those to ibl, in their opinion.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

Iv started a new game... It goes like this,,, I pick out most of the nicest plants I have, then discover they are males... Its really easy anyone can do it.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol how many were there in this batch?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

new batch of tea with peruvian guano npk replacement working quite well, is it ok to assume that trich formation at week 2 of 12/12 is good? 6-7 more weeks to get frosty too.the med man in pics 5 and 6 i am thinking took on the brasilian pheno hardcore. what do you think?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

buzworthy said:


> Lol how many were there in this batch?


4 or so for sure, few more maybe. Im not sure why Im so nervous about this. Im just upset my finest plants are males.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> new batch of tea with peruvian guano npk replacement working quite well, is it ok to assume that trich formation at week 2 of 12/12 is good? 6-7 more weeks to get frosty too.View attachment 2484466View attachment 2484467View attachment 2484468View attachment 2484469View attachment 2484470View attachment 2484471the med man in pics 5 and 6 i am thinking took on the brasilian pheno hardcore. what do you think?



Looking good Vt, Iv been busy havnt had time to get back to you.

later everyone.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 17, 2013)

There's males in nearly every batch going from seed, well reg seed anyhow. I'm sure with your skill you can take the less than finest to the same grade. Hope everything else is well bruh.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

Day 25

Im sure most of these are males... I'll give them a few more days. Gimme that soil back.








The rest of the plants are looking perky after their tea today  also got a foliar treatment and even a massage, Im running a fking spa.
Tea tested out at 
ph~ 8.3
ppm~420 
temp~ 71

Hight ph but this is how Iv been using it all along, I'll start testing all teas and reading a little, see what I find out... for now Im changing nothing.




















Garys hangout spot, I set some water out for him. This little BnS x BnS looks cool.






4-3D, 2 MVK, and 4 little ? x BK Still hanging around. I'll veg these out while the rest flowers.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> There's males in nearly every batch going from seed, well reg seed anyhow. I'm sure with your skill you can take the less than finest to the same grade. Hope everything else is well bruh.


Thanks, I cant help but stress some lol The others are catching up quickly


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 17, 2013)

Will you be collecting any pollen this round or just scraping the fellas?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

buzworthy said:


> Will you be collecting any pollen this round or just scraping the fellas?



I dont think I'll be doing any of that this round. I have enough seed to work with... I'll get rid of the bros soon.



Id like to start bondage after transplant and they could use a little lst. Iv been bending their stems now and then, they seem flexible enough.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Day 26

Went ahead and replace the hood in the left cab with a cooltube, and hung it vertically. Should be interesting when the plants get taller  The cooltube is fully adjustable too. I'll put my lanky plants in there.













Heres the 4 inch intake, I'll extend it so the fresh air falls from the top to be extracted at the bottom of the cooltube. 












Gary has been hanging out on his new favorite plant (?p x sb1) all damn day... I take pics of the vertical and turn around to take pics of Gary and hes gone lol.

Heres a blue pit looking good, not a complete mainline but has 6 tops. 






Something else. Mainlined for 4,, little one.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks good man, I feel like I'm losing some space running my bulb the same way. We aren't like truly doing vert like these other guys. In the back of my head I keep telling myself to put my bulb back the other way. I can't say I have any complaints about it though and I've been setup vert for like 3 weeks now. We shall see.

if a plant does lean to the light it takes like a week and they don't all do it, then I just twist them around.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Looks good man, I feel like I'm losing some space running my bulb the same way. We aren't like truly doing vert like these other guys. In the back of my head I keep telling myself to put my bulb back the other way. I can't say I have any complaints about it though and I've been setup vert for like 3 weeks now. We shall see.
> 
> if a plant does lean to the light it takes like a week and they don't all do it, then I just twist them around.


Are you saying if it is not stadium style or against the cwall is pointless? i have seen em done like you guys but i think i see what your saying.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Looks good man, I feel like I'm losing some space running my bulb the same way. We aren't like truly doing vert like these other guys. In the back of my head I keep telling myself to put my bulb back the other way. I can't say I have any complaints about it though and I've been setup vert for like 3 weeks now. We shall see.
> 
> if a plant does lean to the light it takes like a week and they don't all do it, then I just twist them around.


Im seeing it like this, each plant will be receiving damn near the same amount of light. In this 4x4 with a 2x2 hood its just a fact that the plants on the outside rows are not getting the same light intensity as the ones on the inside, I usually move my plants around every day or so to even out the playing field.b But the hood must be more intense because all of the light being reflected back even though its a little weaker than originally coming out the bulb. 
Iv done this for a few reasons only. A place for my taller plants to grow because of the added hight, and its different. 
Im planing out a scrog of sorts, and once I get taller plants in there the true benefits of vert will shine. 
Males are in there now soon to get chopped. I just wanted to see it


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

Day 27

Sorry for the shit pics.
I did the deed and fed the males to the donkeys, and got that sweet soil back. Only running one 600 now.






Gary chilling out on a Blue Pit.






A nice big vigorous plant, probably gonna be a male lol One or two have shown themselves as potential males.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks, I cant help but stress some lol The others are catching up quickly





whodatnation said:


> Im seeing it like this, each plant will be receiving damn near the same amount of light. In this 4x4 with a 2x2 hood its just a fact that the plants on the outside rows are not getting the same light intensity as the ones on the inside, I usually move my plants around every day or so to even out the playing field.b But the hood must be more intense because all of the light being reflected back even though its a little weaker than originally coming out the bulb.
> Iv done this for a few reasons only. A place for my taller plants to grow because of the added hight, and its different.
> Im planing out a scrog of sorts, and once I get taller plants in there the true benefits of vert will shine.
> Males are in there now soon to get chopped. I just wanted to see it


It's all just a matter of time mane. I curious to see how you place you screens. It may give me an idea for when it's time to get mine in. You're about a week ahead of me growth wise/time (5 days). Looking good though mane.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

I just came here to ask you something and I've completely forgotten. FFS. I kept thinking it would come back to me. It'll come back to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> It's all just a matter of time mane. I curious to see how you place you screens. It may give me an idea for when it's time to get mine in. You're about a week ahead of me growth wise/time (5 days). Looking good though mane.


Subbed 



Bobotrank said:


> I just came here to ask you something and I've completely forgotten. FFS. I kept thinking it would come back to me. It'll come back to me.


Smoke another it will come back to you...

Update soon...

Fuck the falcons...


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck ray lewis


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Day 28

Gary.








Group.







Almost everything has been topped for eight mains.








Potential/sure males.... wtf...







No-show.
I pretty much need all of these to be female.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

Gar E Gar E Gar E.

He's such a cool cat. Er. Lizard. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya they're all girls.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

63 new likes received lol I didnt know that worked  careful bobo we may OD on "likes"


----------



## supchaka (Jan 20, 2013)

Pfft and I was just gonna say how I had like 15 once when I logged in!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

how many now? lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2013)

Hah that's funny, I was like wtf 73!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

lookin good WhoDat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

Mainlining looks all set, how long til you flip after that man?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

152  That's funny


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Subbed


Seen that. I'm sure you'll get a laugh on it. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mainlining looks all set, how long til you flip after that man?


i was thinking if asking the same thing. So whodat what's it gonna be? Hah.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> lookin good WhoDat


Thanks TLD.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mainlining looks all set, how long til you flip after that man?


I think I'll transplant most everything from the 1.5 gal to 5gal smarts (not all the way full) and veg for two more weeks... 

I want to see some damn females.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

Do it. If you see more balls just cross dress em. Pretty common in my neck of the woods, lmao.


----------



## mitko868 (Jan 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha, I put it in part of the week terms for you non daily folk... What I meant was Ill x plant in a few days hehe.
> Just what I need I guess, some competition,, seeing as Im not allowed to enter any future 600 contests lol. Coming back from my most recent hiatus I scrolled through the 600 to see what I missed and came across some posts by COF and yourself about me not being allowed to compete,,, very flattered thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful.

That literally brought tears in my eyes!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks  Sorry for making you cry though lol


----------



## mitko868 (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome journal. 

BTW: Does the lizard eat the bugs (if any) in the room?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2013)

Im not sure what Gary is eating. As far as I know he just lays around all day catching some sweet 600w rays.



Im about to lay some bedding down with manure in my worm bin... going on a worm hunt tonight


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im not sure what Gary is eating. As far as I know he just lays around all day catching some sweet 600w rays.
> 
> 
> 
> Im about to lay some bedding down with manure in my worm bin... going on a worm hunt tonight


fuck bro... I have about a million right out in my yard. i dont need to hunt, they swarm me when Im working outside. I can have my kids collect a bunch if you like?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2013)

I bet they'd have a good time collecting them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I bet they'd have a good time collecting them.


Yeah they did it a bunch yesterday anyways just for fun (before reading that)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

No luck on the worm hunt last night, lol I'll get those slimy fookers! jk jk, I have the upmost respect for worms.

That does sound like fun tld. I think I'll have better luck when it warms up and I wait for a good rain... I could always go down to the bait shop a get some but thats not the point. 



I got caught up last night and missed the lowsy update, I did get pictures though.


Day 29

Gary as usual.... 












a LOVELY male pre flower... got plenty of em.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gary looks like the green anole that has coffee on my porch with me almost every morning


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Gary looks like the green anole that has coffee on my porch with me almost every morning


You should name him gary lol. 
Were you able to get your plants outside?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You should name him gary lol.
> Were you able to get your plants outside?




Just two went out. Expecting a nice harvest from them by april before the start to reveg,
Took 12 clones from the remaining indoors. They will be going out in april


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

What's up with all the balllllz Whodat? I thought you liked girls? 

Just kidding. That was mean. Watch I go 0 for 8 fem on my beans. I'm surprised you are getting such a high ratio, though. They seem to have everything the need to be happy healthy GIRLS 

Hope you're having a good one. Just about to make some coffee. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> What's up with all the balllllz Whodat? I thought you liked girls?
> 
> Just kidding. That was mean. Watch I go 0 for 8 fem on my beans. I'm surprised you are getting such a high ratio, though. They seem to have everything the need to be happy healthy GIRLS
> 
> Hope you're having a good one. Just about to make some coffee. . .


Well I planted planning on 50% chance and Im almost at that number,,, will see! Actually, thinking about my last seed run (not my genetics) thats what I got... 50%
Im ready for my third cup of tea lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well I planted planning on 50% chance and Im almost at that number,,, will see! Actually, thinking about my last seed run (not my genetics) thats what I got... 50%
> Im ready for my third cup of tea lol


Why not go fem?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Colloidal is pretty cheap to if you ever though of trying it out?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

Im fine keeping things natural growman. Im cool with 50% chance, thats just the way it is / has been for me.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im fine keeping things natural growman. Im cool with 50% chance, thats just the way it is / has been for me.



Completely understood bud


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

Growman, I checked out your thread, btw. Nice ass ya got there


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Growman, I checked out your thread, btw. Nice ass ya got there


Lol preciate it bud.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

It made me think I wish I'd kept an ass log from my college days. God dammit those were fun days. Don't get me wrong... my wife is a cutie. But in college... I'm not even sure how I did it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Growman, I checked out your thread, btw. Nice ass ya got there


I think we can all agree on that! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

I like girls a lot.  Good times.  Way to go growman.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

Speaking of girls we like to look at, I'm gonna go check on the girls downstairs. 

Oh, and a question for anyone, really... you guys ever leave a radio on in your grow room for your plants? And obviously that's a moot point if you do OD... My brother in law used to do this all the time and swore by it. I can't think it does anything like fertilizing does, but I as far as creating a positive atmosphere for your plants... maybe.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I like girls a lot.  Good times.  Way to go growman.


lol ty



Bobotrank said:


> Speaking of girls we like to look at, I'm gonna go check on the girls downstairs.
> 
> Oh, and a question for anyone, really... you guys ever leave a radio on in your grow room for your plants? And obviously that's a moot point if you do OD... My brother in law used to do this all the time and swore by it. I can't think it does anything like fertilizing does, but I as far as creating a positive atmosphere for your plants... maybe.




I used to do this in my old place, something to do with the base vibration stimulating idk i cant remember but cant say they didnt like metal or reggae.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

Those might have been some of the genres I was referring to 

Sometimes my plants like classical, too. They're intellectual.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Speaking of girls we like to look at, I'm gonna go check on the girls downstairs.
> 
> Oh, and a question for anyone, really... you guys ever leave a radio on in your grow room for your plants? And obviously that's a moot point if you do OD... My brother in law used to do this all the time and swore by it. I can't think it does anything like fertilizing does, but I as far as creating a positive atmosphere for your plants... maybe.



I have a 6 disk cd player in the grow building, Iv been leaving it on most of the time during lights on... I wanted to put a satellite radio in my old grow but never got around to it.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think my plants can hear anything over the fans


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

A couple pics of the fig action from last summer, I still have some jarred up  cant wait for next season! Things I will start planting soon for spring... carrots, beets, radish, garlic, onion, english peas, irish potatoes, spinach, and Im open to any other suggestions!
Edit: I'll also be starting my peppers indoors soon.
Edit edit: In the first pic you can see the sugary goodness just ooozing out of the skin at the bottom!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

That looks like a torn out butthole or something, pretty gross. I've seen my fair share after pulling out! LOL


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow. chaka hahah. damn. I think I may consider going soil after I get a few coco grows under my belt. I kept your tea and soil recipe. Well the ones you posted anyways.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 22, 2013)

genuity said:


> yea,them do sound real good,and that *Chrystal Trident* _*by Bodhi, *_is something i been tryin to get.
> im about to pop some of his tigers milk(bubba kush x appalachia).
> 
> *Haterade*: (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)x(Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)
> ^^^^hell yea.


pm me 

i have a bunch of seedlings going.. too many if you ask me. but i've already found the pheno that everyone that's grown my haterade raves about and similar to the father. rank citrus lemon lime/orange gatorade citrus stank


here's a pic of the *Chrystal Throttle* mother and father... to make *HATERADE* (a chrystal throttle F2)
(sorry for the breedbay ref)
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1839&pictureid=22421
picture.php
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1839&pictureid=21877


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That looks like a torn out butthole or something, pretty gross. I've seen my fair share after pulling out! LOL


I can assure you it doesn't taste like one  


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Wow. chaka hahah. damn. I think I may consider going soil after I get a few coco grows under my belt. I kept your tea and soil recipe. Well the ones you posted anyways.


IMO going soil is much less complicated, but thats me 



Cant wait to run that Haterade swamp thing... I'l get to it next run


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

Day 31


Gaaaaaary  






My advanced techniques for males. WARNING: not for beginners!
I call this the DST technique... (deadly stress training) lol
First, smoke some kief.







Dump the plant upside down, and break away that fine soil to be used for your females. (I didnt bother separating much of the roots... there looking good if I must say so myself)







Then throw away. (these will be fed to the donkeys for quick destruction of evidence! lol) 
Again, not for beginners.








Some pics from above of mainlines. 
This four banger (maybe female) will be perfect for the vertical scrog 








Another four header.









8 bangers! Im really liking the way this mainlining is looking.


















And one of the blue pits.... These are kicking ass.











So no real signs of females yet,,, they should be showing soooon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm guessing I caught you in the middle of an edit. ha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm guessing I caught you in the middle of an edit. ha.



You sure did! Fixed now


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2013)

That's all looking mighty awesome. i have to say I like your grow so much more because gary. He's great. I love the look of the mainlining too. I want to do it just because it looks so nice. I think I'll stick to my vscrog though.

I'm blown away by the advanced-ness of the male work. You much be beat.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's all looking mighty awesome. i have to say I like your grow so much more because gary. He's great. I love the look of the mainlining too. I want to do it just because it looks so nice. I think I'll stick to my vscrog though.
> 
> I'm blown away by the advanced-ness of the male work. You much be beat.



Its taken many kief bowls and many years to perfect that technique. lol



EDIT: so gary makes my grow that much more appealing? ...... I'll be hunting for more garys tomorrow lol




Finally had to run the DH, rh was around 70% last night. I also tested the water from it.... Ph~7.13 ppm~47  good to go!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 23, 2013)

Gary does add something special to your grow. hah. Focus smooth focus. Sorry my Growing ADD is kicking in. Anyhow, are you training the main lines with anything or just cropping at the suggested points as the main-line thread said? Just curious. Either way you got some good looking plants. I have a rookie question, is there a definitive way to determine if a plant is male or female before flowering? I've researched and I find a bunch of mixed answers.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Gary does add something special to your grow. hah. Focus smooth focus. Sorry my Growing ADD is kicking in. Anyhow, are you training the main lines with anything or just cropping at the suggested points as the main-line thread said? Just curious. Either way you got some good looking plants. I have a rookie question, is there a definitive way to determine if a plant is male or female before flowering? I've researched and I find a bunch of mixed answers.



Page 113 of my journal below i found female preflowers on my new mothers. take a look and see if you can spot them


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 31
> 
> 
> Gaaaaaary
> ...


Gaaaaarrrrrryyy! Ey whats up dea chizzle chest.


Looking superb my brother!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Page 113 of my journal below i found female preflowers on my new mothers. take a look and see if you can spot them


Yea I found them I think. The pistils between the wye on the main stalk. BTW nice link right to that picture. hahahah


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

yessir  .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

^^thanks growman 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Gary does add something special to your grow. hah. Focus smooth focus. Sorry my Growing ADD is kicking in. Anyhow, are you training the main lines with anything or just cropping at the suggested points as the main-line thread said? Just curious. Either way you got some good looking plants. I have a rookie question, is there a definitive way to determine if a plant is male or female before flowering? I've researched and I find a bunch of mixed answers.



When plants grown from seed reach maturity they will show sex in veg in the form of a pre-flower. When they mature is strain dependent but usually around four weeks and males for the most part will show first in my experience. These pre-flowers will appear at the nodes. 

Male pre flower.















Female pre flower












Both.













Edit: about mainlining. I have been holding off on training for when I xplant but some of the stems are too tough now. Next time I wont be such a pussy bout it and will get that training done early. For now I will be training all of the mains but the older parts of the "manifold" are too strong for training, in fear of breaking them. Best to train when the branches are young and supple.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2013)

GARY FTW!

Seriously though, how many people can say they've got a pet lizard living in their grow. Not many.

I'm gettin' high.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey bobo  getting high as usual I see.  Gary is one "cool" dude.
edit: and hes no pet, he just set up shop and said if I dont like it I can kiss his scaly fig ass. A real bully that one.

Havent made it by your journal for a few days, been busy  yeah busy


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2013)

I know... I thought about the term "pet" after... he's too free spirited to hold that title. 

Not much going on at my place. Going to snap some pics tomorrow morn. Did a shitload of work today. Mixed dirt. And more. Journal updated as of right now.

Gotta go do baby time. I got so busted earlier today, lol. It's cool though. I'm busting my ass for mom, too. Have a good one


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey man, not sure how I hadn't made it over here yet, but I'm here now and thats what counts. The garden is looking fabulous as usual man, I love the multi-top girls, and gary is great. He's prolly good pest control though. Any way lookin good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2013)

Bit lait but subbed.......plants lookin bang tidy whodat, got nailed as usual mate new cabs are quality too.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey man, not sure how I hadn't made it over here yet, but I'm here now and thats what counts. The garden is looking fabulous as usual man, I love the multi-top girls, and gary is great. He's prolly good pest control though. Any way lookin good.





PUKKA BUD said:


> Bit lait but subbed.......plants lookin bang tidy whodat, got nailed as usual mate new cabs are quality too.....


Welcome and thanks to both of you TD, and pukka  Good to have ya!


Been applying some bondage to the plants (i want to call them ladies soooo bad!), they are looking awesome. I'll get an update later tonight.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds great, glad to be here. I always call them girls just to encourage them from birth, unless/until I find a male. I chopped 2 the other night some power skunks full blooded sativas.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds great, glad to be here. I always call them girls just to encourage them from birth, unless/until I find a male. I chopped 2 the other night some power skunks full blooded sativas.





I think I'll got toke up and do some more bondage to the LADIES and get pics of the LADIES for the LADIES update tonight!

Ladies!
haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

Aaaaaahhhhhh yeah!!!!

[youtube]Naf5uJYGoiU[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

To keep with the theme:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6otiLxT34DQ


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> To keep with the theme:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6otiLxT34DQ
> [video=youtube;6otiLxT34DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6otiLxT34DQ[/video]



Loving the theme!
Uploading pics... should be a while lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Day 32


Gary, attempting to escape tonights update at all costs.






The "ladies" (prospects).







Before:







After:













Randomes.































All taking to it quite well


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice fucking mainlines. I hope you're going to post them on the ML thread... They look so clean and tight, all bondaged out. Are you anticipating needing any sort of support for them?

Gary, buddy. Lookin' good. He has his nice green color back now, too. Prolly just gonna split to go find some ladies to hump. I mean, if I were him, that's what I'd be doing.   

xj-13 and gsc ftw puff puff paaaassss


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Aaaaaahhhhhh yeah!!!!
> 
> [youtube]Naf5uJYGoiU[/youtube]


Bahhahha,

nobody pulls em like the gare bare though, everyone knows this!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Id be humbled to be garys wingman


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

cool thing about gary is that he is surviving.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

I think he just got promoted to Head of Grow Security, or some fancy title like that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2013)

Those "girls" are looking badass man. I really love the way they have split off, gonna have some nice huge colas especially off those 4 headers.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 25, 2013)

Gary is the man... I have tons of his cousins around my place. Think it's time I get some security. Seedlings are happy over here Who Dat!

Purple Diesel x Malawi Gold
Long Bean Bagseed (this guy I knew kept seeds out of what he said was chronic... the seeds were LONG!)
Jam Rock (Jamaican Lambsbread x Haterade)
Chrystal Throttle F2
Yo Mama (Afgooey x GreenCrack/TresDawg_


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 25, 2013)

The main-lining is looking great man. I think I'm going to save for my next round of GIRLS. Need to focus on the basics this time. Gary has that killa place to pick the ladies up at too. "Look at all this green" (insert Gary voice here)...hahahah


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Gary is the man... I have tons of his cousins around my place. Think it's time I get some security. Seedlings are happy over here Who Dat!
> 
> Purple Diesel x Malawi Gold
> Long Bean Bagseed (this guy I knew kept seeds out of what he said was chronic... the seeds were LONG!)
> ...



Bro the Yo mama sounds like something off the charts

if i could get my hands on that id shit


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey everyone  no update tonight... Im heading out to drink moonshine until Im howling at das moon.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

Man I was just watching moonshiners. I need to get some of that shit, its been like 3 years since I've had any shine. That's something else I'd love to add to my list of hobbies, but getting started is not cheap, at least if you want a decent size still. I've seen some small ones made out of preasure cookers, but I would want at least a 5 gallon capacity, and 10 would be better. A 10 gallon still would let me actually make enough at a time to last a few weeks or months depending. A pressure cooker would only give me a couple pints at a time.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 26, 2013)

My worst ever drinking experience involved moonshine. I was in Atlanta getting trained on some equipment. One of the instructors actually brought the shit, it was in mayo jars. It smelled like rubbing alcohol and tequila and was perfectly clear. After class another coworker and I were already obliterated off what we were calling black captains. It was black velvet whiskey and coke. Then he had the bright idea to hit up the instructor for that moonshine.

There's so much to the story I won't get into. Long story short, I pissed my bed in the hotel, which I don't recall. Then apparently I got in the bathtub, filled it with water and passed out in there. Don't remember that. Somehow I didn't drown. Apparently before I got in the bath though I was doing something with the sink, a washcloth plugged the drain. The sink overflowed all night long and flooded not only our room, but the rooms on either side of us. 

I was still in the tub when I woke up in the morning and I saw my bed with a piss stain that had to be 3 feet across, I guess my bladder was a little full. So I pulled off the blankets and threw them in the tub. I went to the front desk and said hey I had a little flood somehow, then went to class! I was hungover for 5 days, no shit. I'm amazed I didn't die. It's one of those things when you realize you must have had a guardian angel looking over you.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

And that, right there, is why it is MUCH safer to smoke weed than drink alcohol.  Glad you were ok... er, sorta ok. Glad you're alive. How 'bout that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

I had one night where I was so drunk I pissed the bed, not off moonshine though. I only had good shine once, and was smart and didn't go crazy. I've never been a big drinker, weed has always been more fun to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

Back safe and sound and perfectly coherent... Id consider myself a seasoned vet  lol... really though, alcohol is a part of society and its something YOU need to teach your kids about, not something to play with,,, it will make you get on the computer late at night talking nonsense lol jkjk its something to treat with a little respect I guess. Iv been a decent drinker since the age of 14 and only recently have gone weeks without one... I dont miss it  




Thundercat said:


> Man I was just watching moonshiners. I need to get some of that shit, its been like 3 years since I've had any shine. That's something else I'd love to add to my list of hobbies, but getting started is not cheap, at least if you want a decent size still. I've seen some small ones made out of preasure cookers, but I would want at least a 5 gallon capacity, and 10 would be better. A 10 gallon still would let me actually make enough at a time to last a few weeks or months depending. A pressure cooker would only give me a couple pints at a time.


On the bucket list  along with beer and wine,,, now that I can get into!



supchaka said:


> My worst ever drinking experience involved moonshine. I was in Atlanta getting trained on some equipment. One of the instructors actually brought the shit, it was in mayo jars. It smelled like rubbing alcohol and tequila and was perfectly clear. After class another coworker and I were already obliterated off what we were calling black captains. It was black velvet whiskey and coke. Then he had the bright idea to hit up the instructor for that moonshine.
> 
> There's so much to the story I won't get into. Long story short, I pissed my bed in the hotel, which I don't recall. Then apparently I got in the bathtub, filled it with water and passed out in there. Don't remember that. Somehow I didn't drown. Apparently before I got in the bath though I was doing something with the sink, a washcloth plugged the drain. The sink overflowed all night long and flooded not only our room, but the rooms on either side of us.
> 
> I was still in the tub when I woke up in the morning and I saw my bed with a piss stain that had to be 3 feet across, I guess my bladder was a little full. So I pulled off the blankets and threw them in the tub. I went to the front desk and said hey I had a little flood somehow, then went to class! I was hungover for 5 days, no shit. I'm amazed I didn't die. It's one of those things when you realize you must have had a guardian angel looking over you.



Some of us have dodged allot of bullets in life. but even neo gets hit and this aint the matrix. Have recently dealt with this with a very very close friend  
On a high note, we all love a good rockstar story!



Thundercat said:


> I had one night where I was so drunk I pissed the bed, not off moonshine though. I only had good shine once, and was smart and didn't go crazy. I've never been a big drinker, weed has always been more fun to me.


Consider yourself lucky then 

Off to finish this fat bowl of keif! lol
Had to let my peeps know I was alright.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to here your good bro, enjoy hope you enjoyed that kief!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry, I just had to share. My buddys pee story is the best. He and his girlfriend got really drunk at a party or something. Went home, fell asleep. She woke up in the middle of the night to pee. She goes to the bathroom sits down and starts going. She left the light off. I guess Dave woke up from her moving around because here he comes into the bathroom all drunk zombie like. She's talking to him, like "Hey I guess you woke up.... blah blah" Dave stands right in front of her, takes it out, and starts going. pissing into what he thought was the toilet, but instead was his girls face/ chest/ lap. She tried to block the stream but it just make it go all over, so she just let it go. And it was a drunk pee so it was like 40 seconds of full stream. She's hitting him and shit and nothing... he's out. He finishes and goes out to the living room. She took a shower and went back to bed. In the morning she found Dave naked laying on a towel on the living room floor. He has absolutely no recollection of the whole thing.

It's a blessing I was able to stop drinking. I like it way way way too much.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

hahaha thats hilarious! 
Feeling like shit today, of course.... Tea is brewing 
edit: people tea that is.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh wow Jig reminded me of another one! I was at a friends house for a party. Drank too much as usual. I spent the night. My buddy slept on the other couch even though it was his house. The next morning he informs me that some point in the evening I got up from the couch, unzipped my pants and proceeded to piss on his couch. I was like omg, I felt terrible. They were really cool about it. So anyways, I pee'd like right between two cushions so it didn't look so bad, well I lifted the cushions and ill be damned if there wasn't another 3 foot circle of piss underneath. I called my wife to come pick me up and I said oh yeah, stop by the grocery store please and rent an upholstery cleaner cuz I had a little accident. 

I should write a book about my misadventures!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

I was like fuck dude why didn't you stop me. He's all cuz I was just as drunk as you and couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

lol!
"I hope they serve beer in hell" book full of short stories like this from this guy, supposedly all true. Some entertaining shit in there.


My friend has a habit of drunkenly sleep pissing in dirty laundry baskets lol he does it all the time haha... His roommates dont think its so funny though lol


Been working on compost bin #2 today! so much fun, so relaxing,,, though the wind is making it a pain for leaf collection.
Feeling good


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol!
> "I hope they serve beer in hell" book full of short stories like this from this guy, supposedly all true. Some entertaining shit in there.
> 
> 
> ...


That book is hellafunny


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

They made a movie about it too, I can't remember the name of it right now. My wife turned it off after the first scene. The guy is fucking this deaf chick, and she is making all kinda of aweful noises like an animal getting killed. The neighbors called the cops, and they come barging in on them fcking. Hilarious!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok ok, last pee story.

So in college we lived in a big house, and our bed wetter friend/roomie lived on the top floor (everyone has a friend like this). Anyway, we had some friends in town, and one of them was renowned for sleepwalking. So everybody got good and hammered (twas college, after all) and fell asleep, and at some point in the middle of the night, Sleep Walker Dude gets up and sleep walks upstairs to our friend, Bed Wetter's room, and thinking it's his bed, crawls into bed with our friend and passes back out. We have witnesses who saw some of this happen, and know there wasn't any weird shit going down (of course we told Bed Wetter there was when he awoke). In the morning, Bed Wetter wakes up and has pissed the ENTIRE bed, and then proceeds to freak the fuck out at Sleep Walker in his bed next to him, laying in a pool of his urine. I went down stairs at 9 o'clock and Bed Wetter is just sitting on a couch, still drunk and laughing to himself about what has just happened. He's pretty sure he wasn't raped at this point, so is having a good laugh. 

I know, lame story. Gotta run!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots of funny piss stories lol







Plants are looking great, there are tops EVERYWHERE.
but still no signs of females,,, this shit is making me sick, Im soooo fucking tiered of looking for females! I had to yell at the plants because this shit is getting on my nerves.
I cant wait to start growing from clone again.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Aren't you glad you became the piss story host?? 

I'm back. Had to go play servant to mom and baby for a second. +rep for me!

How's Gary doing, since I'm going going to talk about your girls anymore (until you know they're all girls)? Was he out slaying the ladies the other night or what?

Gar- E Gar-E


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Lots of funny piss stories lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a different project, dont look for them for 5 or 6 days solid, then go back to it. something like that (Im FREAGIN FRIED TOMATO BAKED)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Do a different project, dont look for them for 5 or 6 days solid, then go back to it. something like that (Im FREAGIN FRIED TOMATO BAKED)


But I want to transplant as soon as possible. and the leftover possible males just wont give me definitive evidence so I can bin them and free up space for the transplants. This is making me so fucking livid.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Aren't you glad you became the piss story host??
> 
> I'm back. Had to go play servant to mom and baby for a second. +rep for me!
> 
> ...



Didint see this post.
Anymore piss stories out there?
Gary is chillin pretty hard.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Good. Maybe since he is such the ladies man he can coax the pistils outta those broads.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

I got really drunk and pissed in the face of happiness, imediately thereafter crashed my car and walked in on my woman with another man, and smashing my favorite bong,,,,,,,, I dont remember peeing that day at all after that :/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I got really drunk and pissed in the face of happiness, imediately thereafter crashed my car and walked in on my woman with another man, and smashing my favorite bong,,,,,,,, I dont remember peeing that day at all after that :/


yikes dude.. sorry to hear.



solid journal by the way WhoDat.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

My friend drunkenly pissed on his dad from two stories high, his father was not a happy camper.


edit: yeah thats fucked tld.

Thanks DGH


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> My friend drunkenly pissed on his dad from two stories high, his father was not a happy camper.
> 
> 
> edit: yeah thats fucked tld.
> ...


Thats what happens when you piss in the face of happiness, a friend got pics of me doing it.... hahaha


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 28, 2013)

hahah, pissin on people is a favorite pass-time of mine

how they comin whodat?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 28, 2013)

55 pages or reading to do looking forward to the blue pit grow and will be following close since Ime popping blu pit also


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

Day 36



Witnessed a Gary kill today  Some kind of little blue wasp was going from plant to plant, slowly getting close to Garys current chill spot,, mister wasp got about six inches away and in a split second gary was already chewing on him lol... He immediately went back to super chill mode.  
This looks just like him.














Das plants.
























The ?p x SB2 used in last updates before after pics.













Im training everything ha.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome canopy man! Looks like you got some submissive bitchs they really like the bondage.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gotto love the bondage


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gary is the fucking man bro


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Gary is the fucking man bro


I was very proud, I smoked a victory bowl for him.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2013)

Day 37
Gary getting his shed on  Maybe hes getting cleaned up for a visitor?
Things are getting interesting lol











Was doing some organizing in the feed room and found this lil lizard conveniently trapped in a folded fabric drying rack. I rushed her over to Garys building lol. Looks like a female I guess? smaller, slinder, idk. I found gary shedding about an hour after I brought her in, at first I thought he ate her lol. 






New 4" fresh air intake. (old equipment  )






Plantes


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

Your grow is looking lush my friend. 

what size containers are they in?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

That's nuts how Gary started changing into his formal wear the minute a lady shows up. Way to go buddy! I smell little lizards on the way. 

You plants are acutally starting to piss me off a bit they look so happy and healthy. I'll manage though lol. Nice work.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Your grow is looking lush my friend.
> 
> what size containers are they in?


Thanks tld 
Most of what you see are in 1.5 gallon containers, some are in three. I plan on finishing most in 5 gal smart pots with only about 4 gallons in them, smaller ones will finish in full 3 gal containers. Incase you dont know, Im running supersoil with hydroton on top mostly water only but Iv added, i think, 3 light doses of guano kelp tea... They got several doses of casting kelp teas as youngsters.



jigfresh said:


> That's nuts how Gary started changing into his formal wear the minute a lady shows up. Way to go buddy! I smell little lizards on the way.
> 
> You plants are acutally starting to piss me off a bit they look so happy and healthy. I'll manage though lol. Nice work.



What does little lizards on the way smell like bro?  lol Gary is looking pretty slick  and like the pimp Gary is, she came to him in no time lol

Thanks on the kind woids


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Theres a lady in there too! Oh its on now!


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2013)

sweetness,ol lizard man

plants are looking good by the way,any of them ?purp x sb have a dark sheen to them?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2013)

genuity said:


> sweetness,ol lizard man
> 
> plants are looking good by the way,any of them ?purp x sb have a dark sheen to them?




Thanks G, Yeah there some dark ?pxsb in there... I'll get a pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2013)

Noice! Good work Gary, too. He's gonna shed, then shag. 

Things are looking like they are about ready to get flipped into 12/12... when is the special day going to be?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Noice! Good work Gary, too. He's gonna shed, then shag.
> 
> Things are looking like they are about ready to get flipped into 12/12... when is the special day going to be?


In a week. 
geez louise I got about 13 hours of sleep last night  Gonna go get a new belt for the tiller and see about turning that compost bin,,, its been a month since the main mass was started so Im excited to see what the inside looks like. Going to open the front of it, pull everything out, till it up, then put it back in,,,,, this will probably take the rest of the day lol. Its a bit chilly outside too so should get a good steam show,,,, ah just remembered to charge the battery for the camera!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2013)

Gary knows whats up.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> In a week.
> geez louise I got about 13 hours of sleep last night  Gonna go get a new belt for the tiller and see about turning that compost bin,,, its been a month since the main mass was started so Im excited to see what the inside looks like. Going to open the front of it, pull everything out, till it up, then put it back in,,,,, this will probably take the rest of the day lol. Its a bit chilly outside too so should get a good steam show,,,, ah just remembered to charge the battery for the camera!


A week sounds so far away. Okay, no it's not but everything looks good though. Sounds like you had a busy day.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

genuity said:


> sweetness,ol lizard man
> 
> plants are looking good by the way,any of them ?purp x sb have a dark sheen to them?



Bannana spider avi 

run smack into them almost everyday


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Bannana spider avi
> 
> run smack into them almost everyday



I remember seeing similar if not the same spiders in the swamps,,, big scary looking mofos! 
I would flip if I had one of those on my face lol


upa~date a comin soon brovas.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Day 39


Rocking out with my... 600s out 








Got some transplanting done.












Bondage pr0n.








?p x SB2








Plant camel toe 






These tops are just exploding with new growth... I thought they were flowering 







Blue Pit 
and Garys drinking dish.






Will edit with what this cross is,, I cant remember  but its looking nice  I know it has BnS in it.

hahahaha my high ass didnt notice the label in the picture  (BnS x SB1)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2013)

giggidy giggidy!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2013)

still watching


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2013)

love those plant pot pics


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes on the open pollination, I just left her in the male tent for a few weeks, rubbing her on everyone. I believe what happened is at first I thought she was a male and by the time I realised I was wrong it was to late, so I decided to just whole seed her.
> 
> 
> I sure do. I really enjoyed her but unfortunately I didnt make any seeds with her, I had enough on my plate at the time
> ...


damnnn... old pic/post but is she lost I'm super stoked about the BnSxSB1... looks like it has some romulan traits from the spacebomb, which def wont fluff out the yeild. she should be greasy! 
The p?xSB's wooooohoooo!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> damnnn... old pic/post but is she lost I'm super stoked about the BnSxSB1... looks like it has some romulan traits from the spacebomb, which def wont fluff out the yeild. she should be greasy!
> The p?xSB's wooooohoooo!


Those pics are of a MVK female unfortunately not used for breeding... How an eye to the future would be so nice! Or just be smart and take clones of everything, whodat lol, but its not always feasible ,,, but some amzing genetics have come an gone my way over the years, no doubt in my mind that trend will continue 





I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far  Iv been getting stoned all day  I even splurged and got myself a tall beer lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2013)

hell yea to tallboys>>>>>no homo<<not that anything is wrong with that.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

Your fucking hilarious G


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2013)

smoking on this sssdh(super silver sour diesel haze)very strong brain weed,
getting ready to watch these fights on ufc.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2013)

update looks fantastic, they are really taking a nice shape man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2013)

So one of my p?xsb is huge... if it's not a male, it's going to be a massive female. I'll throw up an update in my thread tomorrow. There is another one that has been in basically the same conditions that looks significantly smaller. Then there is a third that is off to the side and relatively sized to the smaller one given it's location. 

Did Gary ever shag that las or whot?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 2, 2013)

Mane you got some really nice look work going on there. And your star actor isn't center stage right now either. Dude where is Gary? hahah


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> update looks fantastic, they are really taking a nice shape man.


Stanks TC 



Bobotrank said:


> So one of my p?xsb is huge... if it's not a male, it's going to be a massive female. I'll throw up an update in my thread tomorrow. There is another one that has been in basically the same conditions that looks significantly smaller. Then there is a third that is off to the side and relatively sized to the smaller one given it's location.
> 
> Did Gary ever shag that las or whot?


For your sake I hope its a female, but if it follows the trend my plants did.......... I'll get this shit figured out.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Mane you got some really nice look work going on there. And your star actor isn't center stage right now either. Dude where is Gary? hahah


Gary is laying up catching rays. I was thinking his slut left him but I found her last night,,, looked like she was snorting perlite through both nostrils. Hes already turned her into a fiend and put her out on the strip sellin lizard tail.
Keep in mind this most likely isnt true, but you never know!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 3, 2013)

Gary is hard to judge. He looks nice enough... but he's a lizard.


----------



## Prince Charles (Feb 3, 2013)

yo man when u started out in the pong cups up until week 3-4 did u poke holes at the bottoms of them or no ?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, drainage holes in any growing container.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes, drainage holes in any growing container.


yep, not only for drainage but also for air. remember, the leaves may breathe CO2 but the roots breathe straight Oxygen (O2)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

i knew just looking at gary he was that strong handed gorilla pimp type.

was looking at the pic titlesd bondage pr0n and thinking, i understand the mainlining principle but why take a shoot out of the centre surely that would be a bonus cola or would it really detract that much from the two main side shoots? just curious


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i knew just looking at gary he was that strong handed gorilla pimp type.
> 
> was looking at the pic titlesd bondage pr0n and thinking, i understand the mainlining principle but why take a shoot out of the centre surely that would be a bonus cola or would it really detract that much from the two main side shoots? just curious


Mainlining is more about pleasing ones OCD tendancies in the growing world


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2013)

So I should poke holes in the bottom of my solo cups then? oops.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i knew just looking at gary he was that strong handed gorilla pimp type.
> 
> was looking at the pic titlesd bondage pr0n and thinking, i understand the mainlining principle but why take a shoot out of the centre surely that would be a bonus cola or would it really detract that much from the two main side shoots? just curious


It really would pull too much energy from the outside colas, besides the fact its just the result of topping. Top for 2, then 4, then 8, then 16 and so on. Symmetry is a big part of it. He (nugbuckets) refers to the main stalk as a "manifold" evenly distributing everything from the roots throughout the plant upstairs. 




supchaka said:


> Mainlining is more about pleasing ones OCD tendancies in the growing world



That too.



jigfresh said:


> So I should poke holes in the bottom of my solo cups then? oops.



Yes jig, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

hahah my mainlining is a little off then lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 5, 2013)

You should check out the mainline thread Donnie. It's super interesting with pics to boot. 

So I saw one of Gary's cousins last night and he told me some crazy stories about G. Guy. Is. Nuts. ,


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah my mainlining is a little off then lol.



I got a few "off the beaten trail ML's" in there 




Bobotrank said:


> You should check out the mainline thread Donnie. It's super interesting with pics to boot.
> 
> So I saw one of Gary's cousins last night and he told me some crazy stories about G. Guy. Is. Nuts. ,



Haha he has a reputation,,, he earned more garden cred with another kill this morning! Another blue wasp, its pretty cool to see this happen lol all wakey bakey and what not  This time when he saw it he just gunned it and ran several feet, hopping from plant to plant to get to it., waisting no time, but he did miss the first attempt hahaha he faceplanted into the wall  He got it soon after that though... Way to go Gary! even though it is possible that its a beneficial insect (parasitic wasp)... possible.


Just noticed its been 5 days since my last updat? I didnt even notice... Plants are looking good and have started their dark cycle before the flip  exciting times. I still need to build some screens for the vert side.


edit: updat was a typo but I think i'll keep it


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2013)

lol Gary is one vicious hunter, its awesome that he has just kinda set up shop there.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 39
> 
> 
> Rocking out with my... 600s out
> ...


Very nice bro comeing along hella nice and healthy and a very long ways off since the last time i seen them i think they just barely got there first topping and that wasnt too long ago at that! Keep up the good work who glad to see u back at things mang! Been waiting for this!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 6, 2013)

looking good bro


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2013)

Great Odins Gary!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Very nice bro comeing along hella nice and healthy and a very long ways off since the last time i seen them i think they just barely got there first topping and that wasnt too long ago at that! Keep up the good work who glad to see u back at things mang! Been waiting for this!


Thanks DL, it feels good to be back at it.



Swamp Thing said:


> looking good bro


Dank ya 



growman3666 said:


> Great Odins Gary!


Odins...
_Odin_ is a major god in Norse mythology and the ruler of Asgard.



His las is still hanging around.


I'll take a peek at what I got going on in the dark boxes today  aint seen them in over 24hrs  ha


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Mmm just reminded me I'm gonna flip my lights to run at night when the scrog gets rolling.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

Day 45
Days veg~ 44
Start of day 2 in the dark (gotta let this new timer cycle 24hrs before its good to go... )lol
Star 12/12 tomorrow 

I may be a bit in over my head 
Vert, still needs individual plant scrogs... I'll build those today 






Horizontal, this cab is going to be packed 






Whats left in veg. The bigger plants Iv kept as mothers, smaller ones I guess I'll just start vegging for next grow. I may decide to reveg anything special I find. I think i'll replace this 600 with the 200w 6 bulb t-8 for now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking good whodat! How long would you say the longest you would keep a plant in a solo cup?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good whodat! How long would you say the longest you would keep a plant in a solo cup?


Depends how fast it grows. I kept these in solo cups for a week, they spent the first week in their smaller containers from sprouting, By the third week I was transplanting to 1.5 and 3 gallon containers. You CAN keep them in solos for much longer but they will REALLY slow down growing once their roots have no place to go. The plants in solos you see in the veg pic (the 4 in the center,,, the others in the front of the pic were started when the rest started) have been growing for like 5 weeks lol (they are 1 week younger than the plants Im about to flower) but perfect picture example showing you what a good transplanting can do for your plants,,, in this case it actually helped me NOT to transplant and keep these plants much smaller,,, they do need water almost twice a day now..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea, ive really noticed that more now that im doing my perpetual from seed instead of clone where i am vegging 5 to 6 weeks in cups and growthreally chills on average around week 3 of true veg then i get impatients and sex them lol. So recently i decided to go up to 1/2 gallons for that 5-6 weeks and then into the 5 gallons for about 10 days before i put em in flower. i have also cut the rootball in half on plants i kept in cups too long, seemed to work ok.

edit: i just hate starting off in large pots.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2013)

Gary is the ruler of asguard!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2013)

For me I only want to transplant once, if it means going into a bigger container sooner than that's what I gotta do. I know the plants I just transplanted were pushing it in those party cups but unfortunately I didn't keep track of their ages. I'm starting to keep notes with this new room again.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> For me I only want to transplant once, if it means going into a bigger container sooner than that's what I gotta do. I know the plants I just transplanted were pushing it in those party cups but unfortunately I didn't keep track of their ages. I'm starting to keep notes with this new room again.



I always refer back to my journal for info  and pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

I used o use my journal and pics. but i leave out a lot of details in both so keep a hand written journal as well w/ all the finishing times and pheno's and feeding schedule in it. This is the only aspect of my life where i am so organized.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I always refer back to my journal for info  and pics.


That would require digging and effort! I do it only in emergencies!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

Here we go! 12/12 starts tonight at midnight 
Anticipating these as the stretchy bunch.







This one shows exactly what Im going for so far


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2013)

Thats awesome man, I love what your doing with them. They will just stretch up the wall thats killer!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like u could use a lazy Susan up in that bitch!


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2013)

thats going to turn out nice.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

fucking bad ass setup who


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2013)

Um, yup. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

what they said


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here we go! 12/12 starts tonight at midnight
> Anticipating these as the stretchy bunch.
> 
> 
> ...


Totally digging the vert bro cant wait to see what u do with this!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to the thunderdome!!! Or the octagon. Either way, looks cool who


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm guessing you wouldn't be doing anymore trimming now ?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 7, 2013)

WTH, I'm gone a few days and I come back to find a vertical scrog! lol SWEET! Looking good man, something I've always wanted to do


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
Thunder dome, I like that!  




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm guessing you wouldn't be doing anymore trimming now ?


I'll be trimming some side branching as we progress, but I want those mains left to do their thing.








On a sweet note,, the new timer worked perfectly earlier... One light goes off and the other comes on at the exact same time


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

That's awesome. Really glad that works.

That scrog action is going to get real tight real quick. I'm excited to see how you handle it... it's like war.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 7, 2013)

Man looking real good as usual Whodat. Likeing your new setup too bro. Looks like a nice simple way to grow. Subbed eace: 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's awesome. Really glad that works.
> 
> That scrog action is going to get real tight real quick. I'm excited to see how you handle it... it's like war.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction mr. Jig! This little tool makes my garden possible 



1badmasonman said:


> Man looking real good as usual Whodat. Likeing your new setup too bro. Looks like a nice simple way to grow. Subbed eace: 1BMM


Great to have you along BMM!
and thanks  keeping it simple is working out so far  but dont worry, I'll be making things a bit more complicated in the future!  And no, no details on "project X" until it is complete! I should be unveiling it around june, look out for that 






Day 3~ 12/12

Iv been getting some pruning and training in, the plants are taking to it well. I gave them some 24hr flower tea last night and a foliar of worm tea, will be rinsing off tonight at lights out with rain water.







These two Blue Pits are ready for the journey  Got another BP off to the side.






I didn't even see Gary until I uploaded the pics  you sneaky little thing you! His las is still around too  I'll call her Mary,,,, Gary and Mary lol






Whats left vegging... I'll take clones of the 4 bigger plants then ditching them. The rest and clones will be used next grow,,, for project x ...... We are keeping tight security on the project so no info is leaked to the public until it is ready.... lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2013)

gary and mary.... i like it. nice plants.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2013)

beautiful man, can't wait to see project X. If its anything compared to the rest of your projects I'm sure it will be interesting!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2013)

Vert scrog looks badass matey gunna be some show come a few weeks!!.....lovely lookin healthy plants bro...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

from last night 

Look what taking out those two plants has done  I think it would have been too crowded with them in there anyways, the plants left get the room they will need and I get to bring the "canopy" in closer to the light now.
Oh Chaka, I will be building one of your hazy susans for sure! Its gonna be sweeeet as fuck! 






Do you spot the G man???? hehehe






The moment of transition 







This side is looking beautiful 






This should be a good one 






Gary in the vert, Mary in te horz , to each their own haha


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the hazey susan idea, if you mean your gonna make it spin around. That might be better then a light mover.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I love the hazey susan idea, if you mean your gonna make it spin around. That might be better then a light mover.


can you elaborate?
check supchakas sig


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the fact that you got a lizard couple in the grow. So cool. Looks better without the other two in there as well.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> can you elaborate?
> check supchakas sig


I hadn't looked at chakas till just now but thats what I pictured you were talking about. Thats a sweet idea to make it easier to access the plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

Will make access much easier! 
Honestly I was just wondering about the light mover comment? The hazy susan wont increase canopy coverage, just makes things easier to access.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

I think the thought was a single plant rotating around the light??? Could you imagine a 'teacups' type setup with a bunch of lazy susans sitting around a lazy susan, all automated. Bunch of spinning plants. Kinda makes me dizzy.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

lol yeah thats making me dizzy too! stop it!  
I was actually thinking about that earlier today, Iv seen a vid on youtube some company makes or made these systems... They obviously never heard of the KISS method lol. Waaay too much going on IMO.



Edit: or Im just jealous lol

Found the vid.

[video=youtube;zB7Q66B9j6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB7Q66B9j6c[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats a really cool set up, but indeed it is very complicated. It looks like that plant he took out was really sturdy, I bet the movement makes a difference.

When I fiirst posted that I was thinking it would help with light coverage, but your right unless each plant was moving it wouldn't.

I really really want a volksgarden, from omega garden. The volksgarden would be big enough for me, and if I needed more I could get a second one and link them up next to each other. The idea of 360 degree light is very appealing to me, and the movement in the volksgarden is again supposed to make for very sturdy well balanced plants. Maybe someday I can toy with these ideas I've just never been able to drop all the cash at once to get one.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;84zh7XL15n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84zh7XL15n8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

x10 ~~ stay imaginative and creative everyone! 

[video=youtube;TJUtsFZcBcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJUtsFZcBcE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

Shwagbag I see you lurking about, LETS SEE DAT ASS!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;84zh7XL15n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84zh7XL15n8[/video]


I've seen this video before, and that is a really cool LED light. I think I'd be inclined to stick with the 600w hps, but perhaps 2 400s could be better, a hps at one end and a mh at the other end of the cool tube. 

That being said I just watched it again, and that light is pretty fucking sweet too!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

It uses 420 actual watts of electricity, I mean come on.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

ya it is a serrious led for sure. the growth off it seems amazing too!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Shwagbag I see you lurking about, LETS SEE DAT ASS!


Ahahaha, well I guess I shouldn't keep you waiting. I can't believe its flower time for you already, that flew by. Are you worried about Gary getting stuck to shit when your girls are stickier than super glue?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ahahaha, well I guess I shouldn't keep you waiting. I can't believe its flower time for you already, that flew by. Are you worried about Gary getting stuck to shit when your girls are stickier than super glue?


 ^^ there we go 

I didnt think that far ahead  If the plants eat Mary and Gary then so be it, the circle of life continues... I tell ya what though, the donkeys LOVE eating cannabis plants! Well a donkey will eat almost anything but they get pretty frisky when I bring them indo plant material


----------



## supchaka (Feb 11, 2013)

I predict to see more lazy susans in the near future! Im excited to see peoples different takes on it. I thought I was the originator and alas, someone else had done it. The only one I looked at when I searched though was just a box with wheels and the screen. they pulled the whole box outta the closet so it wasnt very awesome. Im sure if you make one it will have some sort of improvements to it Ill steal back for the next one I make!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

I am seriously considering trying to build a low platform with 4 individual turn tables on it to move each plant in a circle around the light. Hang a light vertically, and a second one above the top to get 100% light coverage over the plants. I won't be doing it until/unless I move to a state where I have plant numbers to worry about, but it has me thinking for sure. 

So I checked out the website for that LED setup, OMG $2400 that is one pricey LED. That being said the site makes some really big claims for their LEDs. They claim that they get 2x the grams per watt of HID, and that their LEDs are the brightest lights on the market, supposedly even more so then HID. Those are some huge claims to say the least, perhaps only matched by the prices of the units.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 11, 2013)

Whodat, have you identified the species of BoxBoss Gary and his old lady Mary?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

they are green anoles @ schwagbag. Whodat the garden looks great, it is so nice of you to give gary and mary a hibernating home. Maybe come spring they'll bless you back.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I predict to see more lazy susans in the near future! Im excited to see peoples different takes on it. I thought I was the originator and alas, someone else had done it. The only one I looked at when I searched though was just a box with wheels and the screen. they pulled the whole box outta the closet so it wasnt very awesome. Im sure if you make one it will have some sort of improvements to it Ill steal back for the next one I make!


Not much to improve on, its a circle with wheels lol. 




Thundercat said:


> I am seriously considering trying to build a low platform with 4 individual turn tables on it to move each plant in a circle around the light. Hang a light vertically, and a second one above the top to get 100% light coverage over the plants. I won't be doing it until/unless I move to a state where I have plant numbers to worry about, but it has me thinking for sure.
> 
> So I checked out the website for that LED setup, OMG $2400 that is one pricey LED. That being said the site makes some really big claims for their LEDs. They claim that they get 2x the grams per watt of HID, and that their LEDs are the brightest lights on the market, supposedly even more so then HID. Those are some huge claims to say the least, perhaps only matched by the prices of the units.



It seems any company grow related has these insane claims about their products. Pardon the pun but they see growers as ripe for the picking.... They know we will pay almost whatever it costs to get the jerb done.

I really like the idea of LED lights but I will wait until the tech gets better and the prices come down  Something I also have my eye on is plasma lighting


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Whodat, have you identified the species of BoxBoss Gary and his old lady Mary?





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they are green anoles @ schwagbag. Whodat the garden looks great, it is so nice of you to give gary and mary a hibernating home. Maybe come spring they'll bless you back.



I forgot lol thanks tryna

I saw something a while ago, a goofy trick to get the male to pump and flash hi red gizzard thing at you,,, but I cant remember what the trick is. Actually for the past few days Gary has been doing his little mating ritual pump thing lol,,, I was chillin with the plants nodding my head to music then I see gary starting to nod to the music then flashing his neck haha, I was stoned and it was funny as hell. 


Mary somehow made it into the vert room now they are both in there, it stays warmer in the vert box.




Edit: here you go  I'll catch him doing it dont worry 

​


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

Awe lizard love how sweet!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I forgot lol thanks tryna
> 
> I saw something a while ago, a goofy trick to get the male to pump and flash hi red gizzard thing at you,,, but I cant remember what the trick is. Actually for the past few days Gary has been doing his little mating ritual pump thing lol,,, I was chillin with the plants nodding my head to music then I see gary starting to nod to the music then flashing his neck haha, I was stoned and it was funny as hell.
> 
> ...


 They use Dewlaps for mating and territorial purposes. And its winter you sure you don't have Gary and Jerry.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> They use Dewlaps for mating and territorial purposes. And its winter you sure you don't have Gary and Jerry.


Im not sure but I havnt seen the other one do it... Maybe they think its summer? Its pretty warm in the vert room, mid to upper 80s (cooltube my ass), and they turn that bright rich green color during the day and stay fairly active. Could they be tricked? I did change from MH to HPS...?
If it is territorial, could he be doing it because I was kinda mimicking the action by bouncing my head to music? Hard to say, I just want more lizards lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im not sure but I havnt seen the other one do it... Maybe they think its summer? Its pretty warm in the vert room, mid to upper 80s (cooltube my ass), and they turn that bright rich green color during the day and stay fairly active. Could they be tricked? I did change from MH to HPS...?
> If it is territorial, could he be doing it because I was kinda mimicking the action by bouncing my head to music? Hard to say, I just want more lizards lol


Youve never seen an anole fight? the initial "bounce" is a challenge, and then they do the dewlap thing, and then thy fight. i used to make them fight eachother they even get territorial against toy dino's with dewlaps out. they are mean and will bite at anything once its escape route is blocked but it doesnt hurt at all. i think their territory is small like 10ftx10ft or something.
[video=youtube;8K4O3XviBtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K4O3XviBtE[/video]

those a full grown.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

Great video I had never seen them fight before. I used to have a pet one, but just one so I never got to see any royal rumbles.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

They even sell them in stores here, its crazy because i used to catch 100's of them as a kid. now they are $6-7 dollars when i can still go outside in the spring or summer and have a bucket full. i'm sure if you get enough whodat you could compost their poop.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> They even sell them in stores here, its crazy because i used to catch 100's of them as a kid. now they are $6-7 dollars when i can still go outside in the spring or summer and have a bucket full. i'm sure if you get enough whodat you could compost their poop.



That vid was hilarious.
As a child I would catch them and hang em from my ears lol same thing with crawfish, let em pinch ya ears. 
I'll find something bright and try to challenge Gary,,, wish me luck


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That vid was hilarious.
> As a child I would catch them and hang em from my ears lol same thing with crawfish, let em pinch ya ears.
> I'll find something bright and try to challenge Gary,,, wish me luck


lol.. That's it, I'm getting a box boss for each of my veg tents to start at least. I can't not do it, thanks for the inspiration and motivation. Anything else I should add to the box to keep them happy? I see you have a heat mat for them and a UVB bulb. Do they try to escape much? I don't wanna find'em all rigored out behind my box and ready to be used as fertilizer lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> lol.. That's it, I'm getting a box boss for each of my veg tents to start at least. I can't not do it, thanks for the inspiration and motivation. Anything else I should add to the box to keep them happy? I see you have a heat mat for them and a UVB bulb. Do they try to escape much? I don't wanna find'em all rigored out behind my box and ready to be used as fertilizer lol.


Haha at first I was like WTF is he talking about "box boss"? plenty  going on. 
That heat mat and uvb only lasted a day before I didnt want to bother with it. I think the 600 puts out enough radiant heat and some uvb,, I think. They can leave if they want lol, oh I do have an ash trey for their water too. I dont feed them so IDK WTF they are eating besides the occasional wasp and tiny grasshoppers, yes I have some tiny grasshoppers lol they do very little damage honestly and I squish them when I can, I'll get a pic if I can.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2013)

Gary Gary Gary. 

Next up, Lizard Wars.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

I remembered what the trick was, a mirror! It hit me, he was seeing himself in my sunglasses which I only recently started wearing because of the vert bulb. Im a stoned sherlock I tell ya .


Edit: Im going to show him this picture 

​​


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

Day 5~12/12

Pics.... 











More pics....











Some other stuff....











Some other other stuff.











?pxBK supercroped several times, topped for two at this point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

hhahah doing the dope fiend lean there whodat. nice super cropping.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I remembered what the trick was, a mirror! It hit me, he was seeing himself in my sunglasses which I only recently started wearing because of the vert bulb. Im a stoned sherlock I tell ya .
> 
> 
> Edit: Im going to show him this picture
> ...


How did it go with Gary? Did it piss him straight off when you flashed the pic? lol Your shit should be exploding here quick eh? You've got them nice and cleaned up, ready for KABOOM.



Bobotrank said:


> Gary Gary Gary.
> 
> Next up, Lizard Wars.


LOL, you know, that's not outside of the realm of possibility. That reminds me of the show that I used to watch when I was blowed out back in the day called Street Monkeys. Pretty sure Dee Snider was narrating it and for some reason I enjoyed it when I was good and high lol. Good day peeps.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2013)

My old time favorite stoner show was Kids in the Hall. That shit was epic.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

Going good so far 











Need some bandaids afterhandling this BnS x SB1  a sight for sore eyes.






MVK supercroped and topped for eight  I think shes long due for a transplant 






Check out this totally original idea I came up with all by myself!
mmmfmfffffflolol
























Your argument is invalid..... 







G.a.r.y.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha thats fuckin awesome man! See you did change it, I was actually gonna say u could make it without the pole and just manhandle the rotation a little more and u read my telepathy!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Haha thats fuckin awesome man! See you did change it, I was actually gonna say u could make it without the pole and just manhandle the rotation a little more and u read my telepathy!


The bitch needs a pole and Im going to give it to her.  

Actually I may just put the extra swivel wheel in the center. I found a junk chair and took the wheels off. 
Next one I build will be of thicker plywood and better wheels,,,, honestly its a piece of junk lol but I got by with what I had on hand.
Thanks chacka!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 12, 2013)

Would you consider evicting Gary or Mary the first time one of your glorious colaz becomes riddled with lizzerd deuce?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the turn table bro that is going to be epic once those walls fill in. Seriously it just might be Legen.......wait for gary to finish mating.......dary!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Would you consider evicting Gary or Mary the first time one of your glorious colaz becomes riddled with lizzerd deuce?


Charge it to the game my friend,,, lol I dont know if I could evict Gary even if I tried  Hes got that crazy look in his eye.




Thundercat said:


> I love the turn table bro that is going to be epic once those walls fill in. Seriously it just might be Legen.......wait for gary to finish mating.......dary!


Thanks bro  Its working out great, I can gain access to the plants with ease.
Project x will be epic for sure, Im confident I'll hit 1gpw in soil.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Who, stopping in finally.
I think Gary is cool and need one of my own now though.

The plants look great and that rotating table is catching on and I like it as well.
I have a rectangle, but could put 2 in there and still get to everything...hmmmm...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Howdy Bass good to see ya. The HS is sweet asfk, and so easy to make.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Day 7~ 12/12

The G man.  









Discovered 1 last male so that brings me to 5 on this side. It was a blue pit. I got 3 females from the 5 BPs, two are in the vert room and one is still vegging for clones,,,, its a stanky one for sure 












BP







I think I'll go ahead and put the hps bulb in here tomorrow.
I found 2 more males on this side, I just went ahead and put in 2 mothers I was going to use (1-BnS x SB1 and 1-MVK).... no sweat at all, things are looking good and I still have another decent plant to put in if I want/need to  I'll just have to start some more seeds  in 2+months time I'll have some nice plants for next grow.







I got the rings in finally.... looking a bit goofy but they will form up nicely I think. 






MVK added tonight. 3 gallon container xplanted earlier today from a 1.5.
A 16 header this one is 






Can just tell this BnS x BnS is gonna stack some chunky buds 






Another MVK







Stay cool peeps~
&#8203;


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

storming along fella, what pips you thinking of popping?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> storming along fella, what pips you thinking of popping?


IDK  I may have to get stoned and ponder a while


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

man i get veg area envy seeing you guys over the pond. lightmovers for veg, sheeeeeeeeit. blaze 1 who!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I really like the way you've got those guys pulled under the ring. I gotta grab one of those to put into the pot with my WW mom, she would take very well to that.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I really like the way you've got those guys pulled under the ring. I gotta grab one of those to put into the pot with my WW mom, she would take very well to that.


I like the rings for certain strains, I've found that some don't need it though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I like the rings for certain strains, I've found that some don't need it though.


yea sometimes they take up a ot of real estate they didn't need too as well. WD, things looking good. Hopefully everything else is fem.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the way he only has pretty much the one ring on each of them, to give a lower anchor point and I'm sure that will greatly help support the upper branches really well.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 7~ 12/12
> 
> The G man.
> 
> ...


Very cool man who needs hydro when got growth to match nicely done whodat i had a feeling u where gonna bring it as usual great job never fail to learn something im likeing the box of bud more and more what a way to utilize that lamp!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks DL, they have grown an inch a day for the past three days  I decided to check once I really started to notice growth, and I look at these plants for hours each day lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 14, 2013)

Digging it bro id much more prefer growing around my lamps than under them i have a spare 400 i may just put to work.


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 14, 2013)

nice and green, what ppm u at?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i get veg area envy seeing you guys over the pond. lightmovers for veg, sheeeeeeeeit. blaze 1 who!


Im blazin Don! 
I starting to think a light mover is one of the best choices Iv ever made 



Thundercat said:


> I really like the way you've got those guys pulled under the ring. I gotta grab one of those to put into the pot with my WW mom, she would take very well to that.


Go for it 



Shwagbag said:


> I like the rings for certain strains, I've found that some don't need it though.


Just another variable to consider  growing is so much fun. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea sometimes they take up a ot of real estate they didn't need too as well. WD, things looking good. Hopefully everything else is fem.


^^^Just another variable to consider  growing is so much fun. 
Im pretty sure everything is female  I even got rid of 2 females a few days back to make room, that was part of the plan from the beginning, Id rather have too many plants than too little.



Thundercat said:


> I like the way he only has pretty much the one ring on each of them, to give a lower anchor point and I'm sure that will greatly help support the upper branches really well.


If things go too well this will backfire on me lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> nice and green, what ppm u at?



I dont know 


Ahhhh I love it. Peeps think Im growing hydro.

Running in soil jones  hydroton on top.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Digging it bro id much more prefer growing around my lamps than under them i have a spare 400 i may just put to work.



An amazing idea struck me last night regarding this,,,, I can't speak on it though lol in time! Im considering this as icing on the cake that it "PX".


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I dont know
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I love it. Peeps think Im growing hydro.
> ...


I forgot about the supersoil, and say the hydroton and was gonna ask you about the metal in the res lol.
Stoners for ya.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Approaching two inches of growth in the last 24hrs for the vert side  These things are going nuts,, I would also like to remind you all that my temps have been in the mid to upper 80s, the plants seem to love it. The temps are about 7f higher in the vert side due to the uneven lengths in ducting (because of the cooltube and a slight bend over the scrog)


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

What exactly is gonna backfire? I can only see good things coming from those plants. Are you concerned with the space once they get a little bigger?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2013)

Im still here! 
Looking just dandy


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> What exactly is gonna backfire? I can only see good things coming from those plants. Are you concerned with the space once they get a little bigger?


Needing to support monster buds with only one ring, Iv had plants tear themselves to pieces  ok no that dramatic but an entire canopy collapsing in on itself midway through flowering is only slightly enjoyable because you know your doing a good job lol I had that happen on a 4x8 canopy of ak, I was COVERED in sticky by the time I finished getting the second trellis in and all the colas standing back up. Iv witnessed 2 foot tall 4+ oz plants just start splitting branches off like its the thing to do lol one nearly did a front flip out of the 5 gal bucked it was in, no shit this thing was bent 180deg just about touching the floor lol. 






growman3666 said:


> Im still here!
> Looking just dandy


Hey you, I was just on my way to your journal,,, promise


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey if they are falling over on them selves then that just means we are doing a good job! I usually use stakes to hold things up, but once in awhile I'll walk in and one will have leaned over like you said just about touching the table outside my tray. When I had my big sativas I had to tie a ring of line around the buds about 3/4 of the way uo to keep them from all falling to the sides. I say these today thought they were pretty neat http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-The-Large-Wrangler-Plant-Support-System.asp#


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey WhoD, do you follow sub's recipe for SS or are you using your own? I know you posted your recipe in the 600 a loooong time ago. MVK in the horizontal showing some awesome potential already! I think you'll like the rings alot. I'd use them every time if I were you, I've seen your buds. Fuggin HEAVY son! Nugs likes to do exactly what you're doing at first and then attach them to the rings with pipe cleaners or garden ties after the stretch when they start to add weight. FLOP playa, FLOP FLOP (upside down colaz) lol nu-night. 

[video=youtube;EF8GhC-T_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo[/video]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

Do u have any pix left of that ak47 u where just talking about i just wanna see if it the same one im thinking of cuz those where some the biggesst assed buds i think i ever seen indoors i couldnt have imagined what woulda happened if u did those gals outside mang would been spic on tooooo many levels yo dang man! Bringing back some memories now shweeeeeet!


----------



## Psychild (Feb 15, 2013)

Not even gonna lie....your one of the few select growers who make me really wanna get back into this again. Dam you lol.


Fuck the government.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 15, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Do u have any pix left of that ak47 u where just talking about i just wanna see if it the same one im thinking of cuz those where some the biggesst assed buds i think i ever seen indoors i couldnt have imagined what woulda happened if u did those gals outside mang would been spic on tooooo many levels yo dang man! Bringing back some memories now shweeeeeet!


AK47 does def make some donkey kongers! Its my goto strain for yield, and its dank as hell although I rarely smoke it unless its for insomnia. Shit knocks my d$*k in the dirt BAD! You know he's got the pix! lol

I took some time this am and looked back from the beginning of this grow. I just love the way you do shit. Box caulked, electrical clean in interior, ducting efficient and throrough. A noob could read your thread and follow your methods exactly and learn everything he needs to know right here. He couldn't do what you do, but it would be a great place to start! lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey you, I was just on my way to your journal,,, promise


Lies!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ lolololololololol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> AK47 does def make some donkey kongers! Its my goto strain for yield, and its dank as hell although I rarely smoke it unless its for insomnia. Shit knocks my d$*k in the dirt BAD! You know he's got the pix! lol
> 
> I took some time this am and looked back from the beginning of this grow. I just love the way you do shit. Box caulked, electrical clean in interior, ducting efficient and throrough. A noob could read your thread and follow your methods exactly and learn everything he needs to know right here. He couldn't do what you do, but it would be a great place to start! lol


I thought AK-47 was a sativa?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

Its got both an indica and sativa dom phenotype, not sure which he had though.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey WhoD, do you follow sub's recipe for SS or are you using your own? I know you posted your recipe in the 600 a loooong time ago. MVK in the horizontal showing some awesome potential already! I think you'll like the rings alot. I'd use them every time if I were you, I've seen your buds. Fuggin HEAVY son! Nugs likes to do exactly what you're doing at first and then attach them to the rings with pipe cleaners or garden ties after the stretch when they start to add weight. FLOP playa, FLOP FLOP (upside down colaz) lol nu-night.


Iv actually been using a hybrid of subs and vicks SS, I made it over a year and a half ago so I cant tell you exactly what it is. I had good results using subs and good results using vicks, I had amazing results with the hybrid and the additional use of teas. 


"Would ya look at that" I forgot about that shit lol Dude is soooooooo annoying! 
This was the ak in my rrdwc system. 4 plants, I think this came out to just about 5lbs. 










onthedl0008 said:


> Do u have any pix left of that ak47 u where just talking about i just wanna see if it the same one im thinking of cuz those where some the biggesst assed buds i think i ever seen indoors i couldnt have imagined what woulda happened if u did those gals outside mang would been spic on tooooo many levels yo dang man! Bringing back some memories now shweeeeeet!



The one and only 

A week or so from harvest.








Day 35  






Still day 35 lol  I forgot how much ass these things were kicking. I miss my little weeden but dont regret my move one bit, Im very happy where Im at today.






Day 35









Heres the original post the day I got the second trellis in.
Day 42 I believe.
I really enjoyed going back through that journal, thanks.

And no, I did not stop to take pics of the canopy killing itself lol Im amazed by people sometimes... "I just cut three of my fingers off, let me post an update on facebook about it" lol get that shit taken care of you moron lolol 
But you can see some of the colas all bent n' shit... It was not easy. 



whodatnation said:


> Update
> 
> AK
> Had to add another layer of trellis because the canopy started to collapse on itself.
> ...





Psychild said:


> Not even gonna lie....your one of the few select growers who make me really wanna get back into this again. Dam you lol.
> 
> 
> Fuck the government.


Sorry to hear of your situation bro, good to see you around again though.
 



Shwagbag said:


> AK47 does def make some donkey kongers! Its my goto strain for yield, and its dank as hell although I rarely smoke it unless its for insomnia. Shit knocks my d$*k in the dirt BAD! You know he's got the pix! lol
> 
> I took some time this am and looked back from the beginning of this grow. I just love the way you do shit. Box caulked, electrical clean in interior, ducting efficient and throrough. A noob could read your thread and follow your methods exactly and learn everything he needs to know right here. He couldn't do what you do, but it would be a great place to start! lol


Thanks shwaggy  Have come a long way I must say 
Some will call it growers ocd, I read nugs say its oca,,, obsessive compulsive advantage lol

[video=youtube;JlLy_qxVZOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlLy_qxVZOU[/video]



growman3666 said:


> Lies!



hahaha I did stop by, promise!!! I just didnt make my presence known


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Its got both an indica and sativa dom phenotype, not sure which he had though.


oh ok, I never have had it, but I have a purpxak47 going into flower in a day or 2...damn the flowering room should have been switched 2-3 weeks ago...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeeez-us. I forgot how dank Weeden was. Makes me wanna go get... high


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

Sadly I've never had it yet either, but I hope to change that at the cannabis cup. I have just done a bunch of reading about it cus I've wanted to grow it for awhile.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 15, 2013)

Good info on the super soil thanks WhoD. I use sub's but I add a few extra things. I'm just now getting around to learning more about soil science though. I've had a few issues lately and I'm trying to hammer down whether its soil induced or environmental. I'm still running Co2 and the temps were at about 85-87 at plant tops with RH around 35-50%. Some strains were fine, others no likey (perpetual with too many strains). I tried raising the lights to drop the temps a bit and they seem to be happier now. I just don't want to sacrifice yield and density for having my light too high and compromising maximum penetration. Whoa that sounded kinda raunchy! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Good info on the super soil thanks WhoD. I use sub's but I add a few extra things. I'm just now getting around to learning more about soil science though. I've had a few issues lately and I'm trying to hammer down whether its soil induced or environmental. I'm still running Co2 and the temps were at about 85-87 at plant tops with RH around 35-50%. Some strains were fine, others no likey (perpetual with too many strains). I tried raising the lights to drop the temps a bit and they seem to be happier now. I just don't want to sacrifice yield and density for having my light too high and compromising maximum penetration. Whoa that sounded kinda raunchy! lol


I run too many strains as well lol I feel your pain


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh Ya those Ak buds were fucking huge man!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I should have kept my phat mouth shut. Two more males in the horz room... Purdy males though, no homo. 




















I transplanted a BnS x BnS and put it in front and center,,, only to find out its male lol. 








Im going to show these pics to future plants and let them know whats gonna happen if they dare go over to the dude side.












Compost is looking more like soil  should be good in 2 months I think.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2013)

what the hell you doing,getting all them males.
they do look good tho,as do the rest,hope the best for the rest.

it be nice to have one of them asses around,to eat my plant matter.

compost is going to be badass.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

Now that is how you get rid of grow evidence! Nice compost piles too. Sucks about the males.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 15, 2013)

I WANT A DONKEY YOU LUCKY MOTHAFUCKA U lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep meaning to take a pic of the compost setup near my kids school. You've probably seen them, but I'm impressed with them nonetheless. They look like a big white worm 10 feet tall and 20 feet wide and about 50 yards long. A tractor device makes them as it lays out the plastic they're in... I'm just making it confusing. Lol do you know what I'm talking about?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> what the hell you doing,getting all them males.
> they do look good tho,as do the rest,hope the best for the rest.
> 
> it be nice to have one of them asses around,to eat my plant matter.
> ...


IDK what Iv been doing. Im not going to use a heat mat this next seed run. Still cant decide what to pop.......



Thundercat said:


> Now that is how you get rid of grow evidence! Nice compost piles too. Sucks about the males.


They LOVE eating it.



Hotsause said:


> I WANT A DONKEY YOU LUCKY MOTHAFUCKA U lol


haha, I'll bring one to the cup, so it can eat anyone wearing hemp clothing. 



supchaka said:


> I keep meaning to take a pic of the compost setup near my kids school. You've probably seen them, but I'm impressed with them nonetheless. They look like a big white worm 10 feet tall and 20 feet wide and about 50 yards long. A tractor device makes them as it lays out the plastic they're in... I'm just making it confusing. Lol do you know what I'm talking about?


lol just a tad confused haha jkjk I think I know what your talking about...
Fucking hell I need one of these to roll around in!!!
"oh oh whats that? I cut you off??? Dont make me engage this bad mother fucker!" lol

[video=youtube;TP_lMmd3npE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP_lMmd3npE[/video]




Plantes 








BnS x SB2








Edit: These are in here for sexing, Im wasting no more love growing out these fking males.
?p x BK, look at that purple stem on the left  this one should be frosty... if its female.














Started a quick brew (24hr, I dont really need the massive microbe population because my soil is already teaming. I didnt use a bag either, just threw the ingredients in there )


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

OK this may actually be doable in like 10 years.

[video=youtube;ZGBQq0P5AHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGBQq0P5AHw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;GqiS3f4gxCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqiS3f4gxCQ[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm gonna take a picture and its kind of weird I think of u everytime I drive by it. No homo?! I'm 99% certain it's cooking compost in these giant fucking panda film looking tubes!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2013)

Dude pls make the donkey male pic your new avi, LMAO. The industrial compost pic is who'd back to the future.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Dude pls make the donkey male pic your new avi, LMAO. The industrial compost pic is who'd back to the future.



Only if you never change your av


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> IDK what Iv been doing. Im not going to use a heat mat this next seed run. Still cant decide what to pop.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO that would be fucking epic. My uncle in texas has a Donkey me and my lady love to death His names JACKSON lol. Looks almost identical to yours but im sure most do... I could be wrong. Anyway that is by far the best way ive seen to get rid of males or extra plants lol i miss you bro BRING YOU ASS BACK TO CO ALREADY. Whats to be expected from the MVK? 
Also i put a 400w light in my Flowering tent last night to go along with my 600w Cant wait to see how this turns out in T-Minus 1 Hour 45 Minutes


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2013)

That sounds like fun, Hotsauce. I just added a 400w equivalent veg spectrum LED to my flower tent... it's a disco in there now. I'll take pictures.

Garden is looking dope on a rope (er, a screen) Whodat. I'ma go brew some tea, too  Have a good day brosef!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2013)

The purple on that stem is intense, should be interesting to see if the flowers carry the trait too. I've gotten some definite purple hues if you look at some pictures of my mango buds I grew a few years ago next to the widow for example, but I've never really had purple buds. I have always wanted one mostly for the novelty but i want genetic purple obviously I'm not trying to stress my plants with cold weather. A friend suggested that to me the other day and I just shook my head.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;GqiS3f4gxCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqiS3f4gxCQ[/video]


That video is the truth.
I cant get anyone else around me to see things the way I do.


Thundercat said:


> The purple on that stem is intense, should be interesting to see if the flowers carry the trait too. I've gotten some definite purple hues if you look at some pictures of my mango buds I grew a few years ago next to the widow for example, but I've never really had purple buds. I have always wanted one mostly for the novelty but i want genetic purple obviously I'm not trying to stress my plants with cold weather. A friend suggested that to me the other day and I just shook my head.


I too am looking for a plant with truly purple or other colored BUDS and not the leaves.
I have strains that will purple but not the way I want.
Smelly Cherry By Breeders Boutique looks to be such a strain from what I have seen .


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

genuity said:


> what the hell you doing,getting all them males.they do look good tho,as do the rest,hope the best for the rest.


Interesting links... Im looking into more info.

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1756828

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-marijuana-growing/741353-how-produce-mostly-females-standard-seeds.html


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> The purple on that stem is intense, should be interesting to see if the flowers carry the trait too. I've gotten some definite purple hues if you look at some pictures of my mango buds I grew a few years ago next to the widow for example, but I've never really had purple buds. I have always wanted one mostly for the novelty but i want genetic purple obviously I'm not trying to stress my plants with cold weather. A friend suggested that to me the other day and I just shook my head.




The purple wont come through on the buds, the purple stem is how ?p got its name  the mother used.


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


Love that vert shit man, looking good!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The purple wont come through on the buds, the purple stem is how ?p got its name  the mother used.


Well thats a crying shame I guess.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

Day 10~ 12/12

Hoarding anyone? 







Do I need to say anything? Ok Ganja FSM Gods, really funny "lol",,, you got me! Jokes over now right? 
Transplanted and sexing the 4-3D and 2-MVK I had in party cups... They were starting to decline in health from no nutes or fresh roots.. 
Anyone have any input on those links about influencing gender in early stages? 






Four of these ARE females though  The MVK front right has been in here a few days now so no sign yet, but she is looking fucking great  16 header.




















Blute Pit still vegging, she is a beauty too 







MVK
Hotsauce~ I dont really know what to expect with the MVK so cant help ya there. I hope its good lol I got a tone of those seeds. You still got them?


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats a good point whodat. Ive always thought Environmental had alot to do with the Sex your seedling turn out to be. I have a very High Female / To male Ratio (I believe ive only popped 1 male from seed). 
I for one think its because i Veg my plants for so long but there could be other environmental factors that play into it that i dont know about. I dont remember the last time something came into my room and left to flower withing a month.
And yes i still have every seed you gifted me I think you gifted me more but i cant remember i have 2 identical seed storage things that were unmarked


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2013)

good info in them links.

i treat my seeds/seedlings like gator eggs,and i get a good f/m ratio.i try to stay around 80f-85f all in veg(from ground break to 6 weeks veg.)

unless its a chemD dom strain,high males with them.


haha,all them dam bulbs,so whats up with antti flow xxxl,how long you gonna let that sit?
you should do aa write up,or.....find that post for a mofo.

plants looking spot on.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not a believer that environment determines male vs female other than creating hermies which we all know I'm a pro at  oh I did end up hashing that one plant. It was fucking potent too, unfortunately after you took a bud and removed all the seeds it looked like Charlie browns Christmas tree!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 10~ 12/12
> 
> Hoarding anyone?
> 
> ...


looking good my friend. cant wait to see them develop over the weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Thats a good point whodat. Ive always thought Environmental had alot to do with the Sex your seedling turn out to be. I have a very High Female / To male Ratio (I believe ive only popped 1 male from seed).
> I for one think its because i Veg my plants for so long but there could be other environmental factors that play into it that i dont know about. I dont remember the last time something came into my room and left to flower withing a month.
> And yes i still have every seed you gifted me I think you gifted me more but i cant remember i have 2 identical seed storage things that were unmarked



Thats cool bro, I used to have good f/m ratios  
I'll see you in april  we gonna get high brotha! 



genuity said:


> good info in them links.
> 
> i treat my seeds/seedlings like gator eggs,and i get a good f/m ratio.i try to stay around 80f-85f all in veg(from ground break to 6 weeks veg.)
> 
> ...


I dont plan on picking hydro back up,,, but plans usual change, eventually... but I have no desire to go back to hydro.



The system would be simpler with the 1/2" feed located at the tops of the plants res's instead of the bottoms,,, then you wont need the check valves... but then it wont be complicated lol. Keep in mind this was my first go at any kind of hydro much less building a system myself,,, Im sure improvements can be made. 



whodatnation said:


> Thar she blows!
> 
> Aunt flow #3 XXXL
> 
> ...



This is the original aunt flow.....................




whodatnation said:


> I'll call her aunt flow... where do I start?
> main res- 27gal but not near full when the system is running.
> two plant res' top off @ 20gal I think... When I empty the system and fill it with fresh water I'll measure it out.
> Each plant res is fed by its own 400gph sump pump through a 1/2" line @ the bottom and has 3- 1" drains located @ where I want the water level to stay, I really dont want my room to flood so I went with more than needed drainage.
> ...







supchaka said:


> I'm not a believer that environment determines male vs female other than creating hermies which we all know I'm a pro at  oh I did end up hashing that one plant. It was fucking potent too, unfortunately after you took a bud and removed all the seeds it looked like Charlie browns Christmas tree!


Lets hope your wrong! How could I have possibly made male dominate seeds  We shall see what comes of all this!!! 
Have fun with that hash bro  try not to have another nervous breakdown 




billcollector99 said:


> looking good my friend. cant wait to see them develop over the weeks.


Thanks bill  You still got all of your wonderful genetics? Id love to grow out some of that cougar


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats cool bro, I used to have good f/m ratios
> I'll see you in april  we gonna get high brotha!
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bevy of gear at the moment. however, i have to make some more cougars. need a good boy and girl to make f2's. that will probably be on my agenda after i move.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

I know there is alot of controversy about the sex of seeds and such, but I am kinda by the belief that they are what they are. I doubt you created male dominant seeds, but rather just happened to get bad luck with which seeds you happened to take out of the pile I think is more likely. It does suck getting males, but I think you run enough seeds and it will usually end up 50/50 eventually. I could be very wrong here I havn't done a ton of reading on it. I just don't remember seeing anything that was actual evidence and not just here say and conjecture with regards to influencing sex.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

Watercolor I did last night. Not supposed to be anything, it just is.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

It a Girl  MVK







Another MVK







Vert






Horz







BnS x SB1











BnS x BnS 2 (I used two mothers, they were fairly identical) 











3D on the left, MVK on the right, both females. One 3D male discovered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

looks a little daunting to a beginner at DWC but i bet it;'s a doddle once you understand it properly. 

props man, sweet set up


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

Sweet finally got some girls showing thats awesome!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 18, 2013)

Progressing amazingly! 

Bravo WhodDat. Bunch of great work being done here

cheers
swampy


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

I went on a pr0n spree and boy is it good 
loading...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Well this is just dandy 







Need a cheap, effective, organic, eco friendly,pet friendly, plant friendly, pleasant smelling, easy to make, cheap to make, fun to make, good to make, smoke a bowl way to prevent mold, mildew and bugs? Well here you go 
A mix I learned from another grower, Dice, who learned it from someone else, and the cycle continues 
Iv been using this for several years and the only time Iv had a problem is when I *stopped *using it. 


*Dice~
"Its safe to spray on your buds, flowers, fruit, what ever...*
*Also if it gets in your organic soil, no big deal, unlike some other over the counter chemical sprays, it wont harm your soil...*

*Also this spray works best as a preventative"



*This is what you need.
Apple cider vinegar, whole cloves, cinnamon sticks, 100% Lemon juice, fresh orange (yummy) and biodegradable dish soap.








Ultra hightech mixer bit. Completely balanced.







Recipe for one gallon.

1/2 teaspoon whole cloves, crush.
1/2 cinnamon stick, crush. 
1/2 large orang pealed, peal only, torn to bits,,,, enjoy the orange. 
2 tbs 100% lemon juice.
1 tsp apple cider vinegar. 
Mix very well for a fe minutes.
Let steep for 24hr, stir occasionally.
24hr later, add 1 tsp biodegradable dish soap, mix well, and strain.
Once strained well your good to put it in a sprayer. Of course dont spray under your HID lights, its good to get under the leaves too.

There you go!
Iv seen organic bug/mold sprays at grow shops with exactly this in it, only difference is its $20 a liter.  








Secondary measures... Garlic plants.






BP!






FRONT 







BACK






SIDE TO SIDE!











Now now,,, clean your thoughts up.







Mini buds!







Gary on the move.








Gary chilling.









Gary, strike a pose!







The Claw.???







Other plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

thx for the recipe.

speaking of, 

[video=youtube;RJc0M4CjmNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc0M4CjmNg[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you flowering the vert stuff? I thought it was in veg


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Those are just pre buds,,, like pre flowers in veg...






lol jk.
Both cabs have been in flower for almost two weeks  someone is behind


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 18, 2013)

I was going through WhoD update withdrawals and had to check in. If you don't update for two days the growth rate looks like a week so I need to stay caught up lol. BP is going to be stellar! All of it will be but wow just look at that beautiful stretch and node placement. Vert looking tight!! I think my real favorite is the MVK though. Mainliners are looking like this isn't your first rodeo, what are your thoughts so far?



Does Gary have a favorite plant!!? Have you seen him eat anything since the wasp? l thought Mary was in the vert and Gary was in the other tent? Are you trying to hook them up? lol

[video=youtube;ZLDzPH-cBhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLDzPH-cBhw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2013)

I havent done preventative for mites after I stopped seeing them....2 months later I have mites again and I am gonna use that organic recipe to see how it goes.

Thanx Whodat!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

Walls are looking bad ass! 

And we should figure out a way to meet up at the CUP I'm going with a couple guys too.


----------



## Psychild (Feb 18, 2013)

Somebody give me a place to crash for the canny cup!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I was going through WhoD update withdrawals and had to check in. If you don't update for two days the growth rate looks like a week so I need to stay caught up lol. BP is going to be stellar! All of it will be but wow just look at that beautiful stretch and node placement. Vert looking tight!! I think my real favorite is the MVK though. Mainliners are looking like this isn't your first rodeo, what are your thoughts so far?
> 
> View attachment 2532108
> 
> ...



OMG I would stab his boat with my knife! Or stab him lol how the fuck do people remain so calm? lol like dude Im fucking fishing here ok. lol Is that the "look at that" guy? lol

I tucked back allot of the fan leaves, I couldn't bring myself to pluck them... Iv been seeing some very interesting stuff on defoliation, may give it a go on a few plants. 
To everyone, please no debates on de-faning, Iv read both sides plenty of times and this subject always ends up in some kind of pissing contest. No drama please. 

Im loving the mainlining so far! Everything in the vert side is also technically mainlined except for the one unconventional,, the one that looks like a lady doing an upside down split  The rest is 100% mainline... Its taking to vert scrog VERY well. I think all my plants for now on will be mainlined. 

Gary, that Gary... I had them in separate cabs but the smaller one found its way into the vert side somehow lol, oh well, they get along great 
I learned today that they eat their skin when shedding, I watched it, I was wondering where the skin was going lol... So besides the occasional wasp and skin I have no clue what they eat. I may look into what they like to eat and start feeding them.
I do give them water though.

It would be awesome to have a few dozen or so lizards in the grows lol 



bassman999 said:


> I havent done preventative for mites after I stopped seeing them....2 months later I have mites again and I am gonna use that organic recipe to see how it goes.
> 
> Thanx Whodat!


It works best as a preventative, I would use something else in conjunction with that spray 
I hope you get it sorted bass!



Thundercat said:


> Walls are looking bad ass!
> 
> And we should figure out a way to meet up at the CUP I'm going with a couple guys too.


Thanks TC
For sure. I'll shoot ya my email when the time comes... I is gonna have a blast


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

what is mainlining?
you shooting the plants with heroin?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

Ohhh man, you're gonna be a lizard hoarder! Crazy lizard ganja dude. .5-1.5-4 lizard shit for sale! I peeped what they eat, meal crickets would be the easiest. I used to have frogs and they would crush those things, you can buy them by the dozen. But.... The more they eat the more they'll shit lol. And yes.... That's the "just look at it" guy lol. His youtube channel is edbassmasterpro. The fishing one is a character named "Skippy", and he does several other entertaining weirdos as well lol. 

[video=youtube;ooxTIF98_lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooxTIF98_lQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> what is mainlining?
> you shooting the plants with heroin?


Kinda 

Its selective topping, with a mix of lst, and super cropping. I think Im the first to adapt it to a 360 vert scrog.

This will explain exactly how to do it, and why its done. 
You can do it with clones too, just takes a little more lst.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

oh. lol same tecnique, diff name lol.

im gonna go shoot a pic of the skeleton of my last grow


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

lol hes picking his nose and flicking boogers in the interview!

[video=youtube;WNCdy0hCDnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WNCdy0hCDnE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> oh. lol same tecnique, diff name lol.
> 
> im gonna go shoot a pic of the skeleton of my last grow



I'll be looking out for it


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is one of it when it was alive


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pic  Thats not a 100% mainline though.
Love the new av btw  Real tight.

edit: this picture shows it very well.
Notice there is no other side branching.




nugbuckets said:


> *....Main-Lining was born.....
> *View attachment 2240066View attachment 2240067
> View attachment 2240376


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

everything is stripped but the "main" colas?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Pretty much


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

I really like the uniformity the main lined plants have. Also the way it allows light into the plant is great.

If we do get to meet up you'll have to bring along some of those cali genetics, I've got some more of these strawberrys, and I'd love to pass one of my femmed WW seeds to a friend(I've only got like 5).


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Shit if I can make it out i can bring a handful of bedazzled seeds guaranteed to nut all over your other plants! Who wouldnt want that right?!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I can bring a bunch of beans that are 99% male too! so exciting!


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 20, 2013)

Doe you get better yields out of mainlining. It makes perfect since to me, but I still question the amount of shock your plant is receiving and the amount it can focus of producing flowers. Really enjoying following along.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol so you guys just have killer buds and shitty genetics I see how it is....


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 20, 2013)

Just read that link you posted about main-lining and I take back what I said. It actually opened my eyes and now I know and couldn't be more thankful. Thanks for the post it really opened my eyes to the next level of growing. Are you going for 16 on each?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol so you guys just have killer buds and shitty genetics I see how it is....


 when life hands you lemons,,, ferment them and get drunk. I know, makes zero sense.


cheechzilla said:


> Just read that link you posted about main-lining and I take back what I said. It actually opened my eyes and now I know and couldn't be more thankful. Thanks for the post it really opened my eyes to the next level of growing. Are you going for 16 on each?


Sounds like its make the same impact on you as it did me, and many others  This is my first go with it, so Im still a newb,, but a happy newb. 

Aint seen you on the boards in a while bro, hows it going? Whats been up?


I gots me some pr0n


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

I caught the horz side just as the light turned off.
So Iv defoliated the upper portion of one plant, a BnS x SB1, no reason to take off lower leaves because there are no bud sites down there, the point here is exposing bud sites.
Just experimenting with something new. 











Vert side.
lil puppy blue pit... I think I see some Dizzog in this one.






Others.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 20, 2013)

Really taking off now! Bout to get sticky up in here soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Really taking off now! Bout to get sticky up in here soon.


I can just feel it! Im keeping an eye out for a trichome  cant wait!

Started a full strength flower tea last night. 
Iv been adding small amounts of humic and humate concentrates along with some azomite into the original guano kelp tea recipe... Fuk, just realized I didnt add castings to this batch  I'll do that now and add a pinch of molasses,,, will apply it to the horz side tonight,, vert side got water last night so I will wait two more days to start the next batch.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

I took a pic of the compost worm and totally forgot about it!! Not a very good pic I guess but I was driving after all


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats allot of plastic  woooooorrrrmm  You should get some when its done!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

I really wanna inoculate that whole thing with mushroom spores, and make the worlds largest casing!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

From what I have observed it looks like they mix cow shit with dirt and like old hay or something. The machine just inches along as they feed it with tractors. I guess I do appreciate the farm life a little bit still


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just been busy at Film School. Had to commit to it and stop growing so I can study and work. Feels like I'm growing reading all your journals. It's almost as good as having my own garden, but a time for me to grow again will come in the future. Hopefully sooner than later because I have the bug. I can't wait to grow from seed. Then clone. Then find the best pheno and breed her with the strongest male of my choosing. And then do that until I create my daytime smoke, my creative smoke, and my sleep smoke. Then I can just have a garden of my three queens.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

i'm just imagining it as one massive grow bag lmao. imagine a few slits in the top and say 80 clones lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude there's a green anole shortage in the Midwest! I can't get these little gems right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;FKph1WwPDRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKph1WwPDRE[/video]



Day 15~ 12/12







Blue Pit




















I see trichs!










Another BP, would I be alone saying this one is dog leaning?
















?p x BK





















?p x SB2

















?p x BnS






















Big BP branch 







Off to snap pics of the other cab, lights just came on, for its day 15.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think I realized until you said it about the similarities in our grows. hahah. Looks good mane. The flowering is coming along nicely. It makes me wanna go into mine and check it out. Gotta wait until lights on though. Damn my impatience.lol


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Walls are looking bad ass!
> 
> And we should figure out a way to meet up at the CUP I'm going with a couple guys too.


I will be there not sure if im going Saturday or Sunday but im down. Everythings looking good Whodat. Any MVK in flowering?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I don't think I realized until you said it about the similarities in our grows. hahah. Looks good mane. The flowering is coming along nicely. It makes me wanna go into mine and check it out. Gotta wait until lights on though. Damn my impatience.lol


Thanks.
The wonders of alternating cabs, 24 hour dank time 




Hotsause said:


> I will be there not sure if im going Saturday or Sunday but im down. Everythings looking good Whodat. Any MVK in flowering?


Sounds good bro! Its gonna be AWESOME!

I got 3 mvk in flower in the flat cab, doing dandy. Loading pics 


I LOVE BUBBLE HASH


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

Day 15~ 12/12

[video=youtube;9szEviB_cmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9szEviB_cmM[/video]

Doing good.
Hope the garlic makes it 




Bns x SB1
Defoliated the mains three or four days ago. We'll see 







BnS x BnS 2








MVK






MVK node spacing  ^^^^


BnS x SB2







MVK yungin


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2013)

Man those are lookin' good! The node spacing on that one is really something.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

Agreed, that is gonna be some tight ass buds on her man. Prolly those rock hard buds you can't break by hand!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn Whodat! why the fuck havent i been in here lookin at yours? you grow them exactly how i NEED to start doing mine. great idea with the tomato cages. i need to work on yield...
seriously tho, nice and healthy. good and straight too. much respect!

EDIT: hah. lil bit in common now that i look around more. for some reason i have an identical looking gallon jug that i cut the top part off of, like in your last re-sized pic there.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2013)

very nice whodat,stacking up tight as hell,likeing them mvk a lot.

i like bubble too..............


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 24, 2013)

Just look at those skanks, all prettied up sticking their asses and bewbeez out. Just looking to hook up with a handsome male. Little do they know, they'll die virgins! The MVK looks like a real keeper for as long as you have the accommodations for her lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

&#8203;Day 17~ 12/12

Thanks for the kind words everyone  They are all doing great, as of now though I got some BnS x SB1 beans soaking and in a little ill also soak some SSSDH x Plat Bubba OG  and Candydrop x Stopper OG  
Plan on flowering these around the end of may, nice long veg for the new systems.


You can see I could have done a MUCH better job of filling everything in but unfortunately I didn't have the luxury of getting a long veg in.







BP doing great in the ML vert scrog.







?p x BK
Old spill damage on the bottom, just water + HID lighting.





?p x BnS






Another BP, pumping it out!





Garlic in veg has recovered from me ripping it out of the ground  looking and smelling good. Should help keep unwanteds out, I plan on planting beneficial plants all around the building.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 25, 2013)

Garlic is one I've been meaning to plant outside. I love garlic


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Garlic is one I've been meaning to plant outside. I love garlic



Its really good for you


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2013)

Those verts make me go


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Garlic is one I've been meaning to plant outside. I love garlic


Don't forget the chives...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking great man! The walls are filling up nicely and everythings got some nice little buds on them now! I know I've said it before but I love the uniformity the mainlining has givin you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

all your girls are uniform as fuck man, you got your lst and training down pat. i'm totally picking up tips n tricks left right n centre from your journo thanks man! and Gary!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

looking great Who-as always when I stop by. How many times you water a day with that setup?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks again everyone 
Uploading flat side pics 




209 Cali closet grower said:


> looking great Who-as always when I stop by. How many times you water a day with that setup?



I water some every third or fourth day usually, or longer. Just rain water and compost tea made with rain water.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

&#8203;Day 18




BnS x SB1



BnS x BnS 





BnS x SB2




MVK



MVK on left and a 3D o the right, put in here for sexing but Iv just decided to flower them, they are both female. I also have one of each in veg, both females. 




Nighty night 




Good morning Vert 

Day 19

This ?p x BK is really juicing up  Smells great.









Squat BP nugget.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are filling out really for only day 18!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

Beauties whodat.

That ?P x BK is gonna be some frosty goodness  looks like she took that trait from the Purps huh


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, the changes are rapid now. Gonna be some k0ng3r whodat buds before we know it. 

I don't see Mary or Gary in your last two updates? Are they ok? I'm so worried sick my stomach is turning WhoD!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Damn, the changes are rapid now. Gonna be some k0ng3r whodat buds before we know it.
> 
> I don't see Mary or Gary in your last two updates? Are they ok? I'm so worried sick my stomach is turning WhoD!



 

aint seen em' around since I pulled all the plants out for a good foliar tea feeding.



Thanks for the kind words Bass, Bill, and booty guy


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 27, 2013)

Loving the updates. Really looking forward to seeing that BnS x SB1 develop. Wonder if she'll have tight structure like the SB (cindy/jacky long sativa buds) or chunky BnS's. How're the smells on her? Dank i bet..


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> aint seen em' around since I pulled all the plants out for a good foliar tea feeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Bass, Bill, and booty guy


I feel like someone should play taps..... I bet they come back for some rayz!

Do you have a favorite out of your group yet WhoD? Who are you enjoying watching the most if any?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Loving the updates. Really looking forward to seeing that BnS x SB1 develop. Wonder if she'll have tight structure like the SB (cindy/jacky long sativa buds) or chunky BnS's. How're the smells on her? Dank i bet..


Hasn't helled the node spacing the BnS mom had, but so far as I can see its a decent mix... Im seeing good things in all crosses 



Shwagbag said:


> I feel like someone should play taps..... I bet they come back for some rayz!
> 
> Do you have a favorite out of your group yet WhoD? Who are you enjoying watching the most if any?


Gary was chillin when the light came on last night! Like "wtf, I gotta let you know every time I go somewhere?" lol Gary FTW, hes been around for like 6 weeks now haha! 
Still no sign of Larry.... I assume your asking about lizards lol
Out of the group of plants I find new favorites every other day  Todays fave is the tall Blue Pit! This lady is LOVING the vert scrog, nice node spacing and I think tucking and plucking fans to expose sites has and is working well for all of them  They've hit another stretch in the past few days, should be the last one, just doing great all around.
Also, ?p x BnS (vert side) node spacing is crazy close, yet has a nice frosting going on from the ?p, smells like both of them, would do awesome with a longer veg.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2013)

WELCOME HOME GARY. I'll get the banners from the sign shop tomorrow. LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

Frosty pr0n?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 28, 2013)

*danky dank
*
*ha- bah- ha- bah- 
**ha- bah
**gimme- dat! 
*


whodatnation said:


> Frosty pr0n?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546939


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

the Gary, Frost and Friends show. it should have cheers esque theme music.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2013)

lolololololololololol Gary would be Norm or Cliff????

or.... *Sam*&#8203;?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

Pear tree is in bloom and the bees are,,, well I guess they're busy lol, should have a good crop on this tree  




?p x BnS



?p x SB2




?p x BK



Blue Pit







I'll get pics of the other side tonight, lights come on at midnight.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2013)

?purp x sb2 is looking right,as is BP,love the growth on them.

cool lil bee pic,life keeps on movein.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 1, 2013)

Eye spy some purps perhaps?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

Day 24~ 12/12 for most.

Horizontal cab.





Two 3-d on the left and an mvk.








This MVK looks like it has an SB dad... sb3 i think.
I like her.























Another MVK, heavy leaning BnS. Not sure about her, seems bland I guess.



















BnS x SB2, SB2 structure with that powerful BnS smell I fell in love with, sticky too. I really like her.






















BnS x BnS, good smelling great structure, but not quite the resin production I would like. She has time.




















BnS x SB1, More of these beans already in soil lol. Great smell, citrusy SB but also a hint of the pure fruity BnS, buds are greasy to the touch  good for the ol' fondle and sniff... or just rubbing the flowers all over your face. 
Structure from dad (SB1)
















Flying about the canopy.




























Gary.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> ?purp x sb2 is looking right,as is BP,love the growth on them.
> 
> cool lil bee pic,life keeps on movein.


Bees are very important 



Shwagbag said:


> Eye spy some purps perhaps?


where! hehe


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 2, 2013)

That vertical is gonna straight up look like a wall of nug. 

As for the horizontal cab... looks like they're gonna have huge colas in a bit.

What's in veg at the moment? Gotta get some of my gear in there! Nightly ritual checking this before bed... all's well that ends well, right?



edit: I dunno what he was talking about re the purps? I think he was just referring to the stem color... which never indicates that the calyxes/leaves will fade purple. either way the ?purp crosses will be funkkkkkk. hope that frost stick nug of yogurt cream trait gets passed on with the SB tropical/citrus


danky-dank


peace
swamp


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

Only purple stems Iv seen so far have been on one or two of the male ?pxbk. Im more concerned with other traits  The ?p did get pink bud tips at the end in hydro though, not soil.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking properly funky in here. 

So you still watering with the tea everything third or forth time? Looks like they're all loaded up and ready to go. Gonna have some massive donkeys in there, yes you are.

and... good to see.... GARY!!!!!!!   He was out plugging that las from the other cab. Either that or he ate her. 

Hope you're having a good one, brother.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Killing it Whodat


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2013)

I was showing my wife your pics yesterday, which she was very impressed by, and telling her how I really love the way your plants look man. The color of the leaves, and structure of the branches and it looks like you've got that soil just right the way the leaf edges are just slightly turned up from taking in tons of nutes and using them! 

Glad to see Gary is back too, i was just picturing you doing clean up in a few months and finding a crusty lizard skeleton behind something.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Looking properly funky in here.
> 
> So you still watering with the tea everything third or forth time? Looks like they're all loaded up and ready to go. Gonna have some massive donkeys in there, yes you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bobro  Im still at it with the tea, except last time I was schedule to give them tea I gave them 1tbs blackstrap to each gallon h2o, they really seemed to like it  Im going to brew a P heavy~light flower brew (I hope that makes sense lol, 1/2 strength everything except for the high P bat guano) when its done I will add 1 tsp blackstrap to each gallon h2o to please whats living in the soil already. 

Why P? Because I have barely given them any as of yet, they got plenty of N and K, I just want to make sure they get enough P to swell those buds up 



billcollector99 said:


> Killing it Whodat


Thanks bill 



Thundercat said:


> I was showing my wife your pics yesterday, which she was very impressed by, and telling her how I really love the way your plants look man. The color of the leaves, and structure of the branches and it looks like you've got that soil just right the way the leaf edges are just slightly turned up from taking in tons of nutes and using them!
> 
> Glad to see Gary is back too, i was just picturing you doing clean up in a few months and finding a crusty lizard skeleton behind something.



Thanks allot TC, and mrs TC  These plants are very happy thus so am I. I really appreciate the kind words, I put allot of thought and effort into the grow and plants. 



Not much has changed in the past two days lol, except for some more frosting up  I'll try and get a few macros later.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Everything is coming along really well.
I love the main-lined looking one against the trellis or whatever!

And pink pistils ftw!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Everything is coming along really well.
> I love the main-lined looking one against the trellis or whatever!
> 
> And pink pistils ftw!!



Howdy bass! Thanks a million for the heads up on kelp4less! 

No pink pistils though  lol, just the tips of the buds turned pink in hydro.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy bass! Thanks a million for the heads up on kelp4less!
> 
> No pink pistils though  lol, just the tips of the buds turned pink in hydro.









Maybe the lighting?
Either way they look great and is an inspiration for my future growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, just lighting... BP


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

Pppppp~pr0n 



EDIT: ?p x BK








BP







Yes those are bananas  Pepper seeds planted, in the dome.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am thinking about my garden Who.
Ive been scanning ebay for me seeds


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2013)

oh so nice whodat,?purp x sb is one frosty gal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

I got attacked! lolololololololol That was fun to come into... I was like, what?! 218 likes? Glitch in Matrix? No, just Whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

Post edited~ Not ?p x SB2! Its ?p x BK! 

Smells are getting really nice now, so everything is good but bud size  haha. Im thinking co2 really does make a big deference eh? I may figure something out in the future but for now Im going to continue growing without co2.


Haha bobo you did get attacked, I was shtoned


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh go figure! Shtoner, you! 

Hearing you say that about the CO2 makes me feel better. If you were doing without it I'd be even more jealous than I already was of those crazy AK spears you had in Weeden. Knowing it helped though... that makes me feel less inferior, lol. 

[video=youtube;Vh78T--ZUxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh78T--ZUxY[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh go figure! Shtoner, you!
> 
> Hearing you say that about the CO2 makes me feel better. If you were doing without it I'd be even more jealous than I already was of those crazy AK spears you had in Weeden. Knowing it helped though... that makes me feel less inferior, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh go figure! Shtoner, you!
> 
> Hearing you say that about the CO2 makes me feel better. If you were doing without it I'd be even more jealous than I already was of those crazy AK spears you had in Weeden. Knowing it helped though... that makes me feel less inferior, lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;Vh78T--ZUxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh78T--ZUxY[/video]


WTF?! lol bill and ted. 
Its really flattering when people call you a god and whatnot hahaha but then you have to live up to it! Im just a bro who loves plants 



bassman999 said:


> Bobotrank said:
> 
> 
> > Oh go figure! Shtoner, you!
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

Bill and Ted?! Lol, oh brova!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

waynes world same thing hahahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

There we go!


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2013)

hey whodat

this is a shot of the mom sssdh,in that (sssdh x pbog)

this is her at 6 weeks,and she went 11 weeks...she had a deep haze/matalic taste to her,with a hint of fuel.

ill see if i can find pics of the dad,he was nice stocky,stanky,went fuul term on him,he put out lil resin,but had super tight node spaceing,with fat clusters,that gave loads of pollen.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 29~ 12/12




MVK



BnS x SB2





BnS x BnS







BnS x SB1


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

genuity said:


> hey whodat
> 
> this is a shot of the mom sssdh,in that (sssdh x pbog)
> View attachment 2555334
> ...



Yeah that looks good  and post away G! find those father shots, we'll get Maury if we need to... While he's at it I'll get em' to go through my MVK beans to tell me who the fathers are, so I can separate them... The younger MVK smells just like mom  lemon lime 7~up.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah that looks good  and post away G! find those father shots, we'll get Maury if we need to... While he's at it I'll get em' to go through my MVK beans to tell me who the fathers are, so I can separate them... The younger MVK smells just like mom  lemon lime 7~up.


LMFAO, and the father isssss
[video=youtube;rzhIRwnq-uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzhIRwnq-uE[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL @ Maury. I couldn't help but watch. That chick likes to bOn baaaaaad.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn son!  They grow up so fast. Pretty soon they'll be packing their bags, getting ready to be chopped down and smoked. 

Really liking the BnSxSB structure. My p?xSB look like they could be similar structure... I'm guessing from SB dad? Took a couple snips to try and sex mine... need to flip my next batch in pronto!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;RWPQS0LiuFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWPQS0LiuFI[/video]




Sorry for the shit pics.
Vert side.




?p x BK






Blue Pit






?p x SB2





Blue Pit







?p x BnS


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking great man, that blue pit looks like its bulking a bit now. Looks like a few of the walls are getting close to the top too, gonna be a perfect fit it seems.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ?p x BK



looks very ?purp dom. any yogurt smells on her?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Looking great man, that blue pit looks like its bulking a bit now. Looks like a few of the walls are getting close to the top too, gonna be a perfect fit it seems.


Thanks TC 
The 600 is adjustable, I actually raised it one chain link today, I also propped up the two shorter plants on 1.5 gal containers and they are getting full exposure now  
Im going to look at some of my old pics to see where Im at flower size wise.... More P is on the menu for them. 



Swamp Thing said:


> looks very ?purp dom. any yogurt smells on her?


Just got a hint of it today  She goes through ultra fruity, to fruity yogurt, to like spoiled fruity yogurt when cured. Thats just me though, I have a terrible time trying to express smell in detail  Everything smells really good though lol







Some shitty pics on the way!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

?p x BK




?p x SB2




?p x BnS, really starting to change for the better, smell, trichs, flower size, all increasing. 






I have small bud syndrome  Im sure it will be great smoke though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2013)

It's ok. Quality, not quantity.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> It's ok. Quality, not quantity.


 but I want both! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2013)

To be honest I would feel the same way coming off a grow like Weeden. But you know what you have to do to take it there...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> To be honest I would feel the same way coming off a grow like Weeden. But you know what you have to do to take it there...



Yeah, kidnap people and harvest their co2 lol.

I'll more than make up for it next grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

sup whodat?! I been a busy man lately not had time to check in but to be honest your thread pics are so uniform, healthy happy ladies, i may as well set a timer for 9 weeks n pop back lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah, *kidnap people and harvest their co2 lol.
> *
> I'll more than make up for it next grow


i knew you was from the other world.......


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow as always whodat KILLING IT Standing Ovation 
Theres even a song to you lol KEEP KILLING IT BROOO 
[video=youtube;6o9dXLNuXic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o9dXLNuXic[/video]
WHO DAT WHO DATTTT
lol i like that*

?p x BnS​




*


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah, kidnap people and harvest their co2 lol.
> 
> I'll more than make up for it next grow


Exactly. 

So I'm guessing you're going to be building a new Weeden, then? With people?


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 9, 2013)

Frosted right the eff owt son!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup whodat?! I been a busy man lately not had time to check in but to be honest your thread pics are so uniform, healthy happy ladies, i may as well set a timer for 9 weeks n pop back lol.


Hey Don good to see ya, and thank you 



genuity said:


> i knew you was from the other world.......


We have dreadlocks for a reason 

​


Hotsause said:


> Wow as always whodat KILLING IT Standing Ovation
> Theres even a song to you lol KEEP KILLING IT BROOO
> [video=youtube;6o9dXLNuXic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o9dXLNuXic[/video]
> WHO DAT WHO DATTTT
> ...


Hahaha WHODAT? we dat! Thanks sauce, I'll see ya in end next month  


Bobotrank said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So I'm guessing you're going to be building a new Weeden, then? With people?


Hanging from the ceiling by hooks... forced to run on treadmills,,, i hope they dont tread on me alien dreadlocks.. Im loosing it, time for bowl. 





Shwagbag said:


> Frosted right the eff owt son!


Stanks Booty persone I like seeing


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

Propped up vert side.




BP




Other side.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cgoqrgc_0cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgoqrgc_0cM[/video]

pimpin' brotha... straight up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

coming with that strong pimp hand Dat


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha, nice 600 bar code!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

I dont think you know how to grow man...

lol

Yeah right!!! Plants look amazing Whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the positive reinforcement yall, Im still concerned about the tiny buds... I think it may be temp related (along with genetics of course) I got some decent temps swings and Im sure its effecting the plants... This issue will be fixed for next grow, I cant wait to get that going... Its gonna be ultra pimp.

[video=youtube;2pc3kD2iV8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pc3kD2iV8w[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

I like the painting in that vid. Although I can't figure out who a few of them are. Who's the chick in the middle on the left?

Check yer email bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

lil kim? IDK.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

It kinda looks like Mary J Blige now that I look again. I liked that Whodat video. It's so cool when they do something like that in one shot. Wonder how many takes it took.

So... does temp swings between day and night effect the buds? Is a big swing bad?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

A big swing is not desired, but my temps have been too high for sure, like 85-95 during lights on, lights out around 70... Those temps and swings will be a distant memory next grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

So my swing from 87 to 60 everyday isn't helping things? No wonder my plants perform better during the summer.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So my swing from 87 to 60 everyday isn't helping things? No wonder my plants perform better during the summer.


IMO that will slow things down for sure. My old 8x8 box only had a swing of 5f, perfect I guess.



Edit: aint made it by your thread in a while  all that text is daunting lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Hahaha... that's how I keep the haters away too... lots of writing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yer not gonna get hydro buds out your soil grow... dont get the two confused.

Both of you are so used to your results from your hydro setups, that when you see plants/buds in soil, you are expecting them to look the same.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha... that's how I keep the haters away too... lots of writing.


Haha I made it through!


billcollector99 said:


> Yer not gonna get hydro buds out your soil grow... dont get the two confused.
> 
> Both of you are so used to your results from your hydro setups, that when you see plants/buds in soil, you are expecting them to look the same.


Iv gotten some big ass buds out of soil Bill, I know what Im looking for  

Im gonna smoke this bowl of resin and find a few pics for you, but mainly me haha. 
Yes resin


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha I made it through!
> 
> 
> Iv gotten some big ass buds out of soil Bill, I know what Im looking for
> ...


That being said, yes i know you can get massive growth in soil too, it just takes longer, imho.
Id smoke some resin right about now... I really dont wanna go "buy" herb right now


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> That being said, yes i know you can get massive growth in soil too, it just takes longer, imho.
> Id smoke some resin right about now... I really dont wanna go "buy" herb right now



I haven't bought weed in like 4 or 5 years  thats not going to change either.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hows the rest of the garden/farm doing?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hows the rest of the garden/farm doing?


Not allot going on at the moment, seeing as Im broke lol, dis shit aint for everyone. Iv got personal stuff going though, garlic, onion, radish, spinach, leeks, kohlrabi, carrots, beets, mint (LOVE FRESH MINT IN TEA!) peas,,,,,, something else I cant remember. 

Even considering my current situation, I wouldn't rather be doing anything else  Im confidant everything will turn out fine, in about 3-4 weeks to be exact lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh man I love some mint in my tea too baaaaad. I scored a pair of green anoles today and just let them loose. One is awfully shy and yet to be named, the other is very social and likes to lurk about the plant tops of my flowering self titled lemon bagseed. Her name is Lizzy. Will share some pics when they feel more at home.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 10, 2013)

Things seem to certainly be chunking up! Esp that p?xBnS cross.. looks like it's gonna be the winner in the yield department for sure. (not that it's surprising after seeing the BnS)


Gorgeous dude!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 11, 2013)

Lizzy Chillin'


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

Hahaha thats awesome!!! Would be cool if everyone got lizards lol
Gary and Mary are looking quite skinny 


Rock on Lizzy!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 11, 2013)

hey bro i wouldnt stress as long as the Quality is there. i sure know temps mess me up on yield tho... so i feel ya. just the past couple days weve had a heat wave and its hard for me to compensate for it.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2013)

few pics











fruity yoghurt smelling nugs,with a zinging high.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome pics G, thanks allot! So you agree on the yogurt then? Im not completely smell retarded?


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome pics G, thanks allot! So you agree on the yogurt then? Im not completely smell retarded?


no thing,
yea that smell is strong in some of the phenos.
when i did ?purp,the smell was present,i just could not pin it,it was more soft subtle fruit smell.

these,was strong smelling of that yogurt smell.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

I would think she is a solid 8 weeker, SB was my quickest finisher and ?p was done at 8 weeks for me. How long did this cross take to finish for you? I can see some pistils receding already on my ?p x BK.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2013)

i took most down at around 54 days,and them pics is what most of them(keepers) was looking like.
id say 8 weeks is about right(pheno dependent).


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing how such a sativa looking strain can finish in the time of some of the shortest indica flowering times. Selective breeding goes a long way!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Amazing how such a sativa looking strain can finish in the time of some of the shortest indica flowering times. Selective breeding goes a long way!


And still has a sativa high too!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hahaha thats awesome!!! Would be cool if everyone got lizards lol
> Gary and Mary are looking quite skinny
> 
> 
> Rock on Lizzy!


If you enjoy their company you could score some crickets yo! I got about 100 and some calcium powder which is said to provide nutrients that they normally would process from UVB (hell if I know). I haven't seen them eat yet, but I've tried a few times. They're just chillin for now lol. 

I'm not sure if these little itty bitty crickets will damage the plants yet so I'm releasing just a few at a time.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 12, 2013)

genuity said:


> few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need that in my life!!!!!!!! Sounds bomb looks bomb and i love me some Sativas


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Amazing how such a sativa looking strain can finish in the time of some of the shortest indica flowering times. Selective breeding goes a long way!


I have some C99 that have a sativa high, and finish in 42-49 days


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

Lets get it on.... wope, Lizard style.













BnS x SB2





BnS x SB1





BnS x BnS





Vert side.
I finally caught both of them (pulled the plants out for foliar a week or so ago) and got them into the vert side. 
Gary







Blue Pit, tall one.





Blue Pit, short one.






?p x BK






?p x SB2






?p x BnS




Donkey time.





Rogue onions.







Intended onions. The board is for walking on.





All kinds of stuff interplanted in here.




Radish being one of them.





Some downed pine trees.



Hat for size reference.





I wanted to make a clay pipe, but its not exactly as clayey as I thought is would be. Red from oxidised iron in the soil, I believe. 
I'll certainly be mixing a little of this into me next batch f soil  a safe amount, I promise  
note: probably acidic.



Future garden spot. I gotta build some soil  Not too much though, I;ll let a multi species cover crop blend do most of the work for me. Just time is all.






A beginning of new soil.




Compost 2.5 or 3 months in? I cant remember... Cant wait to taste the food that comes from it  Will be ready this summer.






And another sunset before I know it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

ahahahahaha!! awesome!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> If you enjoy their company you could score some crickets yo! I got about 100 and some calcium powder which is said to provide nutrients that they normally would process from UVB (hell if I know). I haven't seen them eat yet, but I've tried a few times. They're just chillin for now lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if these little itty bitty crickets will damage the plants yet so I'm releasing just a few at a time.


Im gonna get some fiya crickets yo! hahaha.
Story.
Plants move in,
tiny grass hoppers move in, doing minimal damage.
Gary moves in,
tiny grasshoppers disappear,
Gary gets skinny....
To be continued, true story 



Hotsause said:


> I need that in my life!!!!!!!! Sounds bomb looks bomb and i love me some Sativas


It sure helps having talented growers showing it off 



billcollector99 said:


> I have some C99 that have a sativa high, and finish in 42-49 days


One word.
Keeper.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!! awesome!!




lol you see the third one just poking his head out to watch. Peeping lizard!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome update WhoD! Looking like spring in your parts


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the use of the word clayey. That's also some real good looking compost. Amazing what some time will do.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2013)

haha,now i want some milk duds...............


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

That's nasty hahahahaha


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome looking place you have whodat and a great update. My mom has some of the little _Cecilian_ Donkeys back in Georgia. They are chill little dudes and they all have Italian names like Guido and Sal. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good man that is a huge compost pile gonna be some nice dirt!

Plants are looking great too, seems like they are getting bigger for ya.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ What he said... you're gonna be dirt rich! And weed rich, too. 

Dude, I can't decide what to do at this point. The only plants from seed that I have that've shown sex are two males. All the rest are just holding out on me. It's killing me. I think I'm close to 70 days from seed now. 

That said, what do you think I should do... 4 x 7 gallon pots or 9 x 3 gallon pots? I'm tempted to do the 3 gallons, even though I know I'm going to have to do some mandatory tea supplementing along the way....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good old buddy nothing like living off the land. Looks like a nice plot for a garden too, good for you bro eace: 1BMM 

Edit

The lil geckos or lizzards haha i used to have them lil guys everywhere when i lived down yonder haha. They make some cool companions lol. peace bro


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 14, 2013)

Do the 3's; especially if you have the ladies to go in there... 3's are very efficient imo



Bobotrank said:


> ^^^^ What he said... you're gonna be dirt rich! And weed rich, too.
> 
> Dude, I can't decide what to do at this point. The only plants from seed that I have that've shown sex are two males. All the rest are just holding out on me. It's killing me. I think I'm close to 70 days from seed now.
> 
> That said, what do you think I should do... 4 x 7 gallon pots or 9 x 3 gallon pots? I'm tempted to do the 3 gallons, even though I know I'm going to have to do some mandatory tea supplementing along the way....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Swamp. Appreciate the input, and I tend to agree with you. 3's are the best... they've been what I've been leaning towards this whole time. I think What I'm going to do is a combo of sorts. Handful of 3's, maybe one 5, and one or two 7's. Still not sure yet... going to go poke around with my scope and see if I can't find any more girlie parts. Thanks man.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words,,, right back at yas! Been busy as hell around here, finally got some scratch. 

Bobo, 4x4 area right? same as mine.. My intention was 9-3gals each box, but plans change lol. My next setups will have 5 plants in each box, 4-7gals (i think 7) and 1-12gal in each. 

You could go either way, 4 +size ladies or nine normal ones,,, I think the 9 in three is a good rout,,, or 8 leaving one spot for a fan or something.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

yo dude! It's closer to 3x3... maybe even a hair under. And I need to stack this tent full, lol. No empty space!  I've got clip fans.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> yo dude! It's closer to 3x3... maybe even a hair under. And I need to stack this tent full, lol. No empty space!  I've got clip fans.



Are you sure 9-3gal. container will fit in a 3x3? The #3 containers I use have a 12" outside diameter,,,, thats extremely packed if thats the case with yours,,, Im sure it will work out good for you though. 








You all are going to poop your pants when you see the recipe of my new soil  Stayed up (now 2:15 am) and have everything on its way, only thing missing is powdered dolomite lime I should be able to pick that up in town. This is a cannasuer of cannasures list of ingredients I'll be working with,,,, very exciting.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

That's not saying much, I poop my pants when my wife makes me breakfast!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Are you sure 9-3gal. container will fit in a 3x3? The #3 containers I use have a 12" outside diameter,,,, thats extremely packed if thats the case with yours,,, Im sure it will work out good for you though.
> You all are going to poop your pants when you see the recipe of my new soil  Stayed up (now 2:15 am) and have everything on its way, only thing missing is powdered dolomite lime I should be able to pick that up in town. This is a cannasuer of cannasures list of ingredients I'll be working with,,,, very exciting.



Yeah, mine fit... which is weird. Because yours somehow sound bigger? 

Well, cough up the recipe mang!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

Depends how tall they are of course, I had some 3 gal plastic that were pretty tall and narrow. Then I have 3 gal smart pots that are like short tree stumps. They also held quite a bit more than 3 gallons, but are labeled as 3. The was the brand "square roots" I believe. RIU is so much more enjoyable from a PC, 99% of the time Im on my phone and my eyes are going to shit.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Mar 15, 2013)

Bobo are you vert or horizontal? I have some narrower 3 gal's I just got and then some fatter roots containers that chaka's talking about. The narrower ones I could see 9. I was 7 in mine shy of 3 x 3 tent. It's definitely doable. 

Chaka I had the same problem with my phone. I stopped looking at the phone. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2013)

Someday ill have a "yard" like you bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Someday ill have a "yard" like you bru.


And you'll have a ton of yard work to do too, like me lol

[video=youtube;txlXcJDtDwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Well, cough up the recipe mang!



Crunching the numbers here... Its gonna be dank.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2013)

I dont mind doing yard work, as long as i have a purpose.

around here the hardest part is clearing the trees.

acres for 14k


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont mind doing yard work, as long as i have a purpose.
> 
> around here the hardest part is clearing the trees.
> 
> acres for 14k



Yeah Id be doing that job myself lol I can do much more with 14k.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Heres what my list of ingredients is looking like.

Trust me I putting allot of thought into the ratios, but any input will be considered if it hasn't been considered already. Because of the sheer number of ingredients most everything will be added in small amounts, but Im trying to build as much diversity as possible.



Compost~~~~~~~~
Donkey manure
Chicken manure
Oak leaves
Hay
Native soil






Amendments ~~~~~~~
N
Feather meal (12-0-0)
Mexican bat guano (10-1-1)
Peruvian sea bird guano (10-10-2)
cottonseed meal (5-2-1)


P
Fishbone meal (3-18-0)
Indonesian bat guano (0.5-13-0.2)
Steamed bonemeal (0-12-0)
Jamaican bat guano (1-10-1) 
(Peruvian seabird bird guano listed above)
oyster shell flour (0.3-10.5-1) High calcium


K
Alfalfa meal (2-1-2)
Kelp meal (1-.5-2.5)
I'll be using 1-0-10 soluble kelp powder in teas for more K, my compost is already full of it too.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~Other ingredients.~~~~~~~~~~
Crab shell meal (2.5-3-0.5) 
Worm Castings
Azomite, granuler.
Dolomite lime
Epsom salts 
Red sandy clay soil (oxidized iron and other minerals)
Mycorrhizae








World class tea.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mexican bat guano (10-1-1)
Peruvian sea bird guano (10-10-2)
Indonesian bat guano (0.5-13-0.2)
Jamaican bat guano (1-10-1) 
Worm castings 
Soluble kelp (1-0-10)
Humic, and Fulvic acid blend
Humate concentrate
Azomite powder
Blackstrap molasses


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Bobo are you vert or horizontal? I have some narrower 3 gal's I just got and then some fatter roots containers that chaka's talking about. The narrower ones I could see 9. I was 7 in mine shy of 3 x 3 tent. It's definitely doable.
> 
> Chaka I had the same problem with my phone. I stopped looking at the phone. lol


I'm horizontal this time around. Using Smart Pots... I think I'm mixing up my numbers a little bit. Thanks for the help amigo!



supchaka said:


> Depends how tall they are of course, I had some 3 gal plastic that were pretty tall and narrow. Then I have 3 gal smart pots that are like short tree stumps. They also held quite a bit more than 3 gallons, but are labeled as 3. The was the brand "square roots" I believe. RIU is so much more enjoyable from a PC, 99% of the time Im on my phone and my eyes are going to shit.


 Thanks Chaka. Appreciate the good info! 



whodatnation said:


> Crunching the numbers here... Its gonna be dank.


Diggidy dank?



whodatnation said:


> Heres what my list of ingredients is looking like.
> 
> Trust me I putting allot of thought into the ratios, but any input will be considered if it hasn't been considered already. Because of the sheer number of ingredients most everything will be added in small amounts, but Im trying to build as much diversity as possible.


Damn dude! Those are some highly variated ingredients. Yeah, I'd be careful on the ratios, but I'm sure you've got that on lock down. I wonder how any of this will affect flavors... I'm big into the belief that the terroir affects flavor in MJ, and this just made my head spin. Giggidy. Giggidy.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks a lush mix. I can't imagine all the numbers you must have been working with. No Peruvian Seabird Guano?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive got some pacific northwest homo erectus guano ill sell you for cheap.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Looks a lush mix. I can't imagine all the numbers you must have been working with. No Peruvian Seabird Guano?


Good catch Jig! I wrote it down wrong, its peruvian seabird guano not indonesian. 
I wont have any solid quantities until I get my compost lab tested but I think I can get a general idea in the next week probably. In the meantime I'll be looking up detailed analyses of each ingredient (as best I can) and compare. Even then I'll try and stay safe by diluting the final portions a tad. 
Will see if I bust or not 




billcollector99 said:


> Ive got some pacific northwest homo erectus guano ill sell you for cheap.


I knew I was missing something!  
I'll take you up on that.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Pr0n

?p x BK, guessing 15 days left




Foam overflow, ish happens. Was about 2.5 gallons concentrate brewing in a five gallon bucket, ppm after dilution to 6 gallons was 1886.... Its gonna leave a mark lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

I know I've said it before but the frosting on those bichs man, so thick and white. Is that the one you guys say tastes like yougert?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks TC. The mother ?p brought the yogurt to the table, she was the mother and you can see some of her purple stem came through, she brought the frost too. The yogurt I find doesn't really come through (if it comes though at all, different crosses lack it) until the end and really shows up in the cure. Otherwise she is usually slightly but very pleasantly fruityish/berryish.

Im finding different resin profiles too. Some slick/greasy when rubbed between my fingers, some roughish, like glue.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I have some C99 that have a sativa high, and finish in 42-49 days


I was gonna say C99 finishes faster than most indicas i grow


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Day 40 12/12

All in all things are doing good except for some herm issue in the vert cab, the heat has gotten the better of them. Only one that didnt show a sack was the short bp... Iv been withholding this info for almost two weeks now lol (boy that feels good to get off my chest lmao) but have since fixed the issue and they have responded really well. I do see some seeds, but not many. Im not too bummed about it, Im actually really glad its just about 100% likely due to heat stress and not an awful genetic issue. Nothing in the horz cab showed any herm signs, this cab did not have the heat issue. 


Fooling around a little with the camera.

Obviously didnt fool with the camera enough (I'll get the white balance going) They are fading some but not that much lol. Been plucking a few withered leaves every day  fall is coming!


?p x BnS
Mmmmm Im really digging this girl, plump, oily, pungent nuggets  









Short BP








?p x SB2








?p x BK








Tall BP


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

New page bump


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Im sick of this page! too many damn pictures!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

God damn it!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

New page bump  




whodatnation said:


> Day 40 12/12
> 
> All in all things are doing good except for some herm issue in the vert cab, the heat has gotten the better of them. Only one that didnt show a sack was the short bp... Iv been withholding this info for almost two weeks now lol (boy that feels good to get off my chest lmao) but have since fixed the issue and they have responded really well. I do see some seeds, but not many. Im not too bummed about it, Im actually really glad its just about 100% likely due to heat stress and not an awful genetic issue. Nothing in the horz cab showed any herm signs, this cab did not have the heat issue.
> 
> ...




Success


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice, very nice!(in a Borat accent...)

Sucks about the hermis, but like you said at least its not a mystery why. I will say I'm kinda surprised at how some seem to have grown. I was expecting with the vertical light, and vertical scrog, that they would have tried to turn inwards towards the light more then it seems they have. Not a bad thing just an observation, maybe its just the perspective of the pictures. Either way, very nice! TC


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

I speak in borat all the time  thanks.
They do seem to be growing upwards like you said, Iv been helping them along with little wire restraints,,, you can see some in this picture.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

I smell like sweet sweet ganja  I cant stop smelling my fingers! haha.

Everything is doing much better. Iv fixed the temp swings and picked up their tea strength especially with P and a little on K.
Thumb pr0n intended for the 600. 



BnS x SB1, sticky oooh weee. Slick, greasy resin profile.

Bigger looking buds.......>>>>>



>>>>>>>Smaller looking buds lol







BnS x SB2, solid buds. Sandpaper, rough resin profile. I like her allot.





BnS x BnS, little fluffy but nice colas forming. I think I took her to 10 weeks last time. If shes like mom shes really going to start packing it on soon and not let up. 





Sticky to boot!






MVK, smells like black pepper... Sticky too 






3D


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you just put a layer of hydroton on top of your soil? What is the purpose of that? 

I am just amazed at how you get them to line up like little dank soldiers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quit doing bumps and do a man sized line pussy


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Quit doing bumps and do a man sized line pussy


Well then throw down why don't ya!? lol Nice update whoD. 

Lizzy lost her tail! I shut it in the door by accident. Izzy crushes food. She eats about 3-5 crickets per day. I can't get crickets locally though and had to opt for wax worms with powdered supplements. That should do!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Do you just put a layer of hydroton on top of your soil? What is the purpose of that?
> 
> I am just amazed at how you get them to line up like little dank soldiers.


I had it leftover from hydro and wanted to use it, turn out I really like it. Keeps soil from compacting too much and let water soak in very evenly through the surface.... Keeps moisture in too.......... and it looks nice. 

Thanks



billcollector99 said:


> Quit doing bumps and do a man sized line pussy


Not sure what that means but it gets a like anyway 



Shwagbag said:


> Well then throw down why don't ya!? lol Nice update whoD.
> 
> Lizzy lost her tail! I shut it in the door by accident. Izzy crushes food. She eats about 3-5 crickets per day. I can't get crickets locally though and had to opt for wax worms with powdered supplements. That should do!



Poor lizzy  I found another lizard in the veg area, wonder if its gonna stick around lol
Your friends sound well fed and happy  Welcome to crew lizard lol


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 18, 2013)

Lookin nice WhoDat! Glad to hear ya picked up on the P & K... I think they'll thank you tons for it. Bone Meal & Jamaican Bat Guano certainly work wonders in peak flowering. Bummer to hear about the balls, but at least you got em before they spluged all over those defenseless ladies.

MVK pepper sounds nice. Like Jack Herer pepper?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, i was referring to your page bumps.. lol

i was trying to be funny, but apparently the joke was lost.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2013)

I got your joke BC, pages bumps like coke bumps........


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Chow need one little bump get head straight!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

DAYUM those are some trees who. props to you man.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Lookin nice WhoDat! Glad to hear ya picked up on the P & K... I think they'll thank you tons for it. Bone Meal & Jamaican Bat Guano certainly work wonders in peak flowering. Bummer to hear about the balls, but at least you got em before they spluged all over those defenseless ladies.
> 
> MVK pepper sounds nice. Like Jack Herer pepper?


Black pepper, but its changing... Mom had a lemon lime smell, real nice.



billcollector99 said:


> Sorry, i was referring to your page bumps.. lol
> 
> i was trying to be funny, but apparently the joke was lost.


 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> DAYUM those are some trees who. props to you man.


lol if you say so mate! thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

More fooling with camera, low exposure and flash. "automatic white balance" so I guess I cant mess with that. 


BnS x sb2



MVK


BnS x BnS


BnS x sb1


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2013)

sweet looking plants,and pics look good to.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

More Pr0n.

BP




BP




?p x BnS





?p x BK









?p x sb2


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi whodat... Amazing thread!

You mentioned earlier you had planned on using donkey poop for compost, and I wanted to add the following paragraph from Teaming with Microbes:

"Human and pet feces should not be composted because of the possibility that disease organisms might survive even the high heat of the compost process; for the same reason, we personally discourage the timeworn practice of using other manures in compost"

Hope that helps...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks ibitegirls
I'll never stop composting and using manure and guano, Iv been handling shit for years and Im in great health, never been better. When I see a pile of manure I dont see manure, I see compost that will supports plants that will feed and medicate me.

How does it go, FSM made dirt and dirt dont hurt?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

like the white balance setting highlights just the buds. my cam does have that setting but it's no where near as good as yours. mine's out of the ark. 

pics up shiny resin heads just fine


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sticky icky right there!!

Way to grow!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

dude am i trippin or does that thermometer really read under 10c??? last pic


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude am i trippin or does that thermometer really read under 10c??? last pic


Need to get your eyes checked, first your seeing trees and now this! 74.5 f 23.6 c.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

Did someone say bud pr0n?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Need to get your eyes checked, first your seeing trees and now this! 74.5 f 23.6 c.
> 
> View attachment 2580236


every thermo i've seen the mercury was the indicator. there's nothin in that pic at the 75 mark??sorry if thats a dumb question but my peepers are 20/20

nice pr0n though man


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2013)

i was gonna say the samething don.

love them frost pics,can you change the aperture settin?
do you have a tri pod?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

You guys can't see the worlds tiniest line in that pic. It's there. Right at 74.5. Not sure why whodat uses thermometer with the tiniest line indicator in existance, while also having a big black blob that says 44 degrees?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

no shit hahah it's like they ran out of mercury on this batch.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

My bosses at the thermometer plant was all like, You need to get more mercury. And I'm like ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every thermo i've seen the mercury was the indicator. there's nothin in that pic at the 75 mark??sorry if thats a dumb question but my peepers are 20/20
> 
> nice pr0n though man





genuity said:


> i was gonna say the samething don.
> 
> love them frost pics,can you change the aperture settin?
> do you have a tri pod?





jigfresh said:


> You guys can't see the worlds tiniest line in that pic. It's there. Right at 74.5. Not sure why whodat uses thermometer with the tiniest line indicator in existance, while also having a big black blob that says 44 degrees?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> no shit hahah it's like they ran out of mercury on this batch.





jigfresh said:


> My bosses at the thermometer plant was all like, You need to get more mercury. And I'm like ain't nobody got time for that.



My god people the original pic was taken at an angle where the mercury is hard to see,,, like every thermometer!  lol


I dont have a tripod anymore, G  I'll see what all this aperture talk is about!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 22, 2013)

Word sons right on time for the weed pix Niice


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Word sons right on time for the weed pix Niice



Some fresh pics on the way, I know it must be getting old seeing these almost everyday for you all,,, but not for me! 



Hey G, I fizzucked with the ap settings  Oh lawed!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the ap question Genuity, I gots it now, I think lol I'll get a tripod eventually and take some longer exposure shots to try and get more detail?? right track?



Veg





Day 42~ 12/12
Vert.





?p x SB2




Jerks,






?p x BnS







Blue Pit







Blue Pit



Whoops 






?p x BK









1 gal test brew of my new tea concoction,

Smile!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2013)

I love seeing them man, your plants a beautiful. A really fine example of some frosty soil girls.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2013)

haha,hell yea whodat,them pics are getting more crisp,tric are poping out at me,i lke that...............plus that AP,makes that temp show up "BRIGHT"..haha.

right track for sure,i like growing these plants,but putting up some "realalistic photos"<<<pics that make you feel right next to them.
all it takes is A lil time,most people post blury photos,not thinking about the education it can pass on,to the next grower,or just the joy of some good looking pics.

that tea looking happy


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2013)

Totally made my morning with the smiling tea. Them microbes are a happy lot.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey bud... lookin' good in here. You must be getting close to the final push, right???

Had a question about your homemade bug spray concoction (the cloves and cinnamon one). Mine has been steeping for a solid 48 hrs... 2x as long as your recommended 24 hrs. Think it will be too strong and hurt my plants, or am I still ok to use it? No biggie either way... took me about 5 minutes to make, and I got to eat an orange, too.  

Hope all is well. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

jerks lmao chiiiill winstan. at least we're paying attention ish


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 23, 2013)

Slirrrp thanks for that splendid frosty pictorial Whodat looking real good.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bud... lookin' good in here. You must be getting close to the final push, right???
> 
> Had a question about your homemade bug spray concoction (the cloves and cinnamon one). Mine has been steeping for a solid 48 hrs... 2x as long as your recommended 24 hrs. Think it will be too strong and hurt my plants, or am I still ok to use it? No biggie either way... took me about 5 minutes to make, and I got to eat an orange, too.
> 
> Hope all is well. . .


Thanks bobo. ?p x BK will be coming down soon, maybe 7 days, others look like 2 weeks, some maybe more. 
Use that older stuff at your plants risk. Iv never used it much after 24 hrs,,, I think it starts to take on a funny smell (red flag)... But it may be just fine, IDK. Doesn't it smell really good?  I really like it,,, Im actually about to start a batch right now. Dont forget to strain it well (pantyhose, etc.)
Oranges kick ass! Im gonna plant me an orange tree.





I realized my ladies would need something today and tonight so I ended up making a 5gal batch concentrated to 2 gallons to be diluted,,, it did over foam some but I was prepared...
Your move Bubbles!  (the great foam war, battling the bubbles to no end)





Vert side just got the 12hr brew and the other side will get the 24hr,,, Iv been doing 24 and 36 with the past few waterings, the plants dont seem to mind. 


BP


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2013)

hell yea,looking better n better by the min.

nice concentration of tric.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

The ready brew packs kick ass.







Peruvian seabird guano 
Indonesian bat guano 
Jamaican bat guano 
All purpose bat guano
Worm castings 
Soluble kelp 
Humic acid 
Fulvic acid
Humate concentrate
Azomite powder
Crab shell meal
Blackstrap molasses


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2013)

now thats whats up,looking pro whodat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like someone got his hands dirty!
Very nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

that's a whole lotta shit. 4 x kinds lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The ready brew packs kick ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are sales going live!?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im just gonna thank all schwags posts for the avatar man good job!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Doobs  





Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's a whole lotta shit. 4 x kinds lol.


Well technically 6x shits  Castings and fulvic.


_*"As created by nature, organic fulvic acids are created by soil-based micro-organisms("SBO's") to make minerals and other nutrients assimilable by plants. ( The SBO's consume decayed prehistoric plant matter in humate deposits and excrete the substance known as "fulvic acid", or "fulvic acids".)"*_​


http://www.supremefulvic.com/documents/html/fulvic_acid.php



Knowing this, I should be able to cut out the humate concentrate,,, skip straight to the good stuff... More reading to do on that.



Shwagbag said:


> When are sales going live!?


After some handouts and testing is finished  I'll figure pricing and hopefully find a distributor, then they should be available for purchase. Honestly its all still up in the air for now, still lots to figure out. 



onthedl0008 said:


> Im just gonna thank all schwags posts for the avatar man good job!


Me too!





No ZzZzZzZzzz tonight.


----------



## biglac (Mar 25, 2013)

Whodat whodat who dat say they beat dem saints


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

lol shows what i know about organics lol. i'm still chuckling at doobie's post in the 6 about that fulvic acid man. going to freak you the fuck out. lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol shows what i know about organics lol. i'm still chuckling at doobie's post in the 6 about that fulvic acid man. going to freak you the fuck out. lmao


That was funny,,, sounded like a parody quoting from a movie or something,,, cheech and chong maybe? 

Pics otw.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

MVK 






The bigger MVK (also started late) The whole plant pic cam out shit so this is all you get of her.





BnS x BnS







BnS x SB2









BnS x SB1


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 25, 2013)

Real nice and healthy man i gotta get me some of those cages to put on my buckets!
R u still running co2 whodat i havent read all the way thru?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks DL.

Nope, no co2 now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol shows what i know about organics lol. i'm still chuckling at doobie's post in the 6 about that fulvic acid man. going to freak you the fuck out. lmao





whodatnation said:


> That was funny,,, sounded like a parody quoting from a movie or something,,, cheech and chong maybe?
> 
> Pics otw.


Heh, heh...

Starting at about 1min15secs:

[video=youtube_share;iIFQUBQuq_E]http://youtu.be/iIFQUBQuq_E[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2013)

I just love when he starts laughing.... "Hey man, I already took em"

"hooooohohohohooo...." HAHAHAHAHA.... funny shit doob. I love those C&C movies.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

When I was reading it I swear it started playing out in their voices,,, I knew it was CC, but didnt bother to look into it.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 25, 2013)

Its really nice in there who really is looks like u got ur brew right where u need it the girls are loveing u for it..
Have u checked the ppm of ur brew?
Do u have a different mix for Veg and Bloom?
Do u plan on putting the co2 back up when it gets hot?
Very nice bro well done


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Its really nice in there who really is looks like u got ur brew right where u need it the girls are loveing u for it..
> Have u checked the ppm of ur brew?
> Do u have a different mix for Veg and Bloom?
> Do u plan on putting the co2 back up when it gets hot?
> Very nice bro well done




Sorry for the late reply, Iv been extremely busy.

Thanks, they sure are happy 

I have checked ppm from time to time,, Iv been playing around with different strengths and have gotten numbers from 250-1800 ppm. I started a 2 gal brew exactly as they are in the packs so I'll let you know what its numbers come out to. 

PH,
The PH of the brew means JACK SHIT, the teas Iv been brewing show a ph of 7.5-8.3+ I give it to the plants as is! Iv had people say its impossible and Im going to kill all my plants lol they have not seen my pr0n. 


Veg mix is the same as flower only mexican BG instead of jamaican BG. 
The veg girls especially seem to love a tea foliar from time to time,,, Iv seen them get darker over night (6 hrs)! Foliar is an excellent way to get nutes into and bennies onto the plant rapidly. 

Unfortunately there is no realistic option for filling up my tanks and a burner would be way overkill, plus I dont want to add open flames to my grow.... PLUS the alternating cabs would need two controllers..... blah blah blah. 


Thanks again.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

Week seven tomorrow 





Blue Pit





Blue pit





?p x BnS





?p x BK





?p x SB2






Babies, BnS x SB1 and some SSSD x PBOG. Veggies at the end.
 



25 hrs on the 2gal brew pack with 2 gallons of water, foam came very close to the top but is starting to recede. This will actually be diluted 50% with h2o for my ladies,,, Iv been quite frequent with the teas lately. 
The pump I use my also have something to do with the foam action I get 







?p x BK sample smoke is GREAT. For a quick dry and no cure it tastes very good and is smoooooooth. By the time Im exhaling and put the spoon down Im picking it back up for another hit, surprised at the amount of smoke I exhaled,,, smooth smooth smooth.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautamous!
Great job!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2013)

I wrote the numbers down on the two gallon brew but forgot to post them.
At 25hrs~
ph~7.4
ppm~918
temp~71


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2013)

stackin up nice,all looking good.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2013)

Those girls are looking so good, glad to hear she is already smoking smooth for ya!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Mar 29, 2013)

Loving the look the blue pits bruh. The mainlining has really paid dividends in the organization of space. I need to find some blue pit seedssss. Those look too good not to cop and try. I'm on week 7 right now too. I'm a slacker on the pics. Still think its crazy the similarities in our grows. But you have quite a bit more experience. Later bruh


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Damn camera died and no time to dillydally around too much, I need to take a day off though
BnS x SB2








BnS x SB1







BnS x BnS






Small MVK




Another small mvk (no pictures of the big MVK before the cam died)




3D, very nice.



.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 29, 2013)

Holy shit you're dialed in!!! Very Nice.

P.S. Thanks for the tips on my thread.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't know how many different ways there are to keep saying amazing...

I really like how the vert blue pit looks.. its like a sideways scrog screen.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Beautamous!
> Great job!





genuity said:


> stackin up nice,all looking good.





Thundercat said:


> Those girls are looking so good, glad to hear she is already smoking smooth for ya!





Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Loving the look the blue pits bruh. The mainlining has really paid dividends in the organization of space. I need to find some blue pit seedssss. Those look too good not to cop and try. I'm on week 7 right now too. I'm a slacker on the pics. Still think its crazy the similarities in our grows. But you have quite a bit more experience. Later bruh





wormdrive66 said:


> Holy shit you're dialed in!!! Very Nice.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the tips on my thread.





billcollector99 said:


> Don't know how many different ways there are to keep saying amazing...
> 
> I really like how the vert blue pit looks.. its like a sideways scrog screen.


----------



## FoxFarmGuardian (Mar 30, 2013)

You've got the vertical grow on POINT. Props, ladies look delicious.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF whodat!!! How the fuck did I miss this!?! Next run I will be doing a journal in here instead of my one in indoor. I've been so busy getting my outdoor shit ready and everything else I haven't been on much. Hope all is well brotha.

I love the new soil  I just brewed me up a new batch. Love how your going towards the compost way of things  That is some good shit right there, literally lol. I see you've got cotton seed meal and a few others. Ever messed with that? I've been using them for a few runs now and girls seem to love it.

I love your tea's bro. Keep up the good work. 

Oh ya something that I've been wondering how old are you. You seem like your around my age and love the farm life lol. 

Peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

FoxFarmGuardian said:


> You've got the vertical grow on POINT. Props, ladies look delicious.


Thank you.



giggles26 said:


> WTF whodat!!! How the fuck did I miss this!?! Next run I will be doing a journal in here instead of my one in indoor. I've been so busy getting my outdoor shit ready and everything else I haven't been on much. Hope all is well brotha.
> 
> I love the new soil  I just brewed me up a new batch. Love how your going towards the compost way of things  That is some good shit right there, literally lol. I see you've got cotton seed meal and a few others. Ever messed with that? I've been using them for a few runs now and girls seem to love it.
> 
> ...



Thanks giggles.
Im messing with a bunch of new ingredients, but all I know tells me it should be good! 
I put a tester plant in the unfinished compost,,,, NOT READY. This kinda puts me in a pickle, I may have to work with some bales of promix before my compost is aged properly, I sent a sample in regardless. 



Some of my babies are showing sex already! I see me some promising ladies! Only difference this run and last, NO TRAINING OR TOPPING. Early on that shit slows them down waaaay too much. Anything not showing in the next 5 days will be put into the vert cab for sexing,,, taking the place of the ?p x bk I'll be harvesting  Im enjoying growing so much again I almost wish I didn't plant the trip for 4/20 lol ALMOST! its gonna be a blast.


Well I slept till I wasn't tired  felt so good, now for copious amounts of cannabis.



edit: lol and giggles, 80 something likes hahaha Im usually the like master!

I got almost 16,000 likes given haha


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW, While chilling with the plants today I noticed the bp was crusting up pretty good, then noticed the ?p x sb2 was doing it too, and all of them packing on trichs and getting dense/swelling. I was beginning to think it was just that time for them,,, then remembered for the past few days iv been hitting them up with molasses. So Id think if it has made a big enough difference for me to notice even when forgetting I was giving them the BSM at all,, it must be working really well. Pics coming in an hour or so.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Pr0n attack!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome! Those last 2 pics make her look like she's got a purple glisten to her.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah those last two are ?p x BnS. SOLID nugs... I got to admit in the early flower stages I was wondering wtf was going on, plants looked good but damn the flowers were tiny and airy, they sure have pulled through nicely for me. I think getting my temp swings in check and upping the P and K helped a good bit.

I have no clue what Im gonna pull... will see.

Thanks.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2013)

They look solid as hell. I know at one point you were ???? what the deal was but a bit of time must have been all they needed. Maybe you've got some british genetics.........cus they sure like their tea...................:cricket chirps:


----------



## FoxFarmGuardian (Mar 31, 2013)

You're too good to us with these bud shots.... thanks man, keep it up!


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice plants WhoDat! Awesome bud pr0n


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2013)

right,left,jab...over hand right...
ding..MOFO...........DING.....PRON K.O

i think you need not take no more time away from growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> They look solid as hell. I know at one point you were ???? what the deal was but a bit of time must have been all they needed. Maybe you've got some british genetics.........cus they sure like their tea...................:cricket chirps:


lmao 


genuity said:


> right,left,jab...over hand right...
> ding..MOFO...........DING.....PRON K.O
> 
> i think you need not take no more time away from growing.


hahaha Oh why I think some things are so funny,,, when their probably not... Off to smoke some ganja!

[video=youtube;spVjqBK_pVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spVjqBK_pVY[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2013)

I hated killer instinct, the combo shit always drove me crazy. Fuck those kids that memorize button sequences and can kill you before you even get a hit off.


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I hated killer instinct, the combo shit always drove me crazy. Fuck those kids that memorize button sequences and can kill you before you even get a hit off.


Ahh, you mean the 32 fuckin' spinal combo with the violent finisher, as an example? I hated that shit too.. always had to pretty much ride the block keys and hope for lucky shots vs my relatives who are maniacs with that game. I evened the score out once I learned about cinder, and eyedol with the beast of a club though. hahahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

I couldn't help myself... I had to put the MH in!




?p x SB2



Little ones just about ready for sexing... and others.

View attachment 2595511View attachment 2595512


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 1, 2013)

very nice man just got my sour kush and stacked kush today. waiting for the equipment then getting the soil. dont think im doing organics this time seeing as i cannot wait to do a super soil at this time. i might make one half way though veg and then transplant into it so it can cook. but i plan on making it for all stages. going either cyco or house and garden not to sure yet.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking good, subbed.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2013)

what you got sexing?

that K.I was the game.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

I got some sssd x pbog, and some bns x sb1.


I noticed the only pre-made tea pack I have is "puffed up". Something pre-mixed with something must be reacting with each other and producing a gas,,, idk what it is or if its bad so for now tea packs are on hold until I get some controlled testing done to see if it has any negative effects. I'll also do my best to find out whats going on,, possibly have to pack an ingredient separate.
Doobs, what are you seeing?

Good to have ya Baywatcher, good luck with it backyard!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm seeing more and more frosting!

I like the MH, I want one for my flower room! I just can't justify it atm, and I don't want to run any more power.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2013)

right on,bns x sb1 is looking to be a wiinner for sure.
i have to pop some of them beans soon,hope them sssdh x pbog turn out good for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I got some sssd x pbog, and some bns x sb1.
> 
> 
> I noticed the only pre-made tea pack I have is "puffed up". Something pre-mixed with something must be reacting with each other and producing a gas,,, idk what it is or if its bad so for now tea packs are on hold until I get some controlled testing done to see if it has any negative effects. I'll also do my best to find out whats going on,, possibly have to pack an ingredient separate.
> ...



There is one of the packs that's swollen up tight (the dry mix).
I'm going to have to poke a small hole to relieve pressure.

In fact, all of the dry mix pouches are swelling up.
Though the remaining ones are only just starting to balloon and barely have any gas in them.

I'll keep an eye out on them and let you know what happens.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> There is one of the packs that's swollen up tight (the dry mix).
> I'm going to have to poke a small hole to relieve pressure.
> 
> In fact, all of the dry mix pouches are swelling up.
> ...




I'll brew it tonight... I have the perfect plant for it, one I dont like. For now Id say use at your own risk, Id feel terrible if I had a hand in killing your garden.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2013)

As of lights-off this morning, they were loving the tea from the night before.
Perhaps the fulvic acid & humates reacted with the gauano?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you not think keeping things in an air free environment is bad? I know it's not like cooking soil or anything, but I would think too long in an anaerobic environment would be bad for any type of stuff like that? Maybe pack things up to send them, then open them up when they get there to breath?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 1, 2013)

The difference of altitude between you two may be a factor as well. I know when I take chips up to the mountains when we camp they get tight like they're gonna pop.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> As of lights-off this morning, they were loving the tea from the night before.
> *Perhaps the fulvic acid & humates reacted with the gauano?*


Exactly what I was thinking. I'll make a pack without the fulvic and humic.


jigfresh said:


> Do you not think keeping things in an air free environment is bad? I know it's not like cooking soil or anything, but I would think too long in an anaerobic environment would be bad for any type of stuff like that? Maybe pack things up to send them, then open them up when they get there to breath?


For the most part the microbes are dormant, but you could be onto something,,, if that were the case then a FOUL odor would be emitted.


supchaka said:


> The difference of altitude between you two may be a factor as well. I know when I take chips up to the mountains when we camp they get tight like they're gonna pop.


We bofe be puffin up!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Your just in time for harvest, sincerely. Thanks for checking out my journal 


trying to be slick and leave this future msg for him lol. Saw he "liked" the first post and so on,, then noticed about 150 more likes when I got back on,,, the likes were creeping up towards the end of my journal so I thought I leave a msg lol I guess he had to take a break for food, life, and such... 
Now I look like a box of frogs.

Plants are doing great!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

Veg, MVK


BP, iv hacked a good bit off both plants,,, keeping them tame.



Sexing the babies, day 2 and Im seeing some good signs, not 100% yet!




Getting close! took out the ?p x BK




?p x BnS





Tall blue pit.




Short blue pit




?p x SB2



?p x BK, coming down as soon as my new trimming scissors get in!


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2013)

now them are some hella nice{clear} pics 
waitin on smoke repot,just like you.

can you get a few solo pics of them lil ones?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

No, I cant. 
lol


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

What's that unit you got in the first pic? Humidifier, AC?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> What's that unit you got in the first pic? Humidifier, AC?


*De*humidifier.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol I forget people actually have to lower it in certain parts of the world! I wanna bump it up a bit, its really the last piece of my environmental puzzle!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

That BP under the plugin in veg looks like its gonna be amazing! The rest already are obviously.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

genuity said:


> now them are some hella nice{clear} pics
> waitin on smoke repot,just like you.
> 
> can you get a few solo pics of them lil ones?





whodatnation said:


> No, I cant.
> lol


joking btw, I'll get you sorted tomorrow 


supchaka said:


> Lol I forget people actually have to lower it in certain parts of the world! I wanna bump it up a bit, its really the last piece of my environmental puzzle!


Honestly is hasn't needed to run at all lately, I mainly use the fan for circulating air throughout the small building. 


Thundercat said:


> That BP under the plugin in veg looks like its gonna be amazing! The rest already are obviously.


I think it has some similarities to the short one in flower now. Will veg her for another 6 weeks *at least*, she gonna be big bo!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit ya she is gonna be big. You think any light will get down to the bottom? Thats part of what I like about the mainlining and specifically how you did your girls, it allows light all the way in!


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice man. sad to say im not going oragnic this grow. went and got some cyco nutrients and some promix. friday i will get the remaining supplies but besides that i have started my small tent. i will be doing teas thought because the bale of promix i got is less then 2 months old from manufactured date according to the hydroshop guy so i will use teas to benifit then mycos and other good things in there.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm gonna keep sayin it, that blue pit looks great. Really wish I would have mainlined. Keep up the nice work twin. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Holy shit ya she is gonna be big. You think any light will get down to the bottom? Thats part of what I like about the mainlining and specifically how you did your girls, it allows light all the way in!


They are both part of "the flying circus" they will get plenty of light.



backyardagain said:


> Very nice man. sad to say im not going oragnic this grow. went and got some cyco nutrients and some promix. friday i will get the remaining supplies but besides that i have started my small tent. i will be doing teas thought because the bale of promix i got is less then 2 months old from manufactured date according to the hydroshop guy so i will use teas to benifit then mycos and other good things in there.


cyco~ psycho,,, whoever slaps a name like like on their nutrients is obviously just interested in making your $$$. Organics is a way for you to break away from all of that bullshit,,, though there are snake oils here too just not str8 up slime.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I'm gonna keep sayin it, that blue pit looks great. Really wish I would have mainlined. Keep up the nice work twin. Lol


The one in flower? which one in flower? hehe


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like someone has sticky fingers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zdy3T3MY_Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdy3T3MY_Rw[/video]


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 4, 2013)

i wouldnt of gotten it if the dude at the store didnt drop the price. i found it else wehre cheaper and then he gave it to me 20dollers below that i got the whole kit for 170 flat. when usaully they got for 200+ also got a free bottle of clonex also. i guess if i dont like them ill sell or give them to my friend that uses cyco. he tried so hard to puch advance onto me but i was looking at cyco and house and garden. but they didnt have the soil version of hg so i went withcyco.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 4, 2013)

*WELL DAMN!* lol I'm FINALLY making my entrance hahahah! Took me a few days lol, but once I got a sneak peak I knew I had to start this one from the jump! Just gotta say I'm a fan man! And everything looks like Tiger Woods does again !
PS, did I break your like record ha?!

Funny this is tho..... 
I don't even post in the organics section over here because there are like 3 dudes that have made the entire section their bitch lol.
I wouldn't be surprised if those three dudes were really one one schitz ass person haha but anyways, I posted a while back over there
and got "mobbed" by the trio lol for saying that I used AACTs on a regular basis..
Dudes are like "it's pointless to use an AACT more than once of twice, or just to start cycling the soil", "it's not good for the soil ecosystem", "it's futile","im wasting time" blablabla...
I hope the some where pouring up they AACTs right now* and I hope they see this post and comment on it!*

But I said what I had to and deaded it...Kept it movin. 
I'm not with that I know everything stuck in my ways ishh....
I'm always looking and digging for info regarding how to do WHATEVER I'm doing the best and I can push shit to edge. 
With that siad, once I got the grasp of how the soil works, I started going to work looking for answers and some hows and whys!! 

And bro I found em! Suggesting all that I ever thought and some!!
I'll get the info I got to you asap so you can take it in and break it down, but basically we make out own fetilzers in the form of the AACT.

Starting with compost and finishing by adding a number of things, after the microbes have did their do in the tea, we're left with too many microbes to put a number on, which are essentially little fertilizer bags, and a soup of soluble nutes left as a bi-product of the microbes feasting!

But enough of my rant, just wanted to post something to sub lol. I know I'm late but I ain't miss shit haha.
And I'm anxious to see how you keep working with the AACTs man! I really plan on experimenting with them next run!

I see guru work being put in tho and I'm a fan bro! Keep it up as I'm inspired over here brother


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> sticky fingers


holy shit!! the onyx! I forgot all about them. good stuff
[video=youtube;7ADgCeYJMN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ADgCeYJMN4[/video]


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;n1yo3UWJSXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1yo3UWJSXM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video] this is real music


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 4, 2013)

& Peep this bro. 6months set it and forget c02. When I saw you had none with rooms looking that good I bout choked over here 

http://www.amazon.com/ExHale-Homegrown-your-indoor-plants/dp/B00546SAZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365104402&sr=8-1&keywords=exhale+co2 .

Hell you might even be able to grow and bag your own based on what I've seen ha


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 4, 2013)

^^^^^Worst rapper of my demographic lol @ Soljaboy


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

lol............


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol............


Seriously lol...It's not close.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't like souja boy I thought it was funny what you said.

And to be completely honest I lol'd at the CO2 bags. I can't see those producing anywhere near enough CO2 to help out a decent size grow room.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I don't like souja boy I thought it was funny what you said.
> 
> And to be completely honest I lol'd at the CO2 bags. I can't see those producing anywhere near enough CO2 to help out a decent size grow room.



Well I may have a reason to dust off my old ppm monitor/controller... the fucking thing costs 700$ lol it did pay for itself pretty quickly though,,, I do miss supplemented co2. I have sooooooooo much going on but ultimately I want to start brewing in the same building the grow is in,,, Iv been wanting to make my own beer for a while. I do think a bag or two will be beneficial, dont need 1500 ppm, 700 is better than 400 (400 ppm co2 is average outside air) 
I'll admit for a while I was bent on no co2 at night,,, but in the early stages of life on earth plants were the rulers of the planet,, and the higher concentration of co2 surly didnt disappear at night, every night. Supplemental co2 in indoor growing its not needed at night but I dont think a bag releasing it at night is going to hurt anything.


I never even considered the bags, I may give them a go next round! thanks sincerely.
And in the process I'll probably learn how to make my own  like you said.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I don't like souja boy I thought it was funny what you said.
> 
> And to be completely honest I lol'd at the CO2 bags. I can't see those producing anywhere near enough CO2 to help out a decent size grow room.


Have you seen LF's tutorial on CO2 based on a tankless hot water system with re-circulating water? Pretty awesome setup for the operating costs and initial investment, imho.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Have you seen LF's tutorial on CO2 based on a tankless hot water system with re-circulating water? Pretty awesome setup for the operating costs and initial investment, imho.


Iv read that, very cool. There is no gas to the grow building, and the only fire Im playing with is in the pit outside with a cold beer in my hand.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Veg, MVK
> 
> 
> BP, iv hacked a good bit off both plants,,, keeping them tame.
> ...


i like the way you hung the screens for the vert grow you have here. pretty awesome concept actually. do you have the pvc in the pots the whole time or do you shove them in later? also when do you shove the screens into place and do you tie things back or are you a tucker?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

sorry i thought i had deleted most of the pics from the post. really made it long. mainly wanted to comment on the screens in a pic or two but they all look gorgeous.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well I may have a reason to dust off my old ppm monitor/controller... the fucking thing costs 700$ lol it did pay for itself pretty quickly though,,, I do miss supplemented co2. I have sooooooooo much going on but ultimately I want to start brewing in the same building the grow is in,,, Iv been wanting to make my own beer for a while. I do think a bag or two will be beneficial, dont need 1500 ppm, 700 is better than 400 (400 ppm co2 is average outside air)
> I'll admit for a while I was bent on no co2 at night,,, but in the early stages of life on earth plants were the rulers of the planet,, and the higher concentration of co2 surly didnt disappear at night, every night. Supplemental co2 in indoor growing its not needed at night but I dont think a bag releasing it at night is going to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> ...


@Thundercat well damn LOL seems we're laughing at two different things! Oh well LOL!
Being into writing music myself, and being a true fan of music lol, it's shame some things "we" like...
And we I mean black ppl lol. I literally laughed my ass off at that song I woke up in a new bugatti......WTF....

But yeah whodat, I was surprised bro...I'd say 9/10x when you see a setup as elaborate as yours, there's c02 tanks around.
And I can't complain about the bags bro. Can't swear by them but I *CERTAINLY* can't complain!
Until I settle into grow room I'll be picking these up even if some think it's just for peace of mind haha!

I feel good that I'm at least attempting to give them some kinda co2 haha
But nevertheless, continue on with the greatness!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> sorry i thought i had deleted most of the pics from the post. really made it long. mainly wanted to comment on the screens in a pic or two but they all look gorgeous.



Thanks, they were put in later on, just before 12/12 I think but I will have to go back and check... Dont worry I enjoy doing it, but for now Im heading outside to medicate and check on the ladies,,, get some solo pics for G.

Peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> @Thundercat well damn LOL seems we're laughing at two different things! Oh well LOL!
> Being into writing music myself, and being a true fan of music lol, it's shame some things "we" like...
> And we I mean black ppl lol. I literally laughed my ass off at that song I woke up in a new bugatti......WTF....
> 
> ...



hehe I had to post this before I left....

Collapsing canopies revealing the secret! lol (my old set-up... 8x8x8 )













Mind you the second pic was not take long after the first, to all you folks out there harvesting early.



edit: oh yeah, frequent teas are such a waste  ^^^


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

ive been looking into doing my own teas. have a grip of stuff needed already. what do u use as a catalyst? becuz thats where im stuck. looking for something affordable but havent found anything thats caught my eye. becuz i dont want to end up with shite. lol.


----------



## insan3 (Apr 4, 2013)

holy crap cant believe it you hit over 100 pages, this is what happens when i am gone for a few weeks. looking good.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Doob, I used the puffed up tea, it looked, smelled, and acted normal so I gave it to all the ladies in flower. Should be fine... I made another pack just guano and kelp. Its been a few days and no puffing but we will know for sure in a week. 




Toms and peps!




Hey G, sorry the pics came out so bad, dont worry you will get your fill of pr0n from these ladies 
All pretty much the same, minimal branching, lil stretchy, big stems though, they smell great. Im really excited about them. 
sssd x pbog ~~~ is that super silver sour diesel???? x platinum bubba og, sounds sooooooo good!









BnS x sb1







Dis lady (yes I think its a girl!) is gonna be awesome, I can feel it.








Omg yes Gary is still about!




I had to snap a few while I was at it...

?p x BnS




Tall BP





?p x SB2






Small BP






?p x BK, probably chop tomorrow


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

Stellar man gonna be a nice chop!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> ive been looking into doing my own teas. have a grip of stuff needed already. what do u use as a catalyst? becuz thats where im stuck. looking for something affordable but havent found anything thats caught my eye. becuz i dont want to end up with shite. lol.


*[COLOR=#212121 !important]cat·a·lyst[/COLOR]*

/&#712;katl-ist/


[COLOR=#878787 !important]Noun[/COLOR]



A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
A person or thing that precipitates an event.

[COLOR=#878787 !important]Synonyms[/COLOR]

catalyzer - accelerator


_A catalyst is any substance that works to accelerate a chemical reaction. It can be organic, synthetic or metal. The process by which this substance speeds up or slows a reaction is called catalysis.__For any process to occur, energy, known as activation energy is required. Without the help of acatalyst, the amount of energy needed to spark a particular reaction is high. When one is present, the activation energy is lowered, making the reaction happen more efficiently. The substance generally works by either changing the structure of a molecule or by bonding to reactant molecules causing them to combine, react, and release a product or energy. For example, a catalyst is required for oxygen and hydrogen gases to combine and form water.__Without the help of a catalyst, chemical reactions might never occur or take a significantly longer period of time to react. When the chemical reaction occurs, the catalyst itself is not changed and is not part of the end result. Most times, it can be reused over and over in subsequent reactions._

Im guessing the fulvic acid is my main catalyst. Its makeup allows it to attach to many many different things and making them easily available to the plant,,, something to do with its molecular weight being ultra low and easily penetrating or absorbed by the plant. Fulvic is basically humates broken down even further by microbes, humates are ancient organic material (usually plant matter) that was not turned into coal or oil due to the lack of heat and pressure. Humates, humics, and fulvics are essential to a top notch living soil, though these all are already created in your soil by microbes it sure doesnt hurt to add some more 

^^^ that said, Iv never even thought about a catalyst, I had to look it up,,, Iv just been tossing poop in water for years. but it pretty much is just every ingredient you add to an AAGKT (actively airiated guano kelp tea) haha has a ring to it. 
Every ingredient aids the microbes into breaking down organic matter and turning it into a form of food for the plants. Blackstrap molasses is also pretty damn important. 


Some of what I post is from memory so Its probably best to look into things yourself just to make sure 



insan3 said:


> holy crap cant believe it you hit over 100 pages, this is what happens when i am gone for a few weeks. looking good.




Hey thanks for checking in  thanks... BTW viewing at 40 posts a page makes thing somewhat easier.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The one in flower? which one in flower? hehe


The tall blue in flower. She's filled in nice given her height.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Heres some liniage on the BnS, the smells she gives off are redonk. 

Nighty night. 

"*Just a word of warning that this strain is very pungent and has been known to cause nausea in some growers, so carbon filtration is a must.
*
^^^ she is a stinker! I actually looked this up because I needed to know where thins funk was coming from,,, it was the cheese!
Ant btw, in my exp a carbon filter doesnt do much against the odor, def NOT a stealthy plant to grow lol

Flowering time: 56/65 days. As with all our strains this down to personnel preference. <<<< I took her to 10-11 weeks 
Smell: Very pungent fruit with skunk overtones.
Taste: As with smell, overripe fruit and cheese.
Yield: SOG 1 to 2 oz per plant. Normal method. 3 to 5 oz per plant" <<<<<<< I got average 8 oz a plant.


*Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*




[*=left]*Bubble n Squeak 1* »»» Cheese x Double Bubble
[*=left]Cheese

[*=left]»»» Cheese x Afghanistan
[*=left]Cheese Exodus Cheese Cut

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa




[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica

[*=left]Double Bubble

[*=left]»»» Double Dutch x Bubblelicious
[*=left]Double Dutch

[*=left]»»» Chronic pre 2000 x Warlock
[*=left]Chronic pre 2000

[*=left]»»» Northern Light x {Skunk x Northern Light} x AK47
[*=left]Skunk x Northern Light

[*=left]Skunk

[*=left]Skunk #1 (specified above)



[*=left]Northern Light

[*=left]»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
[*=left]NL #1 IBL

[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica

[*=left]NL #2

[*=left]Northern Lights

[*=left]Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


[*=left]NL #5

[*=left]USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



[*=left]Northern Light (specified above)
[*=left]AK47

[*=left]»»» Colombia x Mexico x Thailand x Afghanistan
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Thailand »»» Sativa
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Warlock

[*=left]»»» {Skunk x Skunk} x Afghanistan
[*=left]Skunk x Skunk

[*=left]Skunk (specified above)


[*=left]Skunk (specified above)

[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Bubblelicious

[*=left]Bubblegum

[*=left]USA, Unknown Hybrid »»» Mostly Indica


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn Who your grows are just amazing!
I gotta stick around so I can come close to this quality one day!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the Puffy Bag Syndrome is because the fulvic acid is starting to break down the gaunos.
Will be interesting to see the truth though after you test it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

still lurking. nice job whodat, don't want to sound like an arselick but i don't think i've seen a grow as uniform and without issue on here in a damn long time. and it has added gary bonus points. ok ok now i amkiss-ass i jut want a cool grow companion. i wonder if stick insects like thrips?!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn Who your grows are just amazing!
> I gotta stick around so I can come close to this quality one day!


Go soil Bass, GSB GSB lol




DoobieBrother said:


> I'm leaning towards the Puffy Bag Syndrome is because the fulvic acid is starting to break down the gaunos.
> Will be interesting to see the truth though after you test it out.


Tick tock 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> still lurking. nice job whodat, don't want to sound like an arselick but i don't think i've seen a grow as uniform and without issue on here in a damn long time. and it has added gary bonus points. ok ok now i amkiss-ass i jut want a cool grow companion. i wonder if stick insects like thrips?!


Beside the start of killing (ditching) all 40 or so babies I enitially started with, and the heat issue in the vert cab (vab) causing some herm probs (since fixed not a sack in sight), a very light dusting of s33ds (very light, I actually am thinking it may have helped these ladies to finish a lil sooner????) 

Besides that, yeah its been without a hitch lol. But in all seriousness, thank you. 

I feel terrible for not getting some food for gary, hes so skinny


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mv9IS0koc3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv9IS0koc3A[/video]


Day 57~ 12/12

I was just a minute to late for a proper pic session for the other cab. 

BnS x SB1








BnS x SB2


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol go stand around dawn lol and listen up! Time for u to go hunting for Gary lol. Last I saw buddy was looking kinda brown lol..

and Cannabication waiting on u bro. Asks gigs or swag about the contents lol. Pm me with that info whenever!

And those flowers looking lovely boss


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Only cause he was on a black pot. If he was sitting on the trees he would be green


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Go soil Bass, GSB GSB lol


&#8203;.......


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Go soil Bass, GSB GSB lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in soil lol, but bought an ebb&gro setup

I wanna try that mainlining, but I havent got it right yet.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice job who u got ur grow game on lock man girl just seem like they cant get enuff cupping there fans toward the lamp in dark period like gimme some more excellent!


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2013)

spot on whodat,them bns x's are thick gals,they just took mvk spot,to get pop next. yep (super silver sour diesel have x (plat.bubba x og))..both parents grew like totem poles,that stretch is comeing from the mom,i hope the dad halts some of that in 12/12,and I want the mom to and that soaring high,with a kick in the back from dad,sssdh is very vigorus in veg.one phenol I had was tall lanky,but had tight crusted nugs,the other is the one I hit with pollen.she was short,and had min stretch in 12/12,but it took like 3 weeks to kick in flower mode,she went 10 weeks I think,maybe a lil more.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> spot on whodat,them bns x's are thick gals,they just took mvk spot,to get pop next. yep (super silver sour diesel have x (plat.bubba x og))..both parents grew like totem poles,that stretch is comeing from the mom,i hope the dad halts some of that in 12/12,and I want the mom to and that soaring high,with a kick in the back from dad,sssdh is very vigorus in veg.one phenol I had was tall lanky,but had tight crusted nugs,the other is the one I hit with pollen.she was short,and had min stretch in 12/12,but it took like 3 weeks to kick in flower mode,she went 10 weeks I think,maybe a lil more.



Well I'll ask for your help choosing some keepers for flower  no confirmed females yet, but some prospects.

Three *confirmed* bns x sb1 females, all three are my most vigorous and structurally sound babies... Mr whodat is happy.

FYI, only 4 of each strain will be chosen for flowering, looks like I'll have plenty of "nexting" to do lol bitch you got X'ed!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

?p x bk~ harvested 





Short Blue Pit~~~~ harvested





Three female BnS x SB1, x-planting and into veg they go.







?p x BnS, I just wanted to show the fade... dats all.







MVK getting floppy on me.







BnS x BnS, aint never grown bud this dense  amazing.







BnS x SB2, just keeps going... BnS momma did this shit lol, "eh looks good, only about a week left!" week later "aw fuck looks like two weeks keft!" haha





MVK, has that lemon lime soda smell LOVE IT. Looks like shes gonna take a while, I gots time.









3D, old school fruity stuff, looking forward to smoking it 






Another MVK, smells more like floppy.





BnS x SB1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

man those are some fine nuggs. how long was the short blue pit in flower?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2013)

jacKpot.  

Hey, quickie for ya. What did you say flower was most likely on the ?p x SB1? Do I recall reading 8.5 or so?

Dude, seriously looking dank in there.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

So beautiful man, very impressive you really have/had them dialed in for sure. 

I gotta ask was that a rough trim or do you really leave the sugar leaves on them like it looks? I see more people doing this, and it makes me think I'm to anal about removing all the leaf I can when I trim.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 7, 2013)

Twin, you're making me anxious to chop mine. I have a couple more weeks to spare though. So do you think you're gonna continue with the mainlining? I'm trying to think how many mains I should keep. Any suggestions?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man those are some fine nuggs. how long was the short blue pit in flower?


Just over 8 weeks, she coulda went 9 but I made an executive decision to take her.


Bobotrank said:


> jacKpot.
> 
> Hey, quickie for ya. What did you say flower was most likely on the ?p x SB1? Do I recall reading 8.5 or so?


By all means it should be 8 weeks or less. ?p was an 8 weeker and the SB is a quick finisher, but Iv yet to grow out a ?pxsb1, the ?pxsb2 in the vert should have been finished by now considering the parents, but this particular one looks to be a 9 weeker for full ripeness... I know peeps harvest at different stages.



Thundercat said:


> So beautiful man, very impressive you really have/had them dialed in for sure.
> 
> I gotta ask was that a rough trim or do you really leave the sugar leaves on them like it looks? I see more people doing this, and it makes me think I'm to anal about removing all the leaf I can when I trim.


haha yeah Im leaving that on, its COVERED in trichs and I like trichs  Iv seen people break these nugs up and smoke the sugar leaves specifically lol they melt like hash when dried and cured properly. 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Twin, you're making me anxious to chop mine. I have a couple more weeks to spare though. So do you think you're gonna continue with the mainlining? I'm trying to think how many mains I should keep. Any suggestions?


Mos definitely sticking with mainlining, love it. 
Im leaning towards 8 headers, but there is a number for any situation... set-up, strain, etc...



Thanks for all the support everyone! Note much time left for this journal, Id say its gone pretty well... Im also considering it a "grow check", eqing for the main show if you will  Next journal is going to blow your minds, only thing I'll say is its going to be in the vert section of RIU,,, Im setting up shop in that bitch lol


Peace, and thanks again.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2013)

Well let us know where it is beeoch so we can follow along like always.

Thanks for the strain info btw. Sounds like I might be chopping her down on my birfday. That would be a nice present!  Oh, and I have two females... If that Cheese wasn't loving it in there so much I'd almost consider throwing the other ?p in there.... which is still tempting. Space is tight though. I think it'd be too much.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am in soil lol, but bought an ebb&gro setup
> 
> I wanna try that mainlining, but I havent got it right yet.


ive been wanting to try mainlining for a while. its just everytime i have the chance i fucking forget. drives me nuts.


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2013)

play nice nice in that vert section,heard they got a prick of a mod


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Well let us know where it is beeoch so we can follow along like always.
> 
> Thanks for the strain info btw. Sounds like I might be chopping her down on my birfday. That would be a nice present!  Oh, and I have two females... If that Cheese wasn't loving it in there so much I'd almost consider throwing the other ?p in there.... which is still tempting. Space is tight though. I think it'd be too much.


Well, she will make a good mom or a big girl for next run eh? Or are you just going to bin her!? 



wheels619 said:


> ive been wanting to try mainlining for a while. its just everytime i have the chance i fucking forget. drives me nuts.


Give it a shot, you wont regret it.... just do it like nugs instructs, I see people topping their plans too early slowing everything down quite a bit. The first few posts by nugs explains EVERYTHING, its a wonder people still post questions there. 



genuity said:


> play nice nice in that vert section,heard they got a prick of a mod


lmao im gonna tear that place up! So any regulating necessary will be done by you eh? Glad your on my side lol
They need some kick ass up to date threads in there....


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm flowering under some t5's in another tent. Not expecting much yield wise. Have another cheese, Girl Scout cookies, and I think i have a fem choco chunky monkey...I could never bin such a fine specimen!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Mos definitely sticking with mainlining, love it.
> Im leaning towards 8 headers, but there is a number for any situation... set-up, strain, etc...


I was thinking 8 would be about right considering the space. I think the deep psychosis will respond really well to it. 

Nugs thread on mainlining does a great job in breaking it down Wheels. Even a rookie like me can handle it. lol. I just didn't take it to flower just practiced on veg plants. My problem right now is most of my clones in veg have alternating leafsets.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I was thinking 8 would be about right considering the space. I think the deep psychosis will respond really well to it.
> 
> Nugs thread on mainlining does a great job in breaking it down Wheels. Even a rookie like me can handle it. lol. I just didn't take it to flower just practiced on veg plants. My problem right now is most of my clones in veg have alternating leafsets.



This is corrected with more training until both branches are uniform. One thing I dont do is take off all the fans, I remove all side branching, but not most of those fans...




nugbuckets said:


> ...here are a few random shots of main-lining clones.......i don't have much time these days to write, but thought these may be of help until things settle down a bit...(working dep and sun grows together).....if you have any specific questions, please ask, and i will do my best to answer.....
> 
> .......with clones, you have to look at it this way....in an asymetrical trunk, the leader will be dominant over any of the node growth below it......so it is just a matter of swaying the dominance away from the main until one of the chosen lower leaders catches up to it in vigor and stem diameter.......and that is done with a pretty radical pinch/bend/bond of the main....look at all bonding, pinching, and pruning as a form of supression, and use that to your advantage.........be well, nugs
> View attachment 2250664View attachment 2250668View attachment 2250667View attachment 2250666View attachment 2250665View attachment 2250669View attachment 2250670View attachment 2250671View attachment 2250672View attachment 2250673View attachment 2250674


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Been busy as a mofo. I think i'll pop back in in a few to post a pic or two.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Dank pr0n on the way!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

<----sits back in his chair..


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Gets lotion ready...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Day 60~ 12/12


Veggies  gonna be yummy... eventually!




Males. 1-ssxpb 4 bnsxsb1.





3 fem bnsxsb1
One off to the right looks to be very interesting, I meant to get some pics of her... She sticks around for grow the after next  One of the other two is needed for this run.... one of them will not be so lucky.





3 MORE bnsxsb1 fems!  topped and xplanted tonight... meant to do it earlier. Like I said before, I keep most fans and ditch secondary branching.





BP doing her thing 





MVK doing it too!
bulb burn~~~~






Contenders.







?p x BnS






?p x SB2








Blue Pit!







Pr0n climaxing! 

Yes I see the s33ds, early flower heat stress turned herm, heat fixed no more herm. I dont think I got very many and no, not growing them out.
?p x BK










Blue Pit, short.







ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Alright out for a cig.



View attachment 2607687View attachment 2607692View attachment 2607689View attachment 2607686View attachment 2607685View attachment 2607688View attachment 2607684View attachment 2607678View attachment 2607683View attachment 2607679View attachment 2607681View attachment 2607680View attachment 2607682View attachment 2607677View attachment 2607676View attachment 2607675


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh yeeeeesss!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 9, 2013)

When I pop my peepers on your frosty green hoard 
I... 
jizz... 
on... 
my keyboard...

[video=youtube_share;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

man the resin profile on ?p x BK is immense.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link to nuggs thread specifically addressing that. Don called it. The resin is niiiiice. The qrazy quake I have is intense like that. I wish I had a better camera. Looking beautiful in there who.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

didn't realise you were running QQ. I'll pop over!


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 9, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.

**
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey there whodat what's good man!

Fine quality shots and nugs my friend, way to keep that bar high


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> didn't realise you were running QQ. I'll pop over!


Absolutely. I'm gonna try to see if I can use my buddy's video camera. It's probably better than my smartphone camera. Duh right?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I was thinking 8 would be about right considering the space. I think the deep psychosis will respond really well to it.
> 
> Nugs thread on mainlining does a great job in breaking it down Wheels. Even a rookie like me can handle it. lol. I just didn't take it to flower just practiced on veg plants. My problem right now is most of my clones in veg have alternating leafsets.


Thats entirely my problem.
I think I am gonna have to flower from seed and not clone to get the most outta my plants and actually be able to mainline.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thats entirely my problem.
> I think I am gonna have to flower from seed and not clone to get the most outta my plants and actually be able to mainline.



You dont have to grow from seed to mainline,,, just some selective supercroping.




Thank you everyone


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2013)

an inspiration bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> an inspiration bru.



haha whatever Bill, I already know you grow dankydank!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 60~ 12/12
> 
> 
> Veggies  gonna be yummy... eventually!
> ...



Bump nice i almost missed this man that one looks like some nice dense nuggz man gonna yield well good stuff


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks DL, unfortunately I think Im only looking at about 1oz per plant. Longer veg times are going to get me on the up and up though!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks DL, unfortunately I think Im only looking at about 1oz per plant. Longer veg times are going to get me on the up and up though!


Really only 1 zip per? Did you just say that to see who's actually looking at the pics? lol.. The reason I ask, looks like you should be doing better than 1 oz per, very easily too.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree I was expecting 1.5-2 for some maybe 2.5 on others. They seem chunky, but perspective says alot, they may look bigger to us then they are. 

That being said those plants put a hell of alot of effort into growing all those trichs!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Takes a lot of buds just to even get an oz. Heck of a thread whodat, glad I stumbled throught the door lol. Hey one of these updates can you say what the strains are instead of the initials for those of us who are too lazy to go back and read


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Takes a lot of buds just to even get an oz. Heck of a thread whodat, glad I stumbled throught the door lol. Hey one of these updates can you say what the strains are instead of the initials for those of us who are too lazy to go back and read


Took some effort to catch up form the start lol but not too much...
Found it well worth my time too lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That being said those plants put a hell of alot of effort into growing all those trichs!


They sure did! and Im happy about that.



Highlanders cave said:


> Takes a lot of buds just to even get an oz. Heck of a thread whodat, glad I stumbled throught the door lol. Hey one of these updates can you say what the strains are instead of the initials for those of us who are too lazy to go back and read


Thanks HC! Oh, I mean Highlanders Cave... lol

Why wait!
?p= mystery purp. Unlabeled clone I got from someone in denver, never got back in touch with them to find out what it was. I think it may have blueberry in it. She brings the frost to the table.

BnS= bubble n squeak

SB= spacebomb (males only, the only female I made s33ds with went crazy herm around week 6, she was hashed and s33ds were tossed.)

MVK/BK= mountian view kush mix from breeders choice. Not sure what I ended up with lol but they were high quality. 3 males and one female used for s33ds. BK= my big male "big kush" other two males were only used for the mvk gangbang on the lil mvk female, mvk mix was also spluffed by all of my other males,,, some randomness in that mix but all should be good.

_Random of Modern Kush lines

Ultra Kush, XKush1, Pure Kush, Purple Kush, BlackGrape, Kush Wreck, PurepleBubba, Purple Pakistani, Black Mountain Kush
A great mix of the very best of our 'modern kush' range. Randomly packed in packs of 10 seeds and giving you a superb, opportunity to select some exceptional mother plants from within these great lines. Included in this mix are some truly exceptional hybrids that include beautiful purple specimens and ultra high THC producing hybrids. For those Kush connoisseurs seeking a incredible range of flavours and highs in a exciting mix of elite, modern Kush varieties.
All lines included are elite x elite Kush types and the very best plants found in populations selected for our breeding stocks, these are grade A seeds all made organically with much love and care. A really great opportunity for Indoor growers to select exceptional keeper mother plants.
A great way to experience Breeders Choice Pure Indica genetics.

Specifications: 
Indica and Indica hybrids
Indoor/Greenhouse: 7 -10 Weeks
Outdoor finish: Various
Odor level: All high






_I think thats it.



Sincerely420 said:


> Took some effort to catch up form the start lol but not too much...
> Found it well worth my time too lol


Took you the better part of two days lol hope you didn't lose your job!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks brother, that gives me a better handle on things lol. 

I thought I saw the ?p being grown somewhere else, or a cross of it. Over at the new pappas cave haha. Sweet it all sounds good. I'm not sure what the dealio with so much of subs gear herming. Must of rushed through things  too bad about the sb female I've seen some (space) bomb grows with that strain, at least you ended up with a stud,,,you can find your own sb pheno.

Kush heaven from breeders choice huh lol, that's cool! I'm expanding my limited kush experience,,,,just harvested some purple kush x sweet afghani delight (purple kush dom I believe) last week and smoking that right now and have a bunch of seedlings that you have seen of granddaddy purple x blue dream. Both compliments of pops. The dog has been a stable for a few years now and the town here has gotten flooded with T's nhk for the past 6 months or more. That's the bulk of my kush experience with the exception of the caseyband. I have a few of those beans left, I gave jig the other half. The Caseyband was the male that I used in a number of my crosses, BMF (c4 x caseyband), Artic Express (ice x caseyband) plus quite a few others.

Awesome strains man and thanks again for pointing out what is what. Muchos more interesting now 

Later man


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm this is one of those instances where the cam actually did add 10 pounds lol look alot bigger than that!
Still think thats awesome considering minimal veg and u just barely jumped back in.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks brother, that gives me a better handle on things lol.
> 
> I thought I saw the ?p being grown somewhere else, or a cross of it. Over at the new pappas cave haha. Sweet it all sounds good. I'm not sure what the dealio with so much of subs gear herming. Must of rushed through things  too bad about the sb female I've seen some (space) bomb grows with that strain, at least you ended up with a stud,,,you can find your own sb pheno.
> 
> ...




You must not have seen these from my old grow  I got my fill of spacebomb~~~ fantastic smoke! Everyone that got a piece was quite pleased. Quite a bit of variation as you can see, but my oh my it was awesome smoke and the yield wasn't bad either... I think I got just over an elbow outta this.




whodatnation said:


> Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe
> 
> 
> Group
> ...


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 9, 2013)

.
#Awe


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> .
> #Awe



Aww whats the matter? trichs got your tongue? lol, I'll be here all week ladies and gentleman! 
ok off to get shtoned


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

You know I do remember a real nice space bomb grow some years back. You must have posted some of those pics in the 600. Yeah that was an awesome grow whodat and a nice strain from what I have read. I hear ya about getting burnt out on a strain though lol, thank goodness there are hundreds to chose from


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Shit is looking good whodat, wish I could grow like you  lol

So I need to get with you about some things so hmu bro.


----------



## Air (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome man, just read all 28 pages of this, now that you have re activated the fire I'm sure you have something even better in store next round. Your method of using good compost and organic tea as nutrients is intriguing, you don't hear about it much, and you definitely made me extremely interested in it. Your plants are some of the healthiest i have seen on this board so props to you, sorry you didn't get the yield you were looking for but the quality is absolutely there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

Some of whodat's tea brewing:

three minutes after adding ingredients to water, mixing thoroughly, and then adding aeration...

Poo water!
Oh, poo water!
My lovely, lovely poo water!
You are the fairest in all of fecal history!
From the most frozen peaks of the highest mountains,
to the darkest of deep valley floors,
from coast to coast and land to land,
You drench my soil
and grow the buds 
that look and smoke so grand...

-and ode to compost teas, by Mr. Eiffel Ungpooachu c.1966































... the stirrings of life...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

And 2h45m later...













Hey kids!
I think I see Mr. Hanky taking a late night dip!
Let's all say hello to Mr. Hanky!
Shall we?
C'mon!
_"Hiiiii-dee-hooooo, Mr. Hanky!!!"_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some of whodat's tea brewing:
> 
> three minutes after adding ingredients to water, mixing thoroughly, and then adding aeration...
> 
> ...


man you talk a whole loada crap!!!  

like the spacebomb flashback pr0n man. nice looking nugs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to, 'cause I just shit my pants...

[video=youtube_share;-Q1G76_ysNo]http://youtu.be/-Q1G76_ysNo[/video]


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 10, 2013)

LAUGHING OUT LOUD RIGHT NOW HAHAHAHAHAH! "I just shit my pants"! HAhaha I thought it was a fart but it blew my ass APART!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

12 hours later...

_*a little over 1-gallon of foam so far
_


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmm french fries


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Aww whats the matter? trichs got your tongue? lol, I'll be here all week ladies and gentleman!
> ok off to get shtoned


what you smoking on today? im sizzling some jack flaash with the heavy ass bho i made. lol. kinda mind blowing that so much comes in such a little package.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Smoking on ?xbk samples... nice and potent


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Smoking on ?xbk samples... nice and potent


very nice. off to get my transplant and clone on. should be interesting. going to attempt mainlining with one of the fem s33ds i think. every time i get a chance i fuck up and forget to try it. stoner moments i guess. lol. good day everyone.

on a side note i really hate that every time i type "seeds" its linked...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

That reminds me, I got some transplanting to do too. I got four nice sssd x pbog ladies!

hc, thats super silver sour disel X platinum bubba X og kush. 

^ right G? lol Im gonna get it eventually.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> You know I do remember a real nice space bomb grow some years back. You must have posted some of those pics in the 600. Yeah that was an awesome grow whodat and a nice strain from what I have read. I hear ya about getting burnt out on a strain though lol, thank goodness there are hundreds to chose from


Thanks HC. 
^^^ and practically unlimited varieties of those! I used to stress so bad about keeping good genetics around,,, now Im so easy just to say fuk it not taking clones I'll just grow from seed for now on lol I got a good stash to go through especially with the generosity of the people around me. Dank genetics are all over the place,,,, its like people thinking the only place with life in the universe is earth and its sooooo super special,,, give it a rest on the strain hype. If there are several places with the potential for life in our own solar system (which there is) what in the hell makes you think the rest of a massive universe is void of not just intelligent life but life period.
I got some thinking to do on what Im gonna pop for next run...... will be in swing after 4/20.



giggles26 said:


> Shit is looking good whodat, wish I could grow like you  lol
> 
> So I need to get with you about some things so hmu bro.


lol your doing pretty good!
Waiting on your reply 



Air said:


> Awesome man, just read all 28 pages of this, now that you have re activated the fire I'm sure you have something even better in store next round. Your method of using good compost and organic tea as nutrients is intriguing, you don't hear about it much, and you definitely made me extremely interested in it. Your plants are some of the healthiest i have seen on this board so props to you, sorry you didn't get the yield you were looking for but the quality is absolutely there.


Thanks allot Air, I really appreciate it  



DoobieBrother said:


> I have to, 'cause I just shit my pants...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;-Q1G76_ysNo]http://youtu.be/-Q1G76_ysNo[/video]


Yeah thats what Im talking about 



wheels619 said:


> very nice. off to get my transplant and clone on. should be interesting. going to attempt mainlining with one of the fem s33ds i think. every time i get a chance i fuck up and forget to try it. stoner moments i guess. lol. good day everyone.
> 
> on a side note i really hate that every time i type "seeds" its linked...


You gotta be patient for mainlining, it helps to have other things going on, but really it just satisfies my gocd for uniformity and order plus I just cant keep my hands off my plants! You can get similar results with simple topping and leaving it be.


picaroonies OTW!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> haha whatever Bill, I already know you grow dankydank!


Its been a while since i have grown something worthwhile though... I need to step my game up


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

30x30 barn Iv been working on. 







Three female sssd x pbog




One likely, one potentially.





My #5 keeper BnS x SB1




3 more female bns x sb1... I want to throw these outside somewhere, Im having trouble letting go lol





The "interesting" one I was talking about, on the outside list...
Are those trichs I see?





Three males, one pb, one bns, and one unlabeled. oops. I think its BnS.





Knocking my head back with this ?p x bk... Uppity but stoney as well.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 30x30 barn Iv been working on.


i think your beams may be a lil crooked. lol. j/k 

i would love to see how that thing turns out. ive wanted to build one but in southern cali they stand out...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha yes they are a bit crooked. Im working on bracing the rest, then pouring concrete but its supposed to rain so I gotta wait a few days. I'll post pics as I go, shes gonna be one sturdy biotch!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes those are trichs on that one girl 

Are all those plants from seed, or clones of the ones you got in flower?

I seem some nice thick mainstems on a couple of those girls


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Aint took a clone in over a year lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2013)

looking good whodat,working hard I see,all by yo self too?nugs looing fine n frosty.dam them (bull horn)are staying true to the parents(totem pole growth),hope they fill out for ya.them bns x's are solid.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

i think im going to be so butthurt in about 2.5 months. i didnt clone my pineapple express. ive got a s33d of her going again but what are the odds of them being the same pheno if its fem s33ds? pretty good right since its from the same plant? this one came out the best yet i think...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

How deep are the holes for those beams? And how you like smoking herb again? How long's it been? Congrats.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

i was going to say they look a little out of true lmao. tain't no Amish barn that's for sure 

reminds me of a summer i spent re roofing a 15th century blacksmiths forge/mill the main roof beam was a full 40 ft tree trunk and was crooked as hell. guess it was all they had near enough to lug the thing. 

I bet the barn doesn't have cool gary's.... yet


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> looking good whodat,working hard I see,all by yo self too?nugs looing fine n frosty.dam them (bull horn)are staying true to the parents(totem pole growth),hope they fill out for ya.them bns x's are solid.



Thanks G  Im looking forward to them for sure, note too worried about node spacing, shes going to be in a vert scrog twisted and twined all over.

edit: yes, me and my two hands.



wheels619 said:


> i think im going to be so butthurt in about 2.5 months. i didnt clone my pineapple express. ive got a s33d of her going again but what are the odds of them being the same pheno if its fem s33ds? pretty good right since its from the same plant? this one came out the best yet i think...


^ see recent post regarding aliens and genetics lol


jigfresh said:


> How deep are the holes for those beams? And how you like smoking herb again? How long's it been? Congrats.


3.5 feet deep.... deep enough for me! shit Im glad that part is over. Im really happy to be smoking erb again,,, I love that kief but erb is where its at.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was going to say they look a little out of true lmao. tain't no Amish barn that's for sure
> 
> reminds me of a summer i spent re roofing a 15th century blacksmiths forge/mill the main roof beam was a full 40 ft tree trunk and was crooked as hell. guess it was all they had near enough to lug the thing.
> 
> I bet the barn doesn't have cool gary's.... yet


Well it aint a barn yet lol its a buch of sticks in holes... There will be garies... So funny every time I see a G anole outside I call it Gary lol and they are all over. 

There are three downed giant pines by me, I would love to mill them up and make something but I no longer have access to that wood shop yall have seen. Twas my partners tools, I never mentioned that lol anywayw. 


Pics otw


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

BnS x SB1








BnS x BnS







MVK





BnS x SB2





3D






MVK








Another MVK


----------



## Air (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks tasty, is that your last batch?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 11, 2013)

So i see pics of the space bomb but no coronet? Didn't you fill your coronet with that dank ass herb? lol

<<<< Just look at it.

BNS x SB1 mainline appears to have filled out reeeeal nice for you. Looking spectacularly flawless here as usual.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Air said:


> Looks tasty, is that your last batch?


current grow....


Shwagbag said:


> So i see pics of the space bomb but no coronet? Didn't you fill your coronet with that dank ass herb? lol
> 
> <<<< Just look at it.
> 
> BNS x SB1 mainline appears to have filled out reeeeal nice for you. Looking spectacularly flawless here as usual.


That tuba was filled with ak47 colas, I'll dig it up for ya.

^^ just looks at lol boooooty!

thanks


----------



## Air (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice I thought you were thinking they were gonna be small, they have really packed on some weight the last couple weeks, keep up the good work.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Heres that tuba for ya, chaka  was my av for a loooong time.

Soil and teas, soil and teas............. and supplemented co2......... and genetics.






Getting there! better and better everyday... ?p x BK







Just about ready for another hit! Blue pit.








She has passed the test! ?p x BnS








She is the shit! Blue pit







NomNom, ?p x spacebomb









... out of rhymes 
Big BP girly getting burly <<< whattt accident rhyme!
tick tock, shes gonna be a beast MORE VEG mwhahaha.








The rest of veg minus the blue pit. 
ssxpb show me your bewbs so I can transplant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

In form as norm, that shit be legit !


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2013)

Love the Tuba!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Love the Tuba!



Just need a blowtorch and your good to go!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

Were you in band camp?!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

look at this av I seen lmao





supchaka said:


> Were you in band camp?!


More for decoration and annoying people... no, no band camp lol


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 12, 2013)

she luv the shiiiiii ahahahahha 

Her face is like ughhhhhhh LMAO!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

She's taking weiners from two different directions!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> look at this av I seen lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is giving my ass a run for its money.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

I just realized u can see what looks like someone's hand in the top right of the weiner toss at the end! Who's hand is it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Allright, I confess. It was me...


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol I can't even F's with those hot dogs becuase they don't look like Nathans haha. They look like those cheap chicken and pork hotdogs lol.

But thx for the response on the harvest question again boss. Today could be the day!

And let me know if you need more pheno hunters for any of these new strains of yours lol.
I'm ready to fill out my application


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn floppy flops flopping all over the flippin place  lil mvk put some weight on last night lol (im not the one to stop and take pics of disaster lol but I had the camera in my hand already)





And some random shitty pics.





Gotta go! I got some shit to figure out before I leave for denver.... Im gonna hook my veg plants up to an auto irrigation system DIY style, and the flowering ladies will just starve  end of the cycle Iv done this on purpose before so Im fine on them... They should be looking A+ when I get back. No I dont think it makes them more potent, but this will start the drying process!!! low and slow my friends.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like a plan stan. I starve my chicks too at the end (less work).


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds like a plan stan. I starve my chicks too at the end (less work).



Well your supposed to flush using synthetic nutes, but in organics there is nothing to flush  I meant starving as in "no water" they will be wilted as a mofo when I get back lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

I meant starving like you meant it. I would give the ladies only water for the last 2-3 weeks... and when they run out of water close to harvest I stop adding any. And they start slowly drying out.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

Not uh!!! not uh!! 


Just one big misunderstanding lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2013)

Badass whodat! Killer grow.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

I like letting them start to dry on the plant too man. I really think it has given me some of my nicest smoke.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Question.

When is the appropriate time to start topping a plant for mainlining?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2013)

Gone fishing....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

Enjoy yourself brother


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Gone fishing....


for what? or just open season?


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> When is the appropriate time to start topping a plant for mainlining?


It depends on how your nodes are looking. My first try I used the 1st nodes for clones and the 2nd nodes for mains (so I topped after 2). Nug uses (if I remember right) up to the 4th or 5th, but he's tying to the rim of his pots as I recall, whereas I'm tying to the dirt at surface level, so vertical == bad. 

I'm letting them get a little bigger this time around -- I think by topping so early it really slowed down my plants last time. I topped my Pineapple Express and Critical Jack seedlings just above the third node. I'll be taking the 1st and 2nd nodes as clones, and mainlining the third. There are pics in my log from sig, and I'll have more today, it's bondage day once I've gotten my coffee:blood ratio sufficiently high.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Gone fishing....


Good luck. Catch some dinner. 



Baywatcher said:


> It depends on how your nodes are looking. My first try I used the 1st nodes for clones and the 2nd nodes for mains (so I topped after 2). Nug uses (if I remember right) up to the 4th or 5th, but he's tying to the rim of his pots as I recall, whereas I'm tying to the dirt at surface level, so vertical == bad.
> 
> I'm letting them get a little bigger this time around -- I think by topping so early it really slowed down my plants last time. I topped my Pineapple Express and Critical Jack seedlings just above the third node. I'll be taking the 1st and 2nd nodes as clones, and mainlining the third. There are pics in my log from sig, and I'll have more today, it's bondage day once I've gotten my coffee:blood ratio sufficiently high.


I think you're right BW. I took my third nodes as mains on my clones. They seem to be responding well to it.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok, here's one I just finished with. I took the two at the bottom node as clones. On this one, I'm going to use the 2nd node as the mainline, and let those two branches at the top grow out long enough to take as clones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

I think my question has been misunderstood.

Not where do i top, but when...

oh well, too late, i went out last night with the nippers, and topped the three I have in 1 gal pots already.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

Fishing was a BLAST! Im hella busy trying to get things situated best I can before I leave. I'll try to update some canna cup pics when Im in denver,,, I'll post a nice garden update to hold all you pr0naholics over.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Not where do i top, but when...


Ah, gotcha. If I'm not going to let the node above grow out as a clone, I top as soon as the two new shoots are for sure viable.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

Nuggs does this...

(from seed)
Grows plant to 6 inches, puts in 12/12 to sex,,, about a week later sex is known, he then tops/cleans up and transplants. I think he recommends topping at the 5th or so node. I topped early on last run and I do believe it slowed everything down a bit.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> for what? or just open season?



Perch, bass, whatever is in the water lol. I came home with a few lbs of bass fillets


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Perch, bass, whatever is in the water lol. I came home with a few lbs of bass fillets


mmmmm,love some bass,but them fat hand size perch,in the cast iron,is off the chain.or just stuck on a stick,over a fire.mmmm


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Almost time for fishing season around my parts, can't wait!!

KIng Salmon here I come!!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Almost time for fishing season around my parts, can't wait!!
> 
> KIng Salmon here I come!!


hey man.... fuck you with love and understanding. lmao. sorry baked. 

also fuck king salmon. bahahahahah j/k


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Almost time for fishing season around my parts, can't wait!!
> 
> KIng Salmon here I come!!


man. i need my cheech back. where is my half mexican.  in washington thats where. lol.[video=youtube_share;pd74BKx0x-w]http://youtu.be/pd74BKx0x-w[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Miss you too bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jf0khstYDLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf0khstYDLA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;YrHoQ4pzLbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrHoQ4pzLbY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> man. i need my cheech back. where is my half mexican.  in washington thats where. lol.[video=youtube_share;pd74BKx0x-w]http://youtu.be/pd74BKx0x-w[/video]





billcollector99 said:


> Miss you too bro.


[youtube]MXlAxKjD22M[/youtube]


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread just keeps veering further and further away!

PC vs. Mac anyone?


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> This thread just keeps veering further and further away!
> 
> PC vs. Mac anyone?


hmmm...*P*ound *C*ake vs *ma*rble *c*ake...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Mac n' cheese for life.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

Mmmmm... I like mac's more. Pound cakes just too boring.

I'm still waiting for the pics to hold me over. My name is Jigfresh and I'm a pronaholic.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Jig Fresh.


I like any kind of cake Im eating atm... besides that shit that is light breading and massive amounts of garbage icing piled on, you know, the most common cake.


I do like this cake too...

[video=youtube;HXMtClc844s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXMtClc844s[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Im sorry I dont have time to rearrange all these pics in the order I originally uploaded them in... I know doobs knows how I feel about this....... 

riu  great work.


New irrigation on timer for veg. Flower girls will sit in the dark.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Plum enough for you guys...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

^^^ 3d there.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

BnS x BnS


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 16, 2013)

hey whats the pvc i noticed in some of the pics? do you use it for watering like drip feed?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 16, 2013)

oh by the way they look nice dude. very smokable.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Scrumdiddlyumptious


they closed that thread. lmao. i think a mod found it. lol. how do you smoke? lmao. i smoke that good none resinous medi. the stuff that resins up is that dirt brick weed i seen all the time. lmao. couldnt help myself. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah thats irrigation on a timer for when Im gone. Will run for 2 minutes every third day giving each plant a quart of h2o each time. They were just xplanted a few days ago so the soil should hold a good bit of moisture for them.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 16, 2013)

Holyfuckingshitdude. That is some of the best looking pr0n I've seen in awhile. I'm... I'm... speechless. Is that one with the great yellow fade a B n S? Looks like a nice yielder.

I've been brewing ewc teas lately for my outdoor garden. Nothing major. Plants have been loving them, though. How often you reckon I can foliar my indoor garden with those teas? I diluted some to 50% the other day and gave it to them, and they loved it. I don't want to overdo it though. Thoughts?

Have fun in Denver... super jealous!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah thats irrigation on a timer for when Im gone. Will run for 2 minutes every third day giving each plant a quart of h2o each time. They were just xplanted a few days ago so the soil should hold a good bit of moisture for them.


i remember reading about it but never actually seeing it. could be the stoner in me tho. thats actually pretty pimp.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah thats irrigation on a timer for when Im gone. Will run for 2 minutes every third day giving each plant a quart of h2o each time. They were just xplanted a few days ago so the soil should hold a good bit of moisture for them.


How many plants do you have one continuous pipe hitting? Do you have any problems with pressure drop at the end of the run? I've got until June to get an automatic watering system set up to cover some vacation.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking killer homes-skillet! Been outta decent smoke for a minute, so goes without saying this is making my mouth water. Yum!

Have fun at the cup dude! I know a bunch of good people that are gonna be there that you should holler at.. but i'm sure you'll be busy as all hell already.

Got some Alligator Soup just done cooking... very very dank. Hope you'll be able to taste my recipe when you make your way down this way.

Keep it up broham!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Holyfuckingshitdude. That is some of the best looking pr0n I've seen in awhile. I'm... I'm... speechless. Is that one with the great yellow fade a B n S? Looks like a nice yielder.
> 
> I've been brewing ewc teas lately for my outdoor garden. Nothing major. Plants have been loving them, though. How often you reckon I can foliar my indoor garden with those teas? I diluted some to 50% the other day and gave it to them, and they loved it. I don't want to overdo it though. Thoughts?
> 
> Have fun in Denver... super jealous!


Thanks bro.
Because you had a previous issue with PM id hold off on foliar in flower,,, just me. I usually dilute to about 1 cup per gallon for foliar. 
Oh, that nice fading one is the BnS x SB2.



Baywatcher said:


> How many plants do you have one continuous pipe hitting? Do you have any problems with pressure drop at the end of the run? I've got until June to get an automatic watering system set up to cover some vacation.


No problems with pressure differences, the holes are pretty small... looks like 5 plants on each side with 3 in the middle. 





Swamp Thing said:


> Looking killer homes-skillet! Been outta decent smoke for a minute, so goes without saying this is making my mouth water. Yum!
> 
> Have fun at the cup dude! I know a bunch of good people that are gonna be there that you should holler at.. but i'm sure you'll be busy as all hell already.
> 
> ...


Mmm gator soup.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn you make moves man.....

One day I'm gone be like you


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Your just like me


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Hope you all enjoy, took a minute... My net is a fking joke.






Set-up auto irrigation... Im not going to use it after all, I forgot the timer needs 24hrs to cycle  Im sure they will be fine for 6 days  with a recent x-plant I think the soil should hold enough moisture. Digits crossed.






3d



BnS x SB1






BnS x BnS




BnS x SB2







MVK





MVK






Weeping MVK






?p x BnS






?p x SB2





Blue Pit







Smoke... Wish I could afford to hold on to more of it.






?p x BK~ love it.






BP~ love it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2013)

hell yea,have fun,smoke good for us that will not make it....them flowering plants should be prime by the time you get back,veggers looking good to.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Plum enough for you guys...
> 
> View attachment 2618656


Looking good ya ganna grow in the whole thing? Hah


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Stunning man, those girls sure look purty! 

I can't wait for tomorrow, I'm leaving for CO also!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Almost time for fishing season around my parts, can't wait!!
> 
> KIng Salmon here I come!!


Can I come over and play lol!

Very nice update whodat, everything looks superb


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Whodat clear some PMs out of your mail box I just tried to message you.


----------



## Air (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that stuff looks amazing, paid off well. Good job I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2013)

Originally Posted by *billcollector99*
Almost time for fishing season around my parts, can't wait!!

KIng Salmon here I come!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Can I come over and play lol!
> 
> Very nice update whodat, everything looks superb


We have a nice fishery here at lake champlain, runs the length of the state. Holds most every game fish but the salmon are landlocked and run small. I have a nice starcraft fish n ski but i scorched a piston a few yrs ago and it's pretty expensive to fix. 

My hunting and fishing buddies are all pretty much dead or gone now anyways. I have a shitload wallhangers on my living room walls plus a bunch of game trophies like heads mounted, caribou horns, antlers, game birds from a lifetime of hunting and fishing, the majority of the big game kills with my bow. My cave lol 

If you ever get out to the green mountains I'll show you some hot spots 




​


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2013)

All cleared up tc!

denver here I come!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2013)

My ride is supposed to get here about 8 tonight then we are driving through the night. Check your pms if you get a chance man I'll have one in there for ya.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2013)

Aw man this spacebomb keif I left here is still as bomb as it was it was when I made it! Thank you buddy, what a gift  I'll get plenty pics while Im here. Its cold as a mofo (for me) lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sure you made Nugbuckets proud! Very well done dankmaster Dubya-Dee!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

errybody doin' the dope fien' lean'. lovely stuff man.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hope you all enjoy, took a minute... My net is a fking joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digging the bonsai treez in veg man i may steal ur cage idea for a few of these rubbery limbed strains nice job man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

man you're the only other grower on this forum or other in last 6 year to grow like that. all in the prep, feeding and keeping them happy, he also nothing but cola, guys handle was mammath an ozzy guy who got parra thinking his journal was basically enabling underage kids to fuck themselves up at developmental stage and poof one day was gone.

guy grew one plant but shit, nothing but 8 or more colas near 3 ft.

i would kill for the space you guys have over there. england is so cramped if your carbon filter goes 3/4 of hte mile radious knows.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 20, 2013)

Who makes it all look too easy thats for sure don


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey man you back from Denver yet? How did the garden do while you were gone?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey everyone!
I had a fucking blast at the cup, came down with a cold on sunday though. All in all the trip was amazing, seeing friends, outdoor activities, visiting grow rooms,,, just great.


The garden is looking great! veg plants have gone crazy and the flower girls are well withered  I have some family in tonight so no update, but I'll get one up tomorrow.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome home! I'm glad everything was grand and all is in order at the compound!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

Sucks about the cold, but glad the rest of your trip went well man. I wish I could have seen some buds and some rooms while I was out there. The only people I scored off of where waitresses, though it was still pretty good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

highlights of the cup who? your girls do ok in the cold without ya?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Everything is good don  I'll be harvesting today!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

sweet. that bns x bns looks like it's going to weigh in large.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Heres some shite.










Rings on.







Cleaned up and trained.





BP





?p x SB2






BnS x SB2










MVK








3D









?p x BnS






BnS x BnS








BnS x SB1








Birdies.











So Im a super douchie douche bag and didnt get any pics at the cup... so yeah, sorry about that  "dab city" deserved a pic though  only concentrates I fucked with was some co2 extract at big buddhas spot,,, it was fantastic! 


Gotta get to trimming.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2013)

hell yea,bns for the win.......veggers look good.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

Girls look fantastic man I guess they did well without ya . I just bet those girls that were left to start drying on the plant are gonna be really nice, it seems with my girls like that helps the process. I still can't wait for this big surprise setup . 

I wanna learn to do a CO2 extraction, a buddy of mine was talking about turning his whole harvest into oil after trying it a few times. I told him I'd be glad to help but I wanna research whats gonna be the best way to do quantity. Seems like we could get hella oil from his 3x3 flood tray harvested under 1k.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Those ladies look ready to smoke already who.

How dry was the medium when you got back from your trip?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Blue Pit scissor hash = amazing


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Girls look fantastic man I guess they did well without ya . I just bet those girls that were left to start drying on the plant are gonna be really nice, it seems with my girls like that helps the process. I still can't wait for this big surprise setup .
> 
> I wanna learn to do a CO2 extraction, a buddy of mine was talking about turning his whole harvest into oil after trying it a few times. I told him I'd be glad to help but I wanna research whats gonna be the best way to do quantity. Seems like we could get hella oil from his 3x3 flood tray harvested under 1k.


Yeah they shouldn't be hanging long at all, they are already a bit crispy  
The veil will be removed from "the flying circus" sometime in june!
Hey Im wearing this sweet sincity oilers t-shirt given to me by some cool cat at the cup  its covered in trimmings lol



billcollector99 said:


> Those ladies look ready to smoke already who.
> 
> How dry was the medium when you got back from your trip?


Dry, but not as lite as I thought they would be. Nugs should be going into jars in four days time...  its going to be a danky may.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 25, 2013)

They look good twin. I took down my last three Monday. I'm curious what you come up with in weight for each. You definitely got me beat bruh. How come you can't keep more though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

looks as easy a trim as i've seen! 

blue pit ripped into you then eh lol


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 26, 2013)

Didnt get a chance to catch up with you at the cup Whodat When u coming back? and everythings looking Beautiful BTW Your always killing it. Show me the way BROTHA


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeeeeezus, seriously. Way to go Whodat. BNS is just bombing... I think I have a couple of those beans from the fairy... the fact that they have some Cheese lineage in them just makes me drool. Big, stinky, potent.... yeah, I'll be cracking some of those.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 26, 2013)

Fly by


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL wrong thread my bad that was for the 6hundies.. Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Didnt get a chance to catch up with you at the cup Whodat When u coming back? and everythings looking Beautiful BTW Your always killing it. Show me the way BROTHA



Aww shit bro, I hate to say it but I totally forgot  you dont stop in enough!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

BnS and her crosses look amazing, not that all yer stuff isnt, but they are just yelling out at me!!


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here after whodat turned me on to the site.
Just wanted to see all the budpohrn who's been bragging about. 
Worth it.


----------



## Figong (Apr 27, 2013)

MudDuck said:


> Hi all, I'm new here after whodat turned me on to the site.
> Just wanted to see all the budpohrn who's been bragging about.
> Worth it.


Welcome, and WhoDat is a fountain of knowledge if you ask the right questions and do as you're instructed - the bud porn is awesome too, definitely


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome MudDuck. Glad you made it over. Whodat does alright with growing huh? Your name reminded me of a guy who used to hang out on the CB radio near where I lived. Called himself "The Mud Man... down and dirty in the mud". Good times.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking super ripe WhoDat! Danky May for sure. April showers bring May flowers. Rainy day in NOLA today making the Jazz Fest a lil too wet for my taste. Hope next weekend is nice, cool, and sunny for the Jazzy Jams.

Sucks about the cold. Seems like a lot of people are coming back sick from the cup. Some dirty folk passin around germs I'm sure. Hope all is well.

Cheers!

swampy


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

MudDuck said:


> Hi all, I'm new here after whodat turned me on to the site.
> Just wanted to see all the budpohrn who's been bragging about.
> Worth it.


Hey good to see ya muduck  thanks for everything, again...I took about half a shot of that tincture in my coffee before my flight back,,, was hells high lol you told me to take s much as I like! lmao 


Figong said:


> Welcome, and WhoDat is a fountain of knowledge if you ask the right questions and do as you're instructed - the bud porn is awesome too, definitely


haha thank you thank you.  



jigfresh said:


> Welcome MudDuck. Glad you made it over. Whodat does alright with growing huh? Your name reminded me of a guy who used to hang out on the CB radio near where I lived. Called himself "The Mud Man... down and dirty in the mud". Good times.


sounds like hed have some interesting things to say lol. I never messed with cb radios like that,,, wasn't born 40 years ago lol so its like a radio chatroulette eh...






Re-ammended all my used soil yesterday  here we go! Whats awesome is you not only save a ton by mixing and re-using your own soil, but it gets better with age showing more vigorous growth grow after grow! 
I added a wheelbarrow full of compost, about 50lbs castings, and all that other shit I mentioned I picked up....
Here it is.... never mind the extra #s you see.



Compost composed of~~~~~
Donkey manure
Chicken manure
Oak leaves
Hay
Native soil






Amendments ~~~~~~~
N~
Feather meal (12-0-0)~2 Soft slow release.
Mexican bat guano (10-1-1)~2
Peruvian seabird bird guano (10-10-2)~1
cottonseed meal (5-2-1)~2 Soft slow release, acidic.


P~
Fishbone meal (3-18-0)~1~ 25% calcium
Indonesian bat guano (0.5-13-0.2)~2 
Jamaican bat guano (1-10-1)~2
(Peruvian seabird guano listed above)~1




K~
Alfalfa meal (2-1-2)~2 Quick release 
Kelp meal (1-.5-2.5)~5 Slow release
I'll be using 1-0-10 soluble kelp powder in teas for more K, my compost is already full of it too.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~Other ingredients.~~~~~~~~~~
oyster shell flour (0.3-10.5-1) High calcium ~.5lb 96% calcium carbonate
Crab shell meal (2.5-3-0.5)~2~ 25% calcium 
Worm Castings~~~60lb
Azomite, granuler.~
Dolomite lime~.5c~ 22% calcium 11% magnesium
Red sandy clay soil (oxidized iron and other minerals)~
Mycorrhizae




Note: ^^^ I wanted to keep an eye on Ca levels of everything added.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for always being willing to re-post your soil mixes 

When we finish up with buying the house, I'm going to be making some raised bed veggie gardens and will be doing what I can to mimic your mix (not sure where'd I'd get the donkey doo).

Probably going to end up devoting about 1/3 of the back yard to garden space (eventually will add a greenhouse, too).
Anyways, thanks for all the info you post, will be a huge help in the very near future.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh its just simple stuff, but your very welcome Doobs 

Heres some other stuff for you.



Reusing soil~~~
RECIPE #4
Three Little Birds Method
40 gallons used soil
4 cups alfalfa meal
4 cups bone meal
4 cups kelp meal
4 cups powdered dolomite lime
30 pound bag of earthworm castings . . .
That&#8217;s the basic recipe . . .
However we also like to use
4 cups of Greensand
4 cups of Rock Phosphate
4 cups of diatomaceous earth








LC&#8217;s Soiless Mix #1:
5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings.


Or, if you use Pro Mix or Sunshine Mix...
LC's Soiless Mix #2:
6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up)
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as &#8220;parts&#8221; in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".


Now for the plants organic food source


Choose one of these organic plant food recipes to add to LC's Soiless Mix.


RECIPE #1
If you want to use organic nutes like blood, bone and kelp...
Dry Ferts:
1 tablespoon blood meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
2 tablespoons bone meal per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
1-tablespoon kelp meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix or Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract as directed
(OPTIONAL) 1 tablespoon per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of Jersey Greensand to supplement the K (potasium) in the Kelp Meal and seaweed extract.
Mix all the dry ferts into the soiless mix well and wet it, but don't soak it with Liquid Karma and water @ 1 tbs./gal. Stir and mix it a few times a week for a week or two so the bacteria can get oxygen and break down the bone meal and make it available. And don't let the mix dry out, keep it moist and add water as needed. It'll also have time to get the humic acids in the Liquid Karma going and the dolomite lime will be better able to adjust the pH of a peat based mixture too.
With this recipe, all you need to do is add plain water until harvest.
When I'm working with seeds, I punch a hole in the bottom of 16 ounce cups and fill them with plain LC's Mix. Lightly wet the mix in the cups and germ one seed in each cup. At the same time I mix enough LC's mix along with the blood/bone/kelp to fill all the 3 gallon flower pots I'm going to use for the grow. After about two weeks, the seedlings and the blood/bone/kelp mix are ready. I transplant the seedlings into the 3 gallon pots and just add water until harvest.
When you go to flower and pull up the males, save the mix in the pots. It is ready to be used again immediately. Just remove the root ball and transplant another seedling into it.


RECIPE #2
If you want to use guano in your soil mix...
Bongaloid's Guano Mix.
Use all these items combined with one gallon of soil mix.
1/3C hi N Guano (Mexican Bat Guano)
1/2C hi P Guano (Jamaican or Indonesian Bat Guano)
1TBS Kelp Meal 
(OPTIONAL) 1TBS Jersey Greensand


RECIPE #3 (My favorite)
If you want to use guano tea and kelp...


Guano Tea and Kelp:


Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.


Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.


Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.


You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.




RECIPE #4
Three Little Birds Method
40 gallons used soil
4 cups alfalfa meal
4 cups bone meal
4 cups kelp meal
4 cups powdered dolomite lime
30 pound bag of earthworm castings . . .
That&#8217;s the basic recipe . . .
However we also like to use
4 cups of Greensand
4 cups of Rock Phosphate
4 cups of diatomaceous earth




RECIPE #5
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)


For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O


For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O


For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2013)

Coolness!
Ripped them and pasted them into a word document.


----------



## Figong (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you alter the peruvian seabird guano amount based on strain? I've seen it run extremely hot with some strains, was curious if your measurement was 'safe' for most/all veg.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Coolness!
> Ripped them and pasted them into a word document.


Its all just a click away  

heres what my base started out as when I originally made the first batch of SS. Its just re-amending from here on out.
Vicks SS
*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft) *
*8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source *
*4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source *
*1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source *
*3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering *
*4 cups kelp meal. *
*9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings *

*- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit (uncovered) 1-2 weeks before use.*



Figong said:


> Do you alter the peruvian seabird guano amount based on strain? I've seen it run extremely hot with some strains, was curious if your measurement was 'safe' for most/all veg.



Iv never put it in soil before now, have always used it in teas. I dont think it should be an issue like that considering all the other "hot" ingredients used.

less=more


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey good to see ya muduck  thanks for everything, again...I took about half a shot of that tincture in my coffee before my flight back,,, was hells high lol you told me to take s much as I like! lmao
> 
> haha thank you thank you.


Not a problem dooder. Kiesha treated me well too. 
I have to say, myself and Joe and the crew all got a little cold too. Must'a been that dirty dab city coughing up a nasty flu smoothie all over your face. 
And to answer your earlier question, I'm getting (late) roots on the Lemon Hash Plant x Sour D cuts but still no success on the others (Mr Nice), (Lemon G x Space Queen) yet.
I've got a few other methods to try before I throw my arms up at the Nice and Queen... 
I believe they're lacking oxygen in addition to having stems so hollow you could drink a milkshake through em. Embolism is nearly inevitable- has anybody tried inverted cloning? Pressurized cloning?? haha 
At this point I may give a shot at dipping/soaking the cuts in hormone solution(s) and plopping em straight into cups with soaked soil treated with a bit of stabilized oregonismXL... Why not?

As for the Lemon Hash x Sour D, I'm loading another batch into the turbokloner today to see what I come up with after replicating the successful cuts.

PS I caught a few bass at the same lake inlet we rode bikes to. Suckah.


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its all just a click away
> 
> heres what my base started out as when I originally made the first batch of SS. Its just re-amending from here on out.
> Vicks SS
> ...


Ever dump in some lively (bottle fermented) dark ale? What do you know about anaerobic microbe characteristics in soil? Do they survive to compete in the rhizosphere or die from the O2 in the soil and become compost? 
It's my day off and I'm curious.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

MudDuck said:


> Not a problem dooder. Kiesha treated me well too.
> I have to say, myself and Joe and the crew all got a little cold too. Must'a been that dirty dab city coughing up a nasty flu smoothie all over your face.
> And to answer your earlier question, I'm getting (late) roots on the Lemon Hash Plant x Sour D cuts but still no success on the others (Mr Nice), (Lemon G x Space Queen) yet.
> I've got a few other methods to try before I throw my arms up at the Nice and Queen...
> ...


My cold was hitting me once I got to dab city, actually pretty soon after walking in the gates so Im thinking I got it off the nasty ass germ breeding facility called an airplane, It was mild though, I just got out of extreme mucus stage,,, lovely. 
Yay so SOMETHING is showing roots. I think one of the tricks are getting them into water/solution asap and letting them soak for 20 min or so. Iv never cloned directly into soil but I see people around here do it all the time,,, I want to give it a go. 
As far as D/O levels (dissolved oxygen) h2o temperature is vital, if it gets too warm its damn near impossible getting enough o2 in there (or at least this is what Iv read) A smaller pump should help and a frozen water bottle could help too but I already know what you think about that... and you may be right?.?.? "oregonismXL" I'll have to look that up. 

ps, few days ago I ate some bass I caught recently from around here,,,,, you need to do some fishing around my parts 
oh and I got two nice usda select steaks doing their thing in the fridge right now, Suckah.




MudDuck said:


> Ever dump in some lively (bottle fermented) dark ale? What do you know about anaerobic microbe characteristics in soil? Do they survive to compete in the rhizosphere or die from the O2 in the soil and become compost?
> It's my day off and I'm curious.


I think the anaerobic microbes are outcompeted / eaten when o2 is introduced (not to mention its just not the environment they thrive in). My first batch of SS went anaerobic because I had the lid on while cooking it, boy did that smell like SHIT nasty! I simply dumped it out onto a tarp and put some fans on it,,, let it dry some, mix mix mix and put back in with the lid off of the trashcan and tada, it smelled great the next day.
I dont think tossing in a certain beer or two would hurt... Shit Id be inclined to do it if I didnt love beer so much! 
I brewed up a nasty ass batch of tea last night to kickstart the cooking process for my fresh batch of soil. giggity





edit: so on that... Iv seen a "weednerd" episode where subcool visits a garden where the guy is cooking subs SS and when they take the lids off they mention how putrid the smell is and how its a good thing  its putrid because it has gone anaerobic, and anaerobic bacteria break down organic matter, yes, but they do it at a MUCH MUCH slower pace... Are there any upsides to composting anaerobically? can more beneficial fungi live in an anaerobic environment? 

IDK anyone got something to add please do so.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> edit: so on that... Iv seen a "weednerd" episode where subcool visits a garden where the guy is cooking subs SS and when they take the lids off they mention how putrid the smell is and how its a good thing  its putrid because it has gone anaerobic, and anaerobic bacteria break down organic matter, yes, but they do it at a MUCH MUCH slower pace... Are there any upsides to composting anaerobically? can more beneficial fungi live in an anaerobic environment?
> 
> IDK anyone got something to add please do so.


I love lamp!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

MudDuck said:


> Not a problem dooder. Kiesha treated me well too.
> I have to say, myself and Joe and the crew all got a little cold too. Must'a been that dirty dab city coughing up a nasty flu smoothie all over your face.
> And to answer your earlier question, I'm getting (late) roots on the Lemon Hash Plant x Sour D cuts but still no success on the others (Mr Nice), (Lemon G x Space Queen) yet.
> I've got a few other methods to try before I throw my arms up at the Nice and Queen...
> ...


Sounds like some nice crosses there


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> My cold was hitting me once I got to dab city, actually pretty soon after walking in the gates so Im thinking I got it off the nasty ass germ breeding facility called an airplane, It was mild though, I just got out of extreme mucus stage,,, lovely.
> Yay so SOMETHING is showing roots. I think one of the tricks are getting them into water/solution asap and letting them soak for 20 min or so. Iv never cloned directly into soil but I see people around here do it all the time,,, I want to give it a go.
> As far as D/O levels (dissolved oxygen) h2o temperature is vital, if it gets too warm its damn near impossible getting enough o2 in there (or at least this is what Iv read) A smaller pump should help and a frozen water bottle could help too but I already know what you think about that... and you may be right?.?.? "oregonismXL" I'll have to look that up.
> 
> ...


My O2 has been upped since last week- I tore down the pickle barrel cloner and am using the air line from that in the turbokloner. The water temp has maintained 70ish since the airstone.
OregonismXL is a product from Aurora Innovations that has bacterial cultures in a powder form that you add the immediate rootbase area. Some people mix it in water and pitch it in... it's a bit expensive for that if you ask me. I use it to jump start the rhizo when transplanting to a bigger pot and I also scratch and water in an addition before flowering is induced. 
The plants stress out for a few days while the microbes do their thing until, reputedly, one or a few of the microbe species will overwhelm the others and begin its beneficial relationship with the roots it lives along. Aurora is saying that the newly achieved microbial balance is result of victorious bacterial competitors. Checks out right?

Nowthen, if we follow a different process for hosting microbial competition via nute teas on a regular basis, we already have a well maintained homeostasis of consistent bacterial victories. (Same strain should always win and keep winning until overwhelmed. If you only feed it the same mix of microbes every time, the bacteria won't need to exert themselves as aggressively to CONTINUE to win)
So why not throw some anaerobic competition at it? It, too, should be easily overcome by the established microbes (as long as your ratios aren't incredibly extreme on the anaerobic addition) but should prompt your resident microbes to fight a different battle against a different foe, producing different 'waste' as it goes. Waste that is readily available 'compost'.
Pitch some nasty shit brew on a tomato plant and see what happens.


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

--UPDATE--
2 of the Mr. Nice cuts are showing sawteeth.
Only 2 dang weeks later. Yeesh.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 29, 2013)

No IMO for the anerobic brews boss! 
Every tea, even tho aerobic will have some anerobic action, so the competition should be there.
Every single brew will be different in it's content due to the slightest variables.

And from what I've learned, bad bacteria harm the roots because they are decomposed so that they're somewhat fermented.
But I don't say you should introduce disease bcuz if could get outta control lol then you'll just have to fix it boss


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> anaerobic bacteria break down organic matter, yes, but they do it at a MUCH MUCH slower pace... Are there any upsides to composting anaerobically? can more beneficial fungi live in an anaerobic environment?


*Isolation and Characterization of a Novel Facultative Anaerobic Filamentous Fungus from Japanese Rice Field Soil*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2817877/
*"**Rice fields are usually flooded during the cropping season and drained after harvesting, and therefore, rice soils cycle through aerobic and anaerobic conditions throughout the year. During the drainage period, the major final decomposers of organic matter are aerobic or facultative anaerobic bacteria and filamentous fungi. Of these, many filamentous fungi are well known to secrete hydrolytic enzymes involved in biopolymer degradation, and therefore, they are considered to play significant roles in the decomposition of organic matter, especially in woods and upland soils. Filamentous fungi may also serve as decomposers of organic matter, such as plant debris and plant root exudation during the drainage period, in rice field soils."*

Filamentous fungi are the type of underground fungi we want in our soil.

*"**Although most filamentous fungi are obligate aerobes, some obligate anaerobic species, collectively called rumen fungi and classified as Chytridiomycota [6], do exist."*

Although primarily in the gut of grass eating mammals...
Has anyone used rumen fungi as a rhizo additive to break down straw grasses and other organic matter?

*"Recently, it has been suggested that Fusarium oxysporum likely acquires energy for growth by denitrification [10] and by ammonia fermentation [11]. Fungal denitrification occurs in an O[SUB]2[/SUB] limited environment in which N[SUB]2[/SUB]O is generated as a final denitrified product because of the lack of N[SUB]2[/SUB]O reductase to generate N[SUB]2[/SUB] from N[SUB]2[/SUB]O [10]. On the other hand, fungal ammonia fermentation occurs in an anaerobic environment in which NO[SUB]3[/SUB][SUP]&#8722;[/SUP] is reduced to NH[SUB]4[/SUB][SUP]+[/SUP]** and ethanol is oxidized to acetate"*

You would certainly not want to _ferment _your brew, especially not to the point of ammonia fermentation, the ethanol/acetate would do genocide to the root base. Yeast (anaerobic) is everywhere, all the time. Even with the inoculation of omnipresent yeast, the nute tea would still contain other microbes/spores that will compete against the yeast, retarding any chance for fermentation (conversion of sugars like molasses into CO2 and alcohol) which is what essentially renders the brew unusable... Unless you reintroduce it to an oxygen rich environment and rebalance it...
Which is to say you could brew a 2 part tea that would be compounded in its benefit upon final pitch.

Someone who has the capacity and means and time to do such a thing (someone like whodat) should try to brew a tea anaerobically to the point of fermentation or even ammonia fermentation (making vinegar) and then bubble the hell out of it to remove the ethanol and ammonia.
Then it would be privy if said volunteer (whodat) might try to use that brew as a base to add some of the soil the plant is in and a product like OregonismXL or other 'active' rhizo booster to let it battle the shit from the first brew. The resulting victor bacteria/fungi could be entirely superior than achieved with traditional methods since you allow the nasty fighting to take place away from your roots and pitch in the stabilized non shit smelling brew at the end of the whole process.


Hey whodat, you gonna have a nice Yeti Stout to go with those rump roasts, er, I mean steaks?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm very glad I made it out of Dab city without a cold, or other sickenss! That would have been a drag to have to drive home with.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome info muduck! Thanks allot for posting it... very interesting. In past brews that got old I have smelled some ammonia odor but I ditched it, and Iv actually been using old molasses thats fermented and smells like alcohol,,, the plants seem fine lol thanks what happens when you buy a five gallon bucket of blackstrap molasses! Its about a year old and Im almost done with it... I brewed some big batches last year


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome info muduck! Thanks allot for posting it... very interesting. In past brews that got old I have smelled some ammonia odor but I ditched it, and Iv actually been using old molasses thats fermented and smells like alcohol,,, the plants seem fine lol thanks what happens when you buy a five gallon bucket of blackstrap molasses! Its about a year old and Im almost done with it... I brewed some big batches last year


Lemme know if you try to use an old one, I'm curious now.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm very glad I made it out of Dab city without a cold, or other sickenss! That would have been a drag to have to drive home with.



Yeah I tried to quarantine myself from all those "public" rigs... I was was the sick one in the end  I still got allot of people sick Im sure lol glad you made it out okay!

Oh btw, whats that bean you gave me? I'll pop it soon along with some other dankness


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

That sir is a prelease strain from Sincity called "Sinmints". It is Girl Scout Cookies (forum cut) x Bluepower. http://www.homeofthedank.com/enhanced/originals.html very bottom of the page. I'm trying to get in touch with Sincity seeds to see if they have any interest in my "testing" these for them. The only thing they said about them on their forum is that they won't be released until all the testing is done and it will be at least this summer. It would be sweet if I managed to get to test stuff down the road. Any way here is a thread I started here about them https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/648565-sincity-seeds-sinmint.html#post9011863. One of the guys that posted I guess is testing these currently. He did say he got 3 with an Andies Mint and chocolate smell to them which I think is what we are looking for, he is supposed to post pics. I've only got 3 of them left after sharing a few with a few people. I know that if those guys I was with get the mint pheno and I don't that I'll get my hands on it, so that ups my odds a little more. I'm getting ready to germ mine tonight. I got my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## MudDuck (Apr 29, 2013)

I finally came across some Girl Scout Cookies last night from a random gal at a BBQ. I was impressed.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

^^^ that says allot.

Im not big on strain hype though,, lots o' different dank to go around!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^ that says allot.
> 
> Im not big on strain hype though,, lots o' different dank to go around!


I agree with that. The Cookies are dank but for their yield I would take that ?P x SB2 over it any day by the looks of her. She looked great WhoDat


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^ that says allot.
> 
> Im not big on strain hype though,, lots o' different dank to go around!


I try not to jump on the hype either, because once you get some really dank weed how much danker can it really get. That being said the Cindy99 I'm currently growing is really impressing me and seems to be living up to all the hype for sure. For being so heavily sativa, she didn't stretch, has very dense buds, and has put on enough weight already she won't stand up on her own , only a few more weeks and we'll see if the high matchs!

I will say the idea of the flavor is what appeals to me about the Sinmints. I love flavor variety, and I've never had anything minty before so I thought it sounded real interesting. Glad to hear you liked the cookies you got mudduck, did they have the "thin mint" taste to them?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> I agree with that. The Cookies are dank but for their yield I would take that ?P x SB2 over it any day by the looks of her. She looked great WhoDat


I need to get some dry shots up, so far I got the BP, ?p x BnS, ?p x SB2, and 3D in jars... Everything is looking and smelling very danky 

I got 1.5 oz from that ?p x sb2... not much.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

I bet its smelling danky, man those buds looked amazing that last update. I can't wait for the smoke reports! This is the first time you've ran a few of these crosses right?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with you all on the GSC... lots of hype. Yeah, it's got that taste... but it seems very OG to me, which I'm not the biggest fan of (I know, what's wrong with me?). I'd smoke them to put me to sleep mostly... they are aight. 

I'm with you TC... I'm really drooling over my ?p x SB1... although I think I spotted a fat seed on the top of one of my buds this morning. I'm not too concerned if I end up with some beans, though. This smoke is all for me, so if there are a couple seeds here and there, then it's into the "Hemp" jar... then used later to plant rogue plants.  

Lets hear some smoke reports, Who!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah TC this is my first go at any of these crosses.


Too stoned for smoke report  I'll do what I can, considering I already have a crappy sniffer and taster (or at least the ability to put them into words) and am still congested.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

ok ok ok, we'll cut you some slack this time!  I think we can smell those buds from here anyway...

btw, my ?p looks to be the frostiest one in the tent. Hell, might be the frostiest plant I've ever grown, period. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't eyeball fuking my BNS beans, though. Which then made me start thinking about ?p xBNS and I had to stop. All the humanity!

High ho, High ho, it's off to work I go. Later gator! Hope you feel better.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a good day at work bobo! Did you get any of the ?p x BnS? if not you better let that fairy know! She is looking sooooo fine 

Glad to hear she is frosting up good, but disappointed she hermed on you  Mine did too but everything in the vert cab hermed (nothing in the other cab) due to heat and once the heat stress stopped the hermi flowers went away. Im hoping yours was because of PM stress or something,,, but you said it showed sacks in veg when everything was normal,,, I would have ditched it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

Ya know, I'm not sure if I got the ?p x BNS or not. I'm gonna have to check. I'll let ya know... Thanks so much, btw... the fairy is so kind with the love she spreads!!

The nanners it showed were so small... I honestly thought it was my mistake once I saw all the pistils, so just wrote it off (another mistake). And when it did throw a couple sacks I'm thinking it was as a result to the PM related stress (at least that's what I've been thinking in my wee brain). My tent has only broken 80 a couple times (in the AM bc I'd left the dehu on for 1 hr when the lights came on)... otherwise I run mid-high 70's. That was just recently, too, so I'm gonna say that wasn't the instigator. . .

K, working. Working. Gotta work. I hate computer work.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

hahaha dont let your boss see you on riu lmao

Either way, thats a little too finicky for my taste  bitches need to be tough.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

Ahhh I'll get my pic skills back soon enough 


Flowers of a different kind.








Testing out my compost on old seed. Working fine so far. Oh I got the lab results back, pretty alkaline but all other numbers are good,, no nitrogen showed up and Im sure its being used atm for the actual composting process.




Blue Pit.




3D




?p x BnS






?p x SB2







Small MVK








BnS x SB1








BnS x BnS









Poopy pics

BnS x SB2
can also see a late nanner thrown out.







More shit.
MVK


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice flower pics Whodat. Buds are pretty too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha dont let your boss see you on riu lmao


I have no boss!  

In regards to the ?p, I knew that if I threw her out I wouldn't have anything to replace it. And, I honestly thought it wouldn't be a big deal by the time I'd found out what they (the nanners) really were... 

Oh, and upon further inspection I think I was wrong about the seed. 



billcollector99 said:


> Nice flower pics Whodat. Buds are pretty too.


What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

looks fit to dive into man. purrdy flowers too.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Very artistic update bud! I really like Lillies, probably my second favorite flower!


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful update bossman! I can't WAIT to have your kinda property to do things with man!


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I set the buds down on the vegging plants to hold them for me while I hold the camera with two hands,,, I really like the way the background comes out  kinda cool.




I just harvested the garlic I had growing in the little building! I didnt expect anything really lol. I left a few cloves in there so they come back, and I'll also plant a some more... Been thinking of growing some legumes in my containers as well,,, would give them a slow steady supply of N.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

I planted 4 cloves of garlic outside in a big pot I had, and 2 onions that had started to sprout a little. The garlic is all above ground, and the onions are growing so thats cool.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

I love Garlic. mmmmmmm


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Well, thats about it for this journal. Ended of with just shy 16 oz of primo nug  could have been better yield wise... New bulbs and a new grow on the way, should be a good one. 
These bulb boxes are great for the transition from hanging to jars. 







A few ozs missing from the pics,,, some peeps had a nice 4/20 with that stuff.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

Awesome job my friend, regardless of yield.
Quality > quantity everytime imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

damn straight BC. looks a tidy haul to me whodat


----------



## Baywatcher (May 2, 2013)

Nice grow! I'll for sure watch the next one.


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2013)

Awesome man they sure look stellar, I need to get a new bulb soon too!


----------



## 650baquet (May 9, 2013)

Everything looks great man!!! Some of my LostCoastOG and TrainWreck look very similar to some of your harvest pics.
This TW(25days flower) under my 432w LED is looking particularly frosty and will most likely be one of my best harvests off that LED. Thinking about starting a journal for it...

CANNA coco coir
A&B Nutes
2-waterings with SnowStormUltra, i choose not to foliar my plants with anything
Started PK 13/14 at day 20

I usually sweeten the final three weeks before flushing with Sugaree by Cutting Edge Solutions, but i'm about out...have any suggestions on what to try next as a flavor enhancer??


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

Flavor enhancer... lmao.
Might as well give the plants Gatorade.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Everything looks great man!!! Some of my LostCoastOG and TrainWreck look very similar to some of your harvest pics.
> This TW(25days flower) under my 432w LED is looking particularly frosty and will most likely be one of my best harvests off that LED. Thinking about starting a journal for it...
> View attachment 2649605
> CANNA coco coir
> ...


for flavor I start with good genetics,grow them good,then when they look done,i let them go another week or so,chop ,hang, dry,cure for 4 weeks plus.......now that will get u full flavor from yo buds any day of the yr.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

Good genetics??? Cough*BreedersBoutique*cough.


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2013)

What G said!
good genetics and proper drying/curing.



iv misplaced my camera charger  everything is looking good though  ill have to see about ordering another charger if I don't find it in the next few days.



id say this turned out great though!


FIN


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

I misplaced my camera charger once, took 6 weeks to find it!! lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2013)

Help me out and tell me where you found it. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Help me out and tell me where you found it. lol


Told my girl to find it for me. lol


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well, thats about it for this journal. Ended of with just shy 16 oz of primo nug  could have been better yield wise... New bulbs and a new grow on the way, should be a good one.
> These bulb boxes are great for the transition from hanging to jars.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother! Everything looks stellar! Can't wait to be growing my own unique strain!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

Whodat, I would like your opinion on the following statement por favor.



Sincerely420 said:


> 100% organic, they won't stay green until the very end. You can't force Organic N onto the plants.


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

May be true. My ladies had enough N to stay green but always naturally fade at the end, some strains more than others but that's just genetic. Then again DSTs plants are always deep green event at harvest (from what I think I remember) and I'm pretty sure he grows organically.

but I think a strong fast acting source of N like blood meal may be able to do it,,,, but iv never tried.

so basically I don't know for sure lol I'm a noob


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

How things been Whodat, been high as hell and busy with life?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> May be true. My ladies had enough N to stay green but always naturally fade at the end, some strains more than others but that's just genetic. Then again DSTs plants are always deep green event at harvest (from what I think I remember) and I'm pretty sure he grows organically.
> 
> but I think a strong fast acting source of N like blood meal may be able to do it,,,, but iv never tried.
> 
> so basically I don't know for sure lol I'm a noob


Blood meal works well as a top dressing. Or some N guano added to the tea can help. 

I'm not sure if DST uses organic nutes though, it looks like he grows in coco, I wouldn't be surprised if he's using a multi-part fertilizer regiment. But his plants are always lush and shiny, not like mine lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

Yup! Life is good  I'm broke again lol but shit is gravy IMO,,, I'm very easy to please, the simplest things keep a smile on my face. I'm one lucky mofo!


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Blood meal works well as a top dressing. Or some N guano added to the tea can help.
> 
> I'm not sure if DST uses organic nutes though, it looks like he grows in coco, I wouldn't be surprised if he's using a multi-part fertilizer regiment. But his plants are always lush and shiny, not like mine lol.



He reuses his composted coco,,, we will have to find out,,,, again lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yup! Life is good  I'm broke again lol but shit is gravy IMO,,, I'm very easy to please, the simplest things keep a smile on my face. I'm one lucky mofo!


Meh broke is relative, if bills are payed, I've got food and some herb to smoke I'm happy. 

You know what they say "weed will get you through times without money, better then money will get you through times without weed"!


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

That's what I was getting at TC  trying to at least.

how goes it with you bro? Still high from dab city? Haha

not avoiding your respons, but I'm heading back outside for some chores.

peace!


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

lol its all good Whodat. I havn't had any BHO since dab city, but I do think the recent enjoyment of oils has bumped my tolerance up. I did make some Iso Oil the other day, and its pretty good. I made it out of my bubba kush trim and it really tastes like BK. I went yesterday and bought a bottle of 95% grain alcohol and i'm gonna do another batch of Oil with white widow, and strawberry trim/popcorn nugs. I've still got a bunch of the BK trim but I wanna try the other to see how the flavor turns out.


----------



## supchaka (May 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Whodat, I would like your opinion on the following statement por favor.


I would disagree to an extent. The micro biz in organic is still taking place regardless of what the plant is or isn't eating. Whether or not it needs it any longer its still in the soil. So N in soil is N regardless if it got there naturally or synthetically. That's my .02. I don't care either way, I grow plants they rarely die on me and I'm happy


----------



## Bobotrank (May 21, 2013)

Will be chopping the ?p on Thursday I'm thinking... she's really doing her final swell right now... took a sample bud and vaped it last week and it put me in the clouds. Not a strong scent coming off her, but what I can smell is sorta grapey and purpley smelling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Meh broke is relative, if bills are payed, I've got food and some herb to smoke I'm happy.
> 
> You know what they say "weed will get you through times without money, better then money will get you through times without weed"!



havin enough to do what you want when you want to do it is enough for me. yeah billions in the bank would be nice and I'm not saying don't have aspirations but there's a fine line to greed. imho anyway.

sup who! what's cookin?


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2013)

cswsljdvnjnvoushvr****pics*****jcvdfjbvd,sbdshvgf


----------



## Bobotrank (May 22, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

I understand your frustration, G...... New cam charger should be in Friday.


Howdy Don! 
I can gt by on very little, but I'm an industrious mofo at heart and if I don't have capital then I'm not building and I get sad when I'm not building lol. Too many fine ideas (IMO lol) in this head of mine to not persue at least some of them!


hey bobo, I truely hope the smoke is worth it.



Looks as if I supercropped my fav ladie a bit too hardcore about a week ago  stem is all rotted out at the knuckles... Am a bit steamed about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

me too if i can make something with things i can pick up free or have and convert i do wherever possible. this xmas i made lights out of gin bottles for decorations. i'm into 'upcycling'.

i'm planning on making a new veg box out of old pallets i got from work. broke one down this afternoon, think i'll need another 1 or 2 to get the bits i need( wood is hella expensive these days! ). panda film round it and hang a cfl in an old housing for a coolhood. shouldn't need a ballast and the fitting may need changing out but i have one anyway. 

i'm hoping i can get the wood sorted this week and do it on our bank holiday this weekend which promises to be rainy barring all but 2 hours! wooooo fuckedy hoo. only thing is peeps are real nosey. even breaking it down i had 2 people ask me what i was doing with the wood. one even said most people use stress balls ffs. 



shitter you over did the supercropping, you got cut of her though surely?


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

That's badass don! 
I like to pride myself in being resourceful too. 100% of my current grow is reused lumber and hardware, oh soil too lol (new amendments)


when doing "black projects" I like to think of explenations in advance, for the curious people  not much need for that tactic way out here though, no one ever stops by! 


Cant wait to get some pics of the veggie jarden up, it's looking sharp! Not much plant wise, but all setup and what not its looking pro. Tom plants are just hitting their stride soon to start exploding.


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2013)

I just made a closet cabinet type thing for the wife out of scrap wood. I think it cost $5 for the bar for hanging clothes. Idle hands suck lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

Oh forgot to mention, no clones... Been growing from seed since starting back up.


we all know what idle hands do! They hold things! ~~~~ walk hard.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That's badass don!
> I like to pride myself in being resourceful too. 100% of my current grow is reused lumber and hardware, oh soil too lol (new amendments)
> 
> 
> ...


Quit bragging! I just planted my garden last weekend in Michigan! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (May 22, 2013)

*?p x SB*

Here she is... leaves got slightly burned from the Green Cure, but no PM anywhere to be found. I chopped her today. She had enough ambers. Can't wait to smoke this one... aside from the nanners, really nice structure to her, and she took to the mainlining like a champ.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Flavor enhancer... lmao.
> Might as well give the plants Gatorade.


Pineapple is a great flavor enhancer. Mangos too, at least that's what my women tell me


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2013)

Hot sauce will do it too


----------



## jigfresh (May 23, 2013)

I miss our buddy hotsause. What up whodatnation. Saints gonna be any good this year?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hot sauce will do it too


Haha you sure we are on the same page ; ?)


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I miss our buddy hotsause. What up whodatnation. Saints gonna be any good this year?


go cowboys......you still my boy tho whodat..


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2013)

I should have said "spicy food" 

I think we are going to do well this year, of course! 

Hey G, we got your old defensive coordinator, ol rob ryan,,, I trust the decision making of our staff.... Hey we actually have a head coach this year and a general manager!!! Hahaha
all I know is peeps ain't gonna sleep on us, we are still a high caliber team.


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2013)

Great, now I'm getting all worked up, lol

Interview with drew.....

On what the offense's mindset is on how to help get the Saints back to the playoffs:


"I can tell you where our mindset is - our mindset is to score every time we touch the ball and score 40 plus (points). That's where our head is at. It's great if our defense is holding someone to 10, 13 or 17 points but our mindset doesn't change. We are not just trying to score 21, we are trying to score 40 plus every time. 


"I think there is just a standard that we have set that we try to live up to every time out. There are plenty of times where we win the game and we go back and say 'gosh, we left seven points out on the field, this should have been a blow out or we could have scored 40.' There's that mindset which is a great thing. If you have the balance on offense that we do with stable of running backs, the passing game and what our guys have been able to do up front with the consistency of the offensive line position. I think we just have that mentality. It's an aggressive mentality but we feel like no matter what gets dialed up we are going to make it work and score points."


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

Iv gotten some good time in on the new set-ups today,,, same boxes, new style, still soil. 

I'll get some pics up of my veggers tonight.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

Here they are.

sssd x pb x og 
BnS x sb1
Blue pit
MVK
For the next round...


Round after this...
DOG
jack herer x blue dream
haterade
bubba /? x yo momma (I need to look at the original label lol)
plushberry x grape stomper 

Im going to post more info up on these genetics later.




New lizard for a new grow? hehe. Found this beast out by the garage! Hes awesome!




A custom fabric container a friend made for me. How pimp is this!?!! rhetorical question,,, its ultra pimp.






Im digging it 







Big girls. Blue pit and mvk... I think I'll pair the bp with the bnsxsb and the sssd with the mvk.







Others.






Stick work... actually worked pretty good lol. (trying to get them flat for the vert scrog)








This came out nice. I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


I thought this was so cool. The light outlining the leaves is awesome looking.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Man, I thought your personal cloth pot was one of those drinks can cossie/holder until I saw it in perspective. Awesome dude. Does your mate sell them?


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

I think something could be arranged.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Thought it was one of these.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 28, 2013)

Mmmmmm plushberry x grape stomper!? Are you looking for a purple pheno out of this one?


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I thought this was so cool. The light outlining the leaves is awesome looking.


Thanks Jig.


MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Man, I thought your personal cloth pot was one of those drinks can cossie/holder until I saw it in perspective. Awesome dude. Does your mate sell them?





jigfresh said:


> I think something could be arranged.


Jig you got an untapped market here,,, all of us silly obsessed growers want something personal and bad ass like this!



Shwagbag said:


> Mmmmmm plushberry x grape stomper!? Are you looking for a purple pheno out of this one?


I guess? Im just running seeds looking for dank and popping more seeds... I haven't been taking clones of anything since starting back up,,, I probably should but..... because I got high... ha



Laters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

who dat hemp bags now!? fuck yeah bro! and the new gary looks a pretty cool customer, you named the brute yet?

diggin the stick work too man


----------



## Shwagbag (May 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks Jig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you Dat. I love growing from seed. I love my keeper strains but I crave new meat. You have to love the symmetry for training too. Good luck with the new gear! New lizard is sweet lol. Mary and Gary around at all?

Lizzy and Izzy are still chillin. Lizzy is a female, found two of her eggs so far. Izzy is a male, larger and a very pronounced dewlap. What kinda liz is the new fella?


----------



## ambedexteras (May 28, 2013)

holy shit whodat your girls are awesome lol, the buds are monsterous, what you got for lighting in your main veg room and how many plants you run under it?
bout to start up my tent looking for proper lighiting. and u use diff light to germ your seeds? or just have urs seedlings closer to light then they would be as a plant? and what you using for soil cuz its working lol in ur exp does hydro yield alot more then soil grow?


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Just stopped for a quick check in, I'll reply come lunch time.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2013)

sweet whodat,plants and all looking mighty fine...like jig,that pic is just right for some reason..


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2013)

Looking very nice buddy! This next round is gonna be huge it looks like, I know you've got your big plans . You gotta make something good happen with that Sinmint man since mine failed all the preasure in on you. I'm gonna order some from attitude in June when they go on sale though.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who dat hemp bags now!? fuck yeah bro! and the new gary looks a pretty cool customer, you named the brute yet?
> 
> diggin the stick work too man


All lizards are Gary now lol, I cant think of a name for him. He on a 2x4 which is 3.5 inches wide (go figure) so looks like hes about 7.5 or so inches... MONSTER lol. Very cool looking with the shiny skin and red face. He lives in my greenhouse,,, which is actually just a place I keep all my crap now. 



Shwagbag said:


> I hear you Dat. I love growing from seed. I love my keeper strains but I crave new meat. You have to love the symmetry for training too. Good luck with the new gear! New lizard is sweet lol. Mary and Gary around at all?
> 
> Lizzy and Izzy are still chillin. Lizzy is a female, found two of her eggs so far. Izzy is a male, larger and a very pronounced dewlap. What kinda liz is the new fella?


Lets say Gary took a vacation over lizard hill... and Mary decided she didnt want to stick around any longer. Outside is still teeming with green anoles. 
Soo cool your lizzes are making lilizies! 



ambedexteras said:


> holy shit whodat your girls are awesome lol, the buds are monsterous, what you got for lighting in your main veg room and how many plants you run under it?
> bout to start up my tent looking for proper lighiting. and u use diff light to germ your seeds? or just have urs seedlings closer to light then they would be as a plant? and what you using for soil cuz its working lol in ur exp does hydro yield alot more then soil grow?


Thanks amb, Thats a 600 on a light mover in veg covering 8 good size plants in 5+ gallon containers. The two big ones are under a 200w t-8 shop light. I start my seedlings on the floor under the vert 600, they are in native soil amended with worm castings and a very small amount of my supersoil. 

My first time with this mix. (on file  )


Trashcan full used soil. (about 37 gallons I think)
4 cubic feet finished compost.
Worm Castings~~~60lb 



Compost composed of~~~~~
Donkey manure
Chicken manure (small amount)
Oak leaves
Hay
Native soil




(amounts are in u.s. cups.)


Amendments ~~~~~~~
N~
Feather meal (12-0-0)~1.5 Soft slow release.
Mexican bat guano (10-1-1)~1.5
Peruvian seabird bird guano (10-10-2)~1
cottonseed meal (5-2-1)~1.5 Soft slow release, acidic.


P~
Fishbone meal (3-18-0)~1 ~~~~~~25% calcium
Indonesian bat guano (0.5-13-0.2)~1.5 
Jamaican bat guano (1-10-1)~2
(Peruvian seabird guano listed above)




K~
Alfalfa meal (2-1-2)~1.5 Quick release 
Kelp meal (1-.5-2.5)~5 Slow release
I'll be using 1-0-10 soluble kelp powder in teas for more K, my compost is already full of it too.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~Other ingredients.~~~~~~~~~~
oyster shell flour (0.3-10.5-1) High calcium ~.5lb ~~~~96% calcium carbonate
Crab shell meal (2.5-3-0.5)~1 ~~~~~~~25% calcium 
Azomite, granuler.~2
Dolomite lime~ .5 ~~~~~~~22% calcium 11% magnesium
Epsom salts~ 1.5 ~~~~~10% magnesium 
Mycorrhizae


Wetted down with tea concentrate and sit for 2 weeks. 


There you go 
I was tracking calcium percentages because Ca levels are directly related to ph. More Ca=raising ph... at least this is what I figure from my reading.



genuity said:


> sweet whodat,plants and all looking mighty fine...like jig,that pic is just right for some reason..


These sssd are going going to get out of control  I can just feel it. Im prepared!



Thundercat said:


> Looking very nice buddy! This next round is gonna be huge it looks like, I know you've got your big plans . You gotta make something good happen with that Sinmint man since mine failed all the preasure in on you. I'm gonna order some from attitude in June when they go on sale though.


Im going to throw it in soil tonight  What happened to yours?
I think I'll pop some others too, for good measure.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 28, 2013)

I do the same thing ACT leftovers make for some bomb ass compost.


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2013)

Mine just didn't come up man, not really sure. They cracked in water over night, then I put them in peat like I always do and nothing. I waited about 2 weeks, and finally opened up the peat a little and they were squishy . Only thing I can figure is I had them a little to wet I guess. I only had 3 after giving you one and those other guys each one, but no biggy every other Sin City seed I've cracked recently is doing well!

You might be interested to know I'm seriously considering buying a tent and another light and adding a soil run to my basement.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Heres some veggies and what not.

Left~ Honey dew, honey rock, and sugar baby,,, sweet  
Right~ Butter nut squash, cucumber.






Left to right, getting prepped.
Squash, bush bean, bush bean, melons, bush bean.




Raised beds each 3x3x6". All filled with my compost and mulched with old hay, 21 beds total.

Early girl tom (determinant) their cages are not raised, the rest (indeterminate) Yella pear toms, beefsteak, and cherry toms cages are raised.
Toms= 10 beds











Decided to throw a tom plant in my new soil mix. Also testing pure compost (with perlite added) on the other pot.... 



Soon to be sweet corn patch  after these onions are pulled up,,, yummy! radishes are already out and the carrots may not be ready by the time I prep for corn... Oh well, I'll just have to eat baby carrots 




Black beauty eggplant... getting shredded by something, this happened last year too so I gave up on them, no water or any kind of attention,,, I checked them a month or so later and they were thriving holding loads of eggplant lol Will see!
(4 beds)



First three beds are peppers, multi color bell pepper mix and habanero  
Next 4 beds are for cucumber and the next two are cherry toms.




A nice picture of the fence lol
This will be my herbs and spices bed.


Whats left of my compost   


Garlic bloom and stalk... look at that!





Willow tre finally planted,, natural rooting hormone on the way  Planted in a spot that collects a good bit of water so she should do fine... Will be beautiful in a few years, may build a chill out patio under it.




Apricot 



Lets go to da weed spot.... Wait wheres it at!?!?!



Perfect, delicious wild munchies all around! Figures, I ravaged the stockpile in one visit lmao A few handfuls worth in this little spot... More on the way though 






There we go! 
Two plants together, left side one is acting fine and the other one is freaking out throwing single blades out... Also a spot of PM spotted, seeing as I happen to have the home remedy spray made Ill head out at sundown to give her some treatment.

Planted in 5 gallons of me compost.





Some nugs.
MVK


?p x BnS




?p x SB2


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

Farms looking real good bro. Can't even imagine it in a few years. I love willow trees too. All awesome all around. Nice buds too. Lol. I finally weighted my harvest. Its funny.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2013)

Was watching a show and some guy had this on. reminded me of you.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Farms looking real good bro. Can't even imagine it in a few years. I love willow trees too. All awesome all around. Nice buds too. Lol. I finally weighted my harvest. Its funny.



Its not funny,,, I feel your pain...  
I get so pissy when shit happens to my plants... 




billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2676524
> 
> Was watching a show and some guy had this on. reminded me of you.



WhoDat Holla Back!


​


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

I think I may have actually spent more than retail for my last batch. Wife pointed out I learned a lot. So it was like paying way too much for some good weed with free experience thrown in. So at least we both learned something. :/


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Id say then we pay for our exp but its only worth it if we have learned from it  Im always learning new shiz just from messing with my plants,,, hit or miss its worth it. 

I saw this today,

"the number one reason why people give up so fast is because they tend to look at how far they still have to go, instead of how far they have gotten." 

Im actually excited about the journey getting my lil farm/garden vision to materialize.
[video=youtube;Jk0dBZ1meio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk0dBZ1meio[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (May 28, 2013)

Wow! Nice farm pics yo! You've been a busy beaver.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 28, 2013)

Lookin good man!! Psyched to see some outdoor girls, too. Get on that PM though!  

Smoked some of the real ?p today... still needs a little more drying, but the stone was awesome. Fuzzy face, narcotic red eyed Bobo is what I was. Has a real nice purpley sorta flavor to it, too. Hell, I think I'm gonna go smoke a lil mo right nneeeeeow.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Some of the real stuff eh?! hehe. Im really glad you like it. I just smoked a bowl of ?p x BnS,, tis good. So did you end up with a boatload of useless preemy seeds then?
Oh, I treated the OD plants with the spray recipe I gave you, no signs of pm,,, but we got more rain the other day. 



Boy things got out of hand quickly... I now have 15 different strains going lol I WILL find room for all ladies.... Hell maybe leftovers will end up outside if things feel right.
Will come back with the list.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

The list~
sssd x pb x og 
BnS x sb1
Blue pit
MVK
DOG
jack herer x blue dream
haterade
bubba / OTM x yo momma 
plushberry x grape stomper 
?p x BnS
BnS x sb2
Sin mints
Black Dynamite (Mr Majestic x Royal flush)
Grape god x White funk.

Oh, that makes 14 





Blue Pit (stockier pheno) 28 inches at its widest point.





BnS x SB1




More new genetics 





The lot. Gave them a bit of seaweed tonight. 





Last bit of ?p x BnS




?p x sb2




Blue Pit




BnS x sb1





Heres the glass I was shooting in. Hand blown "scotch glass" I say its whatever the hell glass you want it to be. Got a great deal on three, one tall (gave to someone) one short~ this one,, and that green one. The green one has a fluke malformity from the mold on the bottom, he didnt notice it looked like a weed leaf until showing it to me lol I had to have it  So those three for an eighth of dank.... real nice.









And I leave you with poop.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 29, 2013)

Damn that was alot of fun just peeking through the first page, alot of good things happening and alot of number's and letter's im not too sure of but the thing with the purple stem looks fire bru !
I'd love to have the chance to do a proper breeding project, ive been thinking of a male to hit this pineapple clone i have, got a bunch to pick from just need to figure which will suite best and find a good looking chap.
But right now ill be glad to get enough peace to just do my own thang!!!

Look's like a great thread Who.

Peace Cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

not jelly at all...... cool lizards, farm, fruit trees acres of space and fat buds. you got the life who.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (May 29, 2013)

well it seems like your still plugging away good for you whodat! Luckily taking things seriously has allowed me to elevate my relationship with my alternating cabs to a whole new level. Your list is amazing. I have recently found a clockwork orange that is quite nice, also working with some American breeders here stateside in an attempt to lock down a few select strains that we can play around with in the not too distant future. Nice to see you still back at it!


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2013)

now, this is the post monster I like to see.....love the land whodat....work hard whodat,work hard..


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2013)

Man buddy the farm is looking great, your gonna have some tasty foods for sure! I love the raised beds, those tomato plants should be epic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

that hand blown fluke glass is real nice man. great to swap dank for art and functional art is always good.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Damn that was alot of fun just peeking through the first page, alot of good things happening and alot of number's and letter's im not too sure of but the thing with the purple stem looks fire bru !
> I'd love to have the chance to do a proper breeding project, ive been thinking of a male to hit this pineapple clone i have, got a bunch to pick from just need to figure which will suite best and find a good looking chap.
> But right now ill be glad to get enough peace to just do my own thang!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Cinders! Thanks bro  Dont use any ol scrub, the male should clearly stand out for one reason and another. I'll be starting a new journal pretty soon here... Just waiting on my new bulbs and the OTHER piece of equipment and we are good to go to flower.

Thanks for stopping by bro.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> not jelly at all...... cool lizards, farm, fruit trees acres of space and fat buds. you got the life who.


I do don, I do. Im very thankful, I tear up sometimes thinking about it... Done came a long way but have even further to go, love it. 



VTMi'kmaq said:


> well it seems like your still plugging away good for you whodat! Luckily taking things seriously has allowed me to elevate my relationship with my alternating cabs to a whole new level. Your list is amazing. I have recently found a clockwork orange that is quite nice, also working with some American breeders here stateside in an attempt to lock down a few select strains that we can play around with in the not too distant future. Nice to see you still back at it!


Thanks VTM, glad your still at it too!



genuity said:


> now, this is the post monster I like to see.....love the land whodat....work hard whodat,work hard..


Haha I was thinking that last night as I was staying up past my bedtime,,, "boy, taking pics again is great but its really eating into everything else I do" lol I do enjoying posting updates and such,,, dats why I do it  



Thundercat said:


> Man buddy the farm is looking great, your gonna have some tasty foods for sure! I love the raised beds, those tomato plants should be epic.


Thanks thunda feline  Yesterday I realized a new idea for a raised bed, would cost less than 1$ per bed too! I'll share it later.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> that hand blown fluke glass is real nice man. great to swap dank for art and functional art is always good.


Yeah I know how much goes into glass so I really appreciated this. I'll get a pipe from him next time 





Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Some of the real stuff eh?! hehe. Im really glad you like it. I just smoked a bowl of ?p x BnS,, tis good. So did you end up with a boatload of useless preemy seeds then?
> Oh, I treated the OD plants with the spray recipe I gave you, no signs of pm,,, but we got more rain the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yup! By real I meant stuff that I didn't pull off early. And I've only found a couple seeds thus far in what I've smoked of her. I'm loving the high, though... face squeeze fuzziness, but I still feel compelled to do shit. Similar to HC's BMF... they both just get me so... high. 

I think I've got some ?p x BnS that are making me curious. FFS, I've told myself I'm taking a break for awhile and I'm already heavily pondering my next run of seeds I'm gonna do.  

Coffee time. Have a good one!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

I think you'll like the ?pxBnS .... I'm not helping, am I?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2013)

Dont you love those potent ass motivational high strains lol


----------



## Bobotrank (May 30, 2013)

Oh keep it up! If I didn't keep myself in check I'd have 15 strains... maybe more if they were potent ass motivational ones


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

Onions anyone?







My new raised bed idea. Im going to be making allot more of these in the future.







Got my cucumbers in yesterday.






Got my sweet corn spot set up today. These rows will be double planted (two rows for each irrigation pipe)





Some noticeable growth on the eggplants... yay.






Early girl (determinant)






Found these two smelly plants in the woods... Not sure what to make of it?


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Looking great man, those onions look really nice size! I like the new raised bed idea, you could do a similar thing with just the hay to grow potatos vertically. I wish I had a spot for a couple girls out doors. I've got a WW mother plant right now that has been contorted, and trained and cloned off of, its easily got to have 50-60 tops now but is still only 2 feet tall and about 2.5 feet around . If I could put it down in the middle of one of those raised beds with the fence around it, it would be amazing. That early girl tomato looks like its gonna be a beast of a bush man.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

I don't like onions so much, but I'm sure I'd enjoy one of those. You are getting some good results already. Anything else coming out of the ground soon?


----------



## supchaka (May 30, 2013)

Onions are good on.... Yeah I got nothin


----------



## kushking42 (May 31, 2013)

fantastic idea with that straw and concrete mesh container! im gonna make one up tomorrow.


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2013)

(in a forrest gump voice) Onion soup, onion bread, onion powder, onion gravy, onion loaf, onion pizza, onion stew, onion casserole, onions an taters, onion au'graten, onion ....etc.


----------



## kushking42 (May 31, 2013)

onions are the base for almost all sauces. yellow and purple in my garden


----------



## Baywatcher (May 31, 2013)

This reminds me I really need to get onions and potatoes into the ground this weekend.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

kushking42 said:


> fantastic idea with that straw and concrete mesh container! im gonna make one up tomorrow.


Its actually wire fencing, I actually now cant remember if it was 50ft or 100 ft roll.... anyway its cheap as fuk to make these. Sweet, someone else last night said they were going to make some  I guess I do have a good idea every now and then.



Thundercat said:


> (in a forrest gump voice) Onion soup, onion bread, onion powder, onion gravy, onion loaf, onion pizza, onion stew, onion casserole, onions an taters, onion au'graten, onion ....etc.


Fried mothafukin onions man!!! what is wrong with you! hehe
I love onion, I saute them with everything and put it on everything... Hell they are delicious raw too (to me) and are really good for you!



Baywatcher said:


> This reminds me I really need to get onions and potatoes into the ground this weekend.


I was thinking "man this dude must be a good ways up north or something".......... then I see your location haha.

Slept late today, had a long day yesterday, but I got energy for today too. My last puzzle piece is coming in today hopefully JUST IN TIME... I got some work to do if I'll be switching over to the cabs and 12/12 tomorrow.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't like onions so much, but I'm sure I'd enjoy one of those. You are getting some good results already. Anything else coming out of the ground soon?


Pink eye purple hull peas  just came up.



the veggie list.

Toms~
beef steak 
early girl
yellow pear
cherry

~~~~~~~~
Green beans
butternut squash
peas
cucumber 
eggplant
sweet corn 

Melons~
Honey rock (cantaloup)
Honey dew
sugar baby 


No okra yet... My first run NOTHING popped... I'll just have to plant more,,, I got LOTS of time for them.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Here you go.

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/662512-flying-circus.html


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2013)

WOot finally!


----------



## cannisuer (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all! I'm new to posting on forums. I just thought I'd try it out. So, ya'll are talking about growing vegetables.. I've got a vegetable garden of my own. Does anyone know how long carrots will usually take to mature? I've been giving them organic nutrients. I also bought 250 lbs of Sunleaves Mexican Bat Guano for all of my garden (and some to sell), has anyone ever used it?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey cannisuer... IDK if you will see this or not, but carrots can take up to 3 weeks just to get going. Your seed pack should tell you days to maturity, but fro what Iv seen its usually around 70 days. You will see them start to protrude from the soil surface, then you can pull a few to check size,,, you'll see. They like a loose soil and generally lower nutrient levels especially nitrogen (if my memory serves me correct). They are a cool season crop so there is a bit of planning ahead needed considering the long start up time. Carrots are one of my favorite and look forward to it every year. 
Iv used all of sunleves guanos and like them all. The mexican is high in nitrogen, good for veg, strong stuff so be careful... Id love to have that much guano on hand! You should look into making some AACT (actively aerated compost tea) very easy and very effective.




edit: you'll get the hang of the forum soon enough lol. I'll let you figure it out


----------



## MudDuck (Jun 6, 2013)

cannisuer said:


> Hi all! I'm new to posting on forums. I just thought I'd try it out. So, ya'll are talking about growing vegetables.. I've got a vegetable garden of my own. Does anyone know how long carrots will usually take to mature? I've been giving them organic nutrients. I also bought 250 lbs of Sunleaves Mexican Bat Guano for all of my garden (and some to sell), has anyone ever used it?


Yeah that's a shit ton of shit. 

Whodat, you get that pic of the finished A-frame planter?
You'll be stoked to hear we did some guerilla gardening up Boulder creek canyon. We found a nice island between forks in the water and stumbled upon a patch of outstanding soil with about 5 varieties of fungi. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MudDuck (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh and pop over to my grow journal if you wanna see how the clown weed caper ended up.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad ass bro! You will have to post a link to your journal as rius system doesn't work (for me at least) to view anyones recent started threads.... VERY dumb thing to have out of order for so long imo. I wanna find a mothafukas thread for gods sake. 

Oh I have a new journal, link in my signature....


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 7, 2013)

Canni, google "square foot gardening" and do some reading if you're just starting out. By far the best outside veg gardening methodology I've used.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Post edited~ Not ?p x SB2! Its ?p x BK!


Jeez Loiuse! It was not like I was going to understand these references anyway,
but exchanging dance cards is not going to help!

Just kidding. I did have to laugh at the bland plant up there though. It looked fine
to my ignorant eyes....they all (the SB relation?) have a node structure that suggests
that they will be filling in completely. I like this. :0)

JD


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

what's the word guy's, just going to have a quick look about, not been active for so long, i need to do this like homework!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

That's mad, my last post on here's is from May just before it all went tit's up for me, 14 strains! all really interesting plants in their own right, love the onions


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey cinders Im glad the dust from that situation is somewhat settled, good to see you back around these parts brotha.

BTW this journal is from like 4 grows ago lol my more recent stuff is at the link in my sig.... Will be making a new one soon so keep some peepers out for that in the next three weeks.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey whodat,

About to take the 70 page journey down this thread from cover to cover. I hadn't personally read this thread, so figured its about time I learn the story of the nibiru since I have some of it in my garden


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

He hasn't been around in awhile, unfortunately.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> He hasn't been around in awhile, unfortunately.



He's in club 600 fairly often...


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Here we go! 12/12 starts tonight at midnight
> Anticipating these as the stretchy bunch.
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap...shows about to heat up!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> He's in club 600 fairly often...


Yea, I could have sworn I just saw him post the other day? Well, if not, he can come back and see the love 

If not, Hope your free and high whodat!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2015)

Long live Gary.  haha

and yeah, your memory serves correct you just saw his post from 4 hours ago. lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> He's in club 600 fairly often...


Ok cool! I've met him on other forums, glad to hear he's still around.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey guys, I didnt get notifications here for some reason. Im still around and kicking, living in northern Cali now  doing my thing.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey buddy its awesome to hear from you! I literally was just thinking about you this morning, and was hoping things were well.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update bro. Good to hear that you
are finding good things.

JD


----------

